# Tony's Lifestyle Change



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, the fact is that it is. I have decided to start a whole new journal and leave behind the old one along with my old self. I will look back on it to read and assimilate a lot of the things that have been posted to help me start.
I would like to thank you all for helping me get started. I am not sure whether it was the kind words or the motivation of seeing how excited ya'll are to lift, or maybe the success stories (you all know who you are...), or even that punk Lankster's comments but I feel new.
So anyway, I started my new life today, I have begun doing the unthinkable, rebuilding myself.
Welcome all to my life, welcome to my new SELF...

Measurements: 
According to a digital caliper: 36 freaking percent body fat....
Weight: 259 
Attitude: Very Good....
Arms: 16 inch fat biceps
Waist:


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Although I already "screwed it up" (Jodi hates it when I say that), I am not worried as I will continue tweaking it until it works right. I am sure that by thursday, I will have the meal plan down perfectly....

Meal 1:

2 slices of Alvarado Street Sprouted Multigrain bread
3 Egg whites
1 Plum

Meal 2:

1 cup of Mango

Meal 3:

1 roasted chicken breast
One cup of tomatoes with balsamic vinegar and olive oil
1/4 cup of lettuce
1/2 cup of mango

Meal 4:

1 large Peach

Meal 5:

1 grilled chicken breast
1/4 red onion
1 1/2 cup of organic romaine salad blend
1 baked potato, no skin
1/4 cup cottage cheese
7 cherry tomatoes
2 tablespoons vinegar
2 tbsp safflower oil

Total calories: 1131.42

Funny right? I fell short over 2000 calories...2000 FREAKING CALORIES 
You'd think I'm all pissed off right? Nope.
I know that tomorrow is a new day and I can say that at least today I ate healthier than I have eaten in the last 10 years. I could get away with not eating that healthy 10 years ago...not today...
I am also waiting for my Whey protein shake to get here from Allthewhey and I'll have different numbers, you'll see.....
Either way, I will post the results of my workout next. Don't hold your breath, actually, hold your breath because it stunk......


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

I got to preface by saying to ya'll that I am not upset, I am just a little disappointed about the weights and my performance all around.
Here goes:

WIde Grip Bench Press: 
3 x 6: 95 pounds
3 x 5: 100 pounds
3 x 4: 115 pounds
   Wait, it gets better....

Inclined DB press:
3 x 6: 35 pounds
3 x 5: 40 pounds
3 x 4: 52.5 pounds
   Wait, there's more....

Dumbbell Flyes:
3 x 6: 30 pounds
3 x 5: 33 pounds
3 x 4: 37.5 pounds
   

Ok, now ya'll can stop laughing....stop laughing...STOP  

Ok so I am making light of this, but that's the only way that I can keep my sanity. See, let me explain. When I stopped lifting, I was benching 200 pounds 12 times. Nothing to call home about, but not too aweful. 
Now, I am barely clearing 100 pounds. Believe me, I feel like screaming loudly, but that's just how it feels.
I know ya'll are going to tell me it's the first day and I understand what you are saying trust me, I do. However, I am not used to failure and need to vent that out. When I look at what everyone else is lifting and what I lifted...aaaagh, it boils my blood...So that's where I vent...
I am mad at myself for being out too long.
Having said that, tomorrow will be a better day. 
By the way Sapph, I will be very sore tomorrow, thanks for the training idea. I guess in about a month, when I reach my goal of 10 pounds or more, I'll be a member of the P/RR/S club. However, for the sake of my children, my butt will stay covered until my wife wants to see it (Hopefuly in NYC next week, or before). I still don't know why she would, but oh well, its her prerogative, hell, it's a freaking car wreck... 
Thanks all for listening....


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey  some of those numbers are heavier than what i started with . You gotta start somewhere.  I know how you feel in re: being out too long. 

Overall looks like a good start on the new you !


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks a bunch....I guess I'll cool off some after I sleep on it...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh by the way, today I worked on my abs....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

Freaking ouch!!!

That's all I have to say today.  I am sore, but good sore.
I had a scare yesterday while I was doing the flyes.  I guess I may have lifted more than I should have, even if it wasn't a lot.  Anyway, as I was doing my last set of flyes, I tweaked my shoulder.  I thought that I had hurt it and that I was done and over with, but a moment later, while doing abs it no longer hurt.  Today it's not even sore, however this shoulder has been bothering me for a few months now and has been getting better with my glucosamine intake (at least I think).
Either way, Sapphy, you are right, although I didn't cry, it was a really funky routine, and today I am feeling it.  I am looking forward to the legs and butt today.
Anyway, I had a good breakfast:

Meal 1:

1/2 cup oatmeal in water
3 tablespoons of sugar free syrup
1 plum
1/4 cup of cottage cheese

Meal 2:

1/4 cup of cottage cheese
1 Peach

That's what I have so far.  Tomorrow I'll be getting my ICE and Thursday my whey.  I should be going to Costco today to get the Fish Oil.  I was planning on going yesterday but it's been miserable here in Miami and I couldn't get out of my office during lunch with all this rain...

Anyway, OUCH!!!!!

L8tr all.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all 

I'll be completing my diet for the day today as I complete it. I will also post my workout later. 
If anyone wants to critique my meals of choice for the day, critique away, I'm all ears.
By the way, I won't be posting my diet daily, so I won't drive myself and all of those around me nuts. I am just working on my second day and I am tweaking as I go, so please be patient with me.....


Target: 3,341 calories

Meal 1:

1/2 cup oatmeal in water
3 tablespoons of sugar free syrup
1 plum
1/4 cup of cottage cheese

Meal 2:

1/4 cup of cottage cheese
1 Peach

Meal 3:

1 roasted chicken breast
2 tbsp light cottage cheese
1 tomato in balsamic vinegar and olive oil
3/4 baked potato

Meal 4

1/4 cup cottage cheese
1 peach
1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 5

1/4 cup cottage cheese
2 slices of Alvarado Street Sprouted Multigrain bread
1 grilled chicken breast
1 1/2 cup of organic romaine salad blend
1 baked sweet potato, no skin
10 cherry tomatoes
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 tsp Smart Balance Omega Buttery Spread
1 tbsp Hawaiian Marinade

Although this is not exactly what we consider a great day calorie wise (I am not even going to calculate because I know is waaaay under 3441 calories), I am still eating healthier, that's what counts.  Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

You should post them everyday for a while until you have everything down to a tee.

You need to try and balance your meals more.  Each meals should have close to equivelant macros. 

Your protein doesn't look to be that much


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll keep working on that.....
I figure that once I receive my Whey protein shake I should be able to even it out.  
Sorry if this question is repetitive Jodi, but what protein shake do you really like best?  O maybe what's most effective?
Once I have my protein shakes down pat, I will be ready to rock...
One more thing that I am worried about.  A lot of people don't believe much in fruits here, I wonder if I should be consuming less fruits...
Questions, questions, questions......

Thanks again Jodi....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

Here is my workout. Not as bad as my chest day, but not as good as I used to be.

Squats: 
6 x 135
5 x 185
4 x 205

Single Leg Extension:
6 x 35
5 x 45
4 x 55

Leg Curl:
6 x 70
5 x 80
4 x 85

Standing Calf Raises
6 x 115
5 x 125
4 x 175

Stiff Legged Dead Lift:
6 x 115
5 x 135
4 x 165

In the Stiff Legged Dead Lift, I may have been able to do more weight, but in this case my grip gave out at 175, so I had to back up to 165, but my legs are jelly....
Hey Sapphire, you weren't kidding when you said that this would hurt, but this is going to be good hurt, and once my ICE gets here, I'll be able to recover quickly.  My chest is buring now, a day later, and I don't even want to know how worthless I'll be tomorrow.

I don't feel as ashamed as yesterday because I was able to do the work and sweat like a maniac. This is definitely a hell of a workout. 
After these two workouts I hope that I don't get blackballed from the P/RR/S club.

Thank god tomorrow is rest/cardio day.  Time to go on the bike.  I was planning on doing HIIT, but I am not exactly a suicidal maniac.  All in due time....

Good night all......


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

I would say the fruit is ok in the first few meals.  But id try to keep it down and for fruit choices stick to apples and strawberries and blue berries


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> I would say the fruit is ok in the first few meals. But id try to keep it down and for fruit choices stick to apples and strawberries and blue berries


Thanks a bunch Kevin......I bought a crap load of fruits (mostly strawberries) so I am going to have to down them, or my wife will be unhappy, and I don't want to make the wife unhappy, or there'll be no playing time.....


----------



## kvyd (Aug 3, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> and I don't want to make the wife unhappy, or there'll be no playing time.....




Lol of course not, but yeah just eat those in meal one or post workout and youll be fine.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'll keep working on that.....
> I figure that once I receive my Whey protein shake I should be able to even it out.
> Sorry if this question is repetitive Jodi, but what protein shake do you really like best?  O maybe what's most effective?
> Once I have my protein shakes down pat, I will be ready to rock...
> ...


Any protein is better than no protein.  I typically buy low carb whey protein which is why I really like the one from Black star labs, it doesn't have any sugar grams at all.

As far as the fruit........you would be better off sticking with 1-2 small pieces a day.  Your best fruit choices are peaches, pears, nectarines, apples and any kind of berry like strawberries, blueberries etc.......


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Jodi,


As usual, thanks for your answers...all of them.  
Right now even my fingers hurt, and the worse part is my daughter wants me to carry her......LOL...I have no legs or chest now.....  
But still, this is good pain.  Nothing has ripped or broken, for me, that's a good day


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

I am very sore, which makes me really happy. My chest is now in pain and I know that tomorrow it will be my leg's turn. When I did chest on Monday, I didn't really feel like I had worked out at all. I wasn't happy because of the weight and because I thought I had done something wrong. Nope, not today, I feel really good about my workout.
I had what I consider a pretty good leg workout yesterday for someone who has barely every worked out legs. I always figured that playing soccer would help me out and it did. Tomorrow my legs will be worthless but, that's life....
Either way, this are today's meals.

Meal 1
Cereal with Milk (organic honey cereal and skim milk)
1/4 cup Cottage Cheese
10 strawberries

Meal 2
1/4 cup of cottage cheese
1/2 cup of oatmeal
3 tablespoons of sugar free syrup....

Meal 3
Well, this wasn't very good but....

1 cup Bourbon Chicken
1/4 cup of white rice
1 cup of spicy potatoes

Meal 4
1/2 cup of oatmeal with 4 tablespoons of sugar free syrup
Just found out that I ran out of cottage cheese  . Must go buy more....

I'll post my full meal plan now...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Well, this really sucked....I had to go out to the mall with my wife during lunch to buy a few things for the trip (See, we couldn't possibly have been done on THE WEEKEND. Nah, not her fault, we went shopping with the kids and not much could be achieved). Of course, is there anything healthy to eat at the mall? Nope. The closest I could come up with was the bourbon chicken. This is a barbecued/grilled chicken with a bourbon sauce. I then proceeded to eat a 1/4 white rice and sauteed spicy potatoes with onions. Not a very memorable lunch, but between that and a Sub, or pizza, or some honey fried chicken, I'll take this.

My mindset is such that I find this now to be objectionable...Isn't that funny? Last weekend I was downing some good ole' Cuban food and having a brunch (an evil brunch ). Seriously folks, I am not exactly thrilled and I am using my "defense mechanism" of making light of it...

It's really tough to maintain my plan, not because I want to binge or eat other things, but because sometimes I have to change everybody else's menu. If the folks at the office (my family....it's a family business that I run) want to eat pizza, they don't because they feel bad for me. If they want to eat cuban food, they'll eat from Chicken Kitchen (roasted chicken breast). I can't complain because everyone is helping out and mostly my wife who's been extremely supportive and I love her so much for that (and other things too...c'mon now). Today I felt bad for her because she was going to have to eat something at her desk at work so that we could then go to the stores and shop for the trip. Instead I told here I'd find something there to eat because it sucks to have to eat lunch at your desk. This is also a way to earn points (I'll explain later  )
See, she's thin and she eats anything she wants, but she has tailored her eating toward my habits so that I won't be tempted and because she also wants to change her habits a little. Still, once in a while she wants italian food or other "goodies...or baddies" that I can't eat but she doesn't want to tempt me...Funny thing about temptation is that I am so strongly doing this, that nothing actually tempts me, so that's a plus, but still, I feel badly.
Sorry for my venting, but I had to tell someone and well, you were there to hear it.... 
Who told you to start reading this to begin with?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 4, 2004)

Tony....don't worry so much about the weights your using.  Concentrate on perfecting your form before upping the weights.  Sometimes working on form can be just a killer as lifting heavy!

Sometimes we have to take baby steps before taking big leaps!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

This may sound corny and ridiculous, but your before and after photo is what I looked at when I first started reading and researching here back in May-June...
That and the helpful nature of this board and it's Mods are what kept me coming back and finally made me a member. So I appreciate your imput and look forward to your critique too....Thanks


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2004)

My thoughts exactly.  Tony, don't feel embarrassed about the weights you are using.  We all started with low weight, except for maybe MonStar .  Trust me, no one here is laughing at you, because we all know what it's like to start from scratch.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 4, 2004)

Aww...thank you!

I like to eat in the off season.  
If you need anything just give us a shout!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn... I type too slow  .


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly. Tony, don't feel embarrassed about the weights you are using. We all started with low weight, except for maybe MonStar . Trust me, no one here is laughing at you, because we all know what it's like to start from scratch.


Thanks much!!!

When you are used to doing one thing and then you get the eye opener that you are not the same person you used to be, well, it's frustrating, but I live, I learn and I read your helpful comments....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Aww...thank you!
> 
> I like to eat in the off season.
> If you need anything just give us a shout!


Thanks again......


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Just came back from doing roughly 35 minutes of cardio on a Cybex stationary bike   I say roughly because I missed a step and the bike started over again.  But I did the 5 miles at 12-14 mph.  My legs almost fell off and I was barely able to make it to my car...

I am not very hungry right now, although I know I have to eat....We'll see


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Loads of mistakes made today, some my fault, some not.

I ate bourbon chicken, white rice and sauteed potatoes with onions (sauteed normally means OIL).  
Tonight I ate my famous honey dijon vinagrette.  Didn't know that honey wasn't good for cutting.  Thank goodness it wasn't that much.
Speaking of honey, I bought this Honey Nut O's made at Cascadian Farms.  The good news, it's organic whole grain oat cereal.  The bad, it has honey.  I am not sure about almonds and cutting, but I am going to imagine that's no good...
That's what I had for breakfast.  The only good thing about today was my fat free milk and sugar free syrup and maybe that's not exactly good for you.
Today was a learning day.  I just posted my last meal of my day and well, I am not happy.  I may have killed the cardio that I did today.
No, I am not fretting, tomorrow is another day, and so far I have eaten healthier this week than I have in at least a "decade", so, I found the good news in this pretty crappy day....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2004)

Don't despair, you will learn as you go and your already making progress just by changing your lifestyle. 

Almonds are great for cutting as a fat source.  Just be careful though because they are very caloric dense.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

Meal 1
Cereal with Milk (organic honey cereal and skim milk)
1/4 cup Cottage Cheese
10 strawberries

Meal 2
1/4 cup of cottage cheese
1/2 cup of oatmeal
3 tablespoons of sugar free syrup....

Meal 3
Well, this wasn't very good but....

1 cup Bourbon Chicken
1/4 cup of white rice
1 cup of spicy potatoes

Meal 4
1/2 cup of oatmeal with 4 tablespoons of sugar free syrup
Just found out that I ran out of cottage cheese  . Must go buy more....

Meal 5
1 Salmon fillet with 2 teaspoons of Smart Balance Omega 3 Spread, 2 teaspoons of red wine and dill weed.
8 cherry tomatoes
1 1/2 cup of organic romaine salad blend

That's all I could muster today.  I am not very hungry but I needed to eat vegetables...

Again, I didn't even come close to meeting my caloric needs, but my Whey is coming in tomorrow, I'll find some proteins to add to it and voila, a better diet....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 4, 2004)

During this week I learned a very valuable lesson, I need to lift according to my possibilities.  Today I am in pain but thought it may be worse on monday after I lifted.  See, I lifted more weight than I should have while doing the flyes and thought I had damaged my shoulder.  I am sore but have no ill effects from this error.  The excess weight also hurt my form when doing the flyes.  

Next week in my RR sessions I will study and adjust the weights accordingly.  I need to work on my form, I am a little rusty....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok, now I am a mess...In the good sense...
Not only do my abs and my chest ache a bit, but my legs are feeling funky 
I had a good cardio session yesterday on the Cybex race bike and got home not being able to feel my legs .

Today I am back to P/RR/S. I am working back and shoulders today....Boy it's going to be fun tomorrow working the biceps too, which is something that I have been looking forward to for a while. 
I was curling 45-50 pounds (concentration curl) per arm...Let's see how much damage I have done with inactivity, let's see how much damage I've done to my shoulders and back... 
Don't worry folks, I am dealing with this on stride and tonight and tomorrow I'll find out what's doing, get upset and then get un-upset.
Regarding this diet, no sorry, lifestyle change, I am not uncomfortable or upset. Normally, fatties, yes I said fatties, get in bad moods when dieting. Man, it's amazing how well it's going so far that I am not in a bad mood. In fact, I was upset yesterday because I ate the wrong foods...That is amazing to me.
I am not going to spend the day posting what I ate, I'll do it at night when I am done....It's easier that way...
The only upsetting thing today is that my Whey hasn't gotten here yet, dang UPS


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 5, 2004)

Eat more real food 

Yesterday after my leg workout I was stumbling all over right as the hottie that had been checking me out (I hope) was looking over


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Eat more real food
> 
> Yesterday after my leg workout I was stumbling all over right as the hottie that had been checking me out (I hope) was looking over


Buddy, as I said in your member photo, smile.  All you have to do is smile at him and he'll melt... I promise...
You could stumble and fall and I assure you he would have been the first one there to pick you up, you are a looker.... 

I will be in NYC next week and I'll be eating real food then.  However, I am only going to offer myself one cheat day (as much as I hate to, believe me), when we go to Coney Island to Lombardi's Pizza. Or to Totono's Pizza, depending on where we go, otherwise, the rest of the time, I'll try to maintain my goals.  I also found out that at the Waldorf they have a pretty good gym, so while my wife is sleeping (she's an early sleeper), or before she wakes up (sleeps late), I'll go work on with my RR.  This working out thing is addictive 
I don't like cheat days for me because I normally get in a mindset that nothing is going to stop me, but then I cheat, binge, and the works.  I'm going to allow me a cheat meal or day only when my body asks me for it....I hope that works


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

I have always said that somewhere deep within one's person, we are all OCD's.  I have my own OCD in which I can't leave something done halfway and I always need to start on a monday or it'll drive me nuts.

Having said that, I am going to also do the Shock part of the P/RR/S training.  I can't just leave that out.  I mean, it's called Power/Rest Range/Shock, not Power/Rest Range.  If I can do it, which I think I can, then I'll be happy to give it a shot.  If I see that I can't, I'll step back and recognize that I am going to have to stick to not doing the Shock at first.  However, I am pretty motivated and I like the workout, so the possibility of missing Shock is not likely.
Unless someone, any of the P/RR/S gurus here advise me not to, I am going along with it and see what happens....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

More contradictions to my beliefs.

I have been reading that it is best to eat carbs after a workout.  I always thought that there was nothing worse than eating carbs at night.  My problem is that I get home at around 6:00pm and can't start training until about 7:30 pm because I play with my kids for a little bit before they have to go to sleep, I just don't put anything above that .  After that I work out and eat dinner.
Now, should I always add carbs after workout even if this is going to be a dinner? 
So confusing....


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Tony,
I'm in the same boat as you.  I'm curious to see what kind of suggestions you get.  Last night I got home from the gym at 9:30 p.m.  I take my creatine, l-glutamine, and some whey.  Before bed I try to get in some cottage cheese.  I'm trying to bulk up though.  I didn't think coming up with a solid diet was going to be so tough, but I was wrong.

Thanks for the post in my journal BTW.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 5, 2004)

Definitely a good day....My whey came in today...all is good...


I ate healthy again:

Meal 1
Oatmeal with 4 teaspoons of SF Syrup
10 strawberries
1/4 cup of cottage cheese
3 fish oil pills

Meal 2
Oatmeal with 4 teaspoons of SF Syrup
3 fish oil pills

Meal 3

Roasted chicken breast
Large Sweet potato plain
2 medium corn on the cob no butter
3 fish oil pills

Meal 4
Oatmeal with 4 teaspoons of SF Syrup

Meal 5
1 grilled chicken breast 
1 medium sweet potato
1 slice of sprouted multigrain bread
3 teaspoons of Smart Balance Omega 3 Spread
8 cherry tomatoes
1 1/2 cup of organic romaine salad blend
Honey dijon dressing (without honey, with 2 tbsp SF syrup)
3 fish oil pills


I felt vey strong today before my workout, so I follow my meals for the day with my routine

*P/RR/S routine*
*Back and Shoulders*

WG pull down
90x6
110x5
120x4

Bent Over Row
65x6
95x5
115x4

Seated Military Press
65x6
75x5
85x4

Lat Raise
20x6
25x5
27x4

Ab work
Drank 4 full scoops of ICE in a liter of water while working out.

I was supposed to have done Hyperextensions today, but I was so drained by the heat and humidity (How strange, in Miami right?) that I had to leave that part out .
I also noticed that toward the end, when I was doing the lat raises, I found myself more tired and somewhat drained, so I couldn't lift much more weight in the raises.

All in all, I consider this to be a very productive day. I feel good about the shoulder and back workout, and although it's not the weight that I was accustomed to, I felt more comfortable with that fact and put everything out of my mind.
Tomorrow will be another day and I will start having my Whey to add more protein to my day. I will add more carbs, and I have been adding fats to my diet. I also know that my macros are not the same, but by next week, things will change, even if I am in NYC. By the way, I have already paid for rights to use the gym while in NY, so I feel good about this...
All in all, a good day....


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice congrats on starting the journal I had not seen it, one more step in the right direction. Your diet is not going to be perfect from the beginning so don???t sweat it, you???ll progress over time. About the weight I???m not going to tell you not to worry about it, yeah you should be mad about it. But let all that steam out in the weight room. Men don???t ever stop this, seriously. When you look at a current picture and your future self you will not believe you eyes. I will be stopping by more often.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, thanks a bunch KataMaster, I definitely could use all the help I can get...


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 6, 2004)

The general recommendation is yes, you should eat carbs after a workout regardless what time it is.  Me personally, I try to stick to complex carbs.  

Thanks for the compliment.. I forgot to smile   I was too surprised at the thought he *might* be checking me out


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> The general recommendation is yes, you should eat carbs after a workout regardless what time it is. Me personally, I try to stick to complex carbs.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.. I forgot to smile  I was too surprised at the thought he *might* be checking me out


Greeky, how can you be surprised??? 
I've seen your pictures and take it from a married guy, you are hot stuff   .  I mean, haven't you seen your pictures? 

I don't see a reason why you should feel otherwise.  You should be surprised he wasn't checking you out 

Regarding your recommendation, I will read up more regarding complex carbs, thanks


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Now, should I always add carbs after workout even if this is going to be a dinner?
> So confusing....



Tony, 

Only about 30g of simple carbs to get an insulin spike post workout (pwo).  You need the insulin spike to help the muscles absorb protein.  Make a pwo shake of about 30g carb and protein.  That should be enough.  Later in the evening if necessary, have another full protein shake or some cottage cheese.

My schedule is just like yours... I get home from work about 6pm, get changed into my workout clothes, fiddoodle around for a while and then head to the gym around 7pm.  So I don't really eat an evening dinner.  I might have a small snack before the gym (pb on whole wheat and milk), and then my pwo shake or some real food after... arroz con pollo y habichuelas with just a cup of rice and beans (~30-40g carb).


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't recommend simple carbs for you in your PWO shake.


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I don't recommend simple carbs for you in your PWO shake.



Lucy, you got some 'splainin' to do.    

Is that a general injunction, or a specific reason?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

Most people here know that I NEVER advocate PWO spikes for those cutting and especially for those overweight.  A shake and a bowl of oats is more than satisfactory for recovery and to refill glycogen.   He is taking a big risk of spilling over his glycogen stores by using simple carbs and if he spills over then it will turn to fat.  Most people on this board that decided to switch to complex carbs and use oats instead of simple carbs PWO feel they become leaner faster and notice no differences using the oats instead of simple carbs.  Atherjen, myself, P-Funk, JLB001, Fit Freak, Twin Peak (when cutting) and many others do no spike our insulin PWO.


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Most people here know that I NEVER advocate PWO spikes for those cutting and especially for those overweight.  A shake and a bowl of oats is more than satisfactory for recovery and to refill glycogen.   He is taking a big risk of spilling over his glycogen stores by using simple carbs and if he spills over then it will turn to fat.  Most people on this board that decided to switch to complex carbs and use oats instead of simple carbs PWO feel they become leaner faster and notice no differences using the oats instead of simple carbs.  Atherjen, myself, P-Funk, JLB001, Fit Freak, Twin Peak (when cutting) and many others do no spike our insulin PWO.



OK, I gotcha.  Thanks.  After I posted I thought that was the reason.  It makes sense.  I'm going to switch to your suggestion, since I also am overweight and may possibly be insulin resistant.  I guess it is pretty stupid to produce more insulin in my case.  And any chance to eat oats is welcome.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Tony,
> 
> Only about 30g of simple carbs to get an insulin spike post workout (pwo). You need the insulin spike to help the muscles absorb protein. Make a pwo shake of about 30g carb and protein. That should be enough. Later in the evening if necessary, have another full protein shake or some cottage cheese.
> 
> My schedule is just like yours... I get home from work about 6pm, get changed into my workout clothes, fiddoodle around for a while and then head to the gym around 7pm. So I don't really eat an evening dinner. I might have a small snack before the gym (pb on whole wheat and milk), and then my pwo shake or some real food after... arroz con pollo y habichuelas with just a cup of rice and beans (~30-40g carb).


It's funny, am I the only hispanic in this world that does not like arroz con pollo (chicken with rice hispanic style)? 
I do however have a good dinner after working out...This is working so far  (the new diet, as I call it).  I feel strong and at the same time my clothes fit better....


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> It's funny, am I the only hispanic in this world that does not like arroz con pollo (chicken with rice hispanic style)?
> .



You don???t like WHAT   Man, you got issues


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> You don???t like WHAT  Man, you got issues


   

I literally hate the stuff.  The problem stems from the fact that the chicken is cooked with the skin and I hate the skin, in fact, the only part of the chicken that I like is the breast....


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 6, 2004)

When we're being good we take the skin off the chicken before cooking it.  Actually I like it alot.  But then, I wasn't raised on it.  I'm a 'guinea-goya'.  I know a few Puerto Ricans that turn up their noses at the traditional dishes.  It's like Italians (me being one) who are sick to death of pasta... shee-it, we called it macaroni, only 'middigans' (americani) call it pasta.   

But you're on the right track by staying away from the arroz con pollo... a cup of rice is a very small amount.  I can easily eat several times that.  Add some beans, hot sauce...   

Don't get me started on pernil...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> When we're being good we take the skin off the chicken before cooking it. Actually I like it alot. But then, I wasn't raised on it. I'm a 'guinea-goya'. I know a few Puerto Ricans that turn up their noses at the traditional dishes. It's like Italians (me being one) who are sick to death of pasta... shee-it, we called it macaroni, only 'middigans' (americani) call it pasta.
> 
> But you're on the right track by staying away from the arroz con pollo... a cup of rice is a very small amount. I can easily eat several times that. Add some beans, hot sauce...
> 
> Don't get me started on pernil...


You are just a bad bad guy .  Actually, I am not big on pernil (pork thigh to those who don't know spanish), another of my weirdenesess.  I know that my fellow Cuban KataMaster will be all over me on this one... 

By the way, you know more spanish than you let out.  You are slanging on me an everything....


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You are slanging on me an everything....



You should hear me curse!  I can "Puñeta!" and "Me caco en el diablo!" with the best of 'em.  I made my partner almost pee himself because I repeated the Joan Crawford vs. Pepsico Board scene from Mommie Dearest in Spanish... "No me joda, muchachos... esto no es mi primera vez en el rodeo!" (for the uninitiated... "Don't f--- with me fellas, this isn't my first time at the rodeo!") 

We now join our regularly scheduled thread, already in progress.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Man, you're no longer italian, you're Boricua......

I do know that it may have been easier to learn spanish than for most because you speak Italian, which I sometimes understand when I hear it.  I just go back and think in spanish and, that's it...

Funny stuff


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Man, you're no longer italian, you're Boricua......



   Yup, getting there.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You are just a bad bad guy .  Actually, I am not big on pernil (pork thigh to those who don't know spanish), another of my weirdenesess.  I know that my fellow Cuban KataMaster will be all over me on this one...



I rest my case. You???re not Hispanic  

But I think it better if you don???t really with your new plan; Hispanic food is not exactly the ???healthiest??? thing around. But then again my great grandma died at 104 years old, I never got to meat her but from what I hear she REALLY cooked.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> I rest my case. You???re not Hispanic
> 
> But I think it better if you don???t really with your new plan; Hispanic food is not exactly the ???healthiest??? thing around. But then again my great grandma died at 104 years old, I never got to meat her but from what I hear she REALLY cooked.


You know, my wife's grandma died at 96 and my great grandma died at 106 in Cuba, not even here in the US...
It's amazing, but I gotta tell you, I do love my congri, milanesa and maduros.....If that doesn't make me Cuban, then I don't know.... (Even if I was born in Venezuela)


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

I guess you do have some Hispanic in your  . Hey I think we Cubans are just Heavy Duty, we don???t rust too easy


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2004)

I think you're doing a great, great thing here Tony  I love it how you call it a lifestyle change, cause that is what it really needs yo be. You're doing great! 
About the fruit thing, I wouldn't worry all to much about it at this point. If it keeps you from cheating on other things (which I've found it does for me) and you stick with berries, grapefruits and apples I wouldn't sweat it all too much.
Once again, I really really want to give you a pat on the back for what you are doing here, you're making a whole lot of great progress. I know that you can do this!  Keep working HARD!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> I guess you do have some Hispanic in your  . Hey I think we Cubans are just Heavy Duty, we don???t rust too easy


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I think you're doing a great, great thing here Tony  I love it how you call it a lifestyle change, cause that is what it really needs yo be. You're doing great!
> About the fruit thing, I wouldn't worry all to much about it at this point. If it keeps you from cheating on other things (which I've found it does for me) and you stick with berries, grapefruits and apples I wouldn't sweat it all too much.
> Once again, I really really want to give you a pat on the back for what you are doing here, you're making a whole lot of great progress. I know that you can do this!  Keep working HARD!!


Hi Jenny, thanks for your kind words.  They help me more than you'll ever think....
I am trying really hard and it's working out for the best. 
I love strawberries and those are the fruits that I am now eating...
Again, thanks, believe me you are one of many who have helped me try change....well, me


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

As ya'll can fairly see, today has been an easy day at the job....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, today was a day of mixed feelings. I had a very good eating day and I thought I was going to have a good workout, but it wasn't to be.

Meal 1
2 eggs
3 egg whites
1/2 oz 2% cheese
10 strawberries
3 egg whites
2 slices of sprouted multigrain bread

3 fish oil pills

Meal 2
Whey
10 strawberries
3 fish oil pills

Meal 3

Grilled chicken breast
1/4 cup white rice
Small tomato salad
1/2 banana
3 fish oil pills

Meal 4
Whey
10 strawberries
3 fish oil pills

Meal 5
1 Salmon Filet cooked with pam, dill and red wine
1/2 baked potato
2 slice of sprouted multigrain bread
1 tablespoon of Smart Balance Omega 3 Spread
2 plum tomatoes
2 cups of organic romaine salad blend
Honey dijon dressing (without honey, with 2 tbsp SF syrup) and a bit of tabasco
3 egg whites
1/2 oz 25 cheese
3 fish oil pills


I don't feel the meals were too bad, and while I know that this is not 3441 calories, I am coming closer.

My workout to follow...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

I felt vey strong today before my workout again, so I follow my meals for the day with my routine

*P/RR/S routine*
*Biceps and Triceps*

Barbell Curl
65x6
75x5

Preacher Curl
50x6
65x2
60x2
Here is where I began screwing up a workout that was promising.  I tried to lift too much (65) and my arms did not make 3 reps.  Then, the genious of me, decided to drop it to 60 but it was too late.  My biceps couldn't anymore.  

CG Bench Press
65x6
75x5
85x4 **
**I feel like I could have lifted heavier here, I did the last 4 reps with much effort but not all out effort.  I think I could have done another 10-15 pounds.  Not happy about this. Continued screwing this up, although I know that I can do better next time 

Tricep Push Downs
50x6
70x5

Drank 4 full scoops of ICE in a liter of water while working out

All in all I feel pretty good, I got a good burn out of my last routine and during my biceps.  I am sure I'll feel it tomorrow...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice, your diet has already made improvement. Have you tried plugging all your foods at http://www.fitday.com . It tells you all the cals, fat, carbs and protein of the foods you have plugged in. It makes it a lot easier for me, like that I can adjust my meals throughout the day to meat my needs b/c I don???t really have them planed out.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Preacher Curl
> 50x6
> 65x2
> 60x2
> Here is where I began screwing up a workout that was promising.  I tried to lift too much (65) and my arms did not make 3 reps.  Then, the genious of me, decided to drop it to 60 but it was too late.  My biceps couldn't anymore.



You???re mad because you couldn???t do the 60s for another set? I would be happy if I where you. Yesterday I hit my triceps, the last exercise I did was some skull crutches with DB. I grabbed the 30s for what I though was going to be easy work and I could not fully extend my arm after all the beating I put them though; I left the weight room satisfied. I can normally do anywhere around 125lbs (Ez bar not Db) for a good 8 reps skull crutches. I did not get a piunny 30lbs for not even 1 good rep.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Nice, your diet has already made improvement. Have you tried plugging all your foods at http://www.fitday.com . It tells you all the cals, fat, carbs and protein of the foods you have plugged in. It makes it a lot easier for me, like that I can adjust my meals throughout the day to meat my needs b/c I don???t really have them planed out.


Thanks KataMaster, that's a great Diet Tool, I'll give it a go....


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks KataMaster, that's a great Diet Tool, I'll give it a go....



You'll absolutely love it when you get a hang of it


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

BTW the name is Raul, just so you don???t have to be typing KataMaster every time


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Cool beans Raul, my name, well, kinda' hard to miss...   You can call me Tony....


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)

Alright Tony Montana.  I have watched that movies more times than I???m able to count


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Alright Tony Montana.  I have watched that movies more times than I???m able to count


   Lles llu cocorosh....


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 6, 2004)




----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2004)

I think the workout and diet looked great yesterday!  The link katamaster (well, Raul ) gave you is a great great tool and after doing it for a few days it gets really easy! 
I've seen your beautiful family in your pics and what you're doing now is the greatest gift you could ever give them, prolonging your life and being a healthier, happier person that takes pride in his looks.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Jenny, thanks for your support.  In fact thank you all for your support.  I never thought it would be like this.  Somehow everyone form a very close knit family.  I appreciate it.  I woke up strong and lighter on my feet.   I am dying to weigh myself and see what's doing 

I woke up late today for the first time in a few weeks.  The kids "actually" let us sleep a little longer today.  It's not that they don't sleep at night, not at all.  In fact, both our children have always been pretty good about sleeping.  My son just wakes up for feedings, and my daughter, well,she didn't care for eating much when she was a newborn.  They just do like to wake up early...
Anyway, it'll be a weird day today for my diet, but I'll try to overcome...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 7, 2004)

So far so good.  I am simply doing things a little bit "ass-backwards" but it should work out at the end...
The main good news here is that I am sore but not in pain like I have been before.  The ICE is doing its thing and I am lifitng lighter weights (for the moment).  Either way, today and tomorrow are my rest days, so I'll probably do cardio today.  I am not sure what tomorrow will hold because I am leaving tomorrow morning and get to NY at around 2:00pm, so it may be a little harder for me to do anything tomorrow, but I can live with that.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 7, 2004)

Well, first of all today I cheated a little.  Yup, I sure did, that's the bad news, compounded with the fact that I couldn't go to the gym (cardio) because of tomorrow's trip to NY, makes it a not so good day.  The good news is that my cheating was so teeny tiny, that I won't even count it and continue fighting...


Meal 1

2 hard boiled eggs
3 egg whites
1/2 oz 2% cheese
2 slices of sprouted multigrain bread
5 pineaple chunks
3 fish oil capsules

Meal 2
Grilled Chicken Sandwich from McDonalds w/o bread
Tomato and Onion Salad
1 baked potato
1/4 cup of cottage cheese
2 tbsp. Smart Balance omega 3 buttery spread
3 fish oil capsules

Meal 3
Whey Shake with Skim Milk
1 slice of sprouted multigrain bread
1/2 teaspoon of Smart Balance omega spread 
3 fish oil capsules

Meal 4 (and what a mistake this was  )
Whey Shake with skim milk mixed with multigrain oats(not very good flavor to it)
3 fish oil capsules

Meal 5 
6 oz steak from Longhorn Steakhouse (Like Lonestar)**
**I can't say that this was a lean steak but it was pretty red and no visible fat
Tomato and onion salad no dressing
Baked Sweet potato
4 pieces of whole wheat bread
1 tbsp Smart Balance Omega buttery spread
3 fish oil capsules
I am not sure how tomorrow will be, but I don't really think that this was so bad.

Oh yeah, about my cheating, I actually cheated with maybe a teaspoon of blue cheese .  In your minds that may not be considered a big cheat, but in my mind that was huge.  Huge because I was able to get that out of my system....

Well, back to watching the fights......


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2004)

Have you been tracking your calories yet?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeah, and I am still falling 1000 calories short..... 
Nothing else fits in my stomach after eating, so I don't know what else to add to this...I am going to be in NYC this week and I'll have more time to read all I have printed, so I'll try to gauge why I am missing so many calories....
When I look at the fat intake, I am right there...In fact I am 16 calories over.
It's my protein and my carbs that are lagging behind 

Back to the drawing boards...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2004)

I was looking at this ICE thing you???re taking and it???s not something I would really put too much confidence behind unless I used like 5 servings. In the ingredient lable one of the ingredients it includes is Glutamine and that in my experience will help you recover but it contains a very small amount per serving. If it was me and this is just my opinion I would go another route and just get my Glutamine and BCAA???s separately.  ICE only has about 2.7g of Glutamine and that???s basically nothing. I wouldn???t take anything less than 15g of Glutamine. And from what I see it???s even going to come out cheaper buying separately per serving than this ICE that all it does is mix those ingredients together, something you can do on your own and with the ability to adjust the amount of each ingredient you want. Maybe for you next buy you should reconsider and give something different a shot


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi all,


This is my last post from home until next friday.  As I said earlier, I am off to NYC with my wife and no kids  .  We are taking a little break before school begins.  My daughter Aly starts school on friday for first time  .  She is going into Pre-K 3 and well, we wanted to take some time off to see NYC.  My wife has never been there and I am dying for her to go.  I will try to keep up my diet plan as much as I can over there.  I will have one cheat day, which we have planned already because we have to see my cousin and her husband (who's Italian) and they are taking us out to, what else, an Italian restaurant in Brooklin.
Before and after that, I'll try to maintain some semblance of the plan.
Regarding the RR part of my P/RR/S program, oh, I am doing it in the hotel's gym.  I found out that the Waldorf has a very big gym and all my requirements will be met.
I'll post what I eat and my workouts at night, because I don't believe that I wil be online much.  At least I hope not to be... 
God bless and take care all........


Tony


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2004)

If you absolutely can???t get your carbs and protein you???re lagging behind from food I would get some Maltodexrine to even up the carbs. And well you already got your protein powder, do the same thing. As your last resource


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 7, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> I was looking at this ICE thing you???re taking and it???s not something I would really put too much confidence behind unless I used like 5 servings. In the ingredient lable one of the ingredients it includes is Glutamine and that in my experience will help you recover but it contains a very small amount per serving. If it was me and this is just my opinion I would go another route and just get my Glutamine and BCAA???s separately. ICE only has about 2.7g of Glutamine and that???s basically nothing. I wouldn???t take anything less than 15g of Glutamine. And from what I see it???s even going to come out cheaper buying separately per serving than this ICE that all it does is mix those ingredients together, something you can do on your own and with the ability to adjust the amount of each ingredient you want. Maybe for you next buy you should reconsider and give something different a shot


The way I drink the ICE is I get 4 scoops full into a liter of water.  I am always listening, but still, it's either my sick mind or my body is reacting well to the ICE
Thanks for the info.  I'll keep it in mind...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2004)

Have a good one in NY man, enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 7, 2004)

4 scoops, that???s only about 5g of Glutamine. But something better then nothing I guess.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 8, 2004)

Have a great time in NYC


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Glutamine is overrated IMO.  Don't get me wrong, I feel it has its place for sure........when someone is really lean that is when glutamine really does its job.  ICE provides so much more than just glutamine and most poeple that use it feel they recover faster with it than without it or than with just glutamine.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Have fun in NY.  Talk to you when you get back


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 8, 2004)

Yeah it's glutamine with other BCAA???s mix together with some flavor it???s all it is. I suggested getting the glutamine and BCAA???s separately. Everyone is different in the way they respond but I really didn???t start to feel much difference until I took 15+g of Glutamine. A female may need much less, I don???t really know. But to get 15g of Glutamine from ICE you need about 5 servings and I don???t think that???s going to be too economical.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 8, 2004)

Have a fun and safe trip! 

I can't get over how frickin cute your kids are, thats because they have attractive parents! And just think being healthy will help them adopt the same healthy habits!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 8, 2004)

Hello Ya'll.....


Well, I am here, took a moment to say hi to everyone. Thank you Jenny, Jodi, Raul and Greeky for your comments...Greeky you are making me blush , not for my wife, I know she's hot.....
We came in about 1 1/2 hour ago and my wife (poor soul) is catching up with her sleep. I am not a big sleeper, so I coulnd't....
Today is her birthday, which is why we came to NYC, this is something she's wanted to do for a while and now we can afford to do it.
I have high speed access at the hotel, so I am happy...
Either way, it was particularly hard to maintain the plan, having to eat airport and airplane food, only when offered.

This morning I ate a bagel with eggs and cheese. I took out the sausage...
Then I wasn't able to eat anything until about 2:30 pm in the plane after my connection in Atlanta. I ate a sandwich roll with ham and swiss cheese. Also had a small maccaroni salad that they offered (about a cup). Oh yeah, and a good 2 glasses of wine (I told you all that today was my wife's b-day, so I wanted her to travel first class. She deserves it for putting up with me. Anyway, they gave us "complementary" wine).
Tonight we are going to walk around midtown and get a bite to eat somewhere. I am going to try to maintain my weight this week so that it doesn't increase and I'm planning on weighing myself on monday like I had planned.
I am currently working on my RR portion of P/RR/S and hope to have a few questions answered by GURU Gopro....
I'll let you all know how it is going so far, when my wife goes to sleep , however, I won't say too much.... 

Later...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 8, 2004)

Greeky, thank you for the complement in my wife's part and for the lie on my part  ....Oh, but don't think that you are not making me blush by saying that....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey Tony!

Welcome to NY!!  You got a nice weekend here, cool and sunny!!    
I am starting my rep range week too, if I can help with any questions just ask.   

I am better today BTW!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 8, 2004)

Well, thanks Sapph, I am glad that you are doing better, I missed ya....
It's been really tough to get a semblance of a diet going here.
I had dinner at 9:00pm when I had a grilled chicken sandwich with sundried tomatoes and a slice of mozzarella cheese.  My caloric intake must have been so little.....
My cardio today was basically walking fot 2.5 hours around Times Square, Broadway, and the Waldorf looking for a cheap deli...everything is so expensive...
Either way, the wife fell asleep and I am trying to get sleepy, even if I am also tired.  We literally slept last night3-3.5 hours....I'll probably go read a book and try to see what happens....I'll keep you all posted on what I am doing.
Sapph, I am posting below my RR workout, please dissect....


Monday - Chest

Dumbbell Press
Inclined bench press
Flyes

Tuesday - Legs

Leg extensions
One legged leg press
Lying leg curl
Squats
Stiff legged dead lift

Wednesday - Rest (Cardio)

Thursday (at home) - Shoulders and back

Single arm dumbbell press
Shoulder Shrugs
Wide Grip Upright Row
Dumbbell Front Raises
Pulldowns

Friday (at home) - Arms

Alternating Dumbbell Curl
Concentration Curl
Inclined Dumbbell curls
Triceps Pushdown
Skull Crunchers
Dumbbell Kickback

Sat & Sun - Rest (cardio)
Ab work will be performed 3 tiemes a week after workouts Monday and Friday and after cardio work on wednesday...
Cardio will be done on rest days...

My plan is to follow the routine according to Gopro's sticky, where he mentions "3 ranges  (7-10), (11-15),  (16-20).".

Sapph, if things have changed and ranges are different let me know.  I posted a question for Gopro in his sticky for P/RR/S.  Check to see if my question makes sense and if you or anyone else can also answer it, it'll help me tremendously because I'll be against the clock.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 8, 2004)

So Cindy, you live in NY? Let me ask you Dylan's Prime or Peter Luger? I want to take my wife to dinner to the best steak house in NY and everyone concurs that it's those two followed by Smith & Wolensky. You could be my tie breaker...See, today is her birthday and...wait, it was yesterday the 8th, it's already the 9th.  Anyways, I want her to get the best because she deserves it. She has to put up with me, that's bad enough....

I'll post pictures later and I'll tell ya'll about my wife's first trip to NYC....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 9, 2004)

Well I guess I will be taking it easy for the rest of the week.  Now, I am sick.....

We spent a couple of hours today at Central Park (gorgeous) and my wife ordered a hot dog.  Now, she likes onions on her hot dog, so she ordered it with them.  When she tried the dog, it had a bit of a sweet and spicy taste to it, so she ended up giving it to me.  Mind you, that was my idea...So I ate it, walked for a while and went to eat.  While we were eating at the restaurant, I began to feel some "problems" in my stomach.  We finished, walked some more and went to the Statue of Liberty.  We had to hail a cab and run to the Waldorf because I had major stomach pains...
After having the runs and spending about 1/2 hour in bed, I got the courage to take off and finish our Empire State tour...I am still weak, but my wife is really enjoying this, and that, is really what I care about.....
I'll probably post pictures and post what we did (no, not everything).
Lots of fun, lots to see tomorrow.  We, by the way, are no longer going to try to go to a steak house.  My being sick had nothing to do with it.  Not enough time....
Anyway, BYE!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 11, 2004)

OH NO!!  You caught my bug!        I had IT for a week straight!!  YUCKY!!!   

I dont know too much about steak houses...  I eat steak once in a while when my Mom has a BBQ, but honestly I dont go out to dinner too much and when I do I eat MUSSELS!!     (my favorite) 

I love New York, most of the time!  So much to do at any time of the day or night!

I moved yesterday.. all day.  That was a workout in and of itself.    

Hope your wife had a great birthday!!  She is lucky, you are so sweet when you talk about her, I LOVE that!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Tony...I hope you get to feeling better!  Take it easy on yourself til you feel well.

Enjoy NYC.  I've never been, but Craigie Poohs family is from up there.  One day...I'll make it there!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi All,

I am back.  We flew in today at 10:15 am, but ended up finally getting here at 5:30 pm...I am tired but feeling much better.
Luckily, the "bug" didn't actually catch me, it was just bad onions on a hot dog.  One day of the "quick and the dead". or the "runs".  
I'll post a bit more tomorrow.  We have a hurricane in the area and should be getting a good soaking tomorrow....God willing, nothing will happen and this thing will blow over, but it isn't likely.
I'll be back soon and post some pictures of out trip....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hope your wife had a great birthday!! She is lucky, you are so sweet when you talk about her, I LOVE that!!


You are making me blush


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2004)

Welcome Back


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 13, 2004)

Welcome back!!!   


 Good luck with that storm! 

 So what did you think of MY New York?  Did we treat you well????


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 13, 2004)

Heeeyyy Tonyyyyy welcome back to the lighting capital of the world. Right now it's raining bullets over here. Hope you and your wife enjoyed the trip to NY.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Our trip to NYC, part one*

Hi all...

We had a magical time in a magical city.  My wife had the best birthday ever (she says so anyway).  I'll give ya'll a rundown on what we did.  No, I am not going to say eeeeverything that we did  .
To begin with, I was able to scraunge as much as I could for this vacation.  How do you make your wife happy on her birthday?  Fly her first class to NYC.  How do you continue making her happy?  Stay at the Waldorf Astoria.  How do I continue after?  None of your business ...Well, that's what I did, I was able to fly her on first both ways and reserved at the Waldorf.
The day we got there, we arrived at around 4:00 pm to the Hotel.  My wife slept for about an hour because we really hadn't slept much the night before packing and, well, she needed her sleep.  She woke up and we went out for a walk around Broadway and Times Square (skip and a hop away from the hotel).  We walked around until about 8:30 pm.  Mind you, we started at around 5:30 pm, so we walked a whole hell of a lot the first night....

Our second day was, well, crazy.  We decided to go to Central Park.  By the way, that place is HUGE.  I had no idea how big it was.  We grabbed our map and walked to central park.  This was at around 10:30 am.  We walked around Central Park and saw people getting sun in the middle of the field (shock to the system to me since I live in Miami), people playing ball in the park, etc.  We walked for about 3-4 hours and we thought that we had gotten to the other side of the park.  Well, we arrived at Tavern on the Green and found out that we weren't even half way.  We walked a couple of blocks further south and stopped because my wife wanted a hot dog.  That's when that day's ordeal began for me.  They gave her one with sweet onions, which she hates, and me being the husband that I am, told her to order another one and I would eat that one.  We ate and walked a little further to the Museum of Natural Science so that I could see my "big ass whale", which is what I call the blue whale in the ocean part of the museum (tradition for me).  Got out of the museum and decided to cross over to the other side to go to the Met.  What an error.  We got lost in Central Park.  After asking a few hot dog vendors who could barely understand me or be understood, we arrived to the other side, only to find the Met closed (they don't open mondays).  My wife bought a pretzel (I made her do so, since I find them so good) and sat down to eat it.  We then decided to walk some more, and more, and more.   We had walked for about an hour and thought that maybe we should have an early dinner.  So we ate at Serendipity.  I ate a Turkey sandwich and drank a "Frozen Hot Chocolate", yeah, that's right, I drank it  .  However, while having dinner, I began feeling a little "funny".  We walked back to 5th avenue (Serendipity is only a couple of blocks away) to get the subway to the Empire State Building.  Mind you, this is after walking for close to 8 hours....My feet were aching and I found out later that I had a pretty nice sized blister.  Arrived at the Empire State Building and bought tickets to a cool show and the observation tower.  As soon as we bought the tix, I told my wife that we had to get "The hell out of there" or I wasn't going to make it.  We caught a roller coaster...er...a taxi and went back to the hotel.  After about an hour that included the runs and laying in bed, I was able to gather strength and go back to the Empire State in another cab.  Watched the show and went on the observation deck at around 9:00 pm.  By the way guys, nothing more romantic for the wife or girlfriend than going to the Empire State at night.  We walked back to the hotel from there and arrived exhausted at around 10:00 pm.....Went to sleep  
To be continued....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Our trip to NYC, part two*

Our second full day in NYC was a very eventful one.  We left the hotel at around 10:00am after having breakfast.  We got to Grand Central Station and got a subway to Battery Park, where you get the Ferry to the Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island.  Got the Ferry and went to the Statue of Liberty, but we couldn't get in since it was sold out  .   The one thing that I wanted my wife to do was to climb the Statue of Liberty...Oh well, next time.
Got back to Battery Park and walked over to Ground Zero.  Not much to say, other than saying a little prayer and leaving (I wanted to have closure...).
Continued walking and went to Chinatown   .  I was very unhappy, but my wife wanted to go buy Goach purses...er...sorry Coach purses (knock offs).  Bought purses and as we were leaving, a dump truck full of rotten chickens decided to brake hard next to me and a bunch of chickens dropped to the ground.  People started running away and others throwing up because the smell was ill, overwhelming.  For a whole block you could smell this crap, and knowing how much I hate chicken  .  Not so much eating it, but cooking it and touching it before cooking......
We walked away from that hell hole of a place and walked right thru Little Italy, SOHO and got to Union Square.  No, we didn't stop, we got the Subway and left to the Hotel because we had a play at 7:00 pm.  So we literally walked another 6 hours that day at that point.  We arrived at the Majestic theater to watch the Phantom of the Opera (amazing).  The play ended at around 9:30pm.  We then went to John's Pizzeria.  This is a place that used to be a church and was turned into a pizzeria.  Great pizza.  We then walked to the hotel after taking a few pictures of Times Square at night and went to sleeep... 

Continued....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Our trip to NYC, part three*

On our last full day there we went to the stores.  We went to Macy's and spent the afternoon in Times Square.  At 5:00 pm we got on the Subway with my cousin and her husband to go to Brooklin to eat dinner.  We ate at an italian restaurant where they had filmed an episode or two of the Sopranos.  We had the most amazing time (because on wednesdays, the wise guys don't got there.  Nobody got whacked  ).  No, I didn't eat any pasta, in fact, I ate some potatoes, antipasto (clams, mussels, shrimp), spicy Italian peppers and loads and loads of wine  .  We had a woderful time....
We left to the hotel (via a car service, my cousin didnt want me lost around Brooklin and 11:00 pm)
Got to the hotel and packed our stuff and passed out...
The morning after, we left the hotel.  However, I made what could have been a huge judgement error.  I decided that we should wake up at 6:00 am for our 8:00 am flight to Miami.  We left the room and called the car service at around 6:30.  The car got there at 7:00 am.  We got to La Guardia at around 7:30 am.  After worrying a whole lot, we were able to make it to check the bags in, but the boarding passes could not be printed.  The short ordeal began.  The guy told us to go inside and print it at a kiosk.  The boarding passes wouldn't print.  Time was passing by.  I told my wife to make the line while I tried calling somebody on the Delta Help phones.  This was at 8:02 am.  We were told by a passenger that they couldn't leave with my bags and that they would have to wait for us.  Once I spoke to a Delta CSR, she told me that my flight was delayed to 10:15am because the crew had arrived late the night before and they couldn't fly the plane without a complete rest.  Regulations I gues...Either way, thank goodness for these people...After almost having a heart attack in La Guardia airport, we were able to come home and see our kids, whom we had missed dearly.

I know that this is not part of a workout or diet plan, but I guess this is part of a lifestyle change because we briskly walked 18 hours in three days.  Not counting the time we walked in Times Square the day we got there....
So this was my wife's first trip to NYC.  She ended up liking NYC more than Las Vegas....I told her so......


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

Now, getting back to my Lifestyle Change.  There are some good news.  I weighed myself on Monday.  Although I was not at home, I weighed myself in my room and in the gym.  I weighed in at 251 in the bathroom and 252 at the gym.  Being that I am sometimes negative, I went with the higher weight.  So during the first week of my lifestyle change, I lost 7 pounds.  Not too bad.  My muscles feel good and I am ready for a fresh start on monday....


----------



## atherjen (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey Tony!  SOunds like you had a wonderful trip to NYC! 

Congrads on that weight loss  Keep'r going!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey Jen,


Thanks I sure did have a great time   
Let's see what happens next week when I go in a non-stop, full tilt body attack...


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 14, 2004)

best of luck to u!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi Chiquita, thanks a bunch for the kind words....


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2004)

> we arrived to the other side, only to find the Met closed (they don't open mondays).



you were tight nest my apt.  and you didn't even call me!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you were tight nest my apt. and you didn't even call me!!!


My bad P-Funk, but I was so freaking lost in there  Central Park is huge.  I am going back hopefully in December.  Whenever I go, I'll buy you a beer....er....protein shake...  
Is this a bannable offense??


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2004)

> Whenever I go, I'll buy you a beer....er....protein shake...
> Is this a bannable offense??



you're pushing it.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 14, 2004)

Thank you Mr. Funk for not banning me


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok, here we go....

After a week of cheating and eating badly, I am ready for a restart. No, I am not upset, I am not depressed, I am not unhappy. On the other hand. I had a very good week. I had a whole lot of fun and did a whole lot of walking.  I am very happy and I cheated all week...
I have no trips planned. I still have 10 pounds to lose in a month. I WILL meet that goal. 
I just went grocery shopping and bought all the good stuff that I will eat this week. I bought three steaks, 4 chicken breasts, salads, the works....
All of the proteins mentioned are going directly in the grill (bbq), no don't worry, nothing other than a little garlic and lemon on the chickens and salt/pepper on the steaks......

I am ready, and this time is for real....10 POUNDS here I come....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 16, 2004)

Glad you loved NYC!!      Wasn't the Phantom great?  I have seen it twice.   I know NY gets a bad rap, but I LOVE it here!!    

I am so proud of you, you have the best attitude.  You had a vacation and had FUN....  now you are ready to get back to your normal life style.  AWESOME!!!  THAT is how you get in shape and STAY that way!!!!!  

BTW that chicken story is


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, here we go....
> 
> After a week of cheating and eating badly, I am ready for a restart. No, I am not upset, I am not depressed, I am not unhappy. On the other hand. I had a very good week.



Japanese proverb... "Fall seven times, get up eight."   

Good job big bud.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Glad you loved NYC!!  Wasn't the Phantom great? I have seen it twice. I know NY gets a bad rap, but I LOVE it here!!
> 
> I am so proud of you, you have the best attitude. You had a vacation and had FUN.... now you are ready to get back to your normal life style. AWESOME!!! THAT is how you get in shape and STAY that way!!!!!
> 
> BTW that chicken story is


Hi, your NYC treated me very well. I even ate at a restaurant in Brooklin where they filmed episodes of the Sopranos, isn't that cool?  I know, I know, I already said that, but I found it to be so cool....
I am going on today with RR. I am so glad that I can continue on rather than start from Power again. I am very psyched and ready to continue. I have already been eating normally again (normally, according to my lifestyle)...
As always, thank you for your kind words.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> Japanese proverb... "Fall seven times, get up eight."
> 
> Good job big bud.


Minotauro:
I couldn't have said that better myself....Thanks for the encouragement....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok, enough BS....

I tried being upbeat and motivated today, but I have had an all around shitty day. I mean I really tried to be, but it just hasn't happened...Sorry all...
I was born in Venezuela (although it may not seem like it since I am an American citizen and have been here for 21 years) where they had elections yesterday to try to overthrow the current nutcase...er...president. Of course, the people lost and the future dictator won easily by cheating. That was a blow in itself that basically had me in a daze all day. Ya'll may not understand what that feels like because we have a democracy over here, but for me, it's a source of sadness and embarrassment.
The only good part of my day was that my daughter started school today and had a great day  . She did well but I did not exactly have a good breakfast with me being in a hurry and all, which basically translated into an all around bad diet day. Nope, I didn't exactly go out and binged or cheated if I can look at a positive. My only cheat of the day was an organic strawberry-banana smoothie with my dinner. The bad food day dominoed from breakfast up to dinner. I had my Whey shake and it didn't sit well with my stomach because (and this is a guess) I drank it withouth adding anything else to my stomach. So, although I haven't cheated or binged, I have had really my worse day since my "lifestyle change".
Worse of all, I am not going to work out today. I got home today at around 9:30 pm after having worked all day and then doing the "Aly went to school" rounds at my in-laws, my parents and my grandparents. I am exhausted and my workout went out the window....I was excited about starting the RR part of my P/RR/S workout but now I have to look forward to starting tomorrow, going against my minor OCD problem of having to start everything on a monday.
Now you see, I am not always upbeat. I have my bad days too, even if you see me trying to help out in the board...
I am sure tomorrow will be better, I hope...
Sorry if I have disappointed anyone, but I really feel like shit...
Oh and sorry about cursing, I don't normally do that, but oh well.....
Don't worry, I am venting, which is good for me todayand, I am not yet suicidal 
Talk about going from the sublime to the ridiculous.  Great tip to NYC, bad return..


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 16, 2004)

Don???t worry about it, NOBODY in here can say they haven???t had shitty days when they didn???t give a damn about anything. Just don???t make it a habit  Tomorrow hit those weight like if you life depended on it 

When are you going to start tracking your carbs, proteins and fats?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

It's just a matter of waking of the next day and moving on.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 17, 2004)

hang in there man


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 17, 2004)

Listen Tony... 

there are days where I couldnt lift a dumbbell if my life depended on it... we ALL feel that way sometimes!!  It's normal. Dont sweat it and DON'T GIVE UP!!  Relax... this a complete life style change NOT a diet.  If you drank a smoothie, GREAT,hope you loved it, cause you aint having another one for a while!     

Have a good workout today. You will feel better afterwards!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi All,


Thanks for the kind words. I really was down in the dumps yesterday. You have to understand, and Raul may understand it more than anyone here, Fidel Castro is a really bad guy and the guy now governing Venezuela is in the same boat as Castro. I don't want to see that beautiful rich country become a country that's so far in the 1950's that it's become worthless. I don't want my family to flee Venezuela the same way that they fleed from Cuba.
To resolve my mental "stupidity", I simply grabbed a book and read a bit and went to sleep. Sometimes sleeping on it helps. Also, sometimes, you get a laugh from the most unexpected people. Funny story, my boy Anthony woke me up like at 4:30 am. Yup, that's 4:30 in the morning. Anyways, the little Barracuda, as I have now began calling him because he likes shiny stuff, was on my bed, where my wife had put him to feed him while she went to get the milk in the kitchen. I was sound asleep and I start hearing someone saying: "*ma ma pa pa*" and grabbing for my chain on my chest (mind you he missed a few times and grabbed chest hairs instead   ).I woke up looked at him and he smiled at me. I started laughing. I know it was early in the morning, but that will fix a shitty day quickly. I remembered what I had written last night and how down I was and started laughing harder. My son had never called my name, never said "papa", so I was pretty happy.... 
The truth here is that my kids and my family are the things that get me going. 
Yesterday I had a bad day, but today at 4:30 am, my day started in a good note. I got off the bed and started preparing my day's meals. I even worked on my RR routine. The greatest thing about yesterday's debacle of a day, was that I woke up refreshed and ready. It also showed me that my mind is in the right track. I was upset because I hadn't been able to work out. A month ago I woulnd't have given a crap. I was upset because I didn't eat right. The cheat was so minimal that it didn't bother me. It was the fact that I didn't eat the meals that I wanted to eat, which also shows me that I am going in the right direction.
Raul, I had started using that great link the last couple of days before I left to NYC. Today I am going slowly at it....I'll be Ok there.
This is my what I ate today for breakfast:

2 slices of multigrain bread
1/2 oz of 2% cheese
1/2 cup of fat free milk
Nasty, nasty cereal. I am not sure of the name but it has to be good for you because it's just nasty (I'll probably post it later when I go thru my whole set of meals for the day). I added three packs of equal.
3 Fish oil capsules

Meal 2:

Whey powder with 8 oz of fat free milk
3 oz. crab meat
3 fish oil capsules...

I'll go into more detail later....

Once again all, thanks for the comments, they do help......


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 17, 2004)

Ok, before I do this, I am posting my RR workout. 
P/RR/S gurus, please critique. I have only decided on tuesday's workout. I'll post numbers later for the rest...probably tonight....

Tuesday - Chest

Dumbbell Press 3 x 7-9
Inclined bench press 3 x 10-12
Flyes 2 x 13-15
Dumbbell Pullovers 2 x 16-20

Wednesday - Legs

Leg extensions
Lying leg curl
Squats
Stiff legged dead lift

Thursday - Rest (Cardio)

Friday - Shoulders and back

Single arm dumbbell press
Shoulder Shrugs
Wide Grip Upright Row
Dumbbell Front Raises
Pulldowns

Saturday - Arms

Alternating Dumbbell Curl
Concentration Curl
Inclined Dumbbell curls
Triceps Pushdown
Skull Crunchers
Dumbbell Kickback

Sun - Rest (cardio). I hope to be able to take just one day off and begin again on monday. If ya'll don't advice me to do that, I'll rest two days...
Ab work will be performed 3 tiemes a week after workouts on tue and wed. and after cardio work on thurs...
Cardio will be done on rest days...

Thanks....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 17, 2004)

Awwwww, the things you write make me just want to give you a hug! That's awesome about your son, I am sure you are very excited!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 17, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Awwwww, the things you write make me just want to give you a hug! That's awesome about your son, I am sure you are very excited!


   My Miriam says that I am huggable... 

I created this journal not just for working out, but in reality it is for my new lifestyle.  If I can post when things are bad, as I did yesterday, I can post when things are good.  Anytime my kids do something good they make me smile, and when they are bad they make me laugh.  Why?  I remember my mom saying:  "I hope that when you have kids they are just like you" (I call it the Parent Curse)


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, I did say I was going to have a good day today.  I had a good day eating and I am dead tired after my workout (RR).  In fact, I got much more tired with this routine than with power.  I also noticed that I was a little stronger.  During some exercises, I was able to lift almost as much today as I did during my Power routine.
Anyway, here is my routine for today:

DB Press:
7 x 30
8 x 25
9 x 20

Inclined Bench Press:
10 x 85
11 x 75
12 x 70

Flyes:
13 x 20
15 x 15

Pull Over:
16 x 15
20 x 10
I was exhausted when I first started with my pull overs.  I didn't think I could do it, but I gave it a go.  That's as much as I could lift.

I am pretty happy with my workout.  I am no longer, looking at what I used to do and that makes me very excited to continue with legs tomorrow....


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> 
> You have to understand, and Raul may understand it more than anyone here, Fidel Castro is a really bad guy and the guy now governing Venezuela is in the same boat as Castro. I don't want to see that beautiful rich country become a country that's so far in the 1950's that it's become worthless. I don't want my family to flee Venezuela the same way that they fleed from Cuba.
> ...


 -


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 17, 2004)

2 slices of multigrain bread
1/2 oz of 2% cheese
1/2 cup of fat free milk
Nasty, nasty cereal. I am not sure of the name but it has to be good for you because it's just nasty (I'll probably post it later when I go thru my whole set of meals for the day). I added three packs of equal.
3 Fish oil capsules

Meal 2:

Whey powder with 8 oz of fat free milk
3 oz. crab meat
3 fish oil capsules...

Meal 3:

1 broiled chicken breast
1 sweet potato
2 small corn on the cob
1 cup of diced tomatoes
3 fish oil capsules

Meal 4:

Whey powder with 8 oz of fat free milk
3 oz. crab meat
3 fish oil capsules...

Meal 5:

Sirloin Steak 6 oz
Medium Baked potato
1/4 cup cottage cheese
Sugar Free Syrup for the dressing
2 plum tomatoes
3 fish oil capsules

Total Calories:  2,295 or 1000 calories off the pace...

I am having major trouble with my calories.  I kept my carbs almost the same and I upped my proteins, still, not reaching....
I'll keep on trying to see what I can do.....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2004)

Just keep on adding until you have reached it.  You will become hungrier over time as your metabolsim speeds up and will have no problem figuring out where to add it   It takes time to speed your metabolism up so don't rush it.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 18, 2004)

^ YUP, what she said


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

I am so proud of you Tony!!!  You are doing awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Seriously GREAT!!  I get very tired doing RR too!!  Less rest between sets.   

I am doing shock week, did shoulders, tris and abs yesterday.  LEGS today.

You are so lucky Jodi is helping you!!!  She is great!  Maybe add another meal?  Go for 6?  I just ate Fiber One cereal... and I gotta go to the   now!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am so proud of you Tony!!! You are doing awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously GREAT!! I get very tired doing RR too!! Less rest between sets.
> 
> I am doing shock week, did shoulders, tris and abs yesterday. LEGS today.
> 
> You are so lucky Jodi is helping you!!! She is great! Maybe add another meal? Go for 6? I just ate Fiber One cereal... and I gotta go to the  now!!!


Hi Cindy, thanks for the encouragement....
I just can't fit in another meal.  I am so full all the time..... 

Hi Jodi, thanks for the heads up.  I didn't know I'd be hungrier.  I am eating a whole lot right now and the fact that I lost all that weight the first week might be attributed to lack of calories right?  It all came back the last two days in NYC and the weekend since I got here on a thursday.  The funny thing is that I didn't eat that much, and when I did, it was a lot of peppers, mussels, oysters, shrimp and oh yeah   veal scallops and wine..... 
Still, that was just my last night.  The rest of the time was lots of walking and no time to eat....It makes complete sense.  My metabolism slowed to a crawl while in NYC...

Hey Raul, as usual, thanks for the thoughts....


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Raul, as usual, thanks for the thoughts....



 I???m just here to kick some ass if someone gets out of line   You???re lucky to have Jodi on your side, I???m sure you already know she knows her stuff very well


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2004)

You guys are sweet   I just try to help when I can.

Tony - It can take several months for your metabolism to speed up.  Between eating healthy and working out it will happen and when it does....  Watch out hunger pangs.


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah, every three hours I'm starving, and I think my metabo is slow!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> I???m just here to kick some ass if someone gets out of line  You???re lucky to have Jodi on your side, I???m sure you already know she knows her stuff very well


Hey Raul, and no joke intended, Jodi has "revealed" to me many things that Doctors simply have never taken the time to tell me.  Both in question and answer sessions, or the sticky.  See, I have tons of respect for her because she has been in my shoes, just like the other Jodie (JLB001) .  They both have been able to surpass her problem with weight to become a competitor.  That takes guts and that's something that I respect and hope to emulate...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Yeah, every three hours I'm starving, and I think my metabo is slow!


Actually, for what I am understanding, if you are hungry every three hours, your metabolism is fast, because your body is asking you for food.  At this moment, I am eating 5 meals where I feel literally stuffed.  Jodi says that once my metabolism gets cranking, I will feel hungrier....That, believe it or not, scares me some, but that's one hill I will probably have to climb when I get there....


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 18, 2004)

ewww....Hunger pangs suck the BIG one!

Jodi is right...once the metabo kicks in, you'll be hungry quicker.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

I have eaten the most ill, the most stomach wretching snack I have had in a long time.

So I go to the market and buy myself a little container with real crab meat.  I am thinking, this has to be good.  So I get to the register and the lady charges me $10 for a small container.  I almost flipped, but I bought it anyway (wife would kill me if she knew   )
I got home and tried it, and it was really nothing out of this world, so I decide to add lemon and tabasco.  It improved the flavor.  This was on sunday mind you.
So today I take that to work to eat with my Whey shake.  My first meal during work I ate the crab meat (again, nothing out of this world) and the cottage chees on the side.  Not to godaweful.  For my afternoon meal (after lunch meal) I was going to do the same and thought, hmmm, if I add a little Cottage Cheese to this it may be pretty good (you know, famous last words...), so I did.  OMG, what a mistake that was.  That was the most ill tasting mix I have had in a long time.  Being the trooper that I am, seeing that I needed the proteins, carbs and fat, ate 80% of it.  However, right now I think about that mistake of a meal and  .
Sometimes you make errors that are larger than anything you have ever done.  I have cooked many weird things in my life and most of them have come out pretty good.  This, not so good.....
Just a story.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, I don't know what this nasty mixture did for me, but I wasn't able to eat anything else and decided to hold back my workout for the day. I am feeling better now though...
I have been feeling, as kids say, yucky. Every time I think about that I get queezy. I am going to bed and sleeping early. The last few days I have been falling asleep really late and waking up really early, which is catching up to me.
Tonight I played with my kids all night, which to me that's better than anything in this world. No, I have not lost my focus. I just needed to rest tonight.
The only good news about this is that today was Legs, the strongests part of my body.
All in all I am pretty happy that I did this today and I'll be fully ready for shoulders and back tomorrow...
Hey Cindy, if you can check out my shoulder and back workout below:
Shoulders and back

Single arm dumbbell press
Shoulder Shrugs
Wide Grip Upright Row
Dumbbell Front Raises
Pulldowns



Good night all....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 18, 2004)

No deadlifts?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Cindy, if you can check out my shoulder and back workout below:
> Shoulders and back
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> fantasma62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 19, 2004)

Cyndi, why is there different reps for the different exercises, I was just wondering cuz I pretty much try to do the same # of reps for all of them..


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 19, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Cyndi, why is there different reps for the different exercises, I was just wondering cuz I pretty much try to do the same # of reps for all of them..



Hey Viv

Tony is doing P/RR workout... power/rep range.  He is in rep/range week.  That is how GP designs the workouts... start heavy low reps, medium weights, medium reps, lower weights higher reps.  all for the same body part.  It is brutally painful, but GREAT!!!  
When Tony gets more experience he will add in a shock week, all supersets and dropsets.  Power week is heavy weight, low reps.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Viv
> 
> Tony is doing P/RR workout... power/rep range. He is in rep/range week. That is how GP designs the workouts... start heavy low reps, medium weights, medium reps, lower weights higher reps. all for the same body part. It is brutally painful, but GREAT!!!
> When Tony gets more experience he will add in a shock week, all supersets and dropsets. Power week is heavy weight, low reps.


Speaking of pain.....OUCH!!!
My chest is still sore from tuesday...But it's good sore.
By the way, I soooo want to do Shock.  I have worked with supersets before, not with dropsets, but that I can adapt to quickly.  Hmmm, it's so tempting to do that......
Thanks again for the help Cin...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

I must get the name straight, it's Cyndi, not Cindy.....Got it mixed up...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Cyndi,


Guess what, I hate you.....No, just kidding.  THis workout really kicked my ass.  For the first time since I restarted my weight training, I haven't felt like I got my ass kicked this bad.  I had to skip the deadlifts because I was literally spent.  I had nothing left in me....
Here is my routine, which you already know  :

Shoulders
Single arm dumbbell press 
7 x 30
9 x 25
Shoulder Shrugs 
8 x 135
10 x 115
Wide Grip Upright Row 
16 x 95
18 x 85
Dumbbell Front Raises 2x 16-18 (really tough)
16 x 15
18 x 10

Back
WG Pulldowns 
7 x 90
9 x 70
CG underhand pulldowns 
10 x 70
12 x 50
bent over dumbbell rows (do you know how to do these?) 
16 x 20
18 x 15
I was already feeling exhausted while doing this one, so the weight is a bit low.  Also, my grip really suffered here.  My fingers are not working out well and my grip is really weak...
DEADLIFTS as I said, I couldn't do them, I was spent....

Thanks a bunch buddy....I owe you....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

Man was I worthless last night.  After working out, I came in the house and found that my daughter was still walking around the house.  Mind you it was 10:30pm and she had school today.  She normally wakes up at 6:15am.
I noticed that she was sleepy but, of course, wanted me to carry her and put her to sleep.  After I told her that I couldn't do it, because I just couldn't carry her, I really had nothing left....She gave me the look.  You girls know the look, you all use it (I can't believe she is learning already...she's so young) to make us guys melt.  So after I melted, I had to fix myself up again and had to summon every ounce of strength that I didn't have, to carry her to my recliner (thank goodness it was next to me), where I proceeded to put her to sleep...Man, she really loves school...I never thought that any kid of mine would like school  .  No problem, I still have Anthony's brain to mold  

Anyway, here is my workout for tonight:

Arms:

Concentration Curl (7-9)
Alternating Dumbbell Curl (10-12)
Inclined Dumbbell curls (13-15)
Preacher Curl (16-20)
Triceps Pushdown (7-9)
Skull Crunchers (10-12)
Dumbbell Kickback (13-15)
Dumbbell Cross face (16-20)

I haven't posted my meals anymore because I need to work on putting in more calories.  Once I get that down, I'll post my meals daily so that ya'll can marvel


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

Workout for today looks    , only do 2 sets of each though!! 

Are you taking glutamine?  If not, you should!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Cyndi,
> 
> 
> Guess what, I hate you.....No, just kidding.  THis workout really kicked my ass.  For the first time since I restarted my weight training, I haven't felt like I got my ass kicked this bad.  I had to skip the deadlifts because I was literally spent.  I had nothing left in me....
> ...




Just saw this post!     glad you hate me, that means you are working HARD!!!
EXCELLENT WOKROUT!!!     Do not worry about the weight number, it doesn't matter, as long as you are spent when you are done that is ALL that matters!!!   I figured DLs might be too much, they are killer!! So proud of you!!!!  
My grip is weak too, sometimes I have to use hooks when I lift very heavy barbells to do deadslift or SLDs..     It will improve too, do not sweat it!

Excellent job!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Workout for today looks   , only do 2 sets of each though!!
> 
> Are you taking glutamine? If not, you should!!!


Hey Cyn, thanks a million..... 
Cool, I'll do 2 sets of each.
I am taking ICE, which has Glutamine and Branched Amino Acids.  I am actually not in that much pain anymore now...I feel ready to


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 21, 2004)

Good morning all,

I had an amazing workout yesterday and I'm very happy with it.  I prepared myself for the worse regarding the weight, but you know what, I got a tremendous burn with this workout and lesser weights.
I would have posted it last night, but I was so worthless, after the workout that I only had enough energy to go out last night with my wife to the mall and come back home to only collapse in bed.  No, it's not just the workout, but the fact that I have been lacking loads of sleep.  See, I am used to sleeping between 6-7 hours a night.   This week, I have been going to sleep at my usual time, between 12:00 and 1:00 am, but waking up at 5:45-6:00 am.  I already started shifting my sleeping habits a bit and last night I "collapsed" as I said, at around 10:30 pm, I woke up after 11:00 and I don't know when I went back to sleep again, but it wasn't much later.  Today I got woken up at 8:00 by my boy.  So I slept better....
Now for the bad, I have a forced cheat today.  Today is my grandmother's 93rd bday and, well, there is pork , rice, beans and all the other goodies that Cubans eat at "EVERY SINGLE FREAKING PARTY".  So I'll eat some of it, however, I will be careful today, since I weighed myself and have lost 9 pounds since monday morning.  If I hadn't gone to NYC, I would be down 18  .  Don't worry, I don't regret the trip to NYC.. 

Either Way, here is yesterday's workout:

Arms:

Concentration Curl 
7 x 20
9 x 15
Alternating Dumbbell Curl 
10 x 30
12 x 15
Inclined Dumbbell curls 
13 x 15
15 x 12.5
Preacher Curl 
18 x 40
20 x 30
Triceps Pushdown 
7 x 50
9 x 40
Skull Crunchers 
10 x 30
12 x 20
Dumbbell Kickback 
13 x 12.5
15 x 10
Dumbbell Cross face (16-20)
18 x 12.5
20 x 10

I was definitely not as spent as I was the day before, but I was sore and tired. I got the best burn in my arms in years....
Have a great day all


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 21, 2004)

Glutamine! I should be taking that.. *slowly gets up like an old lady and looks for her bottle* oouuchh...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 21, 2004)

Keep it up man, you???re kicking some serious ass   You???re will need to isolate yourself from the Cubans though


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 21, 2004)

Great workout Tony!!!  Be careful about what you eat at your Grandma's, keep the portions small, except the protein!!  You need it to build those big guns of yours!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 21, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Keep it up man, you’re kicking some serious ass   You’re will need to isolate yourself from the Cubans though



Hey Kata.... just curious, that girl's butt in your sig looks hmmm... weird, sorta like it's 2 people.  Is it an optical illusion?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Kata.... just curious, that girl's butt in your sig looks hmmm... weird, sorta like it's 2 people.  Is it an optical illusion?




 No Sapphire she just has one BIG bootey


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 21, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> No Sapphire she just has one BIG bootey



 Don't let the wife see this Tony


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 21, 2004)

Holy Crap Raul!!!  Wonderful eye candy....

Well, it wasnt' so bad today.  I didin't eat a whole lot of food.  I had small portions of the meal.  Another thing is that it was outside and today was "stupid" hot.  I must have sweat 3 gallons of water.  This heat made me drink, I would say, about 45 cups of water.  I no longer drink and hate smoke.  I love drinking water.  I think that's what's helped me stay healthy throughout my life.
Either way, I am tired and I am going to fall asleep to the Marlins baseball game.
Take care all


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 21, 2004)

I am going for it. I have had almost three weeks to think about it. I am going to do Shock...

It's going to be amazing. I am going to surprise myself when I do it because that's my plan....
Anyway, I'll post monday's workout tomorrow for criticism, since I am about falling asleep....

Good night all


----------



## atherjen (Aug 22, 2004)

I will pretend I didnt see that!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 22, 2004)

If I remember right the rules are no nipples and no cuchy, not breaking any rules. Nothing is showing on that pic just some skin.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

Still think it looks funny... but that is from a female point of view.  Personally I wouldnt want MY booty THAT big, but that is what makes the world go round!!   

SHOCK WEEK already Tony!!  Good luck Hun!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Cyn...


Yup, shock week.  I have enough time to convince myself not to do it this week, but the Shock part of my brain still won.
I will post my workout later today, so please feel free to critique away.  To keep up with my routine, the days will be as follows:  Chest, Legs, Rest, Shoulders/Back, Arms, Rest, Rest....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Very happy today. I worked extremely hard this whole week and ate as well as I could after feeling sick (crab meat and cottage cheese incident  ), and I have lost 5 full pounds. I am down to 254.  I also feel stronger, believe it or not. I never thought that a full week of lifting would do such a thing, but it did.
This week I am going back to counting my calories like a good boy and have made strides to improve my protein and carb intake by tweaking a few things in my diet. I feel good healthwise and I have not gone thru the pains that I normally go thru after working out, thanks to ICE (thanks Jodi).
What makes me even happier is that I had a nice full cheat day on saturday where I had small portions, but I had a few different small portions. I however drank, as I said, no alcohol and instead drank about 45 cups of water, since the party was outside.  Either way, I am not unhappy.  It affected me physically, of course, since I could have lost more weight.  But my mental health is pretty excellent  
All in all, I am more pumped than I was last week. 
Ok, now I am ready for Shock, may the lord protect me


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

You will be fine Tony!!  Just remember you may have to go a bit lighter on the weight, because you will be supersetting, very exhausting with no rest.

My shock chest wo was as follows

-SUPERSET: INCLINE FLYE/BENCH PRESS...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: SMITH INCLINE PRESS/CABLE CROSSOVER...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: DIP MACHINE (LEAN INTO THEM)...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8

I am very sore today from thso workout I did Saturday...    


you can replace the cable crossovers with flat flyes and dip machine with flat DB presses dropset.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You will be fine Tony!! Just remember you may have to go a bit lighter on the weight, because you will be supersetting, very exhausting with no rest.
> 
> My shock chest wo was as follows
> 
> ...


Hey Cyn, 

Thanks so much...from now on you are coach  

By the way, you are the AVI queen.  I am a happily married man, so I can unequivocally say that you look beautiful in your AVI's....Please take that as a complement and not a come on.... 
Then again, you already know that....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Cyn,
> 
> Thanks so much...from now on you are coach
> 
> ...




I would NEVER think you were hitting on me!!  I can tell you adore your wife!!    

Thanks for the compliment!!    

And I would be HAPPY to be yur coach!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I would NEVER think you were hitting on me!! I can tell you adore your wife!!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!!
> 
> And I would be HAPPY to be yur coach!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Holy Crap Raul!!!  Wonderful eye candy....



You been working hard, figure you needed a reward 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> Still think it looks funny... but that is from a female point of view.  Personally I wouldnt want MY booty THAT big, but that is what makes the world go round!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Aug 23, 2004)

YOU LOST WEIGHT AND DIDNT TELL ME????

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  HAPPY for you!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> YOU LOST WEIGHT AND DIDNT TELL ME????
> 
> I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo HAPPY for you!!!!!


  
I know, I know...I forgot.... 
I am happy and at the same time I feel much stronger than before. It's amazing what this does to someone......I am also in a good mood


Thanks for your kind words Babs......


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> You been working hard, figure you needed a reward


I am humbled.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

It's funny how I forgot to mention the most important couple of moments of last week and why I am so very happy.

On saturday, at my grandmother's b-day (Cuban Pig Roast Party- Raul, you'd loved that), all I heard was: wow, looking good, keep it up.  Normally that would have triggered me in a backwards slide as I would have started eating and going back to my old self, but it didn't (my mind doesnt' work in mysterious ways, just stupid ways), in fact, it got me more focused to start my Shock routine.  The other really important thing is that my wife (who sees me everyday) noticed.  She bought me different underwears because she thought they would look good now....Freaking underwears (these are called the trunks)... 
Two meaningless moments to most, but not to me......


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 23, 2004)

Well, I just went thru my first shock day....

Well, I am Shocked  
This is the quickest and toughest of the three routines.
I don't think I did enough weight, but I feel that in my next workout I can improve on that. I do believe that I reached failure in more than one routine...
The following is my routine:

Monday
Chest

-SUPERSET: INCLINE FLY (2 sets 10 x 15)/BENCH PRESS...(2 sets of 10 X 95)
-SUPERSET: INCLINE BENCH PRESS /FLAT FLY (2 sets of 10 x 15)
In the inclilne press I had problems completing my second of the two sets, so it worked out as follows: 1 set of 8 x 85 and 1 set of 7 x 85
-DROPSET: FLAT DUMBBELL PRESS (1 set of 10 x 30 and 1 set of 8 x 20

I did have trouble in between the first and second routine because my bench decided not to want to incline, so it became more of a waste of time. I wasted about 4-5 minutes trying to resolve that problem, which I was able to do.


My diet plan was as follows:

Meal 1
2 eggs
3 egg whites
1/2 oz 2% cheese
1 cup OJ
1 tbsp Safflower oil

Meal 2
Whey protein with Fat Free Milk
1 cup of strawberries

Meal 3
1 roasted chicken breast
1/2 cup of tomatoes
1 medium sweet potato (left the peel)

Meal 4
Whey Protein with Fat Free Milk
1 cup of strawberries

Meal 5 
EAS Protein Bar ( only 1 gram of sugar). By the way, is it me or are these bars extremely hideous to eat.... 

Meal 6
1 McDonalds Grilled Chicken Breast Plain without the bread (Gave it to my dog  , let her get fat)
2 slices of multigrain bread
1 lowfat string cheese stick
1 tsp of Safflower Mayo

15 Fish oil capsules throughout the day. Spread evenly thru my first 5 meals...

I will calculate calories tomorrow, since I have nothing else left to give in my body....

By the way, funny story about working out with kids around you. After finishing my shock workout, which was very tough in itself, I had to put my 20 pound, 7 month old to sleep, by carrying him and rocking him. That was probably the worse part of the shock training  

Anyway, hopefully tomorrow I'll do legs....
G-night all....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Boy, it is really hard to eat so many meals in one day.  I basically had to make myself swallow my second meal of the day, even if it was just strawberries, whey and low fat string cheese.
It is insane.  When is my metabolism going to ask me for food?  Will that happen once I am thinner?  Man, it is frustrating but not back breaking....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Yup are right SHOCK workouts are the quickest cause of all the supersetting and even quicker for you cause you did only one bodypart (I do chest and bis)  GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!       

AND yes your metabolism will speed up very soon and you will be hungry all the time!!!    Excellent job with your diet as well, I actually like those EAS bars...      Jodi may not like you eating those things.... GoPro lets me eat them, cause I am trying to gain a bit (only muscle of course)   

Are you sore today?  I will post a leg workout for you to do tonight.  Did you do any cardio yesterday?  Just curious....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yup are right SHOCK workouts are the quickest cause of all the supersetting and even quicker for you cause you did only one bodypart (I do chest and bis) GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AND yes your metabolism will speed up very soon and you will be hungry all the time!!! Excellent job with your diet as well, I actually like those EAS bars...  Jodi may not like you eating those things.... GoPro lets me eat them, cause I am trying to gain a bit (only muscle of course)
> 
> Are you sore today? I will post a leg workout for you to do tonight. Did you do any cardio yesterday? Just curious....


Hey Cyndi,

I am falling dreadfully short in proteins and carbs daily, so I thought I should get a protein bar to help me.  I made sure that they were not going to hurt me with the sugar, so I got one with 1 g of sugar.  Hopefully she won't be mad at me  
Regarding shock, yes, I am a little sore, but not a lot since I have been drinking ICE (Branched amino acids and glutamine) with my workouts, so my recovery is somewhat quicker.
Also, I "usually" do my cardio in my rest days.  Or when my kids allow me to.
Normally I choose my rest days because I can used it like a workout day and I don't lose any time from playing with the kids.  I spend no less than an hour every night playing with them.  Usually when my wife is taking a shower, I will lay down with them in our walking closet (humongous and with mirrored doors all around) and sit there with them.  My boy sat down yesterday for the first time by himself.  I was so proud...I feel that if I spend less time with them, I'll miss stuff and well....
Either way, my cardio days are at the gym and most probably my legs too.  We'll see how the week unfolds.
I also had neglected my abs last week and yesterday, but I am so spent after the workouts that it's really hard to do anything.  I should give it a try during cardio days....we'll see...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

No problem Hun... your babies are your number ONE priority ALWAYS!!!     I was just curious when you did cardio, that's all.  I LOVE protein bars and eat one probably every day...   
I need to do abs too, I did them last on Friday I think.... 

Try not to do cardio on leg day... too tiring.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> No problem Hun... your babies are your number ONE priority ALWAYS!!!  I was just curious when you did cardio, that's all. I LOVE protein bars and eat one probably every day...
> I need to do abs too, I did them last on Friday I think....
> 
> Try not to do cardio on leg day... too tiring.


Gotcha, thanks for the tip....
...and you, take a day off today...Without a back, you are dead in the water....no workout today


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> I will pretend I didnt see that!



LMAO..too funny

Sapphire, excuse my ignorance (new here), are you Tony's coach?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Hmmm.... well I would say yes I am his coach... unofficially.   We sorta all coach each other around here!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Gotcha, thanks for the tip....
> ...and you, take a day off today...Without a back, you are dead in the water....no workout today




I hear ya!!  NO workout today...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> LMAO..too funny
> 
> Sapphire, excuse my ignorance (new here), are you Tony's coach?


Hi VelvetEyes,

When I told you that people here are very helpful and selfless is because they are. Ever since I came into this group, everyone has offered help when needed, support when down and motivation to keep on when things are good.
Sapphire has been instrumental in helping me change my life and the way I viewed weight training by getting me involved with P/RR/S. With her help and Jodi's, and all the rest that I have not mentioned, I have been working to get better.
I would say at this moment that I have a coach (Sapphire), a nutritionist (Jodi) and a support system (IM) that I could not have dreamed I would have and to whom I'll be in debt forever.....So I try to help others the same way too, by offering moral support and nutritional help(I have learned a whole lot) to those who may need it...
So, ito answer your question, in a way, Sapphire is now my coach....


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi VelvetEyes,
> 
> When I told you that people here are very helpful and selfless is because they are. Ever since I came into this group, everyone has offered help when needed, support when down and motivation to keep on when things are good.
> Sapphire has been instrumental in helping me change my life and the way I viewed weight training by getting me involved with P/RR/S. With her help and Jodi's, and all the rest that I have not mentioned, I have been working to get better.
> ...



That's awesome Tony!  You sound like a very positive and compassionate person.  We need more folks like you in the world!  And I'm sure that Jodi, Sapphire and others find it very rewarding to assist you in your fitness journey


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That's awesome Tony! You sound like a very positive and compassionate person. We need more folks like you in the world! And I'm sure that Jodi, Sapphire and others find it very rewarding to assist you in your fitness journey


Thanks a bunch....I try my best to help....I hope they do find it rewarding, or at least they will when the final transformation from Ugly Duckling (let's not forget fat) to a thinner ugly duckling will probably be as rewarding to them as it will be to me....
Like I said, if you need me holler, or just PM me, post on your journal....you know,  whatever works for you.... 
Right now, all I can offer you is encouragement, you are very knowledgeable already on how you can look good...


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch....I try my best to help....
> Like I said, if you need me holler, or just PM me, post on your journal....you know, the whatever works for you....Right now, all I can offer you is encouragement, you are very knowledgeable already on how you can look good...



Thanks buddy!  I have the best coach in the world, she's taught me 90% of what I know about getting ready for competition!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Leg Workout SHOCK

-SUPERSET: LEG PRESS/SQUATS...2 X 10-12 EACH
-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/STEP UPS...2 X 10-12/12-15
-DROPSET: LEG EXTENSIONS...2 X 15-20, DROP, 10-12 MORE
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: SEATED LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SEATED LEG CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8 MORE
-SUPERSET: STANDING CALF RAISES/SEATED CALF RAISES 2X 8-10

Are these exercises do-able for you???


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That's awesome Tony!  You sound like a very positive and compassionate person.  We need more folks like you in the world!  And I'm sure that Jodi, Sapphire and others find it very rewarding to assist you in your fitness journey



Tony is a very very positive person and I LOVE assisting him in any way I can!!  I CANNOT wait to see his pics in 6 months!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Leg Workout SHOCK
> 
> -SUPERSET: LEG PRESS/SQUATS...2 X 10-12 EACH
> -SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/STEP UPS...2 X 10-12/12-15
> ...


I'll give it my best coach!!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'll give it my best coach!!!



Go Tony Go    Let me know how the legs are feeling the next day lol


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Go Tony Go  Let me know how the legs are feeling the next day lol


 
 Believe me, you'll probably hear the screams in Ontario all the way from Miami...
Seriously, the legs are one part of my body that I have to work on only to take fat off.
I played soccer for years and have always been able to carry large amounts of weight on them (For a while I carried a whole 307 pounds of Tony   )
I'll tell you all about it....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'll give it my best coach!!!


I know you will!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 24, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Go Tony Go    Let me know how the legs are feeling the next day lol


Or even the day after that!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 24, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Believe me, you'll probably hear the screams in Ontario all the way from Miami...
> Seriously, the legs are one part of my body that I have to work on only to take fat off.
> I played soccer for years and have always been able to carry large amounts of weight on them (For a while I carried a whole 307 pounds of Tony   )
> I'll tell you all about it....



Seriously?  How much do you weight now Tony??  I LOVE training legs!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Seriously? How much do you weight now Tony?? I LOVE training legs!!


Well, I am down to 254 (as of my weigh in yesterday morning)....
I weighed 307 right after my daughter was born just about 3 years ago (she was born on 9/1/01)...I posted this once to help a fellow fatty make a decision about his life and had not posted it in my journal, but here it goes...
I then had a funky dream one night about me dying and my daughter asking where I was at...gives me goosebumps...and then later during that same dream, when she was older asking Miriam (My wife) who was the guy in the photo....again, goosebumps.... Yup, it still makes me feel a little blah, when I talk about this....After crying the rest of the night like a little girl (ladies please don't get offended, that's not my intent), I stopped drinking sodas and started eating a little better. This by the way happened before my boy was born...I haven't touched a soda since January 2002...
I got down to 259 and was hovering between 257 and 263 for the past year and 1/2. I started reading about working out and weights and maybe trying to get back to what I used to be before I got married (200 pounds, 12% body fat, size 31 pants). Then suddenly I saw the photo of my daughter and I walking off the beach (it's in my gallery) and scared me to death...I then found this site and god willing, I will reach my goal of 10 pounds by the end of the month.... 
It's funny, I haven't lost a whole lot of weight but my clothes are fitting better and people have noticed, so maybe this is working the way I planned it...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

I just had my third meal of the day and I just basically pushed it in my mouth. I could barely drink my whey shake, I slowly ate my light string cheese stick and now I am trying to eat the strawberries....Gosh, it's really tough. I hope my freaking metabolism speeds up soon, or else I am going to have a problem...


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 24, 2004)

TONY! you seem like such a great guy! I love the pictures of your family. and i love that you are so determined to succeed, i know you will!

just keep on eating, eventually youll be starving for more! I promise.. itll just take time.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, I had a good workout.  It wasn't the kind of workout that I was expecting, I had somewhat of a good workout.

I wasn't able to do everything that I wanted to do because I couldn't make it to the gym on time.  I had to do as much as I could here.

Here is my routine: Legs /  Shock

-SUPERSET: SQUATS / LEG EXTENSION
2 sets of 12 x 135 pounds / 1 set of 12 x 60 and 12 set of 12 x 70
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/STEP UPS
2 sets of 10 x 60 pounds /  Wasn't able to do step ups. 
-DROPSET: LEG EXTENSIONS...
1 set of 20 x 70, DROP, 12 x60
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT
2 sets of 10 x 60 / 2 sets of 10 x 135 (My grip again failed me here.  I could have done more weight)
I couldn't finish the rest of the workout, because of the bad news I am about to give below....
Back in the 80's my ankle and knee got rolled while playing football.  I was a defensive nose tackle and an offensive lineman landed on the side of my leg as he got pushed into me.  I got luck though, all I have is a torn cartilage in my knee and my ankle pops and is in pain for a while, once in a while, depending of what I'm doing.  How is this good, you may ask?  Did anyone ever see Joe Theisman's leg snap in half during a football game?  Ya'll may have been too young, but basically his lower leg got broken in half (compound break, as the bone came thru the skin) Same type of thing...
Thankfully, my knee has been holding up well with the workouts (maybe thanks to the glucosamine), but my ankle....well, it popped.  I can't explain what I mean with the pop.  It simply makes a popping noise and then it swells for a couple of days to then go back to normal later.  I have been living with this for the past 17 years, so it's not new.
I will from now on train my legs without stressing my ankles too much.  Like I said, I don't need a lot of leg training, all I need there is fat loss.  Popping the ankle every time I do shock is not going to help me....I have decided that I will not do shock on my legs again.  I'll find a routine that won't stress my ankles and I'll continue on...Maybe I am just rambling on here and may do no such thing, but I am pretty down about this...
You may think that I need a doctor.  All they have told me is that I weakened certain parts of the ankle when I got rolled and once in a while it will swell and be in pain.  I am willing to live with this if I can continue working out and losing weight.  I DON'T want to be stuck in a bed after a surgery so that I can miss workouts and maintain my fat.  I don't need that.  Maybe after I have reached my goals then I can do what's needed.  I'll just do a "maintenance" diet.  Loads of possibilites when that time comes, but now...
Either way, I am pretty down on the dumps because I was having an awesome workout and now this happens.... 
The good news is that my quads and hams are ver sore, but still, this is pretty sucky....
I don't feel like posting anything else.  I am going to sleep on this and wake up with a better outlook and hopefully less pain in my ankle...
G'night...


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 25, 2004)

Tony,

I hear ya, But still a good wo!  I can't seem to get the hang of step ups and my lunges aren't that great either. Oh well.

I'm sure Cyndi can find you something to sub for them for next time. I don't remember what i tried instead. I have a bad memory. Good thing I write stuff down   I wouldn't see any reason to not do shock on legs , just don't do whatever exercise popped your ankle. Which exercise was it by the way ?

I know you are down a little but I know you'll shake it off and be right back on track  
Keep fighting the good fight !


----------



## atherjen (Aug 25, 2004)

KEEP POSTING!  STAY POSITIVE!!!  your always so supportive of everyone here! Keep that attitude for yourself!  

Hope you get better soon


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, I am down to 254 (as of my weigh in yesterday morning)....
> I weighed 307 right after my daughter was born just about 3 years ago (she was born on 9/1/01)...*Ya, that damn pregnancy weight eh?  hee hee hee *I posted this once to help a fellow fatty make a decision about his life and had not posted it in my journal, but here it goes...
> I then had a funky dream one night about me dying and my daughter asking where I was at...gives me goosebumps...and then later during that same dream, when she was older asking Miriam (My wife) who was the guy in the photo....again, goosebumps.... *Ya, no kidding, that's scary, but it was a message to you and I'm so proud of you for listening to it!  * Yup, it still makes me feel a little blah, when I talk about this....After crying the rest of the night like a little girl (ladies please don't get offended, that's not my intent), I stopped drinking sodas and started eating a little better. This by the way happened before my boy was born...I haven't touched a soda since January 2002...  *WAHOOOOO, way to go!*I got down to 259 and was hovering between 257 and 263 for the past year and 1/2. *That' is awesome, keep it up and you'll reach your goals sooner than you think! *  I started reading about working out and weights and maybe trying to get back to what I used to be before I got married (200 pounds, 12% body fat, size 31 pants). Then suddenly I saw the photo of my daughter and I walking off the beach (it's in my gallery) and scared me to death...I then found this site and god willing, I will reach my goal of 10 pounds by the end of the month....
> It's funny, I haven't lost a whole lot of weight but my clothes are fitting better and people have noticed, so maybe this is working the way I planned it...*Yep, you just have to believe in yourself..and I think you are doing that really well! *


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> KEEP POSTING!  STAY POSITIVE!!!  your always so supportive of everyone here! Keep that attitude for yourself!
> 
> Hope you get better soon



Exactly!  Rest up and stay positive...and count on us for support!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Buddy!!

What's all this negative talk??      NO WORRIES!!  If it was the step ups were the problem... then we wont do them!!!!!   

I can't do skull crushers cause my elbow hurts when I do and I dont do lunges (although I should) I am a SPAZ with those...   

Listen .... lets just go easy on those legs for now, until you lose a bit of weight. You do have to work every body part even if they are already strong, you want a complete physique!  But let's treat your ankle carefully.. OK??  

Exactly what were you doing when you popped your ankle?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks all.....


Things normally look like crap at the moment that they happen but may or may not turn for the better later.  I slept on it and, well, things did turn for the better after all.
Yesterday I was really upset because the last time that my ankle popped, the ankle hurt for over a week.  Having an ankle pop affects everything I do.  Playing with the kids, working out, helping out around the house.  Also, I was afraid that I had hurt it for real and that this setback would kill all of the work that I have put in this month and scared me....
The good news is that this morning my quads, my hams and my chest (slow reaction) are more sore than my ankle.  In fact the pain is unbearable (only soreness), but good because I know the workout did the job.  I guess I dodged a bullet there with the ankle.  I have one of those ankle socks on it to keep it steady and that worked wonders.  I am thinking maybe I am simply going to tape it up and work out with because I really think that the workout was good yesterday.  Talk about waking up with ideas....
Another workout killer for me that I didn't mention was that for a big part of it I had a companion, my Aly.  She decided that she wanted daddy grunting and making dislikable noises.  That took my mind a little off the workout toward the end also because I was worried that she would be hurt by an weight or something, but she was a good girl and sat in her chair.  Of course that's just funny, not bad, but that was another interruption....
I was planning on working out my legs at the gym yesterday, however, I had to cook my meals for the rest of the week in the bbq grill and I finished closer to 9:00 pm.  Then I had to do the quick workout because the kids are both sick and they both require attention.  It all must have overwhelmed me at the time I wrote last night, but it happens, I was down for a bit.  
Then it all turned around when I saw a race, the 1500 meters where this Moroccan led the race all the way and when the guy from Ghana tried to come on in the last straighaway, he did not let him pass.  They sprinted the last 100 meters and the Moroccan showed that he had ...well..., you know....and did not let the Ghanan pass, who was flying in the outside at the end.  So what does he do after nearly springting for 200 meters while running for the other 1300 meters?  He runs a victory lap, I almost had a heart attack looking at this guy.  I was tired for him  .  How is that for being positive?  Believe it or not that fixed my night a bit....How courageous!!!
How fickle am I that a race that I am not even involved with, changes me from worried to happy....I've got to see a shrink.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Tony,
> 
> I hear ya, But still a good wo! I can't seem to get the hang of step ups and my lunges aren't that great either. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Hey Gary, thanks for your comments.  I was scared yesterday.  This is the kind of setback that all fatties use to make excuses as to why they can't workout, and I didn't want to have that happen to me....I am good today....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> KEEP POSTING!  STAY POSITIVE!!!  your always so supportive of everyone here! Keep that attitude for yourself!
> 
> Hope you get better soon


Hi Jen, thanks for the words, I think I was more worried about stopping and going backwards, but I am good today


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Exactly! Rest up and stay positive...and count on us for support!


Thanks Velveteyes, I feel much better today....


----------



## Velvet (Aug 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks Velveteyes, I feel much better today....



Very glad to hear it!  You SOUND a lot better too


----------



## Jenny (Aug 25, 2004)

Tony, your journal always gives me goosebumps!  Seriously! I'm sorry about your ankle, just take it easy with it and don't do any exercises where it hurt. Maybe you should skip working legs this week to give it some rest.
You are doing so great Tony, it's wonderful to read. One thing that bothers me is that you're so hard on yourself  You really need to give yourself more credit! You are turning your life around here! It's a process ya know 
I was going to tell you to keep it up, but I know I don't have to cause you will anyways 
You really are an inspiration to me, you really prove that it's possible to turn your life around and get on a healthier path.

Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Buddy!!
> 
> What's all this negative talk??  NO WORRIES!! If it was the step ups were the problem... then we wont do them!!!!!
> 
> ...


After waking up today and thinking it over a bit, my ankle popped while I was making a change from an exercise to the other.  Last night I thought it might have been the SL Deadlifts, but after I thought about it, maybe it was just as I was walking.  I was more worried about Aly hurting herself than the workout, so maybe as I was switching from leg curls to deadlifts, I may have hurt myself.  I finished the last curls after the pop...
I loved the workout and I don't want to stop doing it.  I have already proposed to myself that my next shock leg workout will be the same, and this time I plan to finish it  .  I am not changing anything.  I'll wrap up the ankle and get it in gear....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2004)

Sapph - I think he could probably still do some leg presses, leg curls and *maybe * a hack squat machine.  Also, some VERY VERY light rotary calf would help with the ankle.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Tony, your journal always gives me goosebumps!  Seriously! I'm sorry about your ankle, just take it easy with it and don't do any exercises where it hurt. Maybe you should skip working legs this week to give it some rest.
> You are doing so great Tony, it's wonderful to read. One thing that bothers me is that you're so hard on yourself  You really need to give yourself more credit! You are turning your life around here! It's a process ya know
> I was going to tell you to keep it up, but I know I don't have to cause you will anyways
> You really are an inspiration to me, you really prove that it's possible to turn your life around and get on a healthier path.
> ...


Hi Jenny, thanks a bunch for your kind words. I feel great today...what sleeping a little can do for you...
By the way, welcome to the US.... I read your journal but hadn't have not written much more in it.  I just love to read it though.
I hope you have a good time here....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sapph - I think he could probably still do some leg presses, leg curls and *maybe *a hack squat machine. Also, some VERY VERY light rotary calf would help with the ankle.


Hi Jodi, thanks for the recommendations....
It's funny, the workout that Sapphy did for me had leg presses and leg curls.  I would have done all that, but due to timing issues (crazy kids  , cooking my food, late from work), I couldn't make it to the gym and had to stay at home.  I changed the workouts to be able to stay home just in case my wife needed me....This was all my bad.... 
She had proposed leg presses, leg curls, step ups, but I changed them to work around my home gym instead...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Buddy!!
> 
> What's all this negative talk??  NO WORRIES!! If it was the step ups were the problem... then we wont do them!!!!!
> 
> ...


One thing about lunges, I am also a Spaz.. In fact the only time that my knee hurts me is when I do lunges....Maybe I am doing them wrong or maybe that puts way too much stress on my knees....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2004)

So let's skip the lunges!  I hate them anyway, I always feel like I am gonna tip over.     

I understand about having to change your workout to be done at home, I do that too sometimes.  You do what ya can Hun, just as long as you do something!!        

Glad to hear you are set for your next shocking leg workout!     

What do you need today?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Sapphy,

Today I rest.  I am going to the stadium to watch the Marlins game tonight and going to sleep early right after.  I haven't mentioned it, but I have been sleeping 5-5 1/2 hours per night since my daughter started school.  She is so cute.  She loves school.....I digress....I normally am not a good sleeper.  I can sleep 6 hours and that sometimes is too much...go figure...
Anyway, I am going to the game with Miriam, my dad, my brother and his girlfriend.  This may end up being the last time we go to a game in a while, as much of a baseball fan as I may be.  It's tough for me not to play with my kids every night, and tonight we are going to be home late.
Either way, tomorrow is shoulders and back and friday is Bis and Tris....
By the way, I have to tell you that today my legs are truly jello.  My chest hurts and my lower back is a little sore.  That must have been when I was doing the deadlifts.  I was concentrating so much on my grip and Aly that I may have done them wrong.  Still, that was one of the most amazing workouts, albeit incomplete, but still good enough to have me on unsteady legs

One little note that I have, and this is from  I really want to thank you and tell you how much I appreciate what you are doing for me.  Sometimes being older does not mean much and in my case, at 35, I am learning from you, a young "whippersnapper".  Still I really want to thank you for what you are doing.  You didn't have to but you did.  This, I'll never forget, fail or succeed.  No I know, no fail, but it needs to be said  

Adios


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Tony I bet Sapphire is GLAD to help you, she is so sweet and you are so appreciative! 

BTW, being sore sucks but I can already feel an improvement in my butt from squats! Now that I finally recovered from them!


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 25, 2004)

I agree with Tony! Sahp you are an inspiration andits great to see someone get Tony pumped to work out

Tony! great job, and I love that you recognize how important your kids are, and how crucial it is to spend time with them as the time will fly. My own father was killed in a boating accident when I was three. so I know what its like to be on the other side of the picture. Your kids will forever be shaped by you, and they will never ever forget the memories you are creating every night. you are a wonderful person, both you and Sappy shall be blessed.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Sapphy,
> 
> One little note that I have, and this is from  I really want to thank you and tell you how much I appreciate what you are doing for me.  Sometimes being older does not mean much and in my case, at 35, I am learning from you, a young "whippersnapper".  Still I really want to thank you for what you are doing.  You didn't have to but you did.  This, I'll never forget, fail or succeed.  No I know, no fail, but it needs to be said
> 
> Adios



         
You are SOOOOOO sweet!  You literally made me smile and tear up at the same time!  I LOVE to help you!  You are such a good man, husband and father, I want to support you in ANY way I can.

Ok now back to business..... are you adamant about working shoulders and back the same day?  I would do back and bis and shoulders and tris...  BUT it is up to you!!  
I will get you a good shock WO for whatever you decide....  

Have a great time tonight and rest up for a KICK ASS workout tommorow!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You are SOOOOOO sweet! You literally made me smile and tear up at the same time! I LOVE to help you! You are such a good man, husband and father, I want to support you in ANY way I can.
> 
> Ok now back to business..... are you adamant about working shoulders and back the same day? I would do back and bis and shoulders and tris... BUT it is up to you!!
> I will get you a good shock WO for whatever you decide....
> ...


 
 

Actually, no, I am not adamant about working those together.  It's just that nobody ever told me to do otherwise, so I have never stopped....
Can you tell me pros?  For my knowledge.  In fact, if you think it's better to train back and bis, and shoulders and tris, I am fine with that....Variety is the essence of life.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You are SOOOOOO sweet! You literally made me smile and tear up at the same time! I LOVE to help you! You are such a good man, husband and father, I want to support you in ANY way I can.
> 
> Ok now back to business..... are you adamant about working shoulders and back the same day? I would do back and bis and shoulders and tris... BUT it is up to you!!
> I will get you a good shock WO for whatever you decide....
> ...


In fact, if you think my workouts should be a little different, I am open to suggestions, always have been....If you feel that the way you do P/RR/S is better than the way I "try" to do it, let me know, I don't mind changing, I mean, you have been doing this for a while and then again, look at you...


----------



## jfrance (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Tony - 
    I've been reading your journal for a while now, and figured I should say hi.  I have thought that you've been a little too hard on yourself, too.   After all, you are turning your whole life around.    I really emphasize with you.   I'm 34, and for Christmas last year, my wife wanted a list of things that I would be happy with as a present.    One of the things I had put on there was sessions with a trainer.    She ended up getting me the trainer sessions, because that would have the best positive impact in my life.    I was very resistant to the idea of changing my diet, but as soon as I started with her, she had me writing down everything I ate and the calories & protein, and we set a goal for those.    I started going to the gym 5 days a week for 1/2 hour weights and 1/2 hour cardio.      I've gone from 270 to 230, and dropped my bf from about 50% to 30%, so I've lost about 50 lbs fat and gained 10-15 lbs muscle.       It wasn't fun for a lot of that, but I got used to it pretty quickly.  
    Now, I've plateaued, mostly because I've relaxed the eating a little bit.   I am trying to motivate myself to eat almost perfectly again, and then loose those last 30-35 lbs.   
     Just push through the pain and suffering you have now.   It's worth it...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey Jamie, thanks for stopping by.  I am hard on myself now I think to motivate me.  Yesterday though, I was down because I am doing so well and an injury that I thought would linger, was going to slow down my progress...Today I am in much better spirits.  My ankle is a little swollen and the pain subsided over night a lot.  Now it's just bothering me.  I am not worried, either way I am not doing legs until next week..... 
Once again, thanks and hey, don't give up on your side.  A plateau will be there and then you make changes to eliminate the plateau.  You have come a long way.  Congrats....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

My ankle is messed up too! I don't know when I hurt it, but I woke up and I was like ouch.  Wearin my ugly ace bandage but still gonna lift since chest and tri's won't aggravate it.  

Can I adopt you as my uncle?  

BTW, I actually go back to look at your pics, because your kids are soooo cute and the one of your baby boy ALWAYS makes me smile.  So I kinda use it when I feel a lil upset to make me smile.  Gosh I sound like a net-stalker 

I struggle w/ being too hard on myself, I think yeah it's good to care but being negative towards one's self makes it harder to reach one's goals bc it drains mental and physical energies by feeling bad

I am SUCH a hypocrite!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2004)

GBC!!    

SQUATS =


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> In fact, if you think my workouts should be a little different, I am open to suggestions, always have been....If you feel that the way you do P/RR/S is better than the way I "try" to do it, let me know, I don't mind changing, I mean, you have been doing this for a while and then again, look at you...



Let's try doing shoulders and tris and back and bis... and see how you like it!  It's good to mix things up and try new things...  

I will post your wo tommorow!  Enjoy the game!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 25, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> My ankle is messed up too! I don't know when I hurt it, but I woke up and I was like ouch. Wearin my ugly ace bandage but still gonna lift since chest and tri's won't aggravate it.
> 
> Can I adopt you as my uncle?
> 
> ...


    

Hi Greeky, sorry for my laughter.  I just got a bid dose of reality today and I have been laughing all day because it just hit me that I am 35.
I had never had a beautiful woman tell me if I wanted to be their uncle.  No, don't worry, I am happily married and my comment has nothing to do with anything other than this being very funny.
I think I was the hypocrite by the way.  I have been all over you about feeling good and being good to yourself and here I was yesterday sulking and bumming about what happened to me.  Instead of getting on with it, I sulked....
Again Greeky, please don't take my comment above the wrong way.  It's just that it's funny how my mind works.  Here I am at 35 thinking that I am a 20+ year old stud....
Thank you so much.  You literally, singlehandedly fixed my day today....You made me laugh, not smile....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 25, 2004)

Sowwy Uncle Tony


----------



## Velvet (Aug 26, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Hi Tony -
> I've been reading your journal for a while now, and figured I should say hi.  I have thought that you've been a little too hard on yourself, too.   After all, you are turning your whole life around.    I really emphasize with you.   I'm 34, and for Christmas last year, my wife wanted a list of things that I would be happy with as a present.    One of the things I had put on there was sessions with a trainer.    She ended up getting me the trainer sessions, because that would have the best positive impact in my life.    I was very resistant to the idea of changing my diet, but as soon as I started with her, she had me writing down everything I ate and the calories & protein, and we set a goal for those.    I started going to the gym 5 days a week for 1/2 hour weights and 1/2 hour cardio.      I've gone from 270 to 230, and dropped my bf from about 50% to 30%, so I've lost about 50 lbs fat and gained 10-15 lbs muscle.       It wasn't fun for a lot of that, but I got used to it pretty quickly.
> Now, I've plateaued, mostly because I've relaxed the eating a little bit.   I am trying to motivate myself to eat almost perfectly again, and then loose those last 30-35 lbs.
> Just push through the pain and suffering you have now.   It's worth it...



Way to go jFrance  :bounce:


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Let's try doing shoulders and tris and back and bis... and see how you like it! It's good to mix things up and try new things...
> 
> I will post your wo tommorow! Enjoy the game!!!!!!!!


Great, I'll do it.....
By the way, I would have enjoyed the game more had they won


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Sowwy Uncle Tony


Greeky, last night I came home and saw your post again.  I even showed it to my wife.  All she did was laugh at me.
Quick story.  About 4 years ago, I went to a concert with a couple of my friends.  This wasn't an old foggies concert.  In fact, this was Rob Zombie and Korn when they came down to Miami.  I showed up there and looked extremely odd in that crowd of kids.  What can I tell you, I liked Korn and Rob Zombie.  So there I am, among children and I am listening to this concert (by the way, I felt a strange urge to go to church and get exorcised after watching Zombie) and suddenly a kid who could have been no older than 16 stood next to me and said:  "*SIR*, could you please boost me?".  Sir?  Whos the F is she talking to?  She was talking to me.  I was probably the oldest person in that concert.  Then I said to myself Holy crap, I am getting old....That was the first time I realized that I was getting old....
When you feel uncomfortable because a bunch of kids (young ladies 17 and below) were flashing their boobs at the stage, you know you are getting old....Also, the mosh pits around me didn't help much....
Anyway, my next concert was Celine Dion in Las Vegas with the wife.....


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 26, 2004)

Tony,
great story !  But wait til you're pushing 50   I'm actually looking forward to it though, strange  

Oh and I'd kill to be 35 again for a little while anyway, I remember  turning 36 . I thought wow now i can date girls half my age and not go to jail !  i didn't though, she was 20  

Have a great day


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm looking forward to getting older b/c women don't even peak unitl 30's  
You are as old as you feel. Look at Vin Diesel for example. I am 22 and he'll be pushin 40 soon. LOL


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

I am cool with it... It's just funny....I loved it....I like being 35, because I am old enough to care of kids and a family....


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll look at Vin Diesel for an example anytime 

Tony, you're not old, but your age is becoming a larger number


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I'll look at Vin Diesel for an example anytime
> 
> Tony, you're not old, but your age is becoming a larger number


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

hehehe! 

No I really mean it, 35 is young.  Sure you are not 15, but if I were to meet a good looking, well-established 35 yr old man, I wouldn't think he was too old for me.


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok Tony.... here is your workout for today...  whadda ya think?  Any questions??    

Shoulders/Tris

-Superset: Seated DB press/barbelll front raise 2X 8-10  each
-Superset: Standing side lateral/WG Cable upright row...2 x 8-10 each
-Dropset: Bent over lateral...1 X 10-12, drop 8-10
-Superset: Overhead 2 arm DB ext/Rope pushdowns...2 X 8-10 EACH
-Superset:  CG bench press/Assisted dips ...2 X 8-10 EACH
-Dropset- DB kickbacks 1x10-12, drop 8-10


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

Plenty of men I know are *35+ *and super hot... Have no fear. The discipline to modify your body according to your own goals and then accomplish them will do wonders for how you appear to anyone. It's an attractive quality. You are a great rolemodel for your family... i think you said you had kids. That's awesome! I admire you.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ok Tony.... here is your workout for today... whadda ya think? Any questions??
> 
> Shoulders/Tris
> 
> ...


Hi Cyndi,

Workout looks great.  The only thing I see is that normally I workout everything but my legs at home, since it's easier for my wife with the kids.  Anything happens, I am there.  So, I need to make a small change in my workout.  I can't do the assisted dips, so I need to replace that with something else.  How does Bent over cable extensions sound?
By the way, can we please do away with your avis in which your hands block the view????


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am cool with it... It's just funny....I loved it....I like being 35, because I am old enough to care of kids and a family....



  Great attitude.  Although I don't want to hear anymore about being old at 35.     I'm 37, 38 come October, and I feel very much young at heart ... as most can tell by my avi  

I'm sure you've heard this a million times, but enjoy your children.  I know I have enjoyed our daughter's presense for 11 years now ... and it's sad and exciting to see her take the next step ... becoming a teenager.  This year sort of went by with her going to various camps and week trips with the grandparents.  When she finally came back after all that, she seemed to have grown up.  It was odd.  

Keep up the hard work and focus on your weights and diet.  Like I said at the beginning, consistency is the key - and you seem to have a firm grasp on that.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Plenty of men I know are *35+ *and super hot... Have no fear. The discipline to modify your body according to your own goals and then accomplish them will do wonders for how you appear to anyone. It's an attractive quality. You are a great rolemodel for your family... i think you said you had kids. That's awesome! I admire you.


Hi....shutup?....

Sorry, it's hard for me to tell someone to shutup  

Hey, thanks for your kind words.  I am motivated to push on.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Plenty of men I know are *35+ *and super hot... Have no fear. The discipline to modify your body according to your own goals and then accomplish them will do wonders for how you appear to anyone. It's an attractive quality. You are a great rolemodel for your family... i think you said you had kids. That's awesome! I admire you.



 ... some of us 35+ guys still got it going on.  And in my little world, I rock.    When we go out to bars/clubs, my wife gets a kick out of how often I'm asked to dance by girls/women alike.  One night, my wife and I met a group of ladies.  As we talked, the "how old was I" question came up.  One of the ladies patted my stomach and was amazed   She said I had to be all of 25 with a rock hard stomach like that.  When I told her that I was 37, I thought we might have to call 911.  It was a rare occurence, but it was a great booster to my ego.    Every once in a while it's nice to get a compliment from someone other than your wife.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... some of us 35+ guys still got it going on. And in my little world, I rock.  When we go out to bars/clubs, my wife gets a kick out of how often I'm asked to dance by girls/women alike. One night, my wife and I met a group of ladies. As we talked, the "how old was I" question came up. One of the ladies patted my stomach and was amazed  She said I had to be all of 25 with a rock hard stomach like that. When I told her that I was 37, I thought we might have to call 911. It was a rare occurence, but it was a great booster to my ego.  Every once in a while it's nice to get a compliment from someone other than your wife.


Hey NT.....

Ah, therein is the dilemma, I don't have a rock hard stomach, I have a soft spongy stomach


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey NT.....
> 
> Ah, therein is the dilemma, I don't have a rock hard stomach, I have a soft spongy stomach



with your apparent zeal to get back into shape, your sponge will be chisled in no time!


----------



## sftwrngnr (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey....
Be nice to us 35+'rs with soft spongy tummies. LOL.  I'm working on getting mine to the "rock hard, six pack tummy" as well.
-Dan


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Cyndi,
> 
> Workout looks great.  The only thing I see is that normally I workout everything but my legs at home, since it's easier for my wife with the kids.  Anything happens, I am there.  So, I need to make a small change in my workout.  I can't do the assisted dips, so I need to replace that with something else.  How does Bent over cable extensions sound?
> By the way, can we please do away with your avis in which your hands block the view????


Sure Hun... sounds good.   

 I have to workout tonight at home too!!

 about the AVI!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> with your apparent zeal to get back into shape, your sponge will be chisled in no time!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2004)

Tony ... I must say I truly admire your zest to loose the unwanted lbs.  Everyday at the gym, I talk to people like yourself and tell them how much I admire them.  I do not know with any certainy that if I had to loose 30+ pounds, that I could do it.  

You my friend, and every other person in here who had decided to take the bull by the horns and tackle their specific body goals deserves to be commended!  Keep up the hard work!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> hehehe!
> 
> No I really mean it, 35 is young. Sure you are not 15, but if I were to meet a good looking, well-established 35 yr old man, I wouldn't think he was too old for me.


 
Now you are going to make Uncle Tony blush?


----------



## greekblondechic (Aug 26, 2004)

Lis, go to tony's gallery and check out his kids, I am in love with them, especially the baby boy!!!! 

I have such cute cousins


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 26, 2004)

Will do


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ok Tony.... here is your workout for today... whadda ya think? Any questions??
> 
> Shoulders/Tris
> 
> ...


On my way to doing it now....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Plenty of men I know are *35+ *and super hot... Have no fear. The discipline to modify your body according to your own goals and then accomplish them will do wonders for how you appear to anyone. It's an attractive quality. You are a great rolemodel for your family... i think you said you had kids. That's awesome! I admire you.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

sftwrngnr said:
			
		

> Hey....
> Be nice to us 35+'rs with soft spongy tummies. LOL. I'm working on getting mine to the "rock hard, six pack tummy" as well.
> -Dan


Hey Dan, I'll be pulling for you...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Tony ... I must say I truly admire your zest to loose the unwanted lbs. Everyday at the gym, I talk to people like yourself and tell them how much I admire them. I do not know with any certainy that if I had to loose 30+ pounds, that I could do it.
> 
> You my friend, and every other person in here who had decided to take the bull by the horns and tackle their specific body goals deserves to be commended! Keep up the hard work!


 
Hey NT, thanks a bunch for the words.  THey do mean a lot to me because I sometimes struggle to eat the right foods, actually I am struggling mightily to eat all my meals....I feel good though, thanks...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

In contrast to the way I was feeling a couple of nights, tonights workout has been the best so far. I lifted well, worked on my form and had all around success   
Also, I had yet to finish a shock workout this week because I was so literally drained. However, tonight, my shoulders and tris didn't give up on me. I finished the whole workout and I am truly destroyed. I am even thinking of praying so that I can do tomorrow's workout.
I am so excited I can't even begin to explain it. Everyone said how tough it was to do this part of the P/RR/S, but you know what? I did it...I gave it a go and I feel better today than I have all week. Maybe this is the ICE talking, but I am truly my happiest yet. 
There you go coach, I did it, what else can you throw at me????  

The routine:

Shoulders/Tris

-Superset: 
Seated DB press
10 x 35
8 x 35
barbelll front raise (Used olympic barbell only )
10 x 45
10 x 45
-Superset: 
Standing side lateral
10 x 20
10 x 20
Upright row
10 x 65
10 x 65
-Dropset: 
Bent over lateral
12 x 25
8 x 20 (Drop)
-Superset: 
Overhead 2 arm DB ext
10 x 35
10 x 30
Rope pushdowns
10 x 60
10 x 50
-Superset: 
CG bench press
10 x 65
10 x 65
Bent Over Cable Extension
10 x 15
10 x 15
-Dropset:
DB kickbacks
10 x 25
8 x 20

So that's it I am euphoric. Hell I screamed loudly when I finished the last Kickback...I didn't lift large amounts of weight. In fact, I was faltering at the last two routines, but...well, you know the story...
Oh by the way, I decided just for fun to weigh myself to see how things were and I have dropped another 4 pounds...
DO I NEED ANY MORE MOTIVATION BABY???? 
I sure do.... , don't give up on me yet, 'cause I am sure as hell not...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Cyn, my legs are still kicking my ass....The part right above the knee in the inner thigh, god knows what that is, is soooo sore....Talk about parts of your body that I had never known I had


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2004)

4 pounds   How much is that all together now?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 27, 2004)

hey Tony ,

Way to go ! 4 more lbs and a great looking wo


----------



## atherjen (Aug 27, 2004)

:bounce:  WAY TO GO TONY!!!! 4 more lbs! your doing AWESOME!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

I AM SOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!  What a great job!!!!!  You   !!!!!

Another 4 pounds!!!  That is fanatastic!!!!!!!!!!!!    

OK so today is back and bis... let me work on that workout and I will post it in a bit!!!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> In contrast to the way I was feeling a couple of nights, tonights workout has been the best so far. I lifted well, worked on my form and had all around success
> Also, I had yet to finish a shock workout this week because I was so literally drained. However, tonight, my shoulders and tris didn't give up on me. I finished the whole workout and I am truly destroyed. I am even thinking of praying so that I can do tomorrow's workout.
> I am so excited I can't even begin to explain it. Everyone said how tough it was to do this part of the P/RR/S, but you know what? I did it...I gave it a go and I feel better today than I have all week. Maybe this is the ICE talking, but I am truly my happiest yet.
> There you go coach, I did it, what else can you throw at me????
> ...



NICE workout Tony, keep it up!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

BACK
-SUPERSET: WG PULLDOWNS/STIFF ARM PULLDOWN...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: CLOSE UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWNS/WG CABLE BENT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: MEDIUM GRIP SEATED ROW...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
BIS
-SUPERSET: SEATED HAMMER CURL/BARBELL CURL...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: PREACHER CURL/STANDING DB CURL...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: CABLE CURLS...1 X 10-12, DROP, 6-8

How's THIS???


----------



## Velvet (Aug 27, 2004)

Good Morning Tony!  What's on the agenda today?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 4 pounds  How much is that all together now?


That would be 9 pounds.  I am 1 pound away from my goal.  I have to admit, that I cheated.  I normally dont weigh myself on a thursday.  I usually do it once a week.  So monday is when I am supposed to weigh in.  We'll see what happens on monday....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good Morning Tony! What's on the agenda today?


Gary, Jen, Jodi, Sapph, Velvetty, thanks a bunch. 

I was very happy last night after the workout.  I had weighed in in the morning, but I didnt really want to post it because, well, I cheated.  I was supposed to wait until monday morning to weigh myself, but I was so euphoric that I just blurted it out .
After I have come down, I am in so much pain right now, it's not even funny.  No don't worry, not bad pain, just sore.  I'll be Ok later.  Jodi, the ICE really does make a huge difference.  By the time I am ready to workout again I am in light pain and it goes away with the workout.
It's funny, yesterday I was so spent that I could barely type anything after the workout.  My arms were like jello and so were my shoulders....
Today, believe it or not, they are still not very steady, but I guess that Ok.  It is my choice to make (to workout or not to workout, guess which I choose) and if I have to spend a day looking like a complete Jerry Lewis around the office, then be it.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> BACK
> -SUPERSET: WG PULLDOWNS/STIFF ARM PULLDOWN...2 X 8-10 EACH
> -SUPERSET: CLOSE UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWNS/WG CABLE BENT ROW...2 X 8-10 EACH
> -DROPSET: MEDIUM GRIP SEATED ROW...2 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8
> ...


Dis is beri goot 

That's just the way my grandmother would say it.....

How does this sound?

I will replace the cable bent row, for barbell bent row.  Not sure how to replace the medium grip seated row since I don't have that type of cable in my home gym.  I can replace the bent row, but the other one....I will look in more closely and let you know to see what you think.
How about instead of cable curls, I do concentration curls?  Is that too hard an exercise for a dropset?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Dis is beri goot
> 
> That's just the way my grandmother would say it.....
> 
> ...


How does dumbbell lying row sound to you Cyndi?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good Morning Tony! What's on the agenda today?


Hello there, not sure yet, but I imagine it'll be fun.  Cyndi already posted a good workout for me and other than that, it should all go well today.....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> How does dumbbell lying row sound to you Cyndi?


Both are good replacements!!  So you dont have low cables, correct?  AND SURE concentration curls are fine!!!  OUCHIE on dropsets!!    but that's good.     

It's sooo awesome that you are so sore!  You LOVE it!  I know you do!  You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> That would be 9 pounds.  I am 1 pound away from my goal.  I have to admit, that I cheated.  I normally dont weigh myself on a thursday.  I usually do it once a week.  So monday is when I am supposed to weigh in.  We'll see what happens on monday....



is 10lbs - check 

What's the next goal?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> It's sooo awesome that you are so sore! You LOVE it! I know you do! You should be very proud of yourself!


Cyndi?  Are you becoming a sadist? 
Just joking....

I was hoping that I could do concentration curls.  I really do want my arms to go back to how they were back in the day.  Too many diets took away too much muscle tone and left me starting over....Ok, Ok, fine, I do love it?  You dragged it out of me, now stop torturing me    (the AVI did it  )


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> is 10lbs - check
> 
> What's the next goal?


Hey NT, what's doing....

My September goal is also 10 pounds.  I am being very careful to not set myself up to fail by going overboard on my goals.  I think I am going to try my best to do a 10 pounds per month thing.  If I see that my body is reaching a plateau, I'll lower my goal to half that.  I know these seem like easy goals to get to, in fact, I usually lose 8 to 9 pounds in one week the first couple of weeks (the usual, water weight), but in this case I am working out hard, so I know that my weight loss may not be as pronounced since (I am hoping) I am gaining some muscle mass too....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

Things are great!  Going out for the last camping weekend.  This morning is could see my breath.  That means that winter will soon be here.    So we will enjoy this last weekend sitting out by the fire yacking it up.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

Setting obtainable goals is key to success!  10lbs a month is perfect ... let's get on with goal number 2!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Setting obtainable goals is key to success! 10lbs a month is perfect ... let's get on with goal number 2!


   No, no, no...month's not over yet...   I want to see what happens.....


----------



## jfrance (Aug 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> No, no, no...month's not over yet...   I want to see what happens.....



You can do it!     
You 'da man!     

Good plan for dropping from the 10lbs/ month as you progress...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> You can do it!
> You 'da man!
> 
> Good plan for dropping from the 10lbs/ month as you progress...


Thanks, I'll try my best to keep it up...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

*children ...*

When our daughter was the age of your kids, I had a hard time with the Grandma's taking her for an afternoon.  Now, I've adjusted.  This year was a bit difficult, as she was gone to camp and with the grandparents for a good part of the summer.  She is 11 come September 1st.  It will get easier for both of us.  She is really coming into herself.  We have conversations now that I thought would be waiting for a few more years.   By the time she hits college age, I think we'll be ready to let her move on.  Next year will be a big deal for the missus.  At age 12, they don't take children into daycare, so we've told our daughter that if she can prove to us that she can handle herself in a mature way, she won't have to go to daycare in the summer.  Gulp ... I'm even a little nervous about that.  But she is really showing us that even now, she's probably ready to call it quits on the daycare deal.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> When our daughter was the age of your kids, I had a hard time with the Grandma's taking her for an afternoon. Now, I've adjusted. This year was a bit difficult, as she was gone to camp and with the grandparents for a good part of the summer. She is 11 come September 1st. It will get easier for both of us. She is really coming into herself. We have conversations now that I thought would be waiting for a few more years.  By the time she hits college age, I think we'll be ready to let her move on. Next year will be a big deal for the missus. At age 12, they don't take children into daycare, so we've told our daughter that if she can prove to us that she can handle herself in a mature way, she won't have to go to daycare in the summer. Gulp ... I'm even a little nervous about that. But she is really showing us that even now, she's probably ready to call it quits on the daycare deal.


Boy NT, there is a lot that I have to get used to.....It was hard enough to go to NYC without our kids.  Every night we thought about them and got homesick.  We had fun, don't misunderstand.  But we know that we have more fun when we go to Disney World with them, because they are there....I guess I am a sentimental fool.  I got teary eyed (keep that to yourself   O) on my daughter's first week of school because she's just growing up in a hurry and it's hard not to be with her and my son all day long.  That's why I sit down and play with them every day for an hour.  But yes I got sentimental because she is so happy in school and that makes me very happy and it makes me feel.....fulfilled....Do you think I'm being too much of a sentimental fool?  I don't get teary eyed for anything, but this past week....  , quite the freaking sentimental jackass..... 
That's embarrasing you know?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

Her first day at school got me choked up a bit.  I remember we took her together.  It was a big moment, like you said.  

* note to Tony * enjoy all the vacations you can together.  I know that once I reached my teens, going on vacation with your _parents_ wasn't nearly as much fun as it had been while you were growing up.  So far, we've been lucky.  She still likes to go with us.  I'm not sure at what age that might stop, but we're taking full advantage of it while we can.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Her first day at school got me choked up a bit. I remember we took her together. It was a big moment, like you said.
> 
> * note to Tony * enjoy all the vacations you can together. I know that once I reached my teens, going on vacation with your _parents_ wasn't nearly as much fun as it had been while you were growing up. So far, we've been lucky. She still likes to go with us. I'm not sure at what age that might stop, but we're taking full advantage of it while we can.


Funny that you say that about vacations, I stopped going on vacations with my parents once my hormones really got going (around 17).  I wanted to hang out with the buddies and the girls (yes, all, back then I used to hang out with beautiful girls, now I married one  ).  My sister on the other hand, never missed an opportunity to go on vacation with my parents....
I guess I was a whore.....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

You and I both


----------



## BritChick (Aug 27, 2004)

Thought I'd pop by and say hello, workouts are looking awesome! 
Congrats on the 4lb loss, keep up the good work.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thought I'd pop by and say hello, workouts are looking awesome!
> Congrats on the 4lb loss, keep up the good work.


Welcome to my dungeon.....Feel free to pop in any time you wish....
Thanks for the kind words


----------



## jfrance (Aug 27, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Thought I'd pop by and say hello, workouts are looking awesome!
> Congrats on the 4lb loss, keep up the good work.




Tony is doing great!    

Britchick -  Is that Avi a picture of you or someone else.    If it's you, then


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Tony is doing great!
> 
> Britchick - Is that Avi a picture of you or someone else. If it's you, then


 
Yup J, that's her....She is really beautiful (don't take that the wrong way Britchick, I am happily married   )


----------



## jfrance (Aug 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yup J, that's her....She is really beautiful (don't take that the wrong way Britchick, I am happily married   )



  What's with all these smokin' Canadian girls?   I'm happily married, too, but my wife isn't going to let me stay on here if she sees some of these pictures....  Tony, how do you calm your wife from getting mad with all these hot pics?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2004)

yeah Tony ... how do you do it?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> yeah Tony ... how do you do it?


She doesn't see them


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 27, 2004)

Well, here I am finished with my shock week and was also able to finish my workout, even though my body was faltering toward the end.  I just saw that I could finish and used anything that I had left to finish.  I am too tired and beat up to be euphoric.

Here is my workout.  The weights were not very high in a few exercises but I am happy with this because I was able to work on my form and got a whicked burn.  Anyways, here we go:

BACK
-SUPERSET: 
WG PULLDOWNS
10 x 70
10 x 90
STIFF ARM PULLDOWN
10 x 50
10 x 50

-SUPERSET: 
CLOSE UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWNS
10 x 50
10 x 70
BENT OVER ROW
10 x 65
10 x 65

-DROPSET: 
DUMBBELL LAYING ROW
10 X 20
8 X 15
BIS
-SUPERSET:
SEATED HAMMER CURL
10 X 15
10 X 15
BARBELL CURL
10 X 45 (BARBELL)
10 X 45 (BARBELL)

-SUPERSET: 
PREACHER CURL
10 X 30
10 X 30
STANDING DB CURL
10 X 15
10 X 15

-DROPSET: 
CABLE CURLS
10 X 20
8 X 15

I was in deep trouble at the very end.  Sweated too much I guess and was really tired, but I finished it.
Now, 3 hours later, I am in pain all over.  My shoulders and triceps are very sore again and my legs still hurt  .  My biceps are jello right now.  I was playing with my son in his room and I tried getting up from the floor by pushing off and my arms were like those of a boxer who just got knocked out.  No answer from them.  It would have been hillarious to see me do a push up.... 

I will begin posting my foods again next week.  I have done some things and have worked out a better meal plan.  I think it's working, otherwise, I would not be strong enough to do my workouts.  I am going to take a vacation of Whey over the weekend.  I am literally sick of drinking it.  I have been drinking it two weeks straight and I am as sick of it as I can be... 
It's not that it tastes bad, but I know me and when I have eaten something too many times straight, I begin rejecting it and after a little while, it makes me phisically sick....We'll see how that comes about...


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, today is one of the really hard days of the week.  This is the day where cheating comes oh so easily....

We are heading to my parents' apt. in Miami Beach (right on the water....nice...) and spend today at the beach with my kids and my parents, sister, brother....well, you know, "the fam"
I am going to take a nice long walk today on the beach with Miriam (my cardio of the day) and have a couple of drinks at the bar tonight....Probably will drink water....nah....wine....
Just found out that we have a hurricane kinda' heading our way for next weekend.  It doesn't look too promising, so we'll see....
Anyway, I'll be on later tonight...I'll say hello....

Have a great day all and please pray for me so that I won't cheat too much today....


----------



## atherjen (Aug 28, 2004)

Enjoy the cheat whatever you do indulge in, make it count if you do!  

Have a super fun time at the Beach!! Im jealous!


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 28, 2004)

Tony! have a great day with your wife, and with the rest of your family as well!   

Enjoy the sun for me!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 28, 2004)

Great job TONY!!  Remember shock week isnt about going the heaviest you can... that is saved for power week!!  You did awesome!!!

Enjoy your weekend...  enjoy any cheats, cause tommorow you are back to normal eating..   

I am going hiking in Maine this week, so read my journal for the workouts you need..  REMEMBER I will be checking what you did when I get home!!  

Coach Saph


----------



## shutupntra1n (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi Tony. Thanx for all your nice words of encouragement!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 28, 2004)

Funny thing happened when we got to the beach....It's raining......
It's cool though, we get to chill out and rest....I am sore, so very sore (tx Cyndi   ) I could use the rest today....
I'll talk to ya'll later...


----------



## jfrance (Aug 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Funny thing happened when we got to the beach....It's raining......
> It's cool though, we get to chill out and rest....I am sore, so very sore (tx Cyndi   ) I could use the rest today....
> I'll talk to ya'll later...





Tony -  
     Remember, sore is good.    you are paying the price for all those pizzas and cheeseburgers....   you are absolving your food sins in the house of work outs!     


BTW -  how do I get my link to my online journal to show up as a clickable link in my signature instead of just text?


----------



## Jill (Aug 29, 2004)

Morning Tony!  

Whats on the agenda today??


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 29, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Morning Tony!
> 
> Whats on the agenda today??


 
Good day to you Jilly,

How are things today?
My agenda today is just to try to chill out.  I am going to try to cook all my meals for the week.  I am bbqing a couple of tenderloins and 4 chicken breasts.  By the way, Lowry's has this bbq sauce that is sugar free, fat free, low carbs and it tastes great.  I however, don't use it much, just in case.
This weekend I cheated.  This is how I cheated.  Yesterday I didn't eat 5-6 meals, I didn't drink Whey and I ate 5 hersheys kisses.  Today, I cheated by not eating a meal until I got home at around 1:00 pm and when I ate, it was a piece of Cuban bread with my grilled chicken and about an oz of 2% cheese...
I am having a good day so far...
I am not sure how the rest of the week will play out.  We have a humongous hurricane heading our way... I just hope it vears off to the north and hits open waters and stays there...
Anyway, I wore some clothes today for church that hadn't fit me comfortably when I last wore them and was happy to see that they were nice and loose.
The only part of me that's sore now is my tris.  They still hurt a little, but nothing to worry about....

Have a good day Jill


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 29, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Tony -
> Remember, sore is good. you are paying the price for all those pizzas and cheeseburgers.... you are absolving your food sins in the house of work outs!
> 
> 
> BTW - how do I get my link to my online journal to show up as a clickable link in my signature instead of just text?


What's doing Jamie.....

Oh I know...I am really paying for it now.  I am looking forward to tomorrow when I start my power week again.  I want to see if my strength has improved.  Back in the day, after about a week I would feel more powerful and would show it in my workouts.  We'll see how that goes...
Jamie I have no idea how to have the online journal show up as a link....


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> She doesn't see them



   
You guys are funny!


----------



## Velvet (Aug 30, 2004)

Good morning Tony!    How ya doing?


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 30, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning Tony!  How ya doing?


Good Morning Velvet...

Not much happening today, getting ready for the grind and maybe for a hurricane.....
I'll post a bit more later once I am caught up at work....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 30, 2004)

*P/rr/s*

Hi All....


Another pretty good workout. Today started my second week of Power (P/RR/S) and I found it to be a pretty good workout. I won't scare anyone with high numbers, but I had an increase in the bench press and I know that I could have gone even higher, which excites me because I am slowly but surely getting on track. Anyway, here it goes:

(in parethesis you'll see last P chest workout weight)

WG Bench Press 
6 x 105 (95)
5 x 115 (100)
4 x 135 (115)

Inclined DB Press (here I had trouble with the equipment so I couldn't go higher)
6 x 35 (35)
5 x 40 (40)
4 x 40 (52.5)

Dumbbell Flyes 

Here I lowered the weight because my last workout was not very good as I was all over the place and my form was horrendous because I was trying to lift more than my body could take. I had correct form and exerted a lot of energy in the process of doing this.

6 x 20 (30)
5 x 25 (33)
4 x 30 (37.5)

All in all, my biggest surprise was that I could lift the 135 pounds on the bench press. I am also very satisfied because I noticed that I could have put more weight in. However, I am not too sure how good my form may have been.  I guess better safe than sorry.... 
Either way, I am very satisfied and tired.....
I'll get back to ya'll later......


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 30, 2004)

Good wo Tony ! Congrats on the bench   20 lb increase is nothing to sneeze at !


----------



## jfrance (Aug 30, 2004)

Good job, Tony!   You're getting there!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

wow, great increases on the bench press.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks all, I've been in and out of the office in the last couple of days and have not been able to post much.  Also this hurricane Francis is driving everyone down here crazy and people are scared....it's nuts....
We'll see....


----------



## Velvet (Aug 31, 2004)

Good Morning Tony!  Great workout!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

Excellent work Tony.  You are making such great progress.

Well, today is the last day of the month.  I bet you reached your goal


----------



## jfrance (Aug 31, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks all, I've been in and out of the office in the last couple of days and have not been able to post much.  Also this hurricane Francis is driving everyone down here crazy and people are scared....it's nuts....
> We'll see....



Bah, hurricane, shmurricane.    Don't worry about it.   It's just a lot of wind and rain, and you don't melt do you?      

I'm just hoping that she either heads out to see (best case) or spends all her energy on you before she comes up to NC to visit us.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey all, thanks for your comments.  Yeah I was very excited about the weight gain in the BP and really am even more excited because I know I could have added a couple more pounds.  I excerted myself while benching but didn't overexcert myself.  I could have done more and that's a good thing.....

As I mentioned earlier, I have had a couple of good days at work.  Lots to do and then have gone shopping for hurricane supplies just to be on the safe side (I am now a father of two, so now I am being overly cautious).  No, I have not let that get in the way of my workout, which makes me happy...
We'll see what happens next.....So far, so good.....
Jodi, it's funny, I am not sure if I reached the goal or not, because I forgot to weigh myself this morning.  But tomorrow is fine too.  Tomorrow is the first day of my second 10 pound goal, so I'll let ya'll know.
I have maintained the same type of diet and barely cheated during the weekend.  Also, my wife, for the first time since I started told me I am looking thinner.  I wore a pair of cargo shorts and a tshirt this weekend at the beach and she said that this was working.  That for me is a boost because she had yet to say anything.  I understand her though, imagine living with a fat person to whom every once in a while you have to remind that they are thinner, just to see it come back up again.  It's tough for her too. 
Regardless, I am wearing clothes nowadays that didn't look so good on me then.
We'll see what happens....
Gary, Velvet, Funk, Jodi and jamie, thanks for the support.  It was good to see ya'll today here....


----------



## TheWolf (Aug 31, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi All....
> 
> 
> (in parethesis you'll see last P chest workout weight)
> ...



Progress is a wonderful motivator.  Great job Tony.  Keep it going.


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Progress is a wonderful motivator. Great job Tony. Keep it going.


Thanks Wolfman....and welcome to my Dungeon.....er...diary...


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> and welcome to my Dungeon



 sounds a little kinky... I'll be back!


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> sounds a little kinky... I'll be back!


   

At least I got your attention.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 31, 2004)

This has absolutely nothing to do with working out or dieting, but I think it is relevant because it is my journal, and well, if it's my journal, then it's my family's journal.
Tomorrow is Aly's birthday. She turns 3. I can't believe that she is 3. I am so happy and so tremendously sad. Now I know how my dad felt as we grew up.
NT you were right buddy, time flies. 
She is going to school for the first time, as I have said before and tomorrow they are celebrating her birthday in her class. We were invited and I know I'll be the designated photographer/videographer. 
I am so proud of her. She is so good. She appeared in her school newsletter already. Her first month of school. She was, of all things, reading a book (well, actually looking at it, she can't read yet  ). Takes after her daddy (I love reading)...
Well, enough of this. She's turning three and growing up....How happy and sad I am (what a contradiction...) ....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 31, 2004)

What a great dad you are


----------



## BritChick (Aug 31, 2004)

You sound like a very loving Dad.  
Kids certainly seem to grow up fast, mine are now 9 and 7 and I am wondering where the years have gone.  My son is starting to be able to kick my ass at chess (no, not really all that hard but still quite impressive! lol) and my little girl is seeming less like a little girl everyday and more like a young lady, into clothes and make-up and music... oh yes, and talking on the telephone... already!


----------



## lakergirl (Aug 31, 2004)

tony, you make me smile. thanks for being a wonderful father to your children. they will have full rich lives and will grow into amazing people just like their daddy I am sure.


please continue to share stuff like this in here. I really love reading about it.  

have a good night. 

Happy Birthday Aly!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

Man, that is really great.  Have a fun day at your daughters school.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2004)

Tony, you are alright .  I have two stepkids (hate saying that, almost as much as being called a stepdad). I've been with them since they were 5, and they are now almost 12. I love them very much.  I know what you mean about growing up.  In some ways you want them to 'grow up and become more mature', but then on the otherhand you miss the cuteness and innocence of them being little kids.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

Tony ... that is too funny.  I took a day off yesterday to take my daughter shopping for school supplies and clothes.  It was a great day.  We talked and laughed all day long.  I don't have many of these types of days where we can spend the entire day doing whatever we like.  Coming home, she says "tomorrow I'm 11"  I said "Yes you are"  She then turns to me and says "I think I'm a big girl now.  When you're 100, I think you're a little girl, but when you turn 11, you become a big girl"  I just smiled and nodded thinking (as you said Tony), I am happy and sad at the same time.  

Enjoy the first day at school.  They are the best moments.  If you're able to, do as much volunteering as you can.  I promise you you won't be disappointed - it's a lot of fun!  I think we've come to the end of our volunteering services.    Big girls don't need their parents to help out any more.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You sound like a very loving Dad.
> Kids certainly seem to grow up fast, mine are now 9 and 7 and I am wondering where the years have gone.  My son is starting to be able to kick my ass at chess (no, not really all that hard but still quite impressive! lol) and my little girl is seeming less like a little girl everyday and more like a young lady, into clothes and make-up and music... oh yes, and talking on the telephone... already!



beautiful and plays chess


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey all, I hope all is well for ya'll.  Didn't get to work out yesterday.  Ankle was a little sore and in truth, we are kinda stressing over here with this monster of a hurricane coming way.

Thanks Jodi, LG, Britty, Velvet, Funk, JD.  I wrote that in the journal simply as a reminder for me later in life how it felt when Aly celebrated her first birthday at school (actually her 3rd b-day), but the first time at school.  
It was so much fun today.  I will do the rest of my workout today and tomorrow because this thing is expected to hit Florida Friday night...Two days to go and nobody has a F'ing clue where this thing is going to hit, but it's getting narrowed down to us in SoFla or north to West Palm Beach.
Believe me all, this is nothing to laugh at.  We went thru Hurricane Andrew and even if I didn't get hit as hard as farther south, we still got nailed pretty good...
I'll be on a little later with my workout, but I am worried.  Guys, my kids are too small to be going thru this.  I am probably in the majority of the people.  I am afraid for my family and my children.  My house has hurricane shutters and we are pretty covered, but who knows who it'll affect the roof of my house.....
This sucks....

I'll talk to ya'll later


----------



## BritChick (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Tony, it sounds very scary... keep us posted, you are in my thoughts and I'm wishing for the safety of you and your family.


----------



## TheWolf (Sep 1, 2004)

I've been watching reports on this monster.  Not sure where you live but they are very concerned about this storm, Category 4, 140 mph winds.

http://apnews.excite.com/article/20040901/D84R0L6O0.html
"I can't emphasize enough how powerful this is. If there's something out there that's going to weaken it, we haven't seen it," National Hurricane Center director Max Mayfield said.

You can't be too careful.


----------



## jfrance (Sep 1, 2004)

Tony - 
   I wouldn't stress over the hurricane.    Yes, do everything you need to, to be prepared, but don't stress out.    That's the problem with hurricane's, we see the comming for weeks and get all worried, and upset.   That's really not going to help.   Either you evacuate or you don't.   If you don't evacuate, you make sure you have a safe place in the house to go to, and if it hits, it hits.   Then you fix things afterwords...   

    If you don't have a place to evacuate to, we'll take you in for a couple of days in NC, and I'm sure there are about 20 women on here who will be glad to take you  ,and your little missus, and your beautiful children, in for a couple days.   (I say women, because they keep commenting you how beautiful your kids are, with due cause, of course....    )


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 1, 2004)

Tony,
I will certainly pray for you and your family's safety!
-Dan


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 1, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Tony -
> I wouldn't stress over the hurricane. Yes, do everything you need to, to be prepared, but don't stress out. That's the problem with hurricane's, we see the comming for weeks and get all worried, and upset. That's really not going to help. Either you evacuate or you don't. If you don't evacuate, you make sure you have a safe place in the house to go to, and if it hits, it hits. Then you fix things afterwords...
> 
> If you don't have a place to evacuate to, we'll take you in for a couple of days in NC, and I'm sure there are about 20 women on here who will be glad to take you ,and your little missus, and your beautiful children, in for a couple days. (I say women, because they keep commenting you how beautiful your kids are, with due cause, of course....  )


Hey all, thanks for your thoughts.  Trust me, I'll be praying tonight.

Jamie, thanks so much for your thoughts and offer.  I appreciate it.  I am planning on kicking this hurricane's ass like I did Andrew...
Truth is I am not stressed out as much as I am worried about my kids.
My house, thank goodness withstood Andrew (didn't live here then but heard about it) and got a new roof right after that, so I know we'll be Ok.  I guess I am stressing because my kids are so little and this, let me tell you, stays with you forever.
I remember pulling a couch in front of my parents' home's front door because the double door opened toward the inside, and I'll never forget sitting on the couch with my then 12 year old brother, who by the way is scared shitless today  , and feeling the breeze going thru the crease in the door and hitting me in the back of the neck.  You never forget that.  You never forget the sound that it makes when it hits your walls like a freight train.  Anthony won't even know. Aly is old enough to remember everything...That is my stress, my kids.....
I guess it's just wait and see what'll happen.....


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 1, 2004)

oh tony.. My thoughts will be with you. just stay strong for your kids, they will need you to be! and have faith that it will all be ok. just stay safe!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 1, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> * just stay strong for your kids, they will need you to be! and have faith that it will all be ok.*



Speaking from experience, your kids will look to you for guidance/protection.  If their faces, you can show fear but allow them to know that you will do all you can to keep them safe!  

Keep up updated Tony

- Stephen


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Tony. Just checking up on all the new journals I've been missing  Wow, this is a great journal. I only read the first page and a few latest pages to get an update on you! Sounds like your doing great. And Saph is training you? Lucky man  Great job on the 135 bench press, that's awesome!!

About 3 years ago I weighed 275 and was at 35% BF. The best thing I've done for myself is lose the weight, it's a great process. Hard, but it really does help you find yourself more if you know what I mean! Your on a great program also. Keep trucking my man, your doing great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh, and I'll keep you and your family in my prayers! Keep us posted!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 1, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Progress is a wonderful motivator. Great job Tony. Keep it going.


 
A very wise wolf said the above....
I'll post my workout later, going to Home Depot....
I'll keep ya'll in suspense


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 1, 2004)

As I said, the Wolf was right.  After my workout, I was very happy and was able to erase from my mind, for about 1 hour, the problem with Hurricane Frances.

I really didn't feel like training today to tell you the truth, but I remembered what Wolf said and I said, I wonder how heavy I can lift today.  Then Voila, I started my workout.
Today I did Shoulders and Triceps.  This is my Power workout for P/RR/S.  The weight that I lifted in my previous workout is in parenthesis.

Seated Military Press
6 x 95 (65)
4 x 105 (75)
2 x 105 (85)
I tried to lift as much as I could and really wasn't able to do the 6,5,4 reps.  However, I was able to increase the weight I lifted in my first 6 reps by 30 pounds!!!

Upright Row
6 x 65 (55)
5 x 75 (60)
4 x 95 (65)
I was very happy with this one....

Close Grip Bench Press
6 x 75 (65)
5 x 95 (75)
4 x 120!!!! (85)
Incredible.....wonderful increase don't you think?

Tricep Pushdowns
6 x 60 (50)
5 x 80 (70)

All in all, a very good workout for someone who didn't really feel like working out....

Later all.....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 1, 2004)

Way to go Tony !! You are really coming along! and fast !


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 1, 2004)

Surprised the "dickens" out of me.  I guess my body is readapting to what it used to lift....right..... 

I am very happy...Part of my workout tomorrow will be putting up hurricane shutters.
After, I WILL work on my biceps and back.....
Hey folks, pray for us down here.  Not for me, but for those who may not be as protected as I am.  I know I will....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Excellent workout Tony  

I'm willing to bet you are going to notice that appetite increase soon


----------



## dalila (Sep 2, 2004)

hey Tony I am just popping my head in to say hi! And greeky is right, your kids are adorablestestest!! ( malaysian way of saying most adorable LOL) Way to go with the workouts!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

Fantastic progress Tony!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> This has absolutely nothing to do with working out or dieting, but I think it is relevant because it is my journal, and well, if it's my journal, then it's my family's journal.
> Tomorrow is Aly's birthday. She turns 3. I can't believe that she is 3. I am so happy and so tremendously sad. Now I know how my dad felt as we grew up.
> NT you were right buddy, time flies.
> She is going to school for the first time, as I have said before and tomorrow they are celebrating her birthday in her class. We were invited and I know I'll be the designated photographer/videographer.
> ...




Ah you are such a good proud dad Tony!  That's so nice to see (or rather in this case, read lol)  I hope ALy's birthday is a smashing success tomorrow!  Give her a big big huge and birthday wishes from all of us here at IM!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

Having read about the hurricanes makes one realize how good we have it here weather-wise.  We always put in some dollars into relief funds for those let unfortunate.  We are not rolling in money, but we contribute what we can when we can.  

God Bless you, your family and those around you Tony.  Be safe!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice workout Tony! Strength is looking *very* impressive!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 2, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice workout Tony! Strength is looking *very* impressive!


I had the most amazing workout today. I think it is the best so far....

5 Sliding Doors
15 Windows
3 French Doors

What? LOL This was me putting up Hurricane Shutters and my grandparents', parents' and my own house.... 

This hurricane is coming too close and I need to keep my sanity, so a little humor never hurts....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

I can't believe I wrote that big post to you and you never even said hi!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I wrote that big post to you and you never even said hi!!


Man I am sorry, it's been crazy down here. If they would at least have an idea of where this thing is going, it would be great. The hurricane is supposed to hit "somewhere" in Florida tomorrow night....TOMORROW NIGHT...
Couldn't they give you at least an idea??

Listen, you guys in IM have been more than kind to me and have helped me more than anyone ever has. I have read all the posts now and believe me, they are all very important and special to me....
Rock, the fact that you took all of that weight off is amazing. I have read your journal before and seen your pictures....Going from 275 down to your current weight and then looking muscular...man, it is not easy and should be congratulated....
By the way, like the new AVI....
Oh, and Rock....HI


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 2, 2004)

thinking of u and your family Tony.

you are all in my prayers!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2004)

Tony, have you been told to evacuate?  I just saw where they are saying this storm has the potential to be worse then Hurricane Andrew.  My Mom & Dad are in the Bradenton/Sarasota area, so I'm worried for their safety also.  Thankfully Charley just missed them.

You and your family are in my prayers Tony.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey all,


I have been up since 5:45 am. not because I have to work, but because I exhausted my sleeping hours. Anything past 6 hrs. is too much for me and I was so exhausted yesterday that I didn't make it to 10:30 pm, which for me is totally abnormal.
Thanks for your thoughts Jodi, Velvet, JD (no evacuation plas for us, I live inland), Monstar (thanks for shooting by, you know you're always welcome here), Dalila (the same, thanks for visiting, feel free to drop in any time), NT, and Rock. 
Guys, I've been out of the loop throughouth the week and have not visited anyone or offered much help. 
As soon as this blows over (literally), I'll get back to work.....
My meals have been sporadic the later this week has gotten. I have not eaten 5 times a day, in fact, I've eaten 3 times a day since yesterday because of the work that I have been doing with the hurricane shutters. Today, it looks like much of the same because I offered to help 3 of my neighbors. One of them, my front door neighbor is in his 70's and he put up shutters in the front of his house. I told him I'd put them in back today (I feel bad for him). The others, I'll help as much as possible. Two or more people definitely finish faster than one...trust me, I know...
I will work my bis and back today early so that I can get that in as yesterday I was too exhausted. I was putting up shutters from 11 am to about 8:00 pm and trust me, those things are HEAVY.....
Anyway, I'll get back here a bit later, since I am sure that after working out I'll be posting my, well, workout.
Stay positive all and behave, I don't want to have to punish ya'll


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I had the most amazing workout today. I think it is the best so far....
> 
> 5 Sliding Doors
> 15 Windows
> ...



Stay safe Tony, how was your daughters' b-day party?  Any pics?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 3, 2004)

Don't fret the w/o or meals right now buddy! Things like this happen and you just have to go with the flow! Hope everything it is going fine.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 3, 2004)

Rock, definitely not fretting now.

I finished the second best workout ever:

4 slinding glass doors
7 windows
Brining in everything from the backyard and my terrace....

Done for the day.  Had me a good breakfast:

2 eggs
2 egg whites
3 slices of sugarfree multigrain bread
1 1/2 oz 2% cheese
1 slice of turkey bologna

The rest of the day down the drain...Just had me a beer... 
No biceps workout today...
I'll go into rep range next week and work on the biceps then.....dang....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 3, 2004)

Sounds like you deserved the beer .


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 3, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Sounds like you deserved the beer .


Bud Light =  

But after two days of this, it tasted like a nectar of gods....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Tony   

Whatcha up to today?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hey all,


The hurricane is already affecting us. Electricity has gone out already once.
This will be my last post in my journal until after the storm...
Ya'll take care and for those in central fla., be safe
Wow lights just went out...bye (8 min. battery backup)


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 3, 2004)

mythoughts are with you tony!! stay safe and have faith!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 3, 2004)

Stay safe


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Good morning all....

Believe it or not the Hurricane is just hanging out in the Bahamas still.  THose poor people, I really feel for them...
Yesterday, we got what are called feeder bands from the hurricane.  These are kinda' like a "ok, I am here, let me send you some rain and win so that you know I'm coming"....
Lights went out yesterday a couple of times but all was well yesterday.  I didn't turn the computer on again because I didn't want to damage the new parts that I had acquired.
A couple of branches fell next to cars.  These were fairly big branches, so the guys got lucky that their cars weren't smashed...
I am sore as hell.  My back hurts.  I had two very hard "workouts" dealing with shutters and I am still tired....
I'll be on and off.  
According to the National Hurricane Center, today after noon, we'll begin to feel strong winds, and tonight after midnight, the hurrincane will begin to touch land.  I have to tell ya', we got lucky.  The hurricane has dropped to 105 miles an hour (against 145 miles and hour).  Don't get me wrong, this is a bad hurricane (cat. 2), but what it could have done back at 145 could have been worse.
Anyway I'll be back a little later and will sign out when the funky stuff begins today....


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 4, 2004)

good to hear from you tony. Ive been following up as well. I hope everything will just die down. Stay safe, and while you are locked up in your house, try to enjoy your time with your family. keep us posted.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks LG.....

Guys,

I had a moment to just write a little note in your journals.
I have written in all of your journals that I am going to catch up after.  That's not just me saying it.  I really do mean it.  I've just been out of sorts lately.
I am tired, beaten and in pain all over.  My hands are destroyed.  I have cuts and calluses in my hands.  I have been rubbing one of my wife's creams to see if they get softer.  It's kinda working but the cuts are bothering me.
Would I do this again if we were threatened?  Hell yes.  My family, friends and neighbors come first.  My hands and body will heal.  My mind though is at ease because everyone I know would have been covered and safe.
The Hurricane is going to be passing north of us tomorrow night.  TOMORROW NIGHT!!!.  Are you kidding me?  This thing is not as intense as it used to be but it's moving very slowly.  I pray for those in the Bahamas.....
I'll catch up with ya'll later, I am going back to my recliner to, well, vegetate....
I'll be thinking of all of you


----------



## BritChick (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Tony,
Thanks for stopping by my journal and for all your encouragement.   
Sounds like you are in kind of rough shape right now but most importantly and thankfully keeping safe. 
Hope this ordeal is soon over for you.
Take care, try to get some rest and we'll see you soon.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 4, 2004)

Well all, that's it for me, I have to shut down.  The winds have picked up here and the electricity just left us.  The battery back up is beeping.....

Ya'll be good


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 4, 2004)

Tony ,

Keep your head down and your spirits high .  I'm nowhere near all that weather but I still don't like it cos I know people who are .


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hang in there Tony!!!  I keep watching the news to see where that stupid thing is.  We worry about our friends over that way and Craig's parents.  They are over toward Olrando about 45 mins North of it.

If you need to escape...Texas is sunny and dry at the moment!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, this nuissance is over with, almost....well, not quite.

This slow piece of crap isn't even 1/2 way thru the state of Fl., so we have been getting strong wind gusts still and driving rain.  It's funny, I was outside a bit ago checking on my house and normally during the rain it starts softly and then it goes gradually; not today.  It was as if someone suddenly decided to dump a bucket of water on me.  It's amazing what a hurricane can do.
The good news is that everyone here was safe.  Power really went away full once yesterday for about 15-20 minutes I believe.  I decided to turn my computer off until things had cleared up a bit.
We had a great afternoon and night.  Nothing to do but watch movies and TV (which by the way got monotonous after a while since all they had was "Hurricane Frances coverage").  Later, the kids went to sleep (finally) and we were able to watch the rest of the movies and....well the rest is really none of your business   ...
The bad is that I had at least about 12-14 shingles from my roof.  This I had noticed before the bad stuff really came over us.  Then there were only 2 or 3 shingles that were loose.  Now, they are outright missing...Also, there are tree branches on the ground, some others are hanging from trees, but everyone seems to be well in my neighborhood....
I haven't been able to go to the patio of the house because my patio doors are shuttered and I know that if I try to go thru the back gates I'll get soaked.  See, I could use an umbrella, but it's raining sideways so it's of no use to me.
Well, things are still not exactly great here now.  It's poring outside now and it's back to windy again.  We are no longer in hurricane warning, but we are on tropical storm warning because this bastard is still here:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/USNationalWide.asp?loc=usa&seg=StormCenter&prodgrp=FloaterImagery&product=Float1Loop&prodnav=none&pid=none

As you can see, we are in for a long day today but I know Orlando is taking a beating now....I hope Mickey is Ok 

I'll be around .....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 5, 2004)

Good to hear you are doing okay Tony.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2004)

Yeah, and good luck with the cleanup! Looks like you have some more good w/o's coming!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2004)

That's good news Tony!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 5, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> That's good news Tony!


Tony ,
Good to hear from ya !


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey guys, glad to be here....

Rock, I am not taking down my shutters just yet, we have another hurricane heading this way called Ivan.  Check this out guys:


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/graphics/AT09/refresh/AL0904W5+GIF/051508W5.gif

How sucky is this?
I guess we have to keep our sanity....


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 5, 2004)

jeez louise!

hope you are all safe and snuggled in your house watching more movies!! talk to you soon!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 6, 2004)

Well good morning (almost afternoon) everyone,


I am on my way to my garage to take some things out and put them back in place.  I also need to remove a few of my patio shutters because my dog needs to go out and I hate to be there when she has to do....you know, what she has to do.
I am not going to remove the rest because Hurricane Ivan is now FREAKING aimed at South Florida.  When is this shit going to end?
After this hurricane, which didn't do much to us, I am not sure if the roof of my house is going to make it.  Quite freaking scary.  I have to call a roofer today so that he can come over and do the shingle work before Ivan decides to show its nasty face.  Hopefully he'll give me good news and tell me that my roof is good to go and well protected.
Today's diet is still going to be a hurricane type diet.  I ate a couple of instant pancakes this morning that I cooked with Pam.  I added a 1/2 oz of 2% cheese to the middle of them and added 2 tablespoons of Sugar free syrup... 
I WILL workout my chest today since I have to work on RR this week.  I will keep ya'll posted.
Man, this sucks...My garage is a mess and I have to do this and it's hot as hell.   
Anyway, I'll catch ya'll later...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Tony.. good luck with that hurricane.. what a bummer!   

So you are doing RR this week?  What are you doing tommorow?  I will get a workout ready for you...    

If you havent done chest yet...

flat bench 3x7-9
incline db presses 3x10-12
flat flyes 3x13-15
cable crossovers 2x18-20


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 6, 2004)

Well Cyndi, again thanks...sure, I wouldn't mind a workout for tomorrow too 

I am mighty happy to work out again after a weekend of sitting in the same damned recliner watching the samer hurricane Frances coverage.....
Anyway, had a good workout.

Bench Press:  
7 x 125
8 x 115
9 x 100

Inclined Bench Press (made a mistake and started it as 115 x 7.  Which I corrected after)
10 x 95
11 x 80
12 x 75

Flyes:
13 x 25
14 x 20
15 x 15

Pull Over
18 x 20
20 x 15

All in all a very good workout and I feel great...
Still having my hurricane diet, except for lunch when I was able to get me some sushi (tuna roll).....
I am in a great mood today after working out, but we'll see for how long.  Hurricane Ivan is now aiming at us too...This is getting old....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 7, 2004)

Good morning hon!!!   

How are things in Florida?  I was thinking about you all weekend!  I'm glad you and your family are staying safe...and I can't believe you are still working out and eating pretty well thru the whole thing!  You've got Moxy baby!!!


----------



## jfrance (Sep 7, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am not going to remove the rest because Hurricane Ivan is now FREAKING aimed at South Florida.  When is this shit going to end?




Well, them's the breaks for living in the southeast.     If you live in NW, you get lots of rain & cold.   If you live in California, you get earthquakes.   MidWest = tornados.    North = snow and cold.   

Here in NC, we sometimes get tornados, and sometimes get deep snow, and sometimes get ice storms, and sometimes get hurricanes.   A lovely variety.

At least the hurricanes are predicted for a couple of weeks out, so you can prepare.   


I'm glad you go through everything ok.    Good luck with Ivan.  

-Jamie


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Good morning hon!!!
> 
> How are things in Florida? I was thinking about you all weekend! I'm glad you and your family are staying safe...and I can't believe you are still working out and eating pretty well thru the whole thing! You've got Moxy baby!!!


Hey Swetie....
Thanks for thinking of me.  It was a little tough at first because I was afraid for my kids, but I kinda' gave that thought up quickly and attacked the weekend as if things were all going to be fine.  I pretty much built 3 fortresses over the weekend (parents, grandparents, home, and some neighbors houses) and was pretty confident that they would stand up to Frances.  That was until a neighbor came by and told me what had happened to the houses in the area during Andrew (One, if not the largest to hit the US).  He tells me this the day that the hurricane is coming.....  
My eating has been pretty erratic.  I have been in hurricane mode, eating what we have in the refrigerator, closet.  The only healthy meal was breakfast, the rest was just sandwiches and I even made a pizza at home yesterday night.  We had a crust in the closet, some grated cheese and some leftover pizza sauce.
I wish I had been able to work out more though, but my garage was full of junk and I couldn't do anything until yesterday.  I was desperate...I cleaned my garage and worked out.....It's funny, I really missed it...
Anyway, I am pretty sore today but the workout was extremely excellent.  I was impressed with myself....
I'll talk to you a bit later, I have to go pick up Aly at school.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

jfrance said:
			
		

> Well, them's the breaks for living in the southeast. If you live in NW, you get lots of rain & cold. If you live in California, you get earthquakes. MidWest = tornados. North = snow and cold.
> 
> Here in NC, we sometimes get tornados, and sometimes get deep snow, and sometimes get ice storms, and sometimes get hurricanes. A lovely variety.
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie,

Yeah you are right, you guys have it tough.  You get anything from bitter cold, all the way to hurricanes.  I feel for you.  For once, you'll be able to look at this problem from far away....
We'll see.....

Take care and thanks for thinking of us here.....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Tony,
I'm glad to here that you and your family are safe and sound.  Don't worry about your meals and working out, keeping you and your family safe and SANE was more important.


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

yes Tony, I agree with Jodi, the fact that you are even worried about your diet/workout as much as you are right now, shows us how dedicated you are! props to you! and my thoughts are still with your entire family/friends and everyone that was affected by mother nature's wrath.

hope everything goes well weather wise. and that the roof is A-OK!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

lakergirl said:
			
		

> yes Tony, I agree with Jodi, the fact that you are even worried about your diet/workout as much as you are right now, shows us how dedicated you are! props to you! and my thoughts are still with your entire family/friends and everyone that was affected by mother nature's wrath.
> 
> hope everything goes well weather wise. and that the roof is A-OK!


Hi LG, thanks a lot....
Speaking of working out, I may or may not be able to exercise today.  We had a death in the family (don't worry gang, I am Ok...) that I will squarely blame on Frances.  A cousin of my dad's passed away of a heart attack on sunday after hurricane Frances had gone by.  He was very overweight (which was the reason I started doing this to begin with) and he must have really stressed out with the hurricane and the shutters.  So we have a funeral today and my workout may or may not happen, depending on the time that I get home.  Regardless of that, Coach, COOOOACH, where are you?  I need a short but sweet leg workout....Short because I want to spend time with the kids today.
As a comment, I had such a great time with the kids hunkered down in our home.  We played a lot and that must have made me relax some...that was nice...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Hi Tony,
> I'm glad to here that you and your family are safe and sound. Don't worry about your meals and working out, keeping you and your family safe and SANE was more important.


Hi Jodi,

Thanks.  It's incredible, I do worry about the meals and workouts and in fact, cant help myself   .  I couldn't believe how desperate I was yesterday to take the junk out of the garage to work my chest out....
I will continue trying this week....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Tony!

What workout do you need today?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Tony!
> 
> What workout do you need today?


It looks like legs today, however, I am going to do a quick one today.  I have to go to a funeral (a family member passed away right after Hurricane Frances) and I am not sure how soon it'll be before I get home...and I so much want to play with my kids tonight....I went to pick up Aly at school today and she was so happy to see me.  I felt like crap dropping her off at her grandmas house....So now I need to play with them both because I saw Anthony when I got to grandma's...


----------



## dalila (Sep 7, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Jodi,
> 
> Thanks.  It's incredible, I do worry about the meals and workouts and in fact, cant help myself   .  I couldn't believe how desperate I was yesterday to take the junk out of the garage to work my chest out....
> I will continue trying this week....



Hi tony, I left you a note in my journal too .. here I just wanted to point out ( though I am sure you already know this), the fact that you are worrying about your food and workouts even in the midst of this hurricane ordeal, means that your Llifestyle has already majorly changed! Well done!


----------



## lakergirl (Sep 7, 2004)

goodnight tony..

im keeping you and your fam in my thoughts.. glad to hear everything is ok. so proud of you for being so dedicated and still fitting your workouts in!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, after an unwanted break, I am ready to work on the legs today.
Yesterday was pretty sucky because I had to go to a funeral and that always bums me out.  The good news was that I got to go home right after....
I played with my kids for a while then had a Fantasy Football draft (me and a group of buddies play in a league every year) and then played with my kids some more.  THe only bad thing about that was that Anthony was pretty hyper when it was time to sleep, so he fell asleep at close to 12:00 am and daddy got to bed after showering at around 12:30...
We'll see what today holds.  We found out that it is highly possible that we may have our third hurricane in Florida in less than two months.....It's amazing to me.  
Today, a roofer is going to shoot by my house to check my roof and try to somewhat hurricane proof it, which I he can do.  Also, he needs to replace the shingles that fell off.  Oh, funny thing about the weather.  Yesterday it rained so much in Miami that my area was flooded.  I had never seen that before.  No my house didn't get flooded, but thank God for my truck and my wife's SUV.  Otherwise we may have gotten stuck in deep water...
That's all for now...time to check the National Hurricane Center's web site...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

OK tony... legs today, me too BTW!!    

What week are you doing Power, RR or Shock?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK tony... legs today, me too BTW!!
> 
> What week are you doing Power, RR or Shock?


RR....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 8, 2004)

Good morning Darlin!  How's it going down there?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

OK Rep Range LEGS it is!!    

-LEG EXTENSION...3 X 7-9
- SQUATS...3 X 10-12
-SINGLE LEG LEG PRESS...3 X 13-15
-SEATED LEG CURL...3 X 7-9
-LYING LEG CURL...3 X 10-12
-STIFF DEADLIFTS...3 X 13-15
-STANDING CALF RAISES...1 X 10-12, 2 X 13-15
-LEG PRESS CALF...1 X 10-12, 2 X 13-15


Have fun!!!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Tony!  Glad to hear that your house is still standing from the hurricane! scare buisness!  

Have fun with leggies today!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 9, 2004)

How did your workout go??


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> How did your workout go??


Sorry Cyn, I was not able to workout. I feel badly because you designed a nice workout for me, but of course, I have an excuse.....
Yesterday I had to go to my mother-in-law's house to find out how many plywoods they will be needing and making a list of supplies for them because hurricane Ivan is threatening to fuck up (pardon my language, but I am pissed off, not scared, just pissed) my life for another couple of days. It's already taken care of my diet last week and this week and is threatening to do the same to my workout. Why am I pissed? Because last week when Frances was threatening South Florida, I told her to please go with me and get plywood and the sort and be secure. No, she said, it's not coming this way...Now she's taking a shit (again, pardon the language) because Ivan is really threatening us....
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/graphics/AT09/refresh/AL0904W5+GIF/090853W5.gif

So after doing that, I got home and literally passed out at around 9:30 and didn't wake up until about 11:20, when lucky me, the news on Hurricane Ivan was on...Yeepee... Then I simply passed out at around 12:00 am

Yes all, I am planning on working out today tris and shoulders regardless of rain or whatever. I am getting out of work earlier for that reason alone. I'll probably have to go tonight or tomorrow to a Home Depot to buy the freaking plywood, the Freaking screws and the Freaking washers so that I can install the Freaking plywood at my mother in law's Freaking house (see how I toned down the language?). See, she has two daughters and is divorced, so by default I had to become the man of the house there too, although she does a good job at being both most of the time. No she's not gay, she just a do it all person...Still, now I am the one she looks for when there is need. No, I don't mind, I am honored that she goes to me before going to the other son-in-law...
Either way all, I am pretty disappointed, but don't fret, I am not all pissed off and depressed. I am actually driven and obsessed I guess today because I have to protect my families....all of them....

I'll talk to ya'll a little later...need to get to work and then go supply shopping again, although we have must of everything at home already....


----------



## jfrance (Sep 9, 2004)

Hang in there, Tony!    You'll get through this hurricane season!   Only a couple more weeks.  

   You are such a good husband/father/son-in-law.


-Jamie


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

Jen:  My house came out of it with a few shingles flying away.  Not much else thank goodness.  I, however, am not sure about the latest storm......

Holly:  Thanks very much.  It's funny, believe it or not, but it makes a difference what you say here.  It really does....Thanks... 

Velvetty:  sorry I couldn't answer you yesterday.  I am lumping on large amounts of work so that I don't fall behind when the hurricane strikes (hopefully it won't).  I posted on your diary yesterday but couldn't get to do it here  

Jamie:  Hey bud, thanks for your kind comments.  You know what?  I really do think that I am.  Modesty aside..... 

Dalila:  It is so good to hear from you.  I have never spoken or corresponded with anyone in Malaysia.  I love reading your diary because sometimes you talk about things that are going on over there and it's always interesting to see other cultures.  Once again, always feel free to make my journal home, you are always welcome to it....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 9, 2004)

Have you guys ever felt so crappy that you feel like doing nothing whatsoever? Guys, it's been really tough to put on this tough act in front of my family. Everyone from my parents and grandparents to my wife and her family are worried sick about this hurricane. I have a really bad, eerie feeling about it. I don't know. It's not like Frances. This one is looking really weird. I am not sure if this is because I am so mentally exhausted that I have become a sudden and unlikely pessimist, or if my gut feeling is really a bad one. I have put a nothing-to-worry-about face for the last two hurricanes but I am tired guys. Today I got home at 6:00 pm from work and proceeded to put things inside my house from the patio, and then my wife got here at 6:30 pm and left to do groceries and replenish our food supply. Got home at 8:30 and the truth is that I didn't feel like working out at all. After we put away groceries and all I just simply wanted to lay down on my recliner and vegetate. I don't know what happened, but I started thinking about ya'll and about how happy you guys get for me when I work out and I said - FUCK IT!! I am working out today. My energy level was at about 30% or lower and I was really afraid that I would hurt myself. I didn't get hurt and in fact, I finished my workout. This is it:

Shoulders:

Seated Military Press
7 x 95
9 x 85

Barbell Front Raises
10 x 45 (Barbell)
12 x 45 (Barbell)

Wide Grip Upright Row
12 x 75
14 x 65

Shoulder Shrugs
16 x 115
20 x 95

Triceps:

CG Bench Press
7 x 115
9 x 105

Skull Crunchers
10 x 30
12 x 20

Triceps Pushdown
14 x 50
16 x 40

I had scheduled to do dumbbell kickbacks but I was down to 0 left in me, so I decided to scrap it.

I thought that this particular workout was probably the most important that I have had since I began lifting weights again over a month ago. It was really a gut check for me because I really didn't feel like doing this. I am happy and proud of me for having done that, but at the same time I am very tired and worried. But, what to do, back to putting up the act tomorrow so that my kids don't even notice that there is anything wrong. Back to the "don't worry, everything will be Ok" act with everyone else, when deep down inside I feel like screaming and literally crying of pure and sheer frustration.
Believe me folks, I am not going to change. I am who I am and I have to always protect everyone around me no matter what, so ya'll may tell me not to, but my nature dictates otherwise. I will fight a forcking hurricane head on if I have to just to protect those near me. So don't waste your fingertips typing that I shouldn't do that, because that's one thing that won't happen folks, sorry. 
Writing all of this down helps me blow off some steam and hope to relax and go to sleep now. Don't worry about me folks, tomorrow will be another day and at least I had a positive experience with my workout. 
Diet still sucks, but that's to be expected with this forging hurricane coming our way.
Again guys, don't worry about me, I have a family to take care of and a hurricane's ass to kick....


----------



## dalila (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi Tony, 

I have to say I am so totally impressed with your will-power! I mean you can say all you want and that you don't feel like working out and blah blah blah but hey you still did it! I mean I have withdrawal symptoms when I don't go to the gym 3 days in a row, but under such circumstances as yours, I doubt I woudl be ablee to gather my wits around me and still squeeze a workout or two... You are amazing!

And I have lots of those days when I don't feel like doing anything, all I want to do is sit down and vegetate, THEN I gulp down a strong black ice coffee with no sugar or milk ( positively disgusting) and then my system goes in an overdrive, and  I can't sit down even if I wanted to LOL!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

> I don't know what happened, but I started thinking about ya'll and about how happy you guys get for me when I work out and I said - FUCK IT!! I am working out today.


  This is why this board exists.  We are here to support each other and push each other when the time comes.


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

Kick Ass Tony


----------



## Velvet (Sep 10, 2004)

Good morning darlin!   I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo proud of you for keeping your family together AND doing you w/o even tho you were tired and down.  That takes tremendous dedication to your goals.  It's people like you who make me so proud to be a part of the fitness community.  Way to go buddy     I hope you have a much better day today


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

GOOD WORK Hun!!!  Great workout!!!    

You kick that hurricane's butt!!!  Your family is the most important thing in the world!!  THEY are why you want to eat right and workout!  Am I right????      

Do you want me to get you some wos for the weekend or should we wait til after the hurricane passes you by??????????


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

Well folks, I am up and ready to work today. Yes, I am still putting my act and yes I still feel exhausted, but I guess I'll write it and not show it.

I am going to take some pictures of my house before hurricane so that some of you can see what it looks like shuttered. Guy is coming by to fix the roof up a bit for "just in case". I have already prepared contingency plans just in case my roof flies away. I figure we can go inside my walk in closet and the big roman tub that we have (I hate that thing, I am going to turn it into a jacuzzi if the hurricane does major damage and have a couple of bucks left.). My other plan is to go to my kids' bathroom. Neither place has a window and both places have a more protected ceiling. Then I have to think about my epileptic dog who I will probably put to sleep with a couple of pills so that she sleeps thru the hurricane and is not hovering around and shaking. I don't want her to have another episode. It's very depressing.
Now do ya'll understand why I am stressed out and mentally exhausted? Now during the day I have to go to Home Depot and buy some stuff while the people from the Keys (Key West and the central and northern keys) are evacuating and coming into Miami. That should be a fun experience  . Don't get me wrong, I feel for them. They had to leave their homes, but it'll be another challenge for the day...
I really, truly don't feel like doing nothing right now. I don't feel like working out, but I need to gather whatever strenght I don't have and go at it.
By the way folks, thanks. In my answer to Jodi below, I say that she's always there and never asks for anything. This is something that I posted for her because she is very special to me, even though I don't know her personally. Just like Cyndi, because she's done nothing but help me overcome my workout deficiency sydrome with a good dose of Gopro's P/RR/S and continue to pep me up with both her beautiful words and of course, AVI  . However, that should have been something directed to everyone here, but ya'll know how I feel about this place...

*Dalila*: Thanks for your kind comments. The only thing in my mind is my family and friends, however, yesterday I was sitting there in my recliner when I got home and really thought about the folks in the board like Monstar who's having such a hard time maintaining himself in shape and my adopted niece Viv who's having such a hard time now and then my father's cousin, who passed away this last sunday, because he was very fat (Massive heart attack), and I decided to go for it. I kinda' drew strenght from that....
By the way, you'll never hear this from a cuban, but I hate coffee. Shhhh, don't tell Katamaster, he'll have a fit  

*Jodi*: as usual, you are there for me without asking for anything in return (in fact, everyone here is). You have helped me more than you think. I don't forget things like this....Thanks.

*Gary*: thanks for the motivating words. It makes me feel proud when a guy like you who has worked so hard at getting to where you are, has enough time to shoot by here help boost my morale just at the right time  

*Velvetty*: Do I need to say it? You have been on me since the first day that you read my journal. You are kind and sweet and you always have a moment in your day to come by and worry about what I am up to. I admire you very much. I admire all moms, but single moms have a special place in my heart, because they have to go thru incredible odds to raise a decent family and at the same time, maintain their sanity.  

*Sapphy*: Do I even need to say it? Just like Jodi, you will always occupy a special place in my heart. I don't have to say why and tell Chris not to be jealous, Miriam is my  beat. 
Hurricane? Nope, the hell with the hurricane. I have to work on biceps and back today. Last week Frances screwed me and couldn't do my power workout for the bis and back. Tonight I am doing that, then I am going to watch the Miami Hurricanes vs. Florida State and go to sleep. I will not workout over the weekend because my garage will be full and my case of OCD dictates that my workout days and days off shall not be changed. I'll try to work on Cardio this weekend, lord willing, but I am not sure what'll come about then....
Once again, thanks folks for keeping me in your thoughts...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

It's not often one reads a journal and you actually feel as though you know a person - but when I read yours I do.  You my friend of one of those special people the world needs more of.  One who does every and anything that needs to be done in order for the world of those around him to be in perfect working order. And once that is taken care of, you still have it in you to do what's good for you.  

I've written to some in some journals about what it takes to achieve your goals.  Some fight off depression ... others fight eating disorders, and you, you my friend are doing battle with hurricanes, stabilizing houses, ensuring family is taken care of.  And *still* you dig deep to squeeze in a workout.  You should be very very proud of yourself.  I don't know what else to say - you're a giant among men Mr. Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... you're a giant among men Mr. Tony!


Ok NT, so you saw my picture in the gallery too right?  I am going to have to change that very soon  

NT, the best way to keep my sanity today is by laughing and I thought you left me an opening there 

In all seriousness, I thank you for your words.  You are really too kind.
However, there are also some folks in this board from my area who are fighting with the same odds that I am.  David, Cronos, GoalGetter, myself, and others in this board are really having a tough time lately.  This is unprecedented for Florida.
You are a good guy and you are really too kind.  I really don't know what to say but thank you NT....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 10, 2004)

NT,


Good Post ! I second it !


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

I third it!!     

I will get you a RR B&B soon!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It's not often one reads a journal and you actually feel as though you know a person - but when I read yours I do.  You my friend of one of those special people the world needs more of.  One who does every and anything that needs to be done in order for the world of those around him to be in perfect working order. And once that is taken care of, you still have it in you to do what's good for you.
> 
> I've written to some in some journals about what it takes to achieve your goals.  Some fight off depression ... others fight eating disorders, and you, you my friend are doing battle with hurricanes, stabilizing houses, ensuring family is taken care of.  And *still* you dig deep to squeeze in a workout.  You should be very very proud of yourself.  I don't know what else to say - you're a giant among men Mr. Tony!


What he said .


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

JD, Sapphy, Gary, NT....


Folks, I don't know what to say.  Thanks, it's touching to think that ya'll feel that way.  For me it's just second nature to react the way I do to my surroundings.  
Thank you again for your comments, they are very important to me....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

OK here's your WO.....

WG pulldowns 3x7-9
CG seated rows 3x10-12 
bent over barbell rows 2x14-16
straight arm cable pushdowns  2x18-20
deadlifts 2x10-12  (be careful with these, maintain proper form, back flat, DO NOT go too heavy.  If you feel any pain in your lower back, STOP.   

standing barbell curls 3x7-9
simulataneous seated hammer curls 3x10-12
preacher barbell curls 3x14-16 

You are NOT lifting this weekend right???


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OK here's your WO.....
> 
> WG pulldowns 3x7-9
> CG seated rows 3x10-12
> ...


Hi Cyndi, thanks for the WO...
No, I won't be working out over the weekend.  I have to put all our junk in the garage again today and then seal it, just in case the worse occurs.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi all, again, no real energy today, but lifted anyways.  Here is my RR workout:

Back
WG pulldowns 
7x110
8x100
9x90
CG seated rows 
10x90
11x80
12x70
bent over barbell rows 
17x50
20x30
straight arm cable pushdowns 
deadlifts  (My back has been bothering me a bit the last few days, so I decided to leave that out.  Since I was low on energy, I figured it was a good idea to scrap it)

Biceps
standing barbell curls 
7x65
8x55
9x45
simulataneous seated hammer curls 
10x20
11x20
12x10
preacher barbell curls 
14x40
15x30
16x20

Not really much else to say now.  I am tired.  I will get back with you all after the game or tomorrow....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Tony - workout looks good... you sound beat! 
Hope you're feeling more energetic tomorrow.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 10, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Tony - workout looks good... you sound beat!
> Hope you're feeling more energetic tomorrow.


All I have to tell you is thank you Britty, check your journal...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

Workout looks GREAT!!  I am glad you skipped the deads if you were tired, too risky you might have hurt yourself!!!  Wise decision.

Good luck with that stinking hurrican Babe!!  Let me know when you need your  next workout!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Workout looks GREAT!! I am glad you skipped the deads if you were tired, too risky you might have hurt yourself!!! Wise decision.
> 
> Good luck with that stinking hurrican Babe!! Let me know when you need your next workout!!!


Actually, I need two workouts from you.  I need you to give me a good Shoulder/Triceps RR workout.  I didn't feel comfortable with the one I did on thursday.  I had been doing my own workout back when I was doing RR last time and was doing Tris and Bis together and back and shoudlers together until you "made me see the light" and worked out tris with shoulders and bis with back.  Having said that, I am also going into "shock" on monday God willing and the hurrican doesn't F' up my plans...So I could use those two, tris and shoulders (RR) and Bench (shock) for monday.....
Thanks "Coach"


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 11, 2004)

Ok you slaughter my bicep curls!!! I'm jealous.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm honored to make you jealous... 

I never thought that workout was anything to call home about.  Could you imagine if I had some energy when I did them?

Thanks


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 11, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'm honored to make you jealous...
> 
> I never thought that workout was anything to call home about. Could you imagine if I had some energy when I did them?
> 
> Thanks


 
LOL... Yes my biceps are my lacking point and I get fatigued there the fastest but I enjoy the sessions anyway. Funny thing is that I like the sessions the most with the areas I need the most improvement. What do you like the most?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> LOL... Yes my biceps are my lacking point and I get fatigued there the fastest but I enjoy the sessions anyway. Funny thing is that I like the sessions the most with the areas I need the most improvement. What do you like the most?


It's funny you say that.  My strongest points are my legs and shoulders.  My weakest all time has been my chest.
I used to, and the operative word there is "used to" have nice arms.  I was a shotputter and discus thrower, so I would work out often.  I didn't really work out my chest a whole lot, but my arms were lean and strong.  My biceps were a little bit above average in size and my tris complemented them.
My chest however, I had never maxed more than 200 pounds.  For a guy that trained everyday the way that I did, I should have been maxing 270-280...
My biceps, however are not my strongest point and I like working them out the most.  I was very upset last week because I missed the workout that I wanted, the Power workout for my biceps, where I would see how my strength has improved, but those are the breaks...freaking hurricanes...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 11, 2004)

*09/11/01 - How my heart still aches*

Folks, I am going to write my feelings about the most disgusting and disgraceful act that I have ever seen. I am going to write this as it comes into my head and it may or may not make sense to you all. But it wil to me....

September 11th, 2001 8:00 am

I remember being so happy. My daughter Aly was born 10 days before and I was on my way to work for the first time since I took time off to be with Miriam and Aly.
I really didn't want to go to work that day. I spent the morning carrying Aly who was looking at me funny (they really can't see to well when they are newborns). It was 8:30 in the morning on a tuesday and I was so happy. I had just finished feeding Aly while my wife was in the bathroom getting ready to go to her mom's house, since she was on maternity leave.
It's 8:52 am when my wife's grandmother calls to turn on the tv, something is wrong in NYC. I turn on the TV and see that the North Tower is smoking and start hearing about a small plane crashing into it. I hear about a pilot error, about a terrorist attack and still I can't believe it. The North Tower is smoking and nobody knows exactly why. I am numb because I have a love affair with NYC. I say, well, it'll be Ok, they'll get this fixed. Suddenly at 9:03 in the another plane flies into the towers, this one hitting the South Tower. I am stunned and in shock. My wife is sitting on our bed with her mouth open. I hold my daughter tight and put an arm over my wife. All I can think of is protecting them from something so far away from us. I feel like my arm at that moment are like an umbrella to cover them both. I know it has to be terrorism, no longer is this pilot error. I can't believe it, we are under attack and nobody is doing anything. Oh my God, why is this happening. I couldn't take it anymore. We board the car and head to my mother-in-law's to drop off Miriam and Aly. Turn on the radio to listen to Howard Stern. They are stunned and scared because rumors abound that this was a terrorist attack and they are afraid that their building may get targetted too. I am halfway to my in-law's when I hear on the radio: "no, no, oh no, one of the towers has collapsed." I felt so helpless and at that moment all I could think about was hugging my wife and daughter, who had just arrived into this mess. Why? Why?
We get to my in-law's and I drop off Miriam and Aly. My wife's grandma is sitting in front of her tv stunned and in shock as we were.
I leave to pick up my dad, since we work together. As I get to their house, I see my parents also glued to their tv also stunned and in shock. Like me, they were grief stricken because they share that love for New York that I have. We all sit there. It's 10:28 am and the North Tower collapses. The World Trade Center is no more. What has just happened...Tears invaded my eyes. These were tears of rage. People I don't cry easily, in fact, I just don't cry. I couldn't help it. I knew there would be deaths. I knew there would be lots of them. Why would anyone or any group commit mass murder? Who had done this...
My father and I leave to work feeling numb. Drove halfway to the office and had to turn back because we just couldn't. We were at that moment worthless. Later in the morning we find out that the Pentagon was also hit. How many planes were hijacked? Who did it? Who else are they going to kill? Rumors abound. 10 planes hijacked, no 20, back to 5 then just one more. It crashed in Pennsylvania on the way to the White House. The passengers kicked the hijackers' asses. They make the ultimate sacrifice. They die heroes like the FDNY and NYPD who died helping others get out of the buildings.
Where is my cousin? How is she? She hasn't called in. Can't get thru. Oh my God, what's happening? Oh thank God, she just called. She's Ok...However, she won't be Ok in the long run....
One of my best friends calls me later in the night. He's from NY but lives here in Miami. His sister's boyfriend of many years (they were to be married the year after) hasn't been found yet. He's almost in tears. He really loved the guy. He was a fireman. We spend the next week at home watching NY TV channels (via Directv). We saw the dispair and the tears. We felt the pain of others. I feel my friend Bob's pain. He cries every night. It hits me because this is one of those really tough 51 year old guys who doesn't get rattled...ever. I find out that the guy went back inside the building to help get people out about 5 minutes before the South Tower collapsed. I know it. He knows it. He's not coming back. He never did....
3 years after this disaster and I still feel it in my heart. It still burns inside me. I see the pain in the faces of the family members. They are remembering today. The lights are on. The towers are there. The spirits of those who died are there standing with the survivors shoulder to shoulder. 
I traveled to NYC early august and I visited the site. I stood there and I saw. I closed my eyes and a tear flowed. I said a prayer and walked away. I didn't linger out of respect for the living and the dead.
I still see it happening on my TV. The image is burned into my memory. I will never forget...Dont' you ever forget. Don't pray for the dead, pray for the living. They are the ones that need the prayers. They live in dispair every day.
Never forget, Don't ever forget. I know I never will...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 12, 2004)

We have received the greatest news in Miami that we could have gotten.  Hurricane Ivan will not affect Miami-Dade or Broward.  We dodged a bullet.  This thing had 165 mph winds, with gusts up to 190+ mph...

Talk about making people worry...
I will be taking off some of my shutters today.  
I do pray for those who get hit by Ivan.  They are really going to get leveled.....


----------



## dianas05 (Sep 12, 2004)

You are more than welcome to copy the way your meals are organized from me. Thanks for stopping by my journal.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 12, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Folks, I am going to write my feelings about the most disgusting and disgraceful act that I have ever seen. I am going to write this as it comes into my head and it may or may not make sense to you all. But it wil to me....
> 
> September 11th, 2001 8:00 am
> 
> ...




I will never forget Tony, I live in NY.  My sister was in the second tower when it was hit, THANK GOD she had started walking down the stairs and had not listened to announcements instructing employees to stay in their offices.  

THAT WAS THE WORST DAY OF MY LIFE, I knew my sister was there and I didn't know she got out for over two hours..  torture.  She saw horrors I will not describe. She is one of the lucky ones, as am I.  I lost three friends and know countless people who lost family members and friends.

Thank you for posting your memories... and YES let's pray for those lost and those left behind.  Let's pray for peace.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 12, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Don't pray for the dead, pray for the living. They are the ones that need the prayers. They live in dispair every day.
> Never forget, Don't ever forget. I know I never will...


I need to clarify something.  I wrote something when I meant to say something else.  I wrote down "Don't pray for the dead, pray for the living".  I meant to say Don't "just" pray for the dead, "also" pray for the living.
When I wrote it down I didn't notice.  Like I said when I first started writing, I wrote the words as they came out.  I wasn't sure if they were going to make sense.  I didin't figure that it would come out the way it did....


----------



## dalila (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Tony, right this second I am watching the annual theater Tony awards he he he. Thought you'd like to know


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 12, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Tony, right this second I am watching the annual theater Tony awards he he he. Thought you'd like to know


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Folks, I am going to write my feelings about the most disgusting and disgraceful act that I have ever seen. I am going to write this as it comes into my head and it may or may not make sense to you all. But it wil to me....
> 
> September 11th, 2001 8:00 am
> 
> ...



You should be a writer love, that made me cry...thanks for helping us remember Tony!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

How was your weekend??  Any big plans this week?  How are the kiddies?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> How was your weekend?? Any big plans this week? How are the kiddies?


I am ready for my day today.  I am in much better spirits.  The hurricane decided to completely turn west so it won't be affecting us here in Florida, however, I pray for those whom it does hit.  It's a monster.  I have already started eating the way I was before.  I still abhorr the whey, but I have to drink it.
This is SHOCK week.  My workout will be the same as it was last shock week for chest:

-SUPERSET: INCLINE FLY (2 sets 10 x 15)/BENCH PRESS...(2 sets of 10 X 95)
-SUPERSET: INCLINE BENCH PRESS /FLAT FLY (2 sets of 10 x 15)
In the inclilne press I had problems completing my second of the two sets, so it worked out as follows: 1 set of 8 x 85 and 1 set of 7 x 85
-DROPSET: FLAT DUMBBELL PRESS (1 set of 10 x 30 and 1 set of 8 x 20

I did this workout a couple of weeks ago and I always want to see my progress against my past workouts, that's why I posted the exact results of my workout.  This, I use to challenge myself to do better every workout.  For example, if I can better the last workout by 5 pounds per exercise, I will have accomplished something.  I won't need to make any changes to it just yet.  Once I become bored, I will make a change.
So I am ready.  If anyone (like my coach) would like to critique the workout, let me know....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> How was your weekend?? Any big plans this week? How are the kiddies?


Hi Sweets...

Early in the weekend we were a little anxious, but as the time passed we got calmer and then yesterday we found out that the hurricane was not coming this way...
My plans for the week? Dieting hard and working out harder, since it's shock week.
Kiddies are misbehaving . Last night Anthony didn't want to go to sleep on time, so I was up past 12:30 am. I was up today at 5:30 am, so as you can gather the only problem that I am having is sleep, however, I have been functioning well with 5 hours of sleep for the past 20 years, so I wouldn't worry much.... 
I was told once that I should have been a writer, but I don't know what to write about.  I thought of children's stories, but I'll just keep those for my kids  
I'll pass by your journal in a bit....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am ready for my day today.  I am in much better spirits.  The hurricane decided to completely turn west so it won't be affecting us here in Florida, however, I pray for those whom it does hit.  It's a monster.  I have already started eating the way I was before.  I still abhorr the whey, but I have to drink it.
> This is SHOCK week.  My workout will be the same as it was last shock week for chest:
> 
> -SUPERSET: INCLINE FLY (2 sets 10 x 15)/BENCH PRESS...(2 sets of 10 X 95)
> ...



Hmmmm I understand why you want to keep the same workout BUT I would change it slightly
How about dong bench first then the incline flyes in the first superset?

You do not have cables right?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmmmm I understand why you want to keep the same workout BUT I would change it slightly
> How about dong bench first then the incline flyes in the first superset?
> 
> You do not have cables right?


Oh, I don't disagree with changing the order, in fact, I thought about that, but I figured I rather hear from my coach to see what she thought.  Nope I don't have cables, so I have to do the good-ole fashioned workout.  The way Arnold used to do it


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok, I am swearing off Whey.  My problem with it is that I am not digesting it well and aside from the fact that I hate it already, I keep remembering that I drank it everytime I burp.

I am going to make myself tonight a tuna salad.  I bought Safflower mayo, so I am hoping that it'll be what I need to replace the whey...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Oh, I don't disagree with changing the order, in fact, I thought about that, but I figured I rather hear from my coach to see what she thought.  Nope I don't have cables, so I have to do the good-ole fashioned workout.  The way Arnold used to do it


   

What do you need for tommorow?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> What do you need for tommorow?


This is what I'll be doing tomorrow:

-SUPERSET: LEG PRESS/SQUATS...2 X 10-12 EACH
-SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/STEP UPS...2 X 10-12/12-15
-DROPSET: LEG EXTENSIONS...2 X 15-20, DROP, 10-12 MORE
-SUPERSET: LYING LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...2 X 8-10 EACH
-SUPERSET: SEATED LEG CURL/STIFF DEADLIFT...1 X 8-10 EACH
-DROPSET: SEATED LEG CURL...1 X 8-10, DROP, 6-8 MORE
-SUPERSET: STANDING CALF RAISES/SEATED CALF RAISES 2X 8-10

I haven't done this yet because my ankle had been a little iffy.  It's not hurting now, so I'll be doing this tomorrow.  Whaddaya think?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, I am swearing off Whey.  My problem with it is that I am not digesting it well and aside from the fact that I hate it already, I keep remembering that I drank it everytime I burp.
> 
> I am going to make myself tonight a tuna salad.  I bought Safflower mayo, so I am hoping that it'll be what I need to replace the whey...



I bought some yesterday that tastes like raspberry ice tea.  I believe the brand is Gourmet Whey Cooler.  It's really good.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2004)

> If anyone (like my coach) would like to critique the workout, let me know....



Who is your coach?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I bought some yesterday that tastes like raspberry ice tea. I believe the brand is Gourmet Whey Cooler. It's really good. Just a suggestion.


For the life of me, this is the second different whey shake that I try and it just doesn't sit well with my stomach....
I used to like the taste of it before, but since it got me feeling crappy, I haven't really wanted to drink any more.  A load of people here swear by AllTheWhey, and that's what I bought....
Every time I burp, I taste the shake and I literally get chills when I burp...that's sucks...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Who is your coach?


Hey Funk, I call Sapphire my coach.  She has been helping me with the P/RR/S workout, so I call her that.....


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Funk, I call Sapphire my coach.  She has been helping me with the P/RR/S workout, so I call her that.....




I wish I had a chick as my coach.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wish I had a chick as my coach.


I am living the dream


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wish I had a chick as my coach.


I'll be your coach too Pfunk, if Tony says it's OK!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I'll be your coach too Pfunk, if Tony says it's OK!


I have been teaching my daughter that she needs to share....
However, lately I just haven't been practicing what I preach    
Oh, Ok, but I need her to pay attention to me at lot more than you.  You are built and I am flabby.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 13, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> This is what I'll be doing tomorrow:
> 
> -SUPERSET: LEG PRESS/SQUATS...2 X 10-12 EACH
> -SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSION/STEP UPS...2 X 10-12/12-15
> ...



Hmm... I would change it to this
SUPERSET: LEG EXTENSIONS/LEG PRESS 2X10-12
SUPERSET: SQUATS/STEP UPS 2-1012/2X12-15

LOVE THE REST OF THE WORKOUT!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Tony 

Still kicking butt  Glad to see it!! 
Sorry you're not enjoying your protein shakes. One time I bought natural whey, which was without flavoring  I'm telling you, after that I won't complain about any of the flavored kinds  It was the nastiest thing you can ever imagine  It was cheap though and I finished the tub


----------



## dalila (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Tony,  that last leg workout looks like something in my nightmares, where I've joined the army and they ask me to do all these things and I can't....  You're doign so great!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, I am swearing off Whey.  My problem with it is that I am not digesting it well and aside from the fact that I hate it already, I keep remembering that I drank it everytime I burp.
> 
> I am going to make myself tonight a tuna salad.  I bought Safflower mayo, so I am hoping that it'll be what I need to replace the whey...


Just be careful of the fat from the Mayo.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

As advertised, here is my workout.  I am very excited about it, because I've been able to beat most of my last weights.

Here goes:

-SUPERSET: 
BENCH PRESS 2 sets of 10 X 115 (95)
INCLINE FLY 2 sets of 10 X 20 (15)

-SUPERSET: 
INCLINE BENCH PRESS 2 sets of 10 x 95 (85)
FLAT FLY 2 sets of 10 x 20 (15)
In the inclilne press last time, I had problems completing my second of the two sets, as follows: 1 set of 8 x 85 and 1 set of 7 x 85

-DROPSET: FLAT DUMBBELL PRESS 
10 x 30
8 x 20

I am very excited because I was able to better the weights from my first shock workout.  Also, I was able to complete both sets of 10 in incline and even used more weight.   I am beginning to see changes in my body in both strength and looks.  Nothing that ya'll would notice immediately, but my biceps are growing and my shoulders are also getting larger.  My back has gotten some better size too.  Still fat, don't get me wrong.  I mean, the hurrricane really didn't help my diet much.  Regardless, I am not too unhappy.  I have gone back to the drawing board, so I am going to be good.  If I had any doubt in me, it was erased with this workout.
Regardless, I think I had a great Shock workout.
I'll catch up with ya'll tomorrow....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Tony
> 
> Still kicking butt  Glad to see it!!
> Sorry you're not enjoying your protein shakes. One time I bought natural whey, which was without flavoring  I'm telling you, after that I won't complain about any of the flavored kinds  It was the nastiest thing you can ever imagine  It was cheap though and I finished the tub


Hi Jenny, thanks for coming by.  I am glad you shot by here, you always have such nice things to say to and about me.  I wish I could drink it, but it's not so much the flavor as it is the fact that I am not digesting it well...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Tony, that last leg workout looks like something in my nightmares, where I've joined the army and they ask me to do all these things and I can't....  You're doign so great!!


Hi Dalila, thanks again for shooting by.  You'll be laughing at me tomorrow when I post again.  That's when I'll be doing the leg workout...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 13, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Just be careful of the fat from the Mayo.


Hi Jodi,

Way ahead of you


----------



## Velvet (Sep 14, 2004)

Awesome workout Tony, you should be very proud!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 14, 2004)

AWESOME JOB!!!  Your coach is very proud of you!   

What do you think about the change I made to your leg workout?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> AWESOME JOB!!! Your coach is very proud of you!
> 
> What do you think about the change I made to your leg workout?


I like it.  Now I hope that there are no powers out there trying for me to not do legs.  In the last three weeks I have not been able to workout legs for X or Y reason....We'll see tonight...

Thanks


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Toni

I see Saphhi is kicking your B-hind?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 14, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Hi Toni
> 
> I see Saphhi is kicking your B-hind?


She sure is, but it's paying off....My strength has improved and I have lost size (fat), at least that's what it looks like.  My clothes fit me better, but at the same time the weight is not that far down.  For example, I am now wearing these size 36 jeans almost to my belly button....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!  Keep up the good work darlin


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll keep on trying, thanks Babs.... 

How are you doing today?  I have been reading your journal but haven't posted anything yet, I just have not been able to do as much as I normally do.  Work is crazy and who knows with all of these hurricanes and storms and the like, what's going to happen...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey Tony what???s going on? I need to catch up. I have been separated from the world this part two weeks thanks to the hurricane. To make a long story short we left with my father up to Indianapolis (he???s a truck driver) the 1st and got back the 7th, when we arrived we had no phone, electricity or cable internet. We finally got electricity back this Monday after about a week without it and got the cable internet back today. Fortunately our house didn???t have any damage other then most of out trees where either down or about to fall so a lot of work in the yard. Hope everything turned out alright for you and all the Floridians in here. As of me I need to get back lifting and eating, I have lost 10lbs this past two weeks because of all this crap


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Hey Tony what???s going on? I need to catch up. I have been separated from the world this part two weeks thanks to the hurricane. To make a long story short we left with my father up to Indianapolis (he???s a truck driver) the 1st and got back the 7th, when we arrived we had no phone, electricity or cable internet. We finally got electricity back this Monday after about a week without it and got the cable internet back today. Fortunately our house didn???t have any damage other then most of out trees where either down or about to fall so a lot of work in the yard. Hope everything turned out alright for you and all the Floridians in here. As of me I need to get back lifting and eating, I have lost 10lbs this past two weeks because of all this crap


Hey Raul, 

Good to hear from you man.  We started here a hurricane thread with South Floridians doing most of the talking.  We all get to talk and there is more of us than I thought here.....
Anyway, I am glad ya'll are allright and well, hopefully Jeanne won't be bugging us too damn much....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Forces stronger than me are keeping me from working my legs*

I was geared up, ready to go.  I was at the office counting the minutes 'till it got to 5:00 pm to run.  Suddenly, all hell broke loose.  Actually, lots of work came in and had to stay until close to 8:00 pm.  Got home at around 8:30 +/- and dedicated the rest of the time to play with my kids, which goes ahead of anything in this world.  I ended up finally putting Anthony to bed at around 11:30 pm.....
So, I am going to go on as if I had worked the legs and continue on with my week (whatever OCD I may have, simply does not allow me to work out today as wednesday normally is my rest day and I hate to lose continuity).
I am not upset because I had a great time with my kids last night and in fact we went out for a drive (It's called a "Parents' sleeping strategy") and came home with the kids as awake as they were before we left... 
Either way, I have kept up my diet pretty well, although I have to tweak a few things to be able to make it better, I am pretty comfortable.  The weight loss is not really there too much.  I would be upset about that, but I have a cluster of freaking hurricanes that is making life miserable for all of us here in So.Fla.  You eat whatever you can find and not worry about a diet.  The bad news is that I haven't been able to lose the weight like I wanted to.  The good news is that I only had gained a pound in the last two hurricane weeks and in fact my clothes are looser, as I mentioned yesterday, so it's not all bad.
I am still catching up with my work (it piled up during the hurricane) and am having a really tough time going to everyone's journals to read and post.  As soon as things slow down a little at work (and with the freaking hurricanes), I'll be as active as I used to be a few weeks ago....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Raul,
> 
> Good to hear from you man. We started here a hurricane thread with South Floridians doing most of the talking. We all get to talk and there is more of us than I thought here.....
> Anyway, I am glad ya'll are allright and well, hopefully Jeanne won't be bugging us too damn much....


 Ooh! Another South Floridian! YAY! Glad you're OK, katamaster!

 And Jeanne - I almost got fired because of a lady named Jeanne, so this particular hurricane, just by the name, already chaps my a$$. 

 Oh, and good morning, Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Ooh! Another South Floridian! YAY! Glad you're OK, katamaster!
> 
> And Jeanne - I almost got fired because of a lady named Jeanne, so this particular hurricane, just by the name, already chaps my a$$.
> 
> Oh, and good morning, Tony!


Hey GG, Raul (Katamaster) is not only a South Floridian, but a fellow Cuban-American...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey GG, Raul (Katamaster) is not only a South Floridian, but a fellow Cuban-American...


 Mi gente! haha! 

 Hey are there a lot of Cuban-Americans on here? Or are we a handful?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Mi gente! haha!
> 
> Hey are there a lot of Cuban-Americans on here? Or are we a handful?


I'd say there is only a handful of Cubiches and I am the only one that doesn't drink coffee and eat pork (Raul will rag on me for this, but oh well  )


----------



## Velvet (Sep 15, 2004)

Good morning Tony!     It's nice that your kids fall asleep in the car, Michael never fell for that, but then again he was an easy baby so I guess it all evens out eh?  Whatcha got planned for today?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'd say there is only a handful of Cubiches and I am the only one that doesn't drink coffee and eat pork (Raul will rag on me for this, but oh well  )


 well that makes two of us who don't eat pork, and i only OCCASIONALLY drink the cuban coffee, though I've cut back significantly.

 Speaking of pork (going off on a tangent for a moment) - have you seen the Bobby Flay BBQ episode on Food Network where they feature the caja china and a "cuban" BBQ? I don't know where he met these cubans, but man... it is _slightly _out of touch with a true cuban comelata. That's like calling Yuca restaurant authentic Cuban food. And they always add generic "salsa-ish" music to the background whenever they talk about cuban food or miami. Yes, we're all a spicy, salsa-dancing, pork-eatin', mojito-drinkin' bunch. Of course.  The noche buena segment of FN's christmas across the country, now THAT is way more accurate.  And the families they feature are the guys from Three Guys From Miami. Have you seen it?

 Anyway ok... sorry for taking over! haha!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> well that makes two of us who don't eat pork, and i only OCCASIONALLY drink the cuban coffee, though I've cut back significantly.
> 
> Speaking of pork (going off on a tangent for a moment) - have you seen the Bobby Flay BBQ episode on Food Network where they feature the caja china and a "cuban" BBQ? I don't know where he met these cubans, but man... it is _slightly _out of touch with a true cuban comelata. That's like calling Yuca restaurant authentic Cuban food. And they always add generic "salsa-ish" music to the background whenever they talk about cuban food or miami. Yes, we're all a spicy, salsa-dancing, pork-eatin', mojito-drinkin' bunch. Of course. The noche buena segment of FN's christmas across the country, now THAT is way more accurate. And the families they feature are the guys from Three Guys From Miami. Have you seen it?
> 
> Anyway ok... sorry for taking over! haha!


I have seen Flay, I like his cooking style.  However, the three guys, I know who they are.  Bobby Flay is a guy that's pretty much cutting edge.  These guys seem to want to modernize cuban food.  Their recipes are not bad, I have seen a few online, but I like the good ole cuban food.
I actually hate coffee and don't like the flavor of pork.
Regarding you taking over, you are more than welcome to.  I made the journal to allow everyone to have an opinion no matter what they want to talk about.  Be my guest....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I have seen Flay, I like his cooking style. However, the three guys, I know who they are. Bobby Flay is a guy that's pretty much cutting edge. These guys seem to want to modernize cuban food. Their recipes are not bad, I have seen a few online, but I like the good ole cuban food.
> I actually hate coffee and don't like the flavor of pork.
> Regarding you taking over, you are more than welcome to. I made the journal to allow everyone to have an opinion no matter what they want to talk about. Be my guest....


 spanks, tony.

 And what? You KNOW the 3 guys? I mean, you know them personally or you know who they are?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> spanks, tony.
> 
> And what? You KNOW the 3 guys? I mean, you know them personally or you know who they are?


Nope, I just know who they are by watching Flay and by reading the internet.  They are what's called Nuevo Miami cuisine.  Sounds good right?  I just made that up


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Nope, I just know who they are by watching Flay and by reading the internet. They are what's called Nuevo Miami cuisine. Sounds good right? I just made that up


 Three Guys? Nuevo Miami? Nah. Not as much as some of the other craptastic meddling done to our food on Food network. The noche buena special was accurate. If they've done anything else worthy of "nuevo miami-ness" I haven't been updated on that. 

 Yuca Restaurant and even Azul, i think it is, the one in the Occidental in downtown, THAT is nuveau cuban, Fusion cuban, or nuevo miami or whatever... Totally gay, and not in the homosexual sense, i mean in the lame sense. 

 I hate it when people mess with our food.  Not that I've eaten any of it lately. Hell, I haven't had Cuban food in such a long time that as much as I disagree with the nuevo, nuveau, fusion crap, I might dig in, just because it's CLOSE to cuban. haha!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Tony!

Your diet/works out are getting back on track I see ...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Three Guys? Nuevo Miami? Nah. Not as much as some of the other craptastic meddling done to our food on Food network. The noche buena special was accurate. If they've done anything else worthy of "nuevo miami-ness" I haven't been updated on that.
> 
> Yuca Restaurant and even Azul, i think it is, the one in the Occidental in downtown, THAT is nuveau cuban, Fusion cuban, or nuevo miami or whatever... Totally gay, and not in the homosexual sense, i mean in the lame sense.
> 
> I hate it when people mess with our food.  Not that I've eaten any of it lately. Hell, I haven't had Cuban food in such a long time that as much as I disagree with the nuevo, nuveau, fusion crap, I might dig in, just because it's CLOSE to cuban. haha!


Hey Ivy,

You know what the funny thing is here?  That we are the ones messing with it.  The three guys is really two cuban guys and an american guy married to a cuban lady.  Most of the new Cuban Chefs do that.  Sad but true...


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Ivy,
> 
> You know what the funny thing is here? That we are the ones messing with it. The three guys is really two cuban guys and an american guy married to a cuban lady. Most of the new Cuban Chefs do that. Sad but true...


 Well i'm rolling over in my grave and i'm not even dead yet.  

 Sacrilegio!

 This travesty needs to be stopped.

 Not to harp on the subject but I nearly had a fit the one time I went to Yuca's and they presented me with my food. What I ordered, which was basically a steak, rice and beans was unrecognizable, and it had this SPRIG OF ROSEMARY sticking out of a ROLLED UP STEAK standing on it's side, and some fancy farking sauce making a pattern on the plate. And mangos IN MY BEANS.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Well i'm rolling over in my grave and i'm not even dead yet.
> 
> Sacrilegio!
> 
> ...


  You can harp away, you are preaching to the choir.....
I like my milanesa to look like a milanesa.  I want my bistec empanizado to look like such.  I don't want a rolled up anything.  When the hell did the cubans put anything in their food other than mojito criollo, sofrito and loads of gaaaalic (as Emeril would say)?   
I never saw a cuban cooking with a "sprig of rosemary", although there are some foods that contain Romerillo (rosemary)....but not many


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey Tony!    
I am doing power legs today!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Tony!
> I am doing power legs today!


Hey Cyn,

As you can see, I didn't do shock legs.....
Tomorrow is Shock Triceps and Shoulders
Friday is Shcok Biceps and Back.....

take care...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

Should I call you Tony, or Mr. Montana?  And no, I don't want to say hello to your "little friend".


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Should I call you Tony, or Mr. Montana? And no, I don't want to say hello to your "little friend".


Lissen Cocoroch, don' mess wi me or I will have you SAY HELLO TO MY LILLE FRIEN..... 

Glad that you came by Mr. Mirkin, hope to see you around here more often, sometimes I need a little laughter and lately I haven't been able to read many journals with all these freaking hurricanes and all....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

"Mr.Mirkin" sounds old.  Call me Max.  If you must insist on formal titles, I prefer "Sir Mirkin the Copulating" or "The Maxturbator!"

I'm only 25, why do people think I'm old?  Do I project an older image to you? 
Could that be why all these women are  rejecting my stalking proposals? 

Nice journal you got here, but a bit too......syrupy for my taste.  This is your journal man, that means it's your job to inflict at least a moderate amount of insults on all the whoring masses that try to invade your inner sanctum.  Didn't you ever read Prince's guidebook to proper upkeep of a pretty-princess diary?.....I mean journal.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

I will keep that in mind Sir Mirkin the Copulating....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I will keep that in mind Sir Mirkin the Copulating....


 You know, "copulating" just conjures up the wrong kind of image for me. I think of animals at the zoo. In fact, when I went to Monkey Jungle in april, i got a GREAT photo of these little monkeys COPULATING, and someone that worked there used that word during this impromptu moment of shocked silence, as all the little kids in the group stared, open-mouthed as the monkeys went at it.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know, "copulating" just conjures up the wrong kind of image for me. I think of animals at the zoo. In fact, when I went to Monkey Jungle in april, i got a GREAT photo of these little monkeys COPULATING, and someone that worked there used that word during this impromptu moment of shocked silence, as all the little kids in the group stared, open-mouthed as the monkeys went at it.


I think Max would probably not be to happy too be called Sir Mirkin the Copulating Monkey, although he may find some humor in this...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know, "copulating" just conjures up the wrong kind of image for me. I think of animals at the zoo. In fact, when I went to Monkey Jungle in april, i got a GREAT photo of these little monkeys COPULATING, and someone that worked there used that word during this impromptu moment of shocked silence, as all the little kids in the group stared, open-mouthed as the monkeys went at it.


That's exactly how I meant it......did I mention my email is: irubmonkeys@yahoo.com 
(Not kidding.)


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That's exactly how I meant it......did I mention my email is: irubmonkeys@yahoo.com
> (Not kidding.)


 NO NO NO>  you ARE kidding, right?! hahahaha! man. I am DYING over here. you people crack me up.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> That's exactly how I meant it......did I mention my email is: irubmonkeys@yahoo.com
> (Not kidding.)


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> NO NO NO>  you ARE kidding, right?! hahahaha! man. I am DYING over here. you people crack me up.


Try it out, send an email and I guarantee a response.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Try it out, send an email and I guarantee a response.


 I'm afraid. very afraid.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'm afraid. very afraid.


Try it, and I'll let you win at DDR, when we finally meet.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Try it, and I'll let you win at DDR, when we finally meet.


 Don't tempt me sonny boy. I could be your big sister.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Don't tempt me sonny boy. I could be your big sister.


I'm an only child, but if you're good I'll adopt you.  
(Is it just me, or is this getting very perverted....yet in a good way.  )


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm an only child, but if you're good I'll adopt you.
> (Is it just me, or is this getting very perverted....yet in a good way.  )


Yup, but it's not too bad...It could be worse, oh much worse


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm an only child, but if you're good I'll adopt you.
> (Is it just me, or is this getting very perverted....yet in a good way.  )


 I thought that was only socially acceptable in some states. We'd have to move.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yup, but it's not too bad...It could be worse, oh much worse


 The gutter, I tell ya... straight to the gutter.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I thought that was only socially acceptable in some states. We'd have to move.


You forgot about the people over in Davie.  It's acceptable there.....I think...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I thought that was only socially acceptable in some states. We'd have to move.


I guess I'd have to come down South to you.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I guess I'd have to come down South to you.


 SHHHH TONY! You're not helping! hahaha! You're getting the boy's hopes up! hahahaha! The only time i'm in davie is when i go to dave and busters to play... you guessed it... DDR. haha!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> SHHHH TONY! You're not helping! hahaha! You're getting the boy's hopes up! hahahaha! The only time i'm in davie is when i go to dave and busters to play... you guessed it... DDR. haha!


You could always go to Dolphin Mall and deal with the little gangs....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You could always go to Dolphin Mall and deal with the little gangs....


 WARNING: I'm about to say one of the geekiest things ever


 I don't like the DDR machine they have at Dolphin.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WARNING: I'm about to say one of the geekiest things ever
> 
> 
> I don't like the DDR machine they have at Dolphin.


.......I still want you though.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> .......I still want you though.


 You have NO idea the kind of trouble you're askin' for.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You have NO idea the kind of trouble you're askin' for.


It's ok, I'm willing to put up with a Star Trek convention or two.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> It's ok, I'm willing to put up with a Star Trek convention or two.


 HAHAHAA! I don't think I've ever seen even ONE episode of Star Trek. 

 X-Files, all of them. Star Trek, pfffft.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAA! I don't think I've ever seen even ONE episode of Star Trek.
> 
> X-Files, all of them. Star Trek, pfffft.


I'm not one to judge. (I still love Buffy.  )


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm not one to judge. (I still love Buffy.  )


 You know? I could never get into that show. I tried. I think the only episode I liked was the one where no one talked the ENTIRE EPISODE.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> You know? I could never get into that show. I tried. I think the only episode I liked was the one where no one talked the ENTIRE EPISODE.


I guess it appeals more to us, younger folk.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I guess it appeals more to us, younger folk.


 Yeah, we old timers... we just don't get it. Now The Honeymooners. That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yeah, we old timers... we just don't get it. Now The Honeymooners. That's what I'm talkin' about!


Sorry, if it's not in color, I ain't interested.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Sorry, if it's not in color, I ain't interested.


 Today's youth has no appreciation for the classics.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Today's youth has no appreciation for the classics.


I appreciate you.........


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 15, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I appreciate you.........


  You are as unrelenting as this damn hurricane season. 

  Thanks, darlin'.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 15, 2004)

Guys, I am not going to lie to you and tell you that everything is honkey dory. Thanks to the latest developments of nature in my area, I have been in a funk. No I am not depressed and yes I am feeling better. So much so that I have begun reading Jodi's stickies again and doing some research on my own. I am planning to start a 6 week cutting program that will not have any, ANY errors, hurricanes be damned. I will continue doing the only thing that has kept me from losing my mind, lifting. I will follow coach Sapphy's advice and will continue working on P/RR/S. I am also planning on not missing my leg workouts. The workouts that I have missed are really bothering me. I think I have blamed time more than I should have. Maybe it has to do with my being subconsciously afraid of working out my legs due to my ankles. I have been reading and in fact, if I don't workout my legs, my ankles will never, ever get stronger. So now I will no longer blame the time and work schedule for my missing the workout. It is all on me.

I am committed to doing what I have to do to get cut. No, I will not start a new journal because this is my "Lifestyle Change" and there is really no need to start a new one. 
These first six weeks will be key in my success. I will break my goals into 6 week time periods and I am mentally ready for this.
I am also planning on carefully posting what I eat and follow my numbers or macros very carefully. I seemed to have lost my focus a little with the hurricanes and the problem with the Whey Shakes, which I will no longer drink.

I have written all of the above statements as a reminder to me if I go thru a moment of weakness so that I can read them and get inspired again. I pray that this will work out not just for the short term in the looks dept, but also in the long term for my health and as NT once said, so that I can see my children get married. In fact I hope to see them grow old.
I understand that when it's your time, you are screwed, but I will have a say in the matter. I already have had a say. I've done way too much damage to myself to hasten my demise. I know that I am still healthy enough to undo most of the damage that I have done, so I am ready for this. I also know that there may be a few things that I will not be able to undo. I have come to terms with this. I am ready to fulfill my life and to stay here antagonizing everyone until I can no longer do it....
For those who have been here for me since the beginning, and you know who you are (I don't mention names because I don't want to alienate anyone), I thank you and beg you to please not give up on me. I will do my best to keep a winning mindset. Just like I motivate people I will motivate myself and I also ask the same from ya'll, my new friends. I have too much to live for and I really don't have that much to lose weight and size wise. I am halfway from where I started almost 3 years ago. 307 pounds is no fun and it's scary. 250 is still scary and I need to undo a lot of damage. 
I may be bumming some out because this is not a fun, motivated post, but in fact it is motivated. I am motivated to go on with life and am ready to make the necessary sacrifices.
Folks, those who have been overweight know how hard it is to work on oneself. I will beg ya'll to continue helping me and I promise you that I will give 200% of myself and will make ya'll proud. You'll see in six weeks....
Thanks again, from the heart...


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 15, 2004)

Okay Tony !  
You know you're in big trouble here if you slack off !  All your IM gf's will be all over you !!!!! But don't let that erotic imagine be an excuse to slack !!!!  


But seriuosly , Good luck ! I know you will succeed !


----------



## dalila (Sep 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am also planning on not missing my leg workouts. The workouts that I have missed are really bothering me. I think I have blamed time more than I should have. Maybe it has to do with my being subconsciously afraid of working out my legs due to my ankles. I have been reading and in fact, if I don't workout my legs, my ankles will never, ever get stronger.



Hi tony, this is verrrry true. As soon as the worst is over you gotta start training all body part equally, otherwise you are risking muscle imbalance and a recuring injury. If you train your arms and back and they are strong and you don't train your legs and they are week, what do you think will happen when you start squating or deadlifitng weights that your upper body can easily handle but your legs can't for the obvious reasons.

I have a bad back, not sure if you read this in my journal, and this is exactly what my Sports Medicine doc has told me. I waited for 5 weeks, then started slowly 5 weeks ago, training all body parts INCLUDING my back, and guess what, the back is feeling soooo much better. No more pain at all!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I may be bumming some out because this is not a fun, motivated post, but in fact it is motivated. I am motivated to go on with life and am ready to make the necessary sacrifices...


 Hell yeah this is a motivated post! And good for you Tony, for getting back on track, for refocusing, for committing to make this lifestyle change! I got your back, whatever you need. Just say the word.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

You can do it dude!  Whenever you feel like you can't or don't want to go on, try this little exercise (it's done wonders for me). Close your eyes, take a deep breath, and imagine all the beautiful young ladies.......that you will be able to forcefully keep in your basement, once you're strong and fit enough to get them there.  Hope that helps.  Keep up the good work Tony.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You can do it dude! Whenever you feel like you can't or don't want to go on, try this little exercise (it's done wonders for me). Close your eyes, take a deep breath, and imagine all the beautiful young ladies.......that you will be able to forcefully keep in your basement, once you're strong and fit enough to get them there. Hope that helps. Keep up the good work Tony.


*Gary:* Hey, as usual thanks for dropping by and for that mental image. For a second there I thought the better idea was to stay fat. Then the GF's would have been all over me, then I understood.... 

*Dalila:* Hey beautiful, and you know I mean it, thanks for the words. Believe me, that makes a lot of sense to me. I really hadn't thought about it that way and since my legs have always been my strongest point, thanks to soccer, I thought it wouldn't hurt if I slacked a little. I really don't want to hurt a body part and bring my training to a screeching halt, since I am just too focused and motivated to go thru that too....

*Ivy:* How can I call Dalila beautiful and not you? Do you think I am crazy? I think that all of you ladies are beautiful inside and out here and it's really hard to play favorites, even if you are my "cubanita".  Ivy, you are another of my inspirations when I need it. All I have to do is look at your successful photos and read your story and then I say to myself: "man, look what she did. I think I'll give it a try too. She looks real good and, why shouldn't I, right?"
Thanks for your words, I always take them and the others to heart because you have succeeded.

*Sir Mirkin the Copulating:* Sorry, not so beautiful... 
You know I closed my eyes and for a second, it did work. I saw us all drowning in the basement under my house, since my house is probably built on top of the everglades where you can't go a foot without hitting water...   
I am a firm believer that laughter is the best cure for everything. I mean, look at me for God's sake, I have to laugh.....
In all seriousness, Max, thanks, believe it or not, that moment of levity helps me not take myself so seriously all the time, when I am the first to say that laughter is the best cure, in fact, it helps me focus better too....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

It's funny how the human body works.  I had gained a pound and a half during the two weeks where the hurricane hampered my workouts and that I was eating "differently".  Today, I decided to weigh myself and I had lost 2 freaking pounds since monday.  I'll tell you what, I must be doing something somewhat right, because I am now below my goal weight for august and I really feel that I can still meet my goals for august.  Having said that, I am going on with my plan of a 6 week time period.  I will not say what my goals are yet, until I can refine my thinking a little bit.  I will post, yeah sorry I know, my photos from this sunday where yeah sure there are some changes in my body and the photos will not be me at my fattest, but I have soooooo much work ahead of me that I don't think it'll matter.  These will be very hard for me to take and post because for an overweight person it's really hard to photograph with clothes on, let alone without most of them (I am going to be wearing shorts people...please.....)
I have given up working with the freaking digital calliper because it's a pain in the ass, so I am going to go buy an normal calliper and use that one.  I will take my measurements and my bf%.  I will be very careful with this.....
Allright all, back to work I go...
Cyndi, I am going to be using the last Shock workout you gave me for my shoulders and tris....


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

That's awesome about your weight loss Tony, you go!  Looking forward to seeing your progress in pics


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Tony!

I believe it was Miss Velvet who said she doesn't believe in measuing b/f and only goes by what she sees in the mirror.  I am a firm believer of that as well.  Unless one is competing, I don't think that measuring b/f is that productive.  Take a look in the mirror, that's what it's really all about.  How do you look?  How are the clothes fitting.  Those favorite pair of pants that you bought while you were training, they feel a little loose now?    I think the scale can go to the same place as the caliper.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey Tony!
> 
> I believe it was Miss Velvet who said she doesn't believe in measuing b/f and only goes by what she sees in the mirror. I am a firm believer of that as well. Unless one is competing, I don't think that measuring b/f is that productive. Take a look in the mirror, that's what it's really all about. How do you look? How are the clothes fitting. Those favorite pair of pants that you bought while you were training, they feel a little loose now?   I think the scale can go to the same place as the caliper.


 As  hypocritical as I'm about to sound, I agree wth both  you and velvet. The only reason I'm so intent on keeping track of my own BF is because I never had before, and just want to see what 12% looks like on me. Once I see that, I'll stop caring what it is, so long as I look good. I threw away my scale years ago. The trainer weighs me, for his records, but that's the only reason I even know what my weight is.

 You're right on about going by what you see in the mirror, though.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

I've never bothered to measure bf.  (Well, once I got a free test from one of those shitty electric-pulse things on the street.  But they're BS anyway.)  Like everyone said, what you see is what you get.  How can that little number ever compare to the beautiful sight in the mirror?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey NT, Ivy, Max: Believe me I don't like measuring body fat, but I am curious to see how the % are working. As for the scale, I need my scale because when you are hovering 250 or more, you become very weight conscious.

Oh, and don't get me started with the mirror...SHAAAAMUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!   
Guys, for fat people, the mirror is the worse enemy because no matter how thin we get, we still see a fat person there....
I have taken that mentality out back and shot it, though. I have seen changes, albeit minor, but changes in my clothes and my shoulders and arms, chest and back....There is no better motivator than those changes...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> That's awesome about your weight loss Tony, you go! Looking forward to seeing your progress in pics


Hey Velvetty,

Thanks!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey NT, Ivy, Max: Believe me I don't like measuring body fat, but I am curious to see how the % are working. As for the scale, I need my scale because when you are hovering 250 or more, you become very weight conscious.
> 
> Oh, and don't get me started with the mirror...SHAAAAMUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!
> Guys, for fat people, the mirror is the worse enemy because no matter how thin we get, we still see a fat person there....
> I have taken that mentality out back and shot it, though. I have seen changes, albeit minor, but changes in my clothes and my shoulders and arms, chest and back....There is no better motivator than those changes...



Those are excellent points Tony.  Speaking for myself, I guess I don't understand it from your pont of view.  What you said makes absolute sense.  After seeing yourself in a way that displeases you, the mirror probably isn't your best friend.  Again, I have fulfilled my daily requirements for learning, so I'll jst let my manager know that I will be leaving and to give you a call if there is any problems with that.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> ...Oh, and don't get me started with the mirror...SHAAAAMUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!
> Guys, for fat people, the mirror is the worse enemy because no matter how thin we get, we still see a fat person there....


 Tony, I assure you it's not just a problem that fat people have 

 I'd say it was only as recently as last week, that my mental image of myself and the actual image of myself in a mirror finally started to synch up. Before that, no matter how much progress I've made, I looked and what I saw staring back at me was a flabby fat girl. When i told someone I didn't see changes, i meant it. I didn't. In my head, I was still fat. Hell, in some ways, i still feel that way, but less fat.

 It's the whole "body image issue" i mentioned I gotta work on, in my journal.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> As  hypocritical as I'm about to sound, I agree wth both  you and velvet. The only reason I'm so intent on keeping track of my own BF is because I never had before, and just want to see what 12% looks like on me. Once I see that, I'll stop caring what it is, so long as I look good. I threw away my scale years ago. The trainer weighs me, for his records, but that's the only reason I even know what my weight is.
> 
> You're right on about going by what you see in the mirror, though.




BUT, do you know what BF testing is great for??  ENSURING that you are headed in the right direction (which means getting it done at the same time of day, by same person, in same locations etc)...it should be going DOWN, that's all that really matters, not so much the number!     The scale, IMO, is also useless for this..ya, know, the whole muscle weighs more than fat shpeel


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Those are excellent points Tony. Speaking for myself, I guess I don't understand it from your pont of view. What you said makes absolute sense. After seeing yourself in a way that displeases you, the mirror probably isn't your best friend. Again, I have fulfilled my daily requirements for learning, so I'll jst let my manager know that I will be leaving and to give you a call if there is any problems with that.


Yeah, I have seen your pictures, I don't think fat was ever part of your vocab.   
I have been fat for the last 15 years of my life.  Any time that I have lost the weight, the mirror, that bastard, has instead of helped me, it has crippled me...Any fatty will tell you the same thing....
Once you get used to looking at the better you, things change (God I hope they do)....
Don't worry NT, I am here to teach you the bad things, you know, how to be fat and like it...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tony, I assure you it's not just a problem that fat people have
> 
> I'd say it was only as recently as last week, that my mental image of myself and the actual image of myself in a mirror finally started to synch up. Before that, no matter how much progress I've made, I looked and what I saw staring back at me was a flabby fat girl. When i told someone I didn't see changes, i meant it. I didn't. In my head, I was still fat. Hell, in some ways, i still feel that way, but less fat.
> 
> It's the whole "body image issue" i mentioned I gotta work on, in my journal.


Yeah Ivy, I know. I don't want you and the rest of the ladies here in this great place (IM) that I am a male chauvinist, because I am not. I am going to go with what I have learned all of my life by looking and not talking. 
The mirror thing is a fatty thing and a woman thing. What do I mean? When I was good looking (believe me I was) I went out with beautiful women, thin, etc. But they constantly had a fight with the mirror. If it wasn't the hair, it was the clothes, but the worse was the "Do I look fat?" question that always (pardon the french) boiled my nuts. How do you answer that? I am a truthful person but I have tact. However, with this girls, I didn't have to say white lies. They were beautiful but every time they saw themselves in the mirror, it was a nightmare. No, this is not just a fatty thing, it's a woman thing. Please don't get me wrong Ivy and the other beauties here. I am talking truthfully without trying to upset anybody or start a gender battle....
And the same goes with overweight people. You get so used to failure with that damn mirror, that when you succeed, you still don't see it. I am not going to lie to you. I look at my arms and I cant tell but when i touch them, I feel them getting lumps. I either have some skin disease or my weights are working...But I can't tell you for certain until I see the scale because that's what I've been used to the last 15 years of my life. You forget that you looked good once and go into a Funk. Welcome to my world.....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

On behalf of male chauvinists everywhere -


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yeah Ivy, I know. I don't want you and the rest of the ladies here in this great place (IM) that I am a male chouvinist, because I am not. I am going to go with what I have learned all of my life by looking and not talking.
> The mirror thing is a fatty thing and a woman thing. What do I mean? When I was good looking (believe me I was) I went out with beautiful women, thin, etc. But they constantly had a fight with the mirror. If it wasn't the hair, it was the clothes, but the worse was the "Do I look fat?" question that always (pardon the french) boiled my nuts. How do you answer that? I am a truthful person but I have tact. However, with this girls, I didn't have to say white lies. They were beautiful but every time they saw themselves in the mirror, it was a nightmare. No, this is not just a fatty thing, it's a woman thing. Please don't get me wrong Ivy and the other beauties here. I am talking truthfully without trying to upset anybody or start a gender battle....
> And the same goes with overweight people. You get so used to failure with that damn mirror, that when you succeed, you still don't see it. I am not going to lie to you. I look at my arms and when i touch them, I feel them getting lumps. I either have some skin disease or my weights are working...But I can't tell you for certain until I see the scale because that's what I've been used to the last 15 years of my life. You forget that you looked good once and go into a Funk. Welcome to my world.....


 
 I don't consider your comments chauvinistic at all. I have to agree. MOST of the girls I know, with a rare exception here or there, think they're fat.

 Even one of my best friends, who has the most gorgeous little body and perfect tits that I've envied all my life haha! She was just telling me the other day, "Man I have to start working out. I am FAT." Yeah all size 1 of her. Huge (<--- sarcasm). But I don't bother telling her she's not fat because it's pointless. In her eyes, she's a whale. 

 The funny thing is, that she's one of "those" women who goes to the gym, breaks a sweat barely moving 2lb dumbells up and down a few times, but doesn't want to do too much weight lifting because she doesn't want to bulk up like a man. Yet, somehow she believes this "workout" will help her not be "fat".

 The human mind is really bizarre.

 And here's some more to chew on: She is the same girl who looks at me and says, "GIIIIRRRRL Oh my goooood! You have gotten so skinny! WOW! I'm so proud of you." Now how can I believe her, in my previous state of mind, where I still wasn't seeing my new body for what it was, when she is telling me at the same time that she thinks SHE is fat? If she is tiny, and I'm bigger than her, then i must be a fat cow! Right? 

 Did that even make sense?

 Gotta love it.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 16, 2004)

Talk more of her gorgeous little body and perfect tits, please?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I don't consider your comments chauvinistic at all. I have to agree. MOST of the girls I know, with a rare exception here or there, think they're fat.
> 
> Even one of my best friends, who has the most gorgeous little body and perfect tits that I've envied all my life haha! She was just telling me the other day, "Man I have to start working out. I am FAT." Yeah all size 1 of her. Huge (<--- sarcasm). But I don't bother telling her she's not fat because it's pointless. In her eyes, she's a whale.
> 
> ...


Got that right.  But the problem that I have, and by the way, comedians have used these things for jokes.  Why is it that women ask men if they look fat?  Talk about a no win situation.  The best answer is "you look great".  But that may not even be enough.
See what I was telling you earlier about the politically correct statement?  It always works that way, you have to write a disclaimer so that some don't get insulted but then others do, look at "The Maxturbator", he is one of the best chauvinists and he got insulted


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 16, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Got that right. But the problem that I have, and by the way, comedians have used these things for jokes. Why is it that women ask men if they look fat? Talk about a no win situation. The best answer is "you look great". But that may not even be enough.
> See what I was telling you earlier about the politically correct statement? It always works that way, you have to write a disclaimer so that some don't get insulted but then others do, look at "The Maxturbator", he is one of the best chauvinists and he got insulted


 I make it a habit to bite my tongue rather than ask if i look fat. The only person whose answer i'd trust is my mother's. That lady will tell it like it is.

 "Mom, do i look fat?" 

 "Yes. You also need to do something about your hair. And while you're at it, brush your teeth. Your breath is kickin'. What was that, tahini?"


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I make it a habit to bite my tongue rather than ask if i look fat. The only person whose answer i'd trust is my mother's. That lady will tell it like it is.
> 
> "Mom, do i look fat?"
> 
> "Yes. You also need to do something about your hair. And while you're at it, brush your teeth. Your breath is kickin'. What was that, tahini?"


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey, this is today's workout.  Past workout in (): 


The routine:

Shoulders/Tris

-Superset: 
Seated DB press ( I wanted to improve form and finish two sets of 10.  I couldn't do 10 last time).
10 x 30 (35)
10 x 30 (35)
barbelll front raise (Used olympic barbell only )
10 x 45 (45)
10 x 45 (45)
-Superset: 
Standing side lateral
10 x 20 (20)
10 x 20 (20)
Upright row
10 x 70 (65)
10 x 70 (65)
-Dropset: 
Bent over lateral
12 x 25 (25)
8 x 20 (Drop) (20)
-Superset: 
Overhead 2 arm DB ext
10 x 35 (35)
10 x 35 (30)
Rope pushdowns
10 x 60
8 x 60 (10 x 50)
-Superset: 
CG bench press
10 x 95 (65)
10 x 95 (65)
Bent Over Cable Extension
10 x 20 (15)
10 x 20 (15)
-Dropset:
DB kickbacks ( I was feeling a little dizzy at the end of the workout, so I didn't get to do the kickbacks, maybe next time)


Had no energy today but wanted to work out.  I think I had a pretty Ok workout for not having much energy.  Check out the improvement in CG Bench Press....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 16, 2004)

Great workout Sweetie!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Sep 16, 2004)

You THE man Tony, keep up the good work. By the way I???m not big on Cuban coffee or any coffee in that matter either, the only way I drink that stuff is with milk.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 17, 2004)

Awesome workout Tony

Yer funny GG, but I hear where you are coming from

So whatcha got cooking today Tony??


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey Tony! Que volon, tiburon!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 17, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> Awesome workout Tony
> 
> Yer funny GG, but I hear where you are coming from
> 
> So whatcha got cooking today Tony??


 haha thanks velvet...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Tony! Que volon, tiburon!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 17, 2004)

Nice increase on the Cg bench Tony


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice increase on the Cg bench Tony


Thanks Gary....You know, I have noticed my strength to be improving, not gradually, but in leaps and bounds.  Let's see how today goes.  
I am off tonight to happy hour with my wife (haven't done that since before Aly) because it's my sister's birthday.  Actually it was on the 3rd, but every time we were ready to party, a hurricane came and spoiled it.  We know already that this is a Mo-Tue storm, so we'll go have fun tonight...
I'll do biceps and back tomorrow.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm sorry I've been busy lately Tio but I miss you! Hang in there with the weather! *hugs*


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 18, 2004)

Well.. I am FINALLY caught up! First I was getting upset and now I am happy, I love it when you are happy!!! I wish I could have your family stay at my place, your kids can share my bed with me! Did I ever mention how adoreable they are?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 18, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Well.. I am FINALLY caught up! First I was getting upset and now I am happy, I love it when you are happy!!! I wish I could have your family stay at my place, your kids can share my bed with me! Did I ever mention how adoreable they are?


Hola Beatiful Sobrina...

I am so happy to see you here. It's been a while but I understand. Believe me, up to wednesday I had been reading your every word, but work and work and work has stopped me from reading your journal and everyone else's for that matter....Your dad still bumming you out?
I am in a great mood today. I went out shopping for Aly's halloween custom. She's going to be Cinderella.....She looks adorable. I'll post photos....My wife bought me a nice pair of going out Rayban sunglasses. See I have the oakleys with the silver frame and the blue tinted glass. Those, I can't go out with to a serious place. Anyway, we had a great time with the kids and ate at Johnny Rockets....Yup, I know, major cheat, but luckily, I didn't over eat. That's one of my main faults. Whenever I go to a place I overeat. However, lately I just can't  .

I also had an amazing workout. Today was Shock Bis and Back. In parenthesis I have the weights I lifted for the previous workout:

BACK
-SUPERSET: 
WG PULLDOWNS
10 x 90 (70)
10 x 90 (90)
DUMBBELL LAYING ROW (Last time I did this as a dropset, so there is a difference in the exercise this week. I don't count it's progress for me. However, it was a great exercise with a wicked burn)
10 X 30 (20)
10 X 30 (15)

-SUPERSET: 
CLOSE UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWNS
10 x 60 (50)
10 x 60 (70)
BENT OVER ROW
10 x 65 (65)
10 x 65 (65)

-DROPSET: 
STIFF ARM PULLDOWN (I had a major problem here. I almost didn't make it. This one gave me one wicked burn. The last time I had done this as part of the superset, but I switched it for the Dumbbell laying row, which I found very hard to do as a dropset)
10 x 50 (10 x60)
10 x 50 (8 x 50)

BIS
-SUPERSET:
SEATED HAMMER CURL
10 X 20 (15)
10 X 20 (15)
BARBELL CURL (Had a really hard time with this one but completed what I could. Still very happy...)
9 X 65 (45)
10 X 45 (45)

-SUPERSET: 
STANDING DB CURL
10 X 20 (15)
10 X 20 (15)
CONCENTRATION CURLS (I had done these as a dropset last time so I cannot count its progress until next shock workout)
10 X 20 (10 x 20)
10 X 20 (8 x 15)
-DROPSET: 
PREACHER CURL (I switched these to dropset because I found the concentration curls to be too much at the end and a dropset when my body was really giving out, depleted of energy)
10 X 35 (10 x 30)
8 X 30 (10 x 30)


All in all Greeky, folks, I an very happy with today's workout and in fact I am really looking forward to next week. Next week I go in my 3rd full week of P/RR/S and I am so ready to see my improvement. I am, as I wrote earlier, going to go into a major cutting mode so I'll be posting and asking all questions regarding cutting. I beg for your patience....
I am very ready and willing to attack my body. 6 weeks folks. All I need is 6 weeks. I want to be Ivy, Greeky, Jill, Dalila, Britchick and Rod, Gary, Jodi, Jodie, Jamie, Rock, Monstar, Sapphy, Velvetty, Lis, JD, LG, Jen, Jenny, Funk, NT, the Maxturbator, Twin Peaks, Gopro; and all of those whom I didn't mention, don't worry, as I work on myself for the next 6 weeks I will be thinking of you, in fact, I will be you. You people are my inspiration to lift and get stronger. I will take from each of you whatever I can and will apply it to my workout. My family is my inspiration to live a longer and healthier life. Not just my kids, but my wife and the rest of my family. There have been way two too many deaths in my immediate family and friends in the past two years of heart problems and Damn it, I vehemently refuse to be a casualty. I WON'T LET IT HAPPEN   

Greeky, this is just for you honey, remember what I told you earlier. You do have a spark. You really, truly brightened my night. I had a great beginning of the day and once I read what you wrote, I am now having a very happyending of my day. You sound happy and you gave me part of that happiness that you carry with you tonight....I love you kid, keep working hard. I promise you that I will always be thinking of you and I won't fail you. Just give yourself a chance. You never do. Stay the course. Remember if you fall, just pick your ass up and continue. Don't give up and retreat. Continue attacking. Love yourself like we all love you. You are a beautiful young woman both inside and out. Let it show. Show us all that spark that you have. You gave me a little glimpse tonight. Let it out. Smile, be happy, you have a beautiful smile. Look at your photo with your sister. Yes I am being repetitive, but nena, I see so much potential in you, why don't you see it? Big Hug from Tio Tony


----------



## BritChick (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey Tony,
Just stopping by... are you ready for the six week transformation to commence?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 18, 2004)

Dang Tony , 
That was a nice wo !  I bet you are making your coach soooo happy !!
Keep it going !


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 18, 2004)

Britty: I am sooo ready for my 6 weeks. I have not set any goals for myself. The only goal that I have in mind is to eat healthy and work out for 6 weeks. If I do both of those right, I will be very much on my way to success. That's my goal.....

Gary: Thanks for the encouragement. I think I will be needing a lot of it for the next 6 weeks, and then the following 6...etc....I am very happy with my workout and I am really looking forward to my Power week.....

I will take the obligatory photos tomorrow and shamefully post them. Yeah, I know, no shame you'll say, but put yourself in my shoes and then you'll understand why it's not that easy....


----------



## Jodi (Sep 18, 2004)

You are right, no shame.  I'm sure you will see some progress in side by side comparison from previous pictures of yourself and that is some great motivation


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 19, 2004)

Awwwwwww.  I'm touched, truly.  Thank you Tio!  That was such a beautiful post that I don't think anything I can respond with would match it.  I appreciate your caring about me, and you are right about a lot of things.  It's almost like I know it, but in my heart don't believe it.  I have to stop being so stubborn   XOXOXO You are the best!  Love ya too, Nena

BTW, one of the reasons I was so happy was because my dad finally said he's going to get off my back.  I dunno how much I believe it but hey, its an improvement.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 20, 2004)

Buenos dias, cubiche!:bounce:


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Buenos dias, cubiche!:bounce:


Good morning to you , cubichita!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> All in all Greeky, folks, I an very happy with today's workout and in fact I am really looking forward to next week. Next week I go in my 3rd full week of P/RR/S and I am so ready to see my improvement. I am, as I wrote earlier, going to go into a major cutting mode so I'll be posting and asking all questions regarding cutting. I beg for your patience....
> I am very ready and willing to attack my body. 6 weeks folks. All I need is 6 weeks. I want to be Ivy, Greeky, Jill, Dalila, Britchick and Rod, Gary, Jodi, Jodie, Jamie, Rock, Monstar, Sapphy, Velvetty, Lis, JD, LG, Jen, Jenny, Funk, NT, the Maxturbator, Twin Peaks, Gopro; and all of those whom I didn't mention, don't worry, as I work on myself for the next 6 weeks I will be thinking of you, in fact, I will be you. You people are my inspiration to lift and get stronger. I will take from each of you whatever I can and will apply it to my workout. My family is my inspiration to live a longer and healthier life. Not just my kids, but my wife and the rest of my family. There have been way two too many deaths in my immediate family and friends in the past two years of heart problems and Damn it, I vehemently refuse to be a casualty. I WON'T LET IT HAPPEN
> [/font]



 Tony, you're such a wonderful man! I know you can do this  I know you will  I can't wait to see a picture of you with a sixpack on the beach next summer


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Tony!!

Great workouts!  YOU ROCK!!    You really are a great guy!  I have to tell you, I loved what you wrote to Greeky!!  She is a spark!!     
YOU gave me a lift last week Hun!!  Thanks for that!! 

OK are we in RR week?  I forget.. what workouts do you need?  I wanna mix it up a bit!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Tony, you're such a wonderful man! I know you can do this  I know you will  I can't wait to see a picture of you with a sixpack on the beach next summer


I 100 % AGREE Jenny!!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2004)

Good morning Tony, 
Just wondering how Day 1 is going so far???   
I'm off to a great start this Monday morning, I decided to start getting up at 5am to get my studying and homework out of the way each day, today was the first day and I feel great just knowing that's it's been dealt with.
Is today a training day for you?  I'm off to train shoulders and abs in a little while.
Have a good one.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Jenny: thanks, believe me those are great words of encouragement. You made me blush by the way  ....I don't get many words like those so I appreciate it very much. Boy I do hope you are right, right now I have a keg, not a six pack. I have a lot of work to do to turn it into a 6 pack, a whole lot of work...Thanks, I think you are being too kind....

Cyndi: You are always there for me aren't you? How could I not try to help you out when you have done so much for me? It is really the least I can do. I don't think I'll ever be able to fully repay you and the rest for the help, but I figure that if I am able to do what I aim to do, then I guess that may make you happy, I hope.... 
Today I am doing chest POWER....I am so looking forward to this week....

Britty: Hi hon, how's your day today? I have had a really hectic day. I have been in and out of the office when I thought that today would be an easy day to catch up with journals. My day started off well although hectic. I loaned my truck to my sister in law because her car broke down and she was going to have to rent a car. I can't allow that....So anyway, I had to take my wife to work, my son to his grandma's and my daughter to school. All of this before 8:00 am...pheww....that was a mission...
I am going to be posting all my meals of the day from today on and I'll leave me open to criticism, which I could really use. I hope that Jodi will shoot by and punish me for being bad or rewarding me for being good... By the way, great AVI, you really are a beautiful woman and coming from where you came from....Sometimes I am so in awe of your transformation that I lose sight of maybe that you were not like me. You weren't overweight like me, you had some pounds to lose and some fat to lose. I don't want it to seem like I am insulting you or anything like that....Yeah, I know, I know, but still, I rather say things as they come rather than have a misunderstanding later.

From a non college credit class called GUYS 101: Never mention the words "Fat", "weight" and "you", to a woman in the same sentence. You learn this and you will live a long and prosperous life.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

OK Power Chest

Here ya go....

Flat bench 3X4-6
Incline DB press 3x4-6
Flat flyes 3x5-7

When I see you   I will be very happy and very proud!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Nice boobies Britchick!!     

I am gonna have to take a pic in a see through top too!!  My NEXT AVI!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 20, 2004)

fanta/Tony
good luck on the cut, you have a alot of peeps to help you out by the looks of it!!
keep up the hard work, stay positive, work hard and good things will come!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Nice boobies Britchick!!
> 
> I am gonna have to take a pic in a see through top too!! My NEXT AVI!!


Well, now I just can die a happy man....I mean, how many of us can say that in our journals, two gorgeous women are talking about how nice the boobies are and promising that they will be wearing see thru clothes for the next photo?  
It just doesn't get any better than that....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> fanta/Tony
> good luck on the cut, you have a alot of peeps to help you out by the looks of it!!
> keep up the hard work, stay positive, work hard and good things will come!!!!!


Hey Tank, thanks a bunch for coming by here.  You are definitely one of the people that I look at for inspiration...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Very happy......This workout was short and sweet.  I may have done it wrong but I still feel good... 

I am not sure.  I really loaded up the barbell (for me) with about 175 pounds thinking that I could have lifted it.  Maybe I could have done 4 reps with a spotter, but I workout alone, so after I tried and couldnt do one rep by myself, I decided to take away 10 pounds.  The rest, you'll see.  I really didn't have much energy left after the bench press.  Also, I need to buy more plates, because I don't think I have enough weight and know that I could have done more in the inclined db press.  Enjoyed using proper form and a mild increase in the flyes...

POWER:

Flat Bench :
2 x 165
4 x 155
6 x 145 ( I could have done a seventh rep, but didn't think I'd have enough left for the rest of the routines...)

Inclined DB Press
4 x 30
5 x 20
7 x 20

Flay Flyes:
5 x 25
6 x 20
7 x 20

Today's diet was not the best yet, since I have to buy more groceries, but I did well with what I had:

Meal 1

2 eggs
3 egg whites
1 oz 2% fat chees
2 slices of multigrain bread

Meal 2
3 slices of Boars Head Deluxe Ham

Meal 3
1 salmon fillet (grilled)
1/2 cup rice
1/2 cup grilled onions

Meal 4
3 slices of Boars Head Deluxe Ham

Meal 5
1 chicken breast with buffalo sauce (no sugar)
1/2 large sweet potato
1 tbsp.  Smart Balance Omega 3 spread

This may not seem like a lot of good stuff yet.  I stil need to go shopping tomorrow for lettuce and tomato for my salads.  I also would like to eat something else during the intermediate meals, but I'll get to that....
Things will get better soon.....Hurricanes willing...er....God willing.....

All and all, I am more than satisfied with this workout.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

Why was I so satisfied with this workout? Check out my very first chest power workout. I have pasted most of the post here, only because I think that it was pretty funny. Also the comparison for me is astounding. I have really been doing this for 3 full weeks and the amazing thing is that I have had great gains and losses....The losses not major, but the gains are. Anyway, here it is. my very first chest workout:

*"I've got to preface by saying to ya'll that I am not upset, I am just a little disappointed about the weights and my performance all around.*
*Here goes:*

*WIde Grip Bench Press: *
*3 x 6: 95 pounds*
*3 x 5: 100 pounds*
*3 x 4: 115 pounds*
*   Wait, it gets better....*

*Inclined DB press:*
*3 x 6: 35 pounds*
*3 x 5: 40 pounds*
*3 x 4: 52.5 pounds*
*   Wait, there's more....*

*Dumbbell Flyes:*
*3 x 6: 30 pounds*
*3 x 5: 33 pounds*
*3 x 4: 37.5 pounds*
*   *

*Ok, now ya'll can stop laughing....stop laughing...STOP  "*

That was my workout back on August 2, 2004. I spent one week in New York where I did nothing so, yeah, maybe it's been a little over 3 weeks...
Regardless, I am very proud of my latest gains and I am looking forward to continuing with P/RR/S and hopefully, I will become part of the team.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 20, 2004)

tio..you eat less than i do!!!!!!!! 

3 slices..i hope they are thick...but i bet if you weigh that it comes in around 1.5oz total or less...


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 20, 2004)

Keep it up Tony and you will be right up there in the P/RR/S ranks with Tank, Riss and Cyndi


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> tio..you eat less than i do!!!!!!!!
> 
> 3 slices..i hope they are thick...but i bet if you weigh that it comes in around 1.5oz total or less...


You want to know the amazing thing?  That's how I have always eaten.  I have a really hard time eating more.  I am going to, but it'll take a lot of work....


----------



## dalila (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Tony, great gains on the flat bench, almost double, excellent!!  Once I can go all out in the gym, I'll ask you for your strength-gaining secret! 
And thanks for liking my name , I grew up hating it, c/z everyone would shorten it to Lila,  ( as in Leela) and it sounded so wussy! .


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 20, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Hi Tony, great gains on the flat bench, almost double, excellent!!  Once I can go all out in the gym, I'll ask you for your strength-gaining secret!
> And thanks for liking my name , I grew up hating it, c/z everyone would shorten it to Lila, ( as in Leela) and it sounded so wussy! .


Thank you my beautiful Dalila (name too), I am figuring my body remembers what it was like then and it's trying to adapt to my old lifting weights?
Or maybe I was just afraid of lifting heavy my first time.  Maybe because every time I am lifting I am thinking of my family.  Or maybe, I just want to have the approval from ya'll.....I know that the only approval I need is my own, but that's just a hypothesis.  I do draw strength from the IMrs....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 21, 2004)

You're making great progress Tony.  Congrats!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

WOW!!  WOW!! WOW!! That's all I can say!!  What a remarkable improvement !  WOW!    

Excellent workout!!!       Your coach is VERY VERY proud of you!!!  You my friend, are a perfect example of what can be accomplished when you put your mind to it!!!  You should be VERY happy and proud of yourself!!  

What workout do you need today?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 21, 2004)

AWESOME Improvement hon   ...so has the family all settled down now?  Was there much damage to your house Tony?


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Tony!

Dropping in to say a short "hello" due to limited time!

Hope to meet you at the Hard Rock in Hollywood, FL!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 21, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Tank, thanks a bunch for coming by here.  You are definitely one of the people that I look at for inspiration...


Well i really respect the fact that your journal says''Lifestyle change''
because thats what it boils down to!! and alot of people/loved ones/close friends dont realize that!!!
for people to change their diets around by simply measuring everything out[cups/oz/etc, would help out those people greatly, but for those same people, that simple task is just too much. so they dont do it, and then in turn dont understand what youre trying to do/achieve!!!
You have alot of support here and home by the sounds of it.thats really cool!!!!
my other little yet big advise is just be patient and persistent!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning Tony.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

JD:  Thanks again for your kind words, it means a lot to me that you guys who have struggled and have gotten to where you are today have taken the time to sorta' speak to me...

Cyndi:  How do you like me now?????   However, I gotta give credit where credit is due.  If it wasn't for you, I wouldn't be doing P/RR/S at the moment and who knows what I would be into.  Also, if it wasn't for you, maybe I wouldn't be feeling so good today.  The workout was right up my alley because it got me to first do bench press when I was "pumped" to get a workout in.  I spent a lot of energy in that exercise, sure, and didn't have as much left for the other two, but I am very happy....Thanks.... 

Velvetty:  Thanks for shooting by.  I know you've been busy, heck so have I and I understand that you can't just go by every journal daily.  I struggle with the same too, but it's nice to see you around here.  Love the AVI by the way.  Great definition.  You are going to do so well...
Our house came out ok, I had no more than $100 damage.  Some shingles fell off the roof and had a guy come over.  We are good, my spirits are high and I don't think that it'll ever be the same here in South Fla.  The good thing is that now everyone will get ready for a storm like the ones we've had next time.  That's what's important....

Dave:  I am so glad that you passed by here.  I know you are super busy and that's nice to hear.  You must be doing something right.
I wish to God I could go watch your band and meet ya over in Hollywood, but life changed for me when my 2 kids were born.  I struggle during work because I am not with them, and hate to not be with them at night...Silly ah?
Anyway, I'll be pulling for ya.... 

Tank:  Thanks for shooting by.  Your post meant a lot to me because it hit right on the spot.  Not everybody understands what I am doing.  Not everyone is completely for what I am doing.  I'll explain.  Everyone knows I am working out and trying to get better.  People have, however, a misconception regarding what it is that I am doing.  I am not lifting weights to get huge (ok, maybe not yet..  ), I am lifting weights to cut, to lose weight and to look better.  People have a misconception that lifting will only bulk you up and just make me look like a very strong fat man   .  I had that misconception too, in fact, until I started reading here months ago, I thought that I had to lift only light weight and lots of reps to cut.  It didn't however dawn on me that I had to have the right diet and the right training.  People think that I will hurt myself more than help.  Isn't that funny?
My poor wife, she is behind me, I know it, even if she doesn't tell me all the time.  She's been thru so many diets and routines, rollerblading, basketball, etc....I would be skeptical, but she isn't, she's going along with it.  Like a trooper....

Britty:  Hi hon, how's your day today?  I am a little sore but all and all happy and in good spirits after yesterday....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm awesome, little sore too from yesterdays workout and a bit tired, only 5 hrs sleep again... need to work on that.   
Have a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

good morning Sir Tony


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

Britty:  I am working on 4 1/2 hours of sleep.  Anthony decided to wake up at 5:00 am today and that's when my wife takes a shower to go to work.  Last night I stayed up doing the dishes so that Miriam wouldn't have to wake up early to do it and of course, watched Monday Night Football.....


NT:  Well how are you sir?  How was the moving?
I am tired but good....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 21, 2004)

Things went well.  Although I did break a video card on the big screen ... OPPS.  Other than that, we're in.  Now we just have to put things away.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 21, 2004)

I didn't have an awesome, amazing, high powered workout. This was disappointing to say the least. Well, not for me it isn't. I finally was able to do it. I worked out my legs today. Finally.....

Like I said, it wasn't the most intense or amazing workout I have done yet, however, that's exactly how I planned it. I wanted to break a sweat but at the same time I wanted to strengthen my legs little by little. I have accomplished both.
Cyndi, I didn't tell you anything about this workout because you had already given this to me almost a month ago and was embarrased that I had not been able to work the legs at all....
Here it goes....

Squats:
4 x 205
5 x 185
6 x 155

Leg Extensions:
4 x 70
5 x 70
6 x 70

Leg Curls:
4 x 85
5 x 70
6 x 60

Standing Calf Raises:
4 x 205
5 x 185
6 x 165

      

My meals for the day:

Meal 1
2 eggs
3 egg whites
1 oz 2% fat cheese

Meal 2
5 slices of boars head chicken
6 soda crackers

Meal 3
1 grilled chicken breast
1/2 cup rice
1/2 cup of red beans soup
1/2 cup onions

Meal 4
1 slice of potato bread (only available at the time)
2 slices of boars head deluxe ham
1/2 oz 2% fat free cheese

Meal 5
1 McGrilled Chicken Sandwich (no McDonalds bread)
Buffalo sauce (no sugar)
1 baked potato

There we go, a-cutting we will go.....

All in all a very successful day. I am in very high spirits and very happy about my "puny" workout.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey there, Tony! Buenos dias!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

WHAT???  Are you kidding me?  That was a awesome workout!!  You did great!!  Great leg curls!!!  You have strong hammies!!  Your coach is impressed and very proud!!        

Good job with your diet too!!!       


What are you doing today?


----------



## Velvet (Sep 22, 2004)

That sounds like an awesome w/o Tony!!!  Nice diet too, looks like you are right back on track...in the fast lane


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, you know after looking at the workout, I know that I held back on my squats because I was afraid that I may hurt my back if I had done more weight.  I wanted to get the form down rather than hurt myself and not be able to work out.

On the other hand, I know that my leg extensions could have been better, but I looked at the wrong workout.  I was supposed to do leg extensions, which I did, but when I looked at my very first power workout, I saw that I had lifted 55 pounds, so I put it 70 to see how I did.  After I finished my first set I found it to be so easy and then I read it correctly, my first workout had me do "Single" Leg Extensions, so I figured, let's leave it at 70 pounds all the way thru and see what happens, I know I could have done at least 25 to 30 more pounds at my lower reps.  All in all, I am happier today than yesterday, if that's possible.  I don't think I have the right form down on the squats and not because I am bending my back, but because I am not going as far down as I should.  Again, I have this apprehension about my left knee and I am afraid that I will tweak it and throw everything down the drain by getting injured....I guess little by little I'll be getting the hand of it.

*Ivy:*  Buenos dias to you nena, are you feeling better today?  You still sounded pretty throttled last night when I read your journal.  I am doing much better.  My cold is barely there as I only felt it today in the morning, and I mean barely....

*Cyndi:*  wow, the fact that my coach with the "LEGS" is telling me I have strong hammies really means something to me.  I have read that you take a lot of pride in your leg workout, so thanks for the compliment.  I do have to tell you that I have been cheating.  How so?  Well, it all started a month before Aly was born.  I mean, when you weigh 310 pounds and carry that weight for 6 months, your legs have no choice but get stronger.  That's part of my cheating.  However, the real credit to my legs being as strong as they are is to soccer.  I played for close to 15 years.  10 years in Venezuela (since I was 4) and 5 years here in the states all thru high school and some after graduation.  Believe me, soccer has helped me strengthen my legs enough that when I was playing football back in the day, I never worked out my legs.  Never needed to.  Right out of high school, out of the blues, one day I did a 680 pounds vertical leg press.  I had never done a leg press of any kind before....So, I'll probably not go too hard with my legs.  All I need there is to take some fat on my upper thighs and that's it....When I post my comparison photos in 6 weeks, you'll understand what I am talking about, in fact, later I am going to post a question for all and I would love to read your opinion..... 

*Velvetty: * Hon, I am so proud of you and what you are doing and it gives me chills, the fact that you tell me that I am having a good workout and good diet.  Just wait and see, I am competing with Britty to see what happens Yeah, I know, she already beat me, but I find it fun to follow her 6 weeks plan because we started our current plans at the same time (Monday).  Thanks for your very kind comments...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Many times I have said that I won't always write workout stuff.  Sometimes I'll write something that makes me happy, or something that makes me sad, or something that simply amuses me....

Today, I woke up in a great mood.  I enjoyed yesterday's workout because I surprised myself.  My diet is slowly taking shape again and I slept a little better yesterday.  I slept over 5 hours (I had been sleeping a little over 4 hours a night thanks to my kids...).
I even told Ivy in her journal that I was in fact in a great mood.  Right after I wrote that I got a call from my wife to tell me that my daughter's teacher had called and that Aly seemed not to be feeling well because she had been crying a lot today.  I took off immediately to get her, but when I got to school she was doing better.  I waited until she finished lunch and we left, but instead of dropping her off at her grandmother's house, I took her to work with me.  Boy I had a great time today with her, my brother and our partner also played around with her.  It was great.
I am not going to lie to ya'll and say that I didn't get scared about Aly being sick, but what an amazingly great day this turned out to be.
I played with my daughter and worked...yeah right, I worked..... 
All in all a nice day with my Aly and I just spent a good hour playing with my Anthony...
Aly went to sleep early, hopefully Anthony will too...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, today no workout.  Played with the kids.....

My meals are as follows:

Meal 1

2 eggs
3 egg whites
2 slices of boars head deluxe ham
1 oz 2% cheese
1 cup of OJ

Meal 2

4 slices of Boars Head Chicken
6 soda crackers

Meal 3
1 grilled chicken breast
1/2 cup rice
1/4 cup of read bean soup
1/4 cup onions
Tomato and Lettuce salad no dressing

Meal 4
1 potato bread 
2 slices of boars head deluxe ham
1/2 oz 2% cheese

Meal 5
1 sun dried tomato/basil with ham and cheese wrap....

Sorry that's all

Not a lot to choose from here yet....

Kids not sleeping....No cardio tonight.....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

You didn't get enough cardio playing with the kids today ?  Little kids wear me out    Guess I better get in shape... gonna be a grandpa in about 3 weeks


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 22, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You didn't get enough cardio playing with the kids today ? Little kids wear me out  Guess I better get in shape... gonna be a grandpa in about 3 weeks


Congrats Gary...
By the way, I was actually speaking about other alternative to cardio....


----------



## dalila (Sep 22, 2004)

Tony I hear new parents don't get a lot of alternative cardio you speak about LOL!! ,  J/K!

What do you do by the way when you can leave in a middle of the day to get Aly? She is such a lucky little girl to play office with daddy! .  My 4 years old nephew saw me a couple of times doing some work on the PC and asked what I was doing, so I showed him some cool stuff on the Net, and now every time I call him and ask what's he up to , he says self-importantly " I am working on the computer aunty"  Kids! 

Hey, weekend is coming, yay! Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

I was very happy with your leg workout!    
What do you need today?

Today is my rest day.. but I think I may do a little cardio and abbies.  My leg workout was so brutal yesterday I couldn't do abs.     I was exhausted!!  LOVE THAT!!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning Tony, excellent work on the diet and training, you're doing awesome, keep up the great work!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

Goooood morning!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

morning sir Tony


----------



## Velvet (Sep 23, 2004)

GOod morning darling, how's the family today?

Holy crap Sappy, that's quite the avi..do you guys model?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

Good morning all, well, guess what, we have another hurricane coming to bother us over the weekend...Isn't it amazing that we have this nuisance almost every other week?  This time, the hurricane WILL NOT hamper me and my training.  I refuse.... 

Yesterday was one of my best days.  Aly wasn't sick as I thought, she was just sleepy... 

Dalila:  yeah, I know, alternative cardio isn't always something that happens, trust me on this one.  Kids simply don't cooperate   
My family owns an export business of medical equipment.  I manage it along with my father and brother.  My father is in the land of Arnold (Austria) and I am doing things with my brother.  He had a really rough day yesterday, as he spent the whole day playing with his niece  

Cyndi:  Hello my beautiful, talented and driven coach (you are going to get soo sick of me   ).  Thanks for the encouraging words.  Today's agenda brings Shoulders and Tris...That should be fun, although I worry sometimes that since I workout by myself I may be doing less than I may have been able to do if I had a spotter....that's life I guess...Yesterday I mentioned a question that I had.  I will try to post it today, just see how you can help me (along with anyone else that may want to interject) or what you can think of about that...Good for you, a rest day....Your workout sounded very painful, but as I always say, it seemed painful good.... 

Britty:  Good morning Bombshell, I am so happy that you came by to say hi.  You really are a kick-ass person (wait, let me get out of the 80's, hang on .....yeah, I am back now....kick ass, what is the matter with me? lol)
Thank you for your kind words, they do mean a lot....I'll keep on keeping on....

Ivy:  Buenas tardes linda.  So you sound upbeat.  Keep it up. Have agreat day!!

Velvetty:  Good afternoon beautiful.  Family is good.  Driving me nuts...lol
Sapphy's avi would look much better without baldie.....  (kidding coach but I had to say baldie because he's blocking some of you and I didn't like that...)

NT:  Good day sir, how have you been?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2004)

I am doing well ... been busy fixing this or that in the house ... cleaning it from top to bottom ... painting ...

I'm really looking forward to sitting in the backyard this weekend and having a beer.  

How are things with yourself?  Another hurricane?  Not that any are docile, but is this one coming worse than the previous one?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I am doing well ... been busy fixing this or that in the house ... cleaning it from top to bottom ... painting ...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to sitting in the backyard this weekend and having a beer.
> 
> How are things with yourself? Another hurricane? Not that any are docile, but is this one coming worse than the previous one?


NT, this is SSDH....We change it to Same $hit Different Hurricane...they all suck....lol

I did the same thing you did when I bought my house I did the same too.....It's fun though.  That'll be a well earned beer....


----------



## P-funk (Sep 23, 2004)

> it amazing that we have this nuisance almost every other week?



I am amazed that people actually live in Florida knowing that there is the possibility that their property will be destroyed every year or their lives will be changed every year during hurricane season.  I would never want to live there.  Every time I think of moving to california I think about the eartquakes and it is just somethign I don't want to deal with.  I'd rather put up with a cold ass winter on the east coast than go through something like that.  Hang in there buddy.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am amazed that people actually live in Florida knowing that there is the possibility that their property will be destroyed every year or their lives will be changed every year during hurricane season. I would never want to live there. Every time I think of moving to california I think about the eartquakes and it is just somethign I don't want to deal with. I'd rather put up with a cold ass winter on the east coast than go through something like that. Hang in there buddy.


 THANK YOU VERY MUCH. I agree. I am so heading out of here soon! hahaha!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am amazed that people actually live in Florida knowing that there is the possibility that their property will be destroyed every year or their lives will be changed every year during hurricane season.  I would never want to live there.  Every time I think of moving to california I think about the eartquakes and it is just somethign I don't want to deal with.  I'd rather put up with a cold ass winter on the east coast than go through something like that.  Hang in there buddy.


Wussy.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Wussy.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am amazed that people actually live in Florida knowing that there is the possibility that their property will be destroyed every year or their lives will be changed every year during hurricane season. I would never want to live there. Every time I think of moving to california I think about the eartquakes and it is just somethign I don't want to deal with. I'd rather put up with a cold ass winter on the east coast than go through something like that. Hang in there buddy.


Well, I guess I have no choice in the matter.  If I want to enjoy one of the best beaches and reap the benefits, then I also have to run with the consequences... 
In reality, I wouldn't mind putting up with cold ass winters, that's what sweaters are for....right?


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I have no choice in the matter. If I want to enjoy one of the best beaches and reap the benefits, then I also have to run with the consequences...
> In reality, I wouldn't mind putting up with cold ass winters, that's what sweaters are for....right?


 sweaters, fuzzy socks, hot chocolate, warm blankets, and FIREPLACES.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> sweaters, fuzzy socks, hot chocolate, warm blankets, and FIREPLACES.


How'd I miss all that.....

I would love to take off asap, but the thing is that our families here are very, very close knit, so we really kinda stay together.  It's hard because many of my "family-people" live in Venezuela but thanks to technology, we keep in touch a lot.....But we are still close....
Still, I like the visual that I got with Ivy's FIREPLACE statement


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> sweaters, fuzzy socks, hot chocolate, warm blankets, and FIREPLACES.


Cold winters seem like a novelty to you, Floridians.  But trust me, they're no picnic.  Obviously not as bad as the hurricanes you have to put up with, but still annoying as all shit.  After a while, the snow will really begin to get to you.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Cold winters seem like a novelty to you, Floridians. But trust me, they're no picnic. Obviously not as bad as the hurricanes you have to put up with, but still annoying as all shit. After a while, the snow will really begin to get to you.


Maxturbator, I would much rather be cold than have the roof of my house torn out by a wind....We get pretty annoyed at the weather from Sept. to Nov (Hurricane season).  We may not have to shovel snow, but we get a great workout putting up the shutters, taking down the shutters, putting them up again.....LOL 
I do know what you mean though....I hear that shoveling snow is no fun....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Maxturbator, I would much rather be cold than have the roof of my house torn out by a wind....We get pretty annoyed at the weather from Sept. to Nov (Hurricane season). We may not have to shovel snow, but we get a great workout putting up the shutters, taking down the shutters, putting them up again.....LOL
> I do know what you mean though....I hear that shoveling snow is no fun....


 FOR ONCE i would like to shovel snow. I'm sure it beats MOWING THE LAWN in the hot sun, getting a nasty sunburn and tons of mosquito bites (not that i have a lawn to mow anymore).


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 23, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> FOR ONCE i would like to shovel snow. I'm sure it beats MOWING THE LAWN in the hot sun, getting a nasty sunburn and tons of mosquito bites (not that i have a lawn to mow anymore).


 And I realize these may very well be "famous last words" and a few months down the line I'll be saying something like, "F*CK!!! I HATE SNOW! If i have to shovel this walkway one more time.... ARRRGHHH!"


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> GOod morning darling, how's the family today?
> 
> Holy crap Sappy, that's quite the avi..do you guys model?



    NO but we like to take dirty pics together!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Tony Babe, I am still at work but I will get you your wo shortly!!    

BALDIE!!!      He's not bald, it's a solar panel for his SEX MACHINE!!

AND he's always fully charged!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Tony Babe, I am still at work but I will get you your wo shortly!!
> 
> BALDIE!!!   He's not bald, it's a solar panel for his SEX MACHINE!!
> 
> AND he's always fully charged!!


Part 1, no problem hon, even if you can't post it, I can always work back and get an older one, although it would be fun to get a new one...

Part 2, Waaaay too much information....LOL...Wait until he gets older....    , no, wait, it doesn't really change much.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

RR Shoulders

Seated Dumbell press 3x5-7
DB front laterals 3x8-10
DB side lateral 2x12-14
Bent over laterals 2x16-18

RR Tris
2 hand overhead DB extension 3x5-7
rope pushdowns 3x10-12
dumbell bench kickbacks 2x14-16

Have fun HUN!!
Off to the gym !!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

Cyn:  I had fun working out, however, I was actually doing Power this week.  Don't fret, I went back and designed something fun.  See if you like it:

Power
SHOULDERS

Seated Military Press
3 x 115
5 x 95
6 x 94

Lat Raise
4x 30
5 x 20
6 x 20

Upright Row (Major Grip Failure.  If it wasn't for my grip, I would have lifted more)
4 x 115
5 x 105
6 x 95

TRICEPS

Tris Pushdown (I could have done more weight in my first set)
4 x 70
5 x 60
6 x 60

Rope Pushdown
2 x 80
5 x 60
7 x 60

I had to scrap the kickbacks that I had scheduled because I was tired.  My tris are burning folks..... 

I'll be back a little later.  I have a few thoughts to share with ya'll...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have to tell you, I have been thinking how to ask this question for a while or if I even need to ask it. I am attaching a photo of mine with two arrows pointing at two spots that I have found to be a very large problem that may not be getting resolved.
Will a cutting diet help me fix that along with the workouts? Or do you guys think that after I am done cutting I may have to have that skin removed?
When I got up to 300 plus pounds, those sides grew more than I care to mention.
I am only hoping that this will get fixed with my current training and diet....
The text boxes didn't come out right.  What they say is that both are major problem areas and that they need to get fixed....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

Tony,
Everbody is different but in my opinion you will be ok .  Diet and exericise will take care of you .   

Oh and nice wo. But I think your coach needs a good "talking to " She evidently was pre-occupied when she was making up your last wo


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

I agree with Gary  Before I lost my weight I was like "my ass is huge (I store fat there easily  ), diet and exercise will never take care of that". Well, now, allthough I still have a bubble butt, it is looking so much better. Just keep going at it and you'll see lotsa changes


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm with the two above me. I was up to 275 and had the same problems. When I lost the weight the problem was solved. Just need to be patient and hand in there, but I don't need to tell you that. You doing awesome as is, and your w/o's are looking great. Your starting to throw some nice lb's around there!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

Opps sorry Tony!  My bad, I am in RR week!    Great workout in any case!!

I think diet and exercise will take care of those "problem spots" too!  You have great potential, seriously, I can see it.  Your calves are nice, big!!  You are lucky.  I think once you lose a bit of BF, you are gonna get BIG and BUFF!!!  You obviously are very strong naturally.    

Do you need a POWER workout for today or this weekend??  

AND   to Gary!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Folks,


I'll be by a little later....I'm trying to kick ass here at work so that I can get the heck out of here and prepare for the hurricane....

Will talk later....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

right back at you Cyndi 

ANOTHER HURRICANE !???????


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello boys and girls, well as you all might know, we have another hurricane in our midst.  The hurricane known as Jeanne made an unexpected turn toward Florida.  The only thing that we know for sure is that it's going to hit Florida.  Where?  Still a mistery.  They keep saying it depends on steering currents, and wabbles and this and that.....All in all I am sick and tired of this.  The good news is that I am in better spirits than back when Frances and Ivan literally depressed the hell out of me.
Yesterday I forgot to write in my meals, which were as follows:

Meal 1
2 Eggs
3 Egg Whites
2 slices of Boars Head Deluxe Ham
1 oz of 2% fat cheese
2 slices of MultiGrain Bread
1 cup of OJ

Meal 2
I was eating $hit and skipped it...

Meal 3
Grilled chicken steak
1/2 cup tomatoes
1/2 cup onions (grilled and raw)
1/4 cup rice

Meal 4
4 slices of Boars head chicken
6 soda crackers

Meal 5
McGrilled Chicken Sandwich plain and w/o bread
Buffalo sauce (no sugar)
1 medium sweet potato
2 tsp smart balance Omega 3 spread for the potato.....

I will workout today and will take my two days off over the weekend to, yup, put up the shutters that I took down....
This is SUCK!!!! (from Office Space)


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 24, 2004)

There is something that I didn't say yesterday after I posted that photo that I should have said.
For me, it's really hard to look in the mirror and not see a fat person that has not changed.  I don't see changes in me yet.  I know they are there but I am looking at the mirror with my "fat" glasses.  There have been changes that my eyes don't seem to capture.  My clothes are not tight.  I have had to tighten up my weightbelt more because it was beginning to fall downward.  My stomach has reduced, again because my wife hugs me and her arms go all the way around   , one of my watches that was a little big on me,now is too big to wear.  I feel my biceps which was not allowed by the fat that surrounded them before, and yes, those problematic under arm hangers that I showed in the photo.  Now that I had time to think about it, I am more worried about it now than I was then because now I can see them better, meaning that I have shrunk some and that's beginning to hang, which worried me....
So yeah, there have to be some changes that I can't yet see...It's called Fat Myopia....I wish it would go away...

Gary:  thanks for your comments.  Believe me I am flattered that you would think that my workout was good.  I've seen your workouts, they are plain scary....It's funny, I think the reason why I am so worried about the problem areas is because I can see them better now....Maybe I have changed some....Nah, I like my coach, she must have been thinking about that solar panel for the sex machine that she was talking about..... 

Jenny:  What are you talking about?  Bubble butt?  are you kidding?  That is one of our best ASSets   .  I hope that you are right.  I definitely want to take those things out...

Rock:  Hey man, nice to see you here....You see, I acknowledge you, unlike the last time   .  I don't want anyone here to take this the wrong way, I value everyone's opinions equally, I assure you, but I was hoping that you more than anyone would answer this because you did say that you weighed 275 and I thought that you may have had the same problem at some point.  You have put my mind at ease somewhat.....

Cyndi:  Like I said, you may have have your mind occupied with impure thoughts after I ragged on baldie, or the solar powered sex machine... 
Hey listen, I know you were busy and went out of your way to prepare something for me, so don't ever, ever say sorry, unless you call me names, in which case I may be hard pressed to forgive you   ...Nah, don't listen to me, I am kidding....
Regarding my calves, I bet you that if I was to take a picture, you would see these huge calves that have a lot more definition than they should for a fat guy.  They are nice and strong....
Anyway my beautiful, talented and driven coach (you thought I'd forget didn't you...), I am doing Power Bis and Back today.  I didn't get to do this during the last hurricane and I am not going to miss out this time...Bull Sh...

Either way folks, I am in good spirits and your comments helped me there, because I was worried about those areas (Im silly right?)
Let's see what they "forecasters" will come up with today.....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 24, 2004)

Power Bis
-Standing barbell CURL...2 X 4-6
-SEATED ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...3 X 5-7
-SINGLE ARM DUMBELL PREACHER CURL...2 X 5-7

Power Back
-UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN...3 X 5-7
-Bent over barbell row...3 X 5-7
-bench ONE ARM ROW...3 X 5-7
-Deadlifts...3 X 5-7


Whadda ya think??


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 24, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Power Bis
> -Standing barbell CURL...2 X 4-6
> -SEATED ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL...3 X 5-7
> -SINGLE ARM DUMBELL PREACHER CURL...2 X 5-7
> ...


Perfect


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 24, 2004)

My mind wasn't into it but I had a hell of a lot of energy....I made a couple of changes that were going to be needed today...

Power Bis
Standing barbell CURL
4 x 75
5 x 65
6 x 55

SEATED ALTERNATE DUMBELL CURL
5 x 30
6 x 30
6 x 30

SINGLE ARM DUMBELL PREACHER CURL
4 x 40
6 x 30

Power Back
UNDERHAND GRIP PULLDOWN
5 x 120
6 x 120
8 x 110

WG Pulldown
5 x 110
6 x 100
10 x 90

BENCH ONE ARM ROW
5 x 40
6 x 30
10 x 30

I am not happy with the way my grip has been behaving lately. I am afraid that because I have been concentrating on my grip I may screw something up. I will probably buy grips next week. Either way, I nixed the deadlifts and the bent over rows....

I liked my workout because I really didn't want to do (mentally) the last exercise and my body beat my mind in this case....  

I also chose to see how high my reps could go at those weights, so I went higher to see what I had in me.  If that's an error folks, let me know....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 24, 2004)

Seems like every time I check up on you there's another hurricane on the way... yikes!
Workouts look great Tony.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 25, 2004)

What the hell am I doing up at 7:45 am on a saturday?  Why am I not sleeping like the rest of the normal people?  Easy, it's called "a hurricane is coming".  I've been up since about 5:45 am.  Don't worry folks, I fell asleep before 11:00 pm as the workout really kicked my ass.  Anyway, we have a hurricane just about 10 hours away from hitting land.  Funny thing is that nobody knows where it's going to hit... The National Hurricane Center predicts that it'll turn north, but guess what folks, it hasn't happened.  Yup, they don't have a freaking clue.  Either way, we are going to be getting winds no matter what...
Uncanny.  Either way, we have restocked our food, of course, no salad, no chicken, no lean meats or fish.  Nope, we bought breads, crackers, vienna sausages, etc....FUDGE (Ok, no cursing...)
The good news is that I worked out hard this week and was able to finish my workouts for the week....The bad news is that all the hard work is lost for the week....No, there is no chance to fix that....
Well, I am bolting to my grandparents' to put a few shutters that were taken down.
I guess we'll pray and hope for the best....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 25, 2004)

Fudge?!   
Tony if it's any consolation I was up at 5:30am this morning... I can't sleep past 6am these days it seems, regardless of what time I go to bed! lol
Stay safe.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Britty:  Yup, that workout kicked my ass last night, the thing that boils my liver is the fact that all the dieting and effort from the week goes to waste thanks to another storm...It's tiring...

Yup, that's right, I said FUDGE, I was mad and that's about as much as I will do from now on because I have two kids and I don't want them to read this later in life and go FU..? what does that mean?  Nothing more fun than having to explain a kid what's going on with those words...

Well folks, my house is shuttered, they still aren't sure of anything and I am tired of the bs..I will be online until lights go out....

See ya'll later....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> What the hell am I doing up at 7:45 am on a saturday? Why am I not sleeping like the rest of the normal people? Easy, it's called "a hurricane is coming". I've been up since about 5:45 am. Don't worry folks, I fell asleep before 11:00 pm as the workout really kicked my ass. Anyway, we have a hurricane just about 10 hours away from hitting land. Funny thing is that nobody knows where it's going to hit... The National Hurricane Center predicts that it'll turn north, but guess what folks, it hasn't happened. Yup, they don't have a freaking clue. Either way, we are going to be getting winds no matter what...
> Uncanny. Either way, we have restocked our food, of course, no salad, no chicken, no lean meats or fish. Nope, we bought breads, crackers, vienna sausages, etc....FUDGE (Ok, no cursing...)
> The good news is that I worked out hard this week and was able to finish my workouts for the week....The bad news is that all the hard work is lost for the week....No, there is no chance to fix that....
> Well, I am bolting to my grandparents' to put a few shutters that were taken down.
> I guess we'll pray and hope for the best....


 Mmmmm. Fudge. Oh, not _that_ kind of fudge. Oh well...  haha!

 Hey all joking aside. Stay safe, enjoy those vienna sausages with your wife and kids... and don't worry about the workout. It's only two days -- things will be back to normal sunday night.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 25, 2004)

When does love turn into love? 

This question was posed by J'Bo in her journal and it inspired me to tell ya'll a little story that my just give her an answer for her long run....

I believe that lust does turn to love. It happened to my wife and myself. We met and got interested in each other, or as I like to refer to it as, the bamboozling of Miriam. How did I know that I had bamboozled....er.....that Miriam and I were in lust? Because we just couldn't keep our hands off each other, with that I have to tell you that we somehow stayed celibate for almost 4 years (OH THE HUMANITY!!!!!  ). That's the way she wanted it, however, we really did lust each other. We spoke nightly until it was way too late and past our normal bedtime. Then one day, I found myself longing to be with her and hold her in my arms. I felt sick because she wasn't with me. In fact, at that time we both would call each other all the time. Back then, the beepers were in and cell phones were just too expensive, so we would send each other little messages on the beepers.
You may be wondering how we can be celibate and lust at the same time. I hope I don't have to tell you the many ways to alliviate that problem.... 
Anyway, almost 8 years later (Nov. 23) and our "activity" has diminished (We love our kids, but my God they are always awake.... ), but not our lust for each other. However, our love has grown and transcended anything that we could ever have expected....
Sorry for the long winded story, but yes, at some point Love and Lust meet and it is right at that moment that you reach paradise. In between lust and love there is time. You get to know each other and you click both physically and psychologically, then lust suddenly acquires knowledge and that knowledge turns into love. It is your job (both) to keep love and lust together the rest of your lives. That my beautiful J'Bo is a perfect marriage, and the answer to your question........I am testament of that.....
It also helps that you somehow hypnotize your prey to make them want you and anything you may want.... Did I say prey? I meant mate, mate is what I meant to say, and did I say hypnotize, nothing like that.... 

I hope I didn't bore you to tears with this answer, but in reality, one of my kids is still awake and well, Mr. Lust Killer will not be asleep for another hour, so I guess I can write. This is my journal and I can write what I want, even if it has nothing to do with body building...


----------



## P-funk (Sep 25, 2004)

Great story T.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks PFunk....

And after embarrassing myself with that story, I am ready to start my new week.  I am thinking of erasing it outright.  I guess I must have been melancholic on sat. night and wrote that, who knows..... 
I took a sabbatical from my computer and the internet saturday night and sunday so that I could enjoy the amazing coverage that we got of Hurricane Jeanne in every single Fudging channel my local TV market had.  I mean, even the UHF channels were invaded by hurricane coverage.  I have to tell you, I was worried that HBO would not show the Roy Jones and Glen Johnson fight because of breaking news from Florida and hurricane Jeanne.  Jones got his ass knocked out by Johnson, but that's another story for another day.....
Back to local TV.  Is it me or do they simply overdo things just a bit?  A bit, yeah right....I mean, we had coverage from the time the hurricane hit the Bahamas and all the way to the aftermath.  Speaking of the coverage, have any of you seen the reporters in the middle of the storms?  These people have to have lost a bet with someone.  Why else would they be standing there in the middle of the storm?  Outside?  I heard a guy got his a$$ beaten up when he got hit by a strong feeder band.  For what I understand the guy was standing there one minute and then he was doing cartwheels after he lost the battle to stay standing with the hurricane.....
Anyway, I am starting again.  I had an aweful eating weekend because all we had were, again, crackers, breads, sausages, cookies, etc...
I am starting the way I did it when I first started coming to this board.  Back to the basics with oatmeal, chicken, salads, sweet potatoes and potatoes, etc....
I willl post my meals and workouts and actually count the calories again.  I'll get some reading done today too....It should be fun..... ....right.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

Beautiful, talented and driven coach Cyndi, today is RR chest.....

We'll see what happens....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Beautiful, talented and driven coach Cyndi, today is RR chest.....
> 
> We'll see what happens....




Here ya go...

Bench press 3x6-8
Incline DB press 3x10-12
flat flyes 3x13-15

Too bad we are not on the same schedule.. I am now in shock week! 

Aww what a great story!!  I know how you feel I ADORE Chris and lust after him constantly!!!  He is my soulmate and there are no other men in my eyes!! :  

Tony you are a sweet sweet man!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

whoa .... whoa ... there Mr. Tony.  Love ........ lust ... yeah yeah 

what is the foolishness I hear you talking about Jones getting knocked out?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> whoa .... whoa ... there Mr. Tony. Love ........ lust ... yeah yeah
> 
> what is the foolishness I hear you talking about Jones getting knocked out?


Yup, got knocked out in the 9th round.  The guy that beat him is a Jamaican from Miami.....Out cold....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

I have since Googled this sad sad event ... and found out that Jones got knocked out the last fight he had against Tarver.  This is a sad day for me. Are you a boxing fan Tony?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I have since Googled this sad sad event ... and found out that Jones got knocked out the last fight he had against Tarver. This is a sad day for me. Are you a boxing fan Tony?


I sure am, in fact did a little boxing when I was younger.  When I say a little boxing I am talking about 2 fights.  I liked my nose the way it was.....then when I was about 22 years old a softball hit me flush in the nose.....LOL....

I am also a Roy Jones fan, it's really sad to see.  But it was actually scary because he got so KO'd, that his head bounced off the canvas twice....
He was on the mat for a few minutes....I am hoping it was just a concussion....
His trainer in a post fight interview said:  "Roy's been getting hit a little bit more than he used to..."  I agree.  It's time for Mr. Jones to either quit or begin learning how to cover up and forget about bobbing and weaving, because it is clear that he's no longer the same....The fight is being played on HBO over and over....
To Johnson's credit, he saw the Tarver film of both fights and followed it exactly.  He stayed on top of him and hit him over and over.  However the knockout wasn't exactly punch accumulation.  It was a well placed right hand behind the ear but not in the neck.  Jones had also gotten rocked in the 5th round when his legs went wobbly for a second.  One thing, he went off on Johnson a couple of times but did absolutely nothing to him. 
Sadly, I think he's done....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

I too did a little boxing ... I was a golden gloves champion.  I did it because I was like Roy Jones in his prime ... just that much faster than everyone else.  Although, I never did like getting hit either.  I told everyone that the first time I really got clocked, I was done.  I saw most of my boxing favs wind up having a hard time carrying on a conversation (Ali, Frazier, Hearns) and didn't want to end up like them.  So I did get caught once ... and I called it done.   My coach said I had the potential to go as far as I wanted ... but in order to do that, I had to be willing to get hit 

You are right, it is time to call it a career.  He can't change the way he fights.  He relied on speed, speed and more speed.  And from what I read and what you've told me, he just doesn't have that anymore.  I hope he retires and is remembered for the champion he was, not the has been who didn't know when to call it quits.  I think eveyone should go out like Hagler - as a champ.  Don't try and milk a few more dollars, but to know when you've done all you can, and retire a champion.  I liked his fighting style but truly admire him for going out on top - there are many who have done that.  I won't take anymore of your journal chatting about boxing as I don't have many here who enjoy it.


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey there, amigo! Just stopping by to say hello. I've actually got a ton of work to do today, so I'm not spending as much time on here as usual.

 Hugs!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

NT: not me, I was the gym champion...lol...I knocked out the "GUY" basically who was the king of the gym. I came in A La Tua, and bulldozed thru the guy. At the time I had stamina and a hell of a right hook. I pummeled him for a round and at the end he went down and didn't want to fight anymore. The other two fights I won too, and one of them was because I got pissed off at the other guy for, you guessed it, hitting me in the nose....He grazed me and it hurt...lol...I got pissed off and went at him like a crazy man....
Who would have told me that later in my life I was going to break my nose playing softball.... 
Relax folks, I am not like that. I am not crazy and do not beat up people.....

Ivy:  Hi beautiful, I hope your day is going well....I have had a bit of a crazy day here.  I have been in the board once in a while, but it's been insane.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

As I have been going thru my day today, I am happy to say that I am working my ass off.  Why would I ever be happy to be working on a monday, but I am.  There was a chance I may not have worked if Hurricane Bioatch would have passed by here.  For that I am thankful.  

Now for the good, I have a renewed burst of will power today.  I have applied that so far to today's meals.  I think I'll be Ok.  The eating over the weekend wasn't exactly out of hand, in fact, there wasn't a lot of eating and whenever I ate something, it wouldn't be "good for you", so that's life.....
Britty, I am not exactly starting over, as you asked me in your diary.  For me it's more like a re-managing of my goals for the 6 weeks after one of them went out the window in a mere 2 days (sat and sun)

So, that's my story I am sticking with it....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

Short and simple....

Today's workout:

Bench press 
6 x 135
7 x 125
8 x 125

Incline Bench press 
10 x 115
11 x 105
10 x 95 (I literally reached failure here as in my 11th my body failed me)

flat flyes 
13 x 20
14 x 20
15 x 20


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

Again, short and simple.


Meals:

Meal 1:
2 eggs
2 egg whites
1 oz 2% cheese
2 slices of sugar free multigrain bread
1 cup OJ

Meal 2
1 cup oatmeal
4 tsp sugar free syrup

Meal 3
1 roasted chicken breast
1 cup balsamic tomatoes
3/4 large sweet potato

Meal 4
1 cup Oatmeal
4 tsp sugar free syrup

Meal 5
1 slice potato bread before workout

Meal 6 
1 McGrilled Chicken Sdwch. plain w/o bread
2 tbsp buffalo sauce (no sugar)
2 slices of sugar free multigrain bread

I continue to have problems here.  It seems like I am not eating a whole lot, but I am so full when I finish that I can't eat much more...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

GREAT Workout!!    What do you need for today?  Are you still working out from home??


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> GREAT Workout!!  What do you need for today? Are you still working out from home??


Prying my eyes away from the sig to say yes to Sapphire.....LOL

Sorry, yes, I am working out from home....
I made a change yesterday to the workout because I need to buy some more plates to get my dumbbells to work better and lift higher weights....
Now for the question of the day, am I doing it right when sometimes I go to failure in any workout? Should I just leave those for Power days?

What do you think?

Now back to my previous activity of starting at Cyndi's butt.......er.......working, I meant working.....did I say that out loud????


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

You should always try to lift to failure!!  That is your goal, when you are in rep range week, you are trying to pick a weight that you can go to failure within the specified rep range.      You did GOOD!!!  That was fine the change you made!!!    

What about today??


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey Cyndi, today is legs.....RR...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wahooo!! RR Legs. Go gettem Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You should always try to lift to failure!! That is your goal, when you are in rep range week, you are trying to pick a weight that you can go to failure within the specified rep range.  You did GOOD!!! That was fine the change you made!!!
> 
> What about today??


I had gotten confused and probably didn't read right, but I guess I just went up to my desired rep and that's it....
Is that only in RR or is that in P, RR and S?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 28, 2004)

No, Tony!!!!!!  Don't tell me you joined their cult, too.  
Will this PRRS madness never end???

j/k I just got into it myself.  
Best of luck.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I had gotten confused and probably didn't read right, but I guess I just went up to my desired rep and that's it....
> Is that only in RR or is that in P, RR and S?


Well basically it is just for RR and P and a bit of S.  In shock week though since we are doing supersets you can't really go to complete failure for the first of the two exercises.  BUT for dropsets, try to go to failure.  Oh yeah Baby make it hurt!!

Rep Range LEGS

SQUATS 3x5-7
leg extensions 3x10-12
bench stepups 3x13-15
lying legcurls 3x5-7
SLD deadlifts 3x10-12
alternate single leg calf raises with db  3x10-12

Hmm it's hard when I don't really know what you have at home.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Well basically it is just for RR and P and a bit of S. In shock week though since we are doing supersets you can't really go to complete failure for the first of the two exercises. BUT for dropsets, try to go to failure. Oh yeah Baby make it hurt!!
> 
> Rep Range LEGS
> 
> ...


I know, and you know what, I should have told you to begin with.
I have leg extensions, leg curls and I do standing calf raises and squats...
Although I am taking it easy with the squats though.  My knee has been aching the last couple of days (it's either humidity or that I am getting older)
Either way, I'll try to do most of those exercises today.  I will worry about the knee later...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

Ok, so, no workout last night...

Yesterday I picked up Aly at school and brought her to my office with me. She needed to learn to cut with scissors. Yeah, I know, like giving a monkey a machine gun, or Max and Rocky Ivy's address... \
Anyway, she had "homework" (and she's only 3, but the teacher tells me that she needs lots of help there because she is so much younger than the other kids)so I brought her here so that she'd sit down in front of me to do some cutting...She had a great time and so did I because, yes, I was able to get work done and at the same time, I had my gopher, I mean, brother, help her with the cutting. Got home, did some more "homework" and then waited for her mom to get home from picking up the little monster (Anthony).
She got home and I decided to try to, and the operative word here is "try", put her in bed to sleep. Yeah, that worked...after 20 minutes we were sitting down on the floor playing with the Disney Castle that we bought her along with the figurines. I was beast and at some point I was Snow White and Cinderella. Yeah, laugh now kids, but you'll see. Just ask NT, JD and other parents out there... 
One thing lead to another and we both fell asleep at around 9:30 pm   
I woke up at around 11:30 to continue sleeping. I am really glad that I did, because I needed it. I also went to sleep pretty happy because I had spent a "magical" time with my daughter yesterday again. I am going to miss these days.... 

On another front, my knee. I don't know if ya'll recall when I did my power leg workout I was disappointed because I didn't lift a whole lot in the squats dept. because of my back. Well, that wasn't entirely true in restrospect. The day after, my knee was a little sore but I didn't mind. I am used to it.
I think I loaded up too much on a knee that wasn't really ready to take that kind of a pounding. Even if it doesn't seem like a lot of weight to some, my left knee complained about it.
Yesterday if felt a lot better, but yes, I think that the humidity did affect it some yesterday because it got a little sore in the afternoon....
I am glad I didn't push it yesterday because today it feels less sore. Sure, there is still a little something there, but not like yesterday. I am going to give it a break this week and go for my rep range next week.
Cyndi, if you were wondering, that's why I didn't workout yesterday.

I am really looking forward to today because it's shoulders and tris...
Coach let me have another one of those magical RR shoulder and tri workouts.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 29, 2004)

> Yeah, I know, like giving a monkey a machine gun, or Max and Rocky Ivy's address...


----------



## Velvet (Sep 29, 2004)

hee hee

Good morning sweetie   How's it going in the deep south?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> ...after 20 minutes we were sitting down on the floor playing with the Disney Castle that we bought her along with the figurines. I was beast and at some point I was Snow White and Cinderella. Yeah, laugh now kids, but you'll see. Just ask NT, JD and other parents out there...
> One thing lead to another and we both fell asleep at around 9:30 pm



... ahhh, the good ole days.    They seem to go by so quickly.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

That's OK Sweetie!!  I understand, it's very important to rest!!  You do LEGS next week.   

Here is your WO for today!!    

-SEATED DB SHOULDER PRESS...3 X 7-9
-STANDING FRONT LATERALS...3 X 10-12
-BARBELL UPRIGHT ROWS 2X13-15
-SEATED TWO ARM OVERHEAD DUMBELL EXTENSION...3 X 7-9
-CG BENCHPRESS...3 X 10-12
-DUMBELL KICKBACKS...2 X 13-15


MAKE IT HURT!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Tony, looking good in here. Little advice on the knee thing- take it easy. I had lot's of knee problems working out until I lost my weight. Uh-oh, bomb threat, I'll have to finish this later sorry.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Tony, looking good in here. Little advice on the knee thing- take it easy. I had lot's of knee problems working out until I lost my weight. Uh-oh, bomb threat, I'll have to finish this later sorry.


WTF?  Hey Rock, you ok man?
I hope you're fine bud...


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Alright, I'm back! That was an exciting hour  Let's not do that again. All right, back to what I was saying...  I had knee problems until I got down to about 190lbs. Then it was alright and I could squat and everything but until then I needed to be real careful with my knees (especially my left). Just something to think about.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm back! That was an exciting hour  Let's not do that again. All right, back to what I was saying...  I had knee problems until I got down to about 190lbs. Then it was alright and I could squat and everything but until then I needed to be real careful with my knees (especially my left). Just something to think about.


Thanks bud, I'll take that into heavy consideration.  I really thought that I should continue legs but discontinue squats for a bit.  I am afraid that if I am putting all this effort into my workouts, I don't want to go and screw them up by getting hurt....
Man, how did you lose all that weight?  How hard was it?  How long did it take you?  How did you manage the mental aspect?  That's the problem that I am running into, the mental aspect.....
It's interesting to speak to someone who knows "exactly" to the T what I am talking about. 
Please folks, don't be insulted by that statement, I don't take anything ya'll write for granted, I am just always wondering how someone that may have been in my shoes at some point (and poor shoes....  ), did it.
I know a lot of you have done it too, but I believe Rock, and correct me if Im wrong, was weighing around the same as I was.....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll be the first to say that I don't have any idea of how it is or can be done.  You my friend, along with others (Rock ... ) have done or are making some remarkable changes.  I honestly cannot say I could even attempt the feat you're conquering at this very minute!!  Each and every day you should give yourself a pat on the back and say "NT was right, I am doing what not many others would attempt or wouldn't finish".  
There are a few very overweight ladies at our gym.  Granted, they have just started, but I will go out of my way to introduce myself and possibly give them at least one person in the gym then can turn to to ask questions or just use my hello as a form of support!

Tony ... loving your family and friends, kicking a$$ in the gym, eating healthy and it will all come together one day.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 29, 2004)

Mr.NT says: "Remember kids, If you believe in yourself, eat all your school, stay in milk, drink your teeth, don't do sleep, get 8 hours of drugs, and brush your dog food.. you can get work!"


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

NT you do things like that because you are truly a special person.  I am lucky that I ran into (literally) this community while researching ways to lose weight the right way by working out and eating right.  You and many of the members here have been more than helpful and friendly.  You are one of those who have gone out of his way to make me feel better about myself and what I am doing.  This, you do without asking for anything more than me doing my best.
From your talks about your kids and what I am going thru with mine to shooting the breeze about boxing, I have really enjoyed conversing with you and really look forward to continuing to hear from you, even if I am a selfish pr1ck and don't go in your journal much lately to say anything... 
Still, know that I hold you in high esteem and one day really look forward to meeting and giving you a hug and thanking you for staying by my side and talking to me when I most needed it.... 


			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'll be the first to say that I don't have any idea of how it is or can be done. You my friend, along with others (Rock ... ) have done or are making some remarkable changes. I honestly cannot say I could even attempt the feat you're conquering at this very minute!! Each and every day you should give yourself a pat on the back and say "NT was right, I am doing what not many others would attempt or wouldn't finish".
> There are a few very overweight ladies at our gym. Granted, they have just started, but I will go out of my way to introduce myself and possibly give them at least one person in the gym then can turn to to ask questions or just use my hello as a form of support!
> 
> Tony ... loving your family and friends, kicking a$$ in the gym, eating healthy and it will all come together one day.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

Ok, so the hug thing sounded kinda' gay (please my gay friends, don't get upset, you know I mean no harm), so we can also do a handshake.... 

I am sure Maxturbator will let me know about it later....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> No, Tony!!!!!! Don't tell me you joined their cult, too.
> Will this PRRS madness never end???
> 
> j/k I just got into it myself.
> Best of luck.


Hey Max, thanks....
By the way, my joining this is Sapphire's fault.....It's got to be the avis...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Cyn......


			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> That's OK Sweetie!! I understand, it's very important to rest!! You do LEGS next week.
> 
> Here is your WO for today!!
> 
> ...


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> hee hee
> 
> Good morning sweetie  How's it going in the deep south?


hey beautiful, things are good but rainy here.  I am looking forward to my workout today...I see you started a new journal...I am behind ya' all the way....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

IMO once your knee feels better, you can still do squats (I don't know how deep you go but I wouldn't go further than parallel) but I would leave Power legs alone for awhile and focus on higher reps for legs. 

Alright, how i lost my weight. I did it the WRONG WAY LOL  I knew nothing about nutrition and cut out meat from my diet (oh I cringe now when I think back to what I was thinking). I ate alot of yogurt, CC, and pasta (but very little almost starvation portions) and I did about 4hours cardio a day. 

Everytime I tried to w/o I couldn't stay with it and I felt my body was way out of control. So I sold my car and bought a 20speed bike so I would be forced to w/o. I worked full-time and went to school full-time so I would ride my bike to work and back (about 15miles one way) and then walk or jog to school and back (a little over 4miles one way. Within a year I lost 130lbs. I lost alot of muscle because of the way I lost the weight but I never regret losing the weight. So many health problems are gone now and I feel soooooo much better physically and about how I look.

Then I found this site and it was a real eye opener for me. As you know there are so many knowledgable people here who bend over backwards to help you out. Now I can loose and put on weight (whichever I want) without a problem. Loosing all the weight gives you so much confidence that you CAN change your life. Your doing great Tony and I'm pulling for you all the way!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Sep 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ok, so the hug thing sounded kinda' gay (please my gay friends, don't get upset, you know I mean no harm), so we can also do a handshake....
> 
> I am sure Maxturbator will let me know about it later....


I don't think there's anything wrong with you giving NT a big, firm, manly hug.  The French kiss afterward is a bit much for my taste, but hey who am I to judge?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> NT you do things like that because you are truly a * special* person.  I am lucky that I ran into (literally) this community while researching ways to lose weight the right way by working out and eating right.  You and many of the members here have been more than helpful and friendly.  You are one of those who have gone out of his way to make me feel better about myself and what I am doing.  This, you do without asking for anything more than me doing my best.
> From your talks about your kids and what I am going thru with mine to shooting the breeze about boxing, I have really enjoyed conversing with you and really look forward to continuing to hear from you, even if I am a selfish pr1ck and don't go in your journal much lately to say anything...
> Still, know that I hold you in high esteem and one day really look forward to meeting and giving you a hug and thanking you for staying by my side and talking to me when I most needed it....



My wife says I'm special alright. 

Thanks for the kind words Tony.  It has nothing to do with me being special though ... it's really my appreciation of watching the human will overcome social pressures & ridicule that comes with being what is considered overweight.  

Someday we may meet ... and you'll probably be sorry that you said you'd want to meet me.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

NT is being modest... he is a sweet, caring guy,  always giving us encouragment and a bit of a lecture when needed!!!  

Tony we all LOVE to help you and can't wait til you achieve your goal!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> NT is being modest... he is a sweet, caring guy, always giving us encouragment and a bit of a lecture when needed!!!
> 
> Tony we all LOVE to help you and can't wait til you achieve your goal!!


Oh, but I know he is, and he knows it....NT, you know it.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I don't think there's anything wrong with you giving NT a big, firm, manly hug. The French kiss afterward is a bit much for my taste, but hey who am I to judge?


...and he didn't dissappoint....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> IMO once your knee feels better, you can still do squats (I don't know how deep you go but I wouldn't go further than parallel) but I would leave Power legs alone for awhile and focus on higher reps for legs.
> 
> Alright, how i lost my weight. I did it the WRONG WAY LOL  I knew nothing about nutrition and cut out meat from my diet (oh I cringe now when I think back to what I was thinking). I ate alot of yogurt, CC, and pasta (but very little almost starvation portions) and I did about 4hours cardio a day.
> 
> ...


Hey Rock, thanks a bunch for the piece of information that you have given me.  I am not just thnking of looking good (although the thought does cross my mind...  ), in fact, the only thing that I can think of is my family and the crowd of health problems under whose umbrella I am under.  It's tough and I am having a hell of a tough time doing this.  If it isn't one thing (hurricanes), it's another (a scare-me-out-of-my-mind injury to my ankle).  I am up and I am down and I do feel like a yo yo.  When I see things beginning to get good, boom, reality check and I am back to where I started.  The only solace here is that my workouts are pretty steady.  I have not lost sight of working out hard, even when my mind just fails me completely.
It's so tough man, but I know I need to persevere.  Now I have developed a freaking sweet tooth.  What the hell happened?  I have had to buy sugar free carbwells cookies to satisfy that urge.  I have never craved sweets.  Frustrating.....
Either way, thanks Rock, every time I hear from you, I learn more and you open my eyes a little more to what it could be and man, if you feel good, then I know you must be looking good right?
Thanks....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Tony, I really appreciate that! And you know I have special interest in your progress and I think your doing awesome. As far as the food, you need to think of food as fuel and nothing else. I know that's hard because I'm sure you enjoy food as much as I do, but as long as you see it as a pleasure your bound to endulge yourself. IMO you need to go to the extreme and eat only for energy (make sure you get as much as you need of course) and eat the foods that best supply the best energy for you. Does that make sense? You be anal and extreme in that regard for a few months but you will have control later. Then you can adjust your diet for fuel and occasional enjoyment. Sounds like a great life huh, LOL! It sounds sucky but I promise you you'll learn to love it!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 29, 2004)

Ahhhhhh  wise words Master Rock !  

The food as fuel is exactly how I look at it.  People are always asking why i eat so many meals and I tell them I have to fuel this massive body ! LOL

Keep at Tony   You're doing great


----------



## Velvet (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning Tony


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> ...As far as the food, you need to think of food as fuel and nothing else. I know that's hard because I'm sure you enjoy food as much as I do, but as long as you see it as a pleasure your bound to endulge yourself. IMO you need to go to the extreme and eat only for energy (make sure you get as much as you need of course) and eat the foods that best supply the best energy for you. Does that make sense? You be anal and extreme in that regard for a few months but you will have control later...


 Oh my god rock... you hit right on target with that. Tony, this is exactly it. That's exactly what I've slowly been adjusting to. Food as fuel. I loooove food. I'd say food to me is like crack to a crack addict. I love to eat and when I'm not eating I'm always thinking about what and when I'm going to eat next. I've had to readjust my thinking so that I don't look at food as a pleasure so much as a necessity. Gas for my gas tank (hold the fart jokes, please). 

   The cravings at first, for all the things I _enjoy_ eating, were HORRIBLE. I ended up resorting to sugar free candies, like sweet n low fruit candies, and coffee flavored, etc. Now they're just around during that time when girls usually get cravings mostly. But if my head tells me I want buttered cuban toast (tostada cubana), I remind myself that my body will better benefit from some oatmeal. At first every single food I ate had to be a conscious decision between good and bad. Even every trip to the grocery store -- broccoli or cheetos? Frozen pizza or natural peanut butter? Even with the sugar free stuff - sugar-free oatmeal cookies, or a l ittle pack of sugar free candy (clearly the candy was less bad for me than the cookies, even if they were both sugar free). 

 Like anything you want to MAKE a habit -- you have to consciously do it like 49 times and on the 50th time, you realize you did it without having to think about it. (those are just arbitrary numbers i chose there, not scientific fact!)

  Now, it's just automatic for the most part. 

  Keep doing it Tony! Rock, GW, and Cyndi and me and the rest of us are with you.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rock:  Fat Jedi Master (not because you are fat, but you are the Leader of the Fatties), I thank you for that information.  All of it.  It does make sense and it's amazing that you don't put that about the fuel somewhere in the nutrition board.  I agree and in fact, I have gotten my brain programmed for that now...

Gary:  Yup, he's definitely right, and that's the best possible way to put it.  I remember a movie I watched a while back where the guy said to someone:  "explain it to me as if I was 4 years old"....that's exactly how to put it to me because when it comes to nutrition, I am really a 4 year old.  It's funny how I thought I knew a lot about nutrition and the amount of information that I have gathered after coming here....

VE:  Hey hun, I am great today, looking forward to my shoulder and tris workout.  Are you doing good?  Keep up the good work....

Ivy:  hey you, thanks for the words.  You have also made a difference in me that will stay with me forever.  I hope I can follow thru and be an iota as successful as you have been so far....Thanks....


----------



## BritChick (Sep 30, 2004)

Good morning, how are you today?
Hope you have a great workout, Im training back today... have been slacking on my diet   , still trying to find my groove! lol  It appears unless I have a contest looming over me I can make excuses to myself to cheat! Tsk.
The workouts have been going great though.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Tio Tony!  Sorry about all the hurricanes! 

Be careful with that knee bc if you hurt it then you will really have to cut out legs! Which would be horrible.  I know it was a few pages back, but don't worry about problem areas.  They may be a bit stubborn but they WILL go away with patience and determination.  I always have that problem where, when I start to lose fat, the fat I have actually becomes MORE obvious bc you can see the distinction of where's muscle and where's fat instead of it being alll fat.  I wasn't sure if I was going crazy or if that was normal but I guess I'm normal   Anyway keep your chin up and keep working hard! You want to be in good shape for Aly's wedding dance with her father!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

Rock ... great analogy.  For now, use food for energy.  When you achieve your bodyweight/look goal, then you can slowly add in those foods you like.  These are just my thoughts ... since I'm not a bodybuilder and I don't have any desire to have 4% bf, having the occassional beer or pizza is ok with me.  I think it then becomes enjoying those foods you like in moderation.  You suffer a bit of taste and selection while losing the lbs, but you can add those foods back in once you're where you want to be - in moderation.


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 30, 2004)

I had a bad dream last night that I ate pizza because that was the only thing to eat, and I was freaking out about it.   What a nightmare!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

Funny dream GBC!!!

Hi there Tony..
how did the workout go yesterday??


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Rock ... great analogy.  For now, use food for energy.  When you achieve your bodyweight/look goal, then you can slowly add in those foods you like.  These are just my thoughts ... since I'm not a bodybuilder and I don't have any desire to have 4% bf, having the occassional beer or pizza is ok with me.  I think it then becomes enjoying those foods you like in moderation.  You suffer a bit of taste and selection while losing the lbs, but you can add those foods back in once you're where you want to be - in moderation.


Right on the money as usual NT!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Funny dream GBC!!!
> 
> Hi there Tony..
> how did the workout go yesterday??


Hy Cyn, yesterday I was supposed to do cardio but I forgot to tell you and told you that I had to do shoulders and tris....I'll be doing those today.... 
I guess it must have been the fact that I missed my legs wo that threw me off completely....


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

Britty:  Hi bombshell, I am so glad that you are coming by here and checking up on me.  I haven't been exactly a "good boy" with my diet.  I haven't eaten anything really bad, but for example, the last couple of days I have gone to the mall with my wife (Including today) and have eaten a grilled chicken sandwich both days.  I have been eating 5 meals a day although not exactly calorie counting.  The good news is that I went to the groceries (Finally) yesterday and bought my BEEF.....I bought two beautiful London Broils and have been marinating them since last night with a lemon-herb marinade.  Today, I am going to pop them in the BBQ grill, which I have to pull out of the living room, since it's been sitting there throughout all the hurricane "excitement" that we've had.  I will eat salad, etc..... I am not happy with my diet but I am content with my Workouts...

Viv:  My beautiful Greek niece.  It's so nice to see you come by here...
Good points you made.  I'll keep on keeping on.  I do want to see Aly and Anthony grow up.  Pizza nightmares???  What???   

NT:  Rock's point was really an eye opener for me.  He lived the nightmare like I am now and he overcame the odds to be what he is now, a recovering fatty   .  Seriously though, I don't want to be large.  I am not looking for a Mr. Olympia berth.  What I am looking for is to be lean and larger than normal, but not a whole lot larger....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> NT:  Rock's point was really an eye opener for me.  He lived the nightmare like I am now and he overcame the odds to be what he is now, a recovering fatty   .  Seriously though, I don't want to be large.  I am not looking for a Mr. Olympia berth.  What I am looking for is to be lean and larger than normal, but not a whole lot larger....



You're working on leaner ... and when you reach that goal, I think you'll be larger than most.  Jusst by your pics, you look tall, how tall are you?  Replace some bf with larger muscles and you may just surprise yourself with how big you'll look.  So like most will, I will address you as Mr. Tony.


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You're working on leaner ... and when you reach that goal, I think you'll be larger than most. Jusst by your pics, you look tall, how tall are you? Replace some bf with larger muscles and you may just surprise yourself with how big you'll look. So like most will, I will address you as Mr. Tony.


Is that MS. NT again on the avi?
I am really 5' 8" going on 6'5", the thing is that I am standing next to my then 2 year old daughter.... 
Most will call me Mr. Tony, but the folks here will always know me as "Mr. Tony, Sir"


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2004)

you are correct ... that is my favorite pic of Mrs.NT


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you are correct ... that is my favorite pic of Mrs.NT


Then Mr. NT is a very lucky young man....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Tony! I'm really glad that makes sense, I'm not always good at writing what I'm thinking, LOL. So how's today going?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

Folks, this is where I separate the man from the boy.  My workout today was taken to failure...

-SEATED SHOULDER PRESS
9 x 95
12 x 85
11 x 75

-STANDING FRONT LATERALS
10 x 25 (only one not taken to failure by error)
15 x 20
16 x 20

-BARBELL UPRIGHT ROWS 
10 x 95
15 x 75
16 x 65

-TRICEPS EXTENSION
9 x 70
10 x 70
12 x 60

-CG BENCHPRESS
8 x 115
10 x 105

I was literally exhausted.  I began feeling light headed after the last CG BP, so I didn't get to do my third set.  Also skipped the kickbacks.  I had nothing left.  In fact, I can barely type.
This may have been my best workout since I started P/RR/S...
Very excited....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Awesome!! Isn't it a great feeling?! How long have you been doing P/RR/S for now?


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome!! Isn't it a great feeling?! How long have you been doing P/RR/S for now?


Since the first week of August.  But this is the first time that I take my workout to failure.  Rocky, I literally can't lift my arms up or carry my daughter.  That's the only sad thing.  Other than that, I am so incredibly happy. 
Also, I feel I lifted more weight today than in my last Shoulder/Tri workout.
That I didn't finish the workout does not bother me at all because I know that I did my best.  I was lightheaded and out of breath, how's that for a workout...
My body has no choice to make a change.  I will make it change.  
I just finished dinner.  I could barely eat or lift the fork and knife.  I made myself eat the beef and a slice of multigrain bread.
By the way, I have made the most amazing london broil in the bbq grill....This was such a lean cut of meat.  In fact I made to huge ones and could barely eat 6 oz (if I actually made it to 6 oz.) and the slice of bread replaced the potato I was going to make because my arms were not answering the bell to clean the potato and cut it after....No strength....
This is a great day and no question my best workout to date....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 30, 2004)

Way to go Tony  


Hell I got excited just reading about your workout !


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Way to go Tony
> 
> 
> Hell I got excited just reading about your workout !


Thanks Gary, I am still very excited....now I have to go to sleep or else.....


----------



## dalila (Sep 30, 2004)

Excellent workout and ATTITUDE Tony!!  You are getting really strong!! So is the whole family now following your healthy eating plan? It sounds like you have great support in them! Lucky you!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 1, 2004)

MORNINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Velvet (Oct 1, 2004)

Awesome workout hon!  It's great when folks get excited about hitting the weights, it's a great attitude.

Whatcha got planned for the weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Tony! Sounds like you  had a kick-ass workout! Keep it up!

 And damn.... London Broil... It's 9 AM and now I'm craving steak.  Thanks a heap, bud!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi folks,

I am still pretty happy about yesterday's workout and I am in fact looking forward to today's.
I am still beaten up from yesterday.  My shoulders and triceps are still lightly sore.  But good..... 


Dalila:  Hi sweetheart, how are you?  Well, the answer is no, they are not following the same eating habits that I am.  Well, not completely anyways.  I am actually convincing my wife to start working out with me.  She's unhappy about how she looks after the boy was born.  She doesn't like the little flab on her stomach and her arms are a bit flabby.  She said she was going to start next week.  Yes, my wife supports me, because whenever I work out, she has to be with both little monsters while I do.  Does she say "hey, you are looking good" or "I can definitely see the difference"...Nope, she does not.  I asked her the other day and she said that "sure she can see a difference".  I guess that's about as much support as I can ask for right?   

Babsie:  Hi hon, how are you?  I am doing very well and very happy today....Ready for biceps and back..... 

Velvet:  Hi beautiful...Tomorrow we go to JCPenney to take my daughter's 3 year old photo and will take a photo of my son and daughter in studio together for the first time.  I hope that after, we can go to the beach and hang out for a little bit, since we have been promising my daughter that we were going to go.  Thanks to the hurricanes we have been giving her empty promises.  I will not workout this weekend and take a break.  The workout yesterday really kicked my ass....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Tony! Sounds like you had a kick-ass workout! Keep it up!
> 
> And damn.... London Broil... It's 9 AM and now I'm craving steak.  Thanks a heap, bud!


Ah you see Ivy?  You should have read this at night...  
Modesty aside, that London Broil was one of the most amazing cuts of meat I have cooked.  I marinated it overnight and up to the moment that I was going to cook it.  These were huge chunks of beef and I sliced a couple of pieces of it for my wife and a couple for myself.  AMAZING..... 
So how are things today?  Is the Free Willy school of whales still after you?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

Morning Mr Tony sir


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Morning Mr Tony sir


Good Morning Mr. NT Sir  

How's the day shaping up today bud?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 1, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Ah you see Ivy?  You should have read this at night...
> Modesty aside, that London Broil was one of the most amazing cuts of meat I have cooked. I marinated it overnight and up to the moment that I was going to cook it. These were huge chunks of beef and I sliced a couple of pieces of it for my wife and a couple for myself. AMAZING.....


 oh my god, please. stop. really. I'm gonna have to go to Monserrate or one of these _churrasquerias_ around here for lunch if you keep this up!

 You're going to the beach this weekend?!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oh my god, please. stop. really. I'm gonna have to go to Monserrate or one of these _churrasquerias_ around here for lunch if you keep this up!
> 
> You're going to the beach this weekend?!


Next time I make it I'll bring you some...The ones at my house are spoken for now... 

THe beach is a big maybe.....depends on when we finish with the photos, etc....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Good Morning Mr. NT Sir
> 
> How's the day shaping up today bud?



fantastic thanks ... and yourself?


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Folks, this is where I separate the man from the boy.  My workout today was taken to failure...
> 
> -SEATED SHOULDER PRESS
> 9 x 95
> ...



   YOU ROCK!!!!  NOW that is what I like to hear!!
What do you need for today???


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

Good morning tio! Como estas oy!  I started a new journal, didya see?!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good morning tio! Como estas oy!  I started a new journal, didya see?!


Hi my beautiful niece....Muy bien....that sounds so good...I just got back in the office.  Lemme see about the journal....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> YOU ROCK!!!! NOW that is what I like to hear!!
> What do you need for today???


Well, thanks.....  

Today it's bis and back RR.....
Let's see how that one goes....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> fantastic thanks ... and yourself?


I couldn't be better.  Having a great day so far and now reading that Greeky has a very positive attitude toward herself...well, now even better.... 
That may have nothing to do with my day personally, but I love to see that someone else is doing great when they haven't had a good time lately.  It's definitely a happy friday....


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 1, 2004)

I am honored that my happiness affects yours


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well, thanks.....
> 
> Today it's bis and back RR.....
> Let's see how that one goes....


I dont know if you need a wo but here is one anyway...   

Back
CG Underhand pulldowns...3 X 7-9
WG pulldowns...3 X 10-12
kneeling bench DB rows...2 X 13-15
deadlifts ...2 X 16-20  go light

Bis
standing barbell curls 3x7-9
seated hammer curls 2x10-12
preacher curls 2x13-15

Look OK??


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I dont know if you need a wo but here is one anyway...
> 
> Back
> CG Underhand pulldowns...3 X 7-9
> ...


Your workouts are always welcome....I will gladly do it and see if I have more stamina today and finish it all....


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey I'm back. Have fun at the gym and the beach!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 2, 2004)

Well folks, skipped yesterday's workout to do a little shopping with my wife.  I actually moved it to today and for the first time in my life, I completed my workout before 9:00 am.
Again, I am very happy with it.

Back
CG Underhand pulldowns
8 x 140
9 x 130
10 x 120

WG pulldowns
7 x 120
11 x 100
12 x 90

kneeling bench DB rows (replaced by normal bench DB rows because I can't really kneel down on the bench.  That's because my knee doesn't bend that much and I am too fat to fit the bench   )
13 x 30
15 x 30

Didn't do the deadlifts because I just couldn't bend the knee too much today.  It's getting better though....

Bis
standing barbell curls 
3 x 75 (I thought I could do it 7 times)
8 x 65
7 x 60

seated hammer curls 
8 x 30 (I thougth I could do 10 with this weight)
12 x 20

preacher curls
8 x 50 (Another miscalculation in weight vs. rep)
15 x 40

Don't worry all, I am not unahappy about my miscalculations.  I am ok with them, because even when I miscalculated I took the exercise to failure, so I am very happy with it.  In fact, I am very excited that I was able to do 3 reps at 75 pounds in the barbell curl....

Now, we are off to take my kids' photos and then to the beach for a little while.
By the way, Ivy, we may be at the beach later than the norm.  A heavy sun is not good for my kids, so we normally go down and get under the building in construction, whose name I'll never remember.  Today however, we'll probably get to the beach at around 5:30pm due to that appointment that I told you about yesterday that my wife has....Either way, we'll prolly' be there until about 7:00 pm.  Enough time for Aly to enjoy her favorite pasttime, the beach.....
To the rest, I'll be back later tonight.....Have a great saturday all....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> ... By the way, Ivy, we may be at the beach later than the norm. A heavy sun is not good for my kids, so we normally go down and get under the building in construction, whose name I'll never remember. Today however, we'll probably get to the beach at around 5:30pm due to that appointment that I told you about yesterday that my wife has....Either way, we'll prolly' be there until about 7:00 pm. Enough time for Aly to enjoy her favorite pasttime, the beach...


 Yooo!

 Well I'll be out until about that time anyway so maybe when I get back I can walk over and say hello if that's cool with you! 

 As for the building -- It's the AKOYA. Learn it, Love it. Our little beach will soon be dotted by elitist chaise lounges and thick canvas umbrellas available only to the snooty rich people from the Akoya.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Yooo!
> 
> Well I'll be out until about that time anyway so maybe when I get back I can walk over and say hello if that's cool with you!
> 
> As for the building -- It's the AKOYA. Learn it, Love it. Our little beach will soon be dotted by elitist chaise lounges and thick canvas umbrellas available only to the snooty rich people from the Akoya.


I don't see a problem with that Ivy, I'll tell my wife that you are coming by to say hi. 
We'll be sitting under the AKOYA's shadow and we'll probably be 4 (unless my tio-primos show up with us)


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 2, 2004)

Great WO!!  Rep Range week is always hard trying to figure out the right weight for the specified rep range.  After a few more weeks of it you will perfect it!    

GOOD job skipping the things that you think may hurt you... you know best!! ALWAYS!!    

I know you are taking the weekend off from lifting , so erlax and enjoy the beach!   YOU DESERVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 3, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Great WO!! Rep Range week is always hard trying to figure out the right weight for the specified rep range. After a few more weeks of it you will perfect it!
> 
> GOOD job skipping the things that you think may hurt you... you know best!! ALWAYS!!
> 
> I know you are taking the weekend off from lifting , so erlax and enjoy the beach! YOU DESERVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So if finally clicked after almost 2 months.  I am a genious.... 
My brain is programmed to do one thing and stick to it as it's written.  For example, if you tell me that I am supposed to do 3 sets of 10, then that's what I'll do.  If I don't do 10 reps I am very down and disappointed, however, I won't do more than 10 because that's what's written.  See?  I had to re-program my brain mid-workout when I thought "hmm, I wonder how many I can do before failure"....
I'd be honored if you'd continue "telling me what to do", it makes you come check on me all the time.... 
Having said that, I took today off and tomorrow I start shock week with chest.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 4, 2004)

Good morning Tony!  Have a blast at the beach?  Ready for SHOCK week?  hee hee


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

Tony you are doing GREAT!!  You are right, the goal is to try to go to failure within the specified RANGE, some days you will do 8 reps others 10, but try for failure within the range!

SHOCK CHEST huh???
I just did that yesterday!!

OK Hun... here ya go.

Flat bench/incline flyes 2x8-10/10-12
Flat flyes/DB incline press 3x10-12 each
DB pullovers 1x8-10, drop weight 1x6-8

No cables still right??  

Good luck... Make it HURT!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 4, 2004)

This weekend was really special and cool...
Miriam and I literally took the weekend off. Instead of spending the weekend doing shores, watching games, etc, we actually spent really good quality time with the kids.
On saturday, we took Aly and Anthony to the studio (Ok, it's really JC Penney, but I want to sound important) to take Aly's 3rd year photos and then a couple of photos with Anthony. That was so much fun. Normally you don't hear parents say something like that, but we really had a good time because my kids behaved well...We then went home and had some lunch and took off to the beach. We got to my parents' apt. and went downstairs. The sad thing is that we came down a bit late and really didn't get to spend more time downstairs. At the beach I got to meet a really beautiful and great person in Ivy. Yeah, Rock and Max, eat your hearts out, I got to see her in person  . It comes to show you how special a person she is that she took some time from her day to shoot by our place to say hi. We sat there at the beach talking and she even witnessed a first for us. She was carrying Anthony and for the first time in his short life, he touched the sand. Boy, was that funny, he didn't really care much for sand, let me put it that way....  
On Sunday I again took the whole day off and decided to hang out. My wife did the same thing. We spent the morning outside in the backyard first and then the front yard. I played ball with Aly while Anthony stared at the bugs. My wife, well, she was filming the whole thing. We kinda' starting picking up and decorating for halloween. At around 1:00 pm we went inside and played with play dough. Yeah, I still like squeezing it. Then playing with scissors... , nah, just kidding, in reality, I was Aly with her homework. According to her teacher, when they are very young they need to practice to get a better grip. And here we are when we are older fighting about the fact that our grip sucks.... 
We then got dressed up and left to my mother in law's house to hang out for a bit and then go to see Disney on Ice - Beauty and the Beast. Again, we hung out for a while and played with the toys over there and took off to the arena. The show was good but sometimes was a little boring for Aly, so she took some Aly time off by playing with me, but then got back into it. It was so freaking cold in there. Maybe 30 pounds ago it may not have bothered me, but my coat is getting thinner  . Anyway, show ended at around 7:00 pm and we immediately took off to church. 
All in all it was a very good weekend where we really got to enjoy being with the kids while they are being that, kids.....
psst.....I even got to watch some Sunday Night Football.....ssshhh, keep that quiet...


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 4, 2004)

Velvetty: Good morning beautiful.  We had a great time at the beach....awesome fun...Yup, shock week again. I am looking forward to finally doing things right.....

Cyndi: Yup, I finally understood the purpose of the exercises  , and I am planning on doing things right, maybe for the first time this week...Man, it took me long enough.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> ...and she even witnessed a first for us. She was carrying Anthony and for the first time in his short life, he touched the sand. Boy, was that funny, he didn't really care much for sand, let me put it that way....


 That was f*cking hilarious! hahahahahaha! TOO funny. I thought he'd be all chill and excited, and instead he started making this weird face, like, "uh oh... I'm not so sure this is a good idea... wait... no. NO. This is absolutely NOT a good idea. WAAAHHHHHHHHH!"


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 4, 2004)

Awww what a nice weekend you had Tio! And that's so cool you got to meet Ivy! I wish I could meet everybody on here, but for now I'm limited to the locals!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2004)

Good morning Tony!  How's my favorite floridian?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 5, 2004)

oye tony!!! what up, dawgggg. hahahahahahaah! just saying hi.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 5, 2004)

Boy, I had a hell of a day at work yesterday and then had a dentist appointment.  No biggie, not afraid of the dentist, but work is scary nowadays...
Nothing like spending the last 2 weeks putting out "fires" at work.  
I have not been able to do much during the week anyhwhere else.  In fact, yesterday I worked until 9:00pm (after I got out of the dentist, I went home to work).  Workout has been moved to today.

Greeky:  yup, it was great meeting her.  I think there are a lot of IM'ers over in the NYC-NJ area and I am sure that ya'll could get together at some point or another.....I hope you are doing great today...

Velvetty:  I am doing so well and I am so honored to be your favorite floridian.  I think a little blushing is definitely occurring now....How are you hun?  I am tired....

Ivy:  good morning linda.  I am tired and I don't feel like doing $hioat today....


I will work out my chest today and will do my legs tomorrow.  I have been able to dominate my OCD of starting every monday and doing the exercises that need to be done on a certain day.  If I miss monday, I'll do them on tuesday and move them on up.  That feels great....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2004)

Doing your chest today!!!     

Do u need a leg wo for tommorow?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 5, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Doing your chest today!!!
> 
> Do u need a leg wo for tommorow?


Good morning beautiful....

I could use a workout tomorrow. However, I am not sure if I can concentrate on maybe doing the extensions and curls, along with sitting calf presses. My knee is no longer hurting, but I have this psycho. problem I think. I know, I have to get that out of my head, but it's funky. It's amazing, but my biggest fear in life now is that I get hurt and have to stop working out.....
Oh, and thanks for the new "kick my ass" AVI......


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 5, 2004)

Morning Tony!

Sounds like all is well.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

Buenos Dias Tio! I got up soo late today! After 11am! I just ate, will be hitting the gym in an hour and get to go to work 4-9..yay! Not..lol  Hope you are doing well.  I hear you on being afraid of not working out.  When I get on Accutane, there is a possibility I wont be able to work out, and I'm worried about that


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 5, 2004)

Senor NT: all is well in my neck of the woods. Hopefully all is well with you too.....Did you catch the fight on saturday? I missed it....


Greeky: Buenas Tardes (Good Afternoon) Linda (Pretty). I hope all is well with you. Work is crazy, but as long as money is made....right?
I do worry about not being able to work out because of an injury. Sure, I am wrong by not having them (injuries) looked at, but I just think I have already come so far to then give out like that....



Yesterday I went out with my wife to buy a shirt called a Guayabera. It's a Cuban shirt basically. We have a party on saturday sponsored by my kid's school where a lot of the other parents will go and we can meet a few. In fact one of them was the one that convinced me to go....but anyway, I have gone on a tangent. I went to buy the shirt and I put on an extra large and lo and behold, my arms did not fit well in the sleeves....I thought, great, I have gotten fatter, that's just what I needed now right? Well, it comes out that the lady asked me if I was working out. She said that my arms and shoulders didn't quite fit in the shirt. I could put it on, but it was tight on top. I ended up buying the next size, which was between XL and XXL and the shirt was huge. I saw it and I said, great, I have regressed, but when I put it on, it was humongous on me, but fit my arms and shoulders well. That made my day yesterday. The last thing I would expect someone to ask me is if I worked out, rather than "you should try to lose a little weight".....


----------



## dalila (Oct 5, 2004)

hi tony! I am so happy you ( and others) can already see the results of your hard work. And I guess all of us here hate it when we can't work out. It's an addiction in a way...good addiction, but one nonetheless!   

Sorry I think I missed the part abt your injury.. what happened? I hope nothing serious. And whatever it is, please do have it looked at. If you weren't lifitng quite heavy I'd say sure just rest it, but this way, you honestly don't want to have it flare up on you. 

I think I am out of the gym this week myself - the lower back didn't like me doing cardio nor increasing weights yet again last week. So next week will be a little lighter....take care T!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 5, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I went out with my wife to buy a shirt called a Guayabera. It's a Cuban shirt basically. We have a party on saturday sponsored by my kid's school where a lot of the other parents will go and we can meet a few. In fact one of them was the one that convinced me to go....but anyway, I have gone on a tangent. I went to buy the shirt and I put on an extra large and lo and behold, my arms did not fit well in the sleeves....I thought, great, I have gotten fatter, that's just what I needed now right? Well, it comes out that the lady asked me if I was working out. She said that my arms and shoulders didn't quite fit in the shirt. I could put it on, but it was tight on top. I ended up buying the next size, which was between XL and XXL and the shirt was huge. I saw it and I said, great, I have regressed, but when I put it on, it was humongous on me, but fit my arms and shoulders well. That made my day yesterday. The last thing I would expect someone to ask me is if I worked out, rather than "you should try to lose a little weight".....


Alright Tony !!!!!  Way to go man  !!! It will only get better


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Somber......*

Hi folks...


In the months that I have been in this community, this is about as somber and distraught as I have been.  I have tried really hard to workout and to stay the course, however, I have a feeling that I am going to have to stop for a while.

My workout:

Superset 1
Flat bench
11 x 135
10 x 135
Flat flyes 
10 x 30
10 x 30

Superset 2
Incline press 
6 x 115
8 x 115
9x 95
Incline flyes
12 x 20
12 x 20

While I was doing my first set of incline flies I felt a sharp pain in my right shoulder.  I ignored it and went ahead and did my 2nd set of incline flyes and 3rd set of incline bench.  After doing that, I couldn't do much else...  My shoulder hurt and still hurts.  This by the way, happened more than an hour ago.  I tried carrying my son to put him to sleep and felt a very sharp pain.  I was able to put him to sleep because I was able to accomodate myself in a way that I felt little or no pain, however, I don't think that this is the way that it's supposed to be.
I am going to sleep on it and hope that this is just like what happened to my ankle.  However, I didn't feel any pop, I just felt a sharp pain.  I am deeply concerned about that.  The worse part of all this is that words by Tank, Dalila and others are echoing in my head when they said that I had to had the shoulder looked at, in fact, Tank was adamant about it earlier.  I am feeling extremely somber and not very optimistic right now.  If I am still feeling pain tomorrow morning, I will contact my doctor and have him look at it.
This is exactly what I had spoken about earlier.  I had a fear of getting hurt and what it would do to myself if I in fact did.  I guess that when you talk about it enough.....Now is when I will get a real test of my mettle and my will power.  I have to see what I am made of...
Either way, I am extremely scared that due to my wanting to do more than what my body allows, I have hurt myself enough to stop the progress that I have made....
Damn it, Damn it......$hit!!!!!!!!!! 
I am always the eternal optimist and try to exhude that every time I go to anyone's journal.  I want to make sure that these people feel good about something, anything and reassure them that everything will be Ok.  Tonight I don't really feel optimistic and in fact, I feel pretty low right now.  Still, I am going to sleep on it and hope that it was simply something that I did, like when you sleep wrongly and hurt the neck, or an ankle pop, that I know correct themselves.  I am hopeful but not overly optimistic.
I really hope that I have the same mental strength that people like Dalila, Tank and P Funk have shown during injuries.  The mental strength that Babs, Jodi and Jodie have and has helped them debilitating diseases and overcome injuries , always with a smile on their face and the right foot forward.  And I hope that I have enough will power to stay the course even if I can't work out as Britty, Ivy and guys like Deadbolt and Rock have shown by doing the almost impossible and overcoming the odds to turn their lives around.  How I'll find those things, I am not sure, but I must find a way to continue with my lifestyle change....Right now, though, I am not too sure what will happen next...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry Tio!  I hope it is nothing serious but keep your head up! If for a while all you can do is legs, then you will do legs!  Even an injury is not the end of the world, you're not a professional athlete.  Relax and go see a doctor who takes care of those type things.  Feel better soon honey!  *HUGS*


----------



## dalila (Oct 5, 2004)

O shit,Tony I am really sorry to hear all this. I really hope it's nothing, and it's a pulled muscle that will heal in a week or two,but in any case by having a dr. look at it, you can only have a faster recovery. Don't worry yet about how you gonna get thru not being able to work out, it might not even get there. Right now ice it and heat it interchangeably and see how it goes. But even if it comes to it, we are here to offer all the support and advice we can. Trust me it was unbelievably hard for me too, that's the reason I started a journal in the first place - have a look at how it starts. The help of all the wonderful people on the forum helped me get thru it. 

Greeky has a great point, people like us have to come to terms with our goals - we don't train to compete and therefore don't have to have perfect training and eating routines. If we work out to be healthy and able to run along with our kids, hurting ourselves by lifting too heavy too soon, or running too much all of a sudden really defeats the purpose doesn't it? I keep reminding myself of this too. It takes a while to sink in tho!


----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2004)

Good morning sweetie ..How's the shoulder doing this morning? Even if it's better, please please please please have your doc check it out k?  I have a rotator cuff injury from years ago that still plagues me...take care of your hurts right away so you dont have to live with the aftermath for years to come!  But even if you did hurt it..don't give up..you can, and WILL work around it until it's better...chin up sweetie..you can do it!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Tony... Got your PM reply. How are you doing this morning? Any better on the pain?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi all,

I normally answer you personally but today, I am just yuk.
Yes it feels somewhat better, but it's not where I want it to be.  I just called my wife to find out insurance procedure regarding going to the doctor.  I am so disappointed in me because I knew that I was doing it wrong and continued forsaking form for weight, and this fully knowing that it could come back to haunt me.  I was so afraid of hurting my knee that I forgot about the shoulder....
You have to understand, I am down on myself because I looked for this to happen and instead of trying to avoid it, I went at it harder....
Well, actually, I made a funny movement with my shoulder now and the pain came back....THIS SUCKS 
Folks, this is nobody's fault but my own.  I made a choice and I now have to live with it.
I'll be back in a bit, I'm going to call the doctor...


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Tony,

I am sorry to hear about your shoulder, but don't get so down.  Did you ice it, take some advil?  Believe me, we all do silly things like try to push through pain, I know I do.  Go see the doc, if you need to rest your shoulder then rest it, do legs and cardio for a while.  Work around your injury, DO NOT GIVE UP!!!!  This is a minor bump in the road.  REALLY!!!!!  

Keep us posted!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Tony,
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your shoulder, but don't get so down. Did you ice it, take some advil? Believe me, we all do silly things like try to push through pain, I know I do. Go see the doc, if you need to rest your shoulder then rest it, do legs and cardio for a while. Work around your injury, DO NOT GIVE UP!!!! This is a minor bump in the road. REALLY!!!!!
> 
> Keep us posted!!


Tony ,

Listen to your coach    Look at this as a learning situation. Heal up , learn from this and get back on track


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi folks,


No doctor today, they only worked until midday today, so I'll give it a go tomorrow. I am feeling specially bummed today. I am really not mentally ready for this although I should have been. This has even interfered in my work today, how sad is that....
Shoulder definitely doesn't hurt as much as yesterday. In fact, it really doesn't hurt right now, but when I tried picking up my Aly today, I got a little bit of pain. Boy I am really hoping that this is maybe that I pinched a nerve because it's definitely not muscle related...
I am going to try to work out other parts of the body and isolate my shoulders and stay away from them until a doctor can see me. I can still do other things I am sure. I am not giving up guys, don't worry about me. I got bummed out and I have been in an all around bad mood today, but I don't feel that I will allow it to hurt me in that respect. I am not planning on going on a binge or attacking cheesecake factory  
What I have got to do is get my mind back in this again. I am going to go on today and tomorrow as if nothing ever happened...I am even thinking of breaking my workout into 5 days. One day I'll do Chest, the next I'll do legs, biceps, back, triceps and will not mess with the shoulder until fixed....We'll see how that works out....This happened to me because I was careless, I am not planning on being careless anymore.
The truth of the matter is that yesterday I really didn't feel like working out, in fact, I forced myself to. I wonder if that played a part in me getting hurt....
Greeky, Dalila, Velvet, Ivy, Cyndi, Gary....Don't fret, I am not even close to giving up the fight. I am just bummed out by the situation, and I am all around pretty depressed, but I am pretty resillient and I have been thru much worse than a shoulder injury. Heck, my wife gave birth to my two kids, her incision was huge. How can I even whine an cry in front of her about this after what she went thru with a c-section? That folks, was painful. This is in comparison, a mosquito bite...


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hell, today I'll work on legs, I am going to do extensions, curls, calves and I may try to do light squats, whatcha' all think?
Tomorrow I will work on back, Friday on triceps and saturday on biceps. I will rest sunday and then get back on it Monday with chest. I will go very light weight on the flyes and will not lift heavy bench. I think that what I need is a bit of rest. Maybe it was a way for my body to tell me to slow my monkey ass down....at least I hope...


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, this can't be a good thing.....

I tried lifting a 45 pound plate to put on the leg extension and my shoulder started hurting.  This is simply not looking good today.  This is just not good, I can't work out my legs today and I really don't believe I will be able to follow thru with my plan...
This is no good,  just no good....


----------



## dalila (Oct 6, 2004)

tony have you seen the doc yet? have you been icing that shoulder? trust me I knwo exactly what you're going thru, I was there 3 months ago!! It suck big time, but it's temporary, just take good care of it.

I don't know about you, but when I couldn't workout, it bugged me a lot for many reasons, but he biggest was that I felt out of control. I felt like I lost all control over what my body looked like. Then I really concentrated on food, and thru that period ate extra clean, and guess what, I felt psychologically much better, coz I noticed that all my hard wrk wasn't going to waste and I was kinda in control again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Tony, I leave for a few days and this is what I come back to? I feel for you I really do but let's not get down quite yet! It really sucks and you should not touch weights for at least one week right now. Not even legs because as you've discovered just loading the plate hurt your shoulder. Let it rest now for a week. Focus on doing cardio. And I'm not sure you should be doing P/RR/S right now anyway. I was going to say something before I left but I let it go. For your goals and experience I really think you'd be better with a bit more volume and higher reps (or you risk injury) Maybe a Push/Pull routine for awhile or even Push/Legs/Pull. And you really need to start doing rotator cuff exercises to protect your shoulder. Any questions, I'm here as is everyone else. Your in my prayers, but I've been where you are and there is a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

Good morning Tony!     Let's make this a positive day!  Lets find the good stuff, not worry about the stuff we can't change and work on what we can.  Like, icing that shoulder as suggested and getting lots of rest so that you can kick some A$$ next week when you return to the gym!  Keep up the cardio to keep things on track and fitness in the forefront of your mind!  We all love you buddy!  Keep your spirits high, you can't be beaten!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

YEAH What they said!!    
Tony every one of us have injured ourselves at some time or other, I hurt my lower back so badly I could hardly walk, I iced it and rest it for a week and it's FINE now.  BUT I am being very careful, going a bit lighter with deads etc.  It's normal, unfortunately.  

Be positive Sweetie, think good thoughts!!!  We can work around the shoulder or change your workouts.  Do some good cardio, it will lift your spirits and make you feel more in control!   

We are all here to support you!!  YOU ARE GONNA DO THIS!!!    As VE said , YOU WILL NOT BE BEATEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi folks, I just got an appointment with my doctor for next thursday morning to see the shoulder. I guess until then I will stay away from lifting. You may be wondering why I am waiting so long to get the appointment. Well, this monday I'll be in New Orleans at the American College of Surgeons fair and I won't be back until Wednesday. Thus, thursday....
As for the shoulder, right now, I can live with the pain. I have been living with all kinds of pains during my life, so this is nothing new for me. I really don't feel like doing anything at the moment because the pain yesterday from lifting that plate, believe it or not, drained me and put me to sleep.
I woke up this morning feeling the same as yesterday. I still have a plan and I have not given up. I am not the kind to do so. The fact is that I am not positive about this. I am pissed off mostly at myself because I pretty much knew what I could or could not do, but I am still focused on continuing on.....

*Dalila:* Thanks hun, that's exactly what I am going to be doing, concentrating on how I eat. I can't use my foods for fuel as I began doing this week, but I now will look carefully at what I eat....

*Rock:* Hey bud, what can I tell you, you shouldn't have left.... 
You know, I have to tell you, P/RR/S is working wonders for me. I feel strong, more flexible and my stamina has definitely improved (thanks mostly to RR and S, where you have to bust ass working out), the problem here was my Macho streak and the fact that sometimes I can't accept that I am not as young as I used to be. I did something that I could get away with 15 years ago, I increased the weight of the flyes because I am obstinate. What I didn't count on was that I would be screwing up form for the sake of weight. If I had stayed with the weight I was supposed to do, which was 20-25 pounds, I would have been fine, but instead, against my instincts I increased the weight, and then, well, no need to revisit....Don't worry bud, I have not even come close to giving up (well, maybe yesterday when I couldn't lift my son or the 45 pound plate, but that lasted a whole 3 seconds). I am going to play around the injury whether it's cardio, or if next week all is well, continue what I was doing and avoiding being a complete jackass......

*Velvetty:* Don't worry beautiful, I have yet to give up. I just see this as another freaking mountain that I need to climb. The good news is that I have newfound stamina, so I'll get my ass to climbing...

*Cyndi:* Beautiful, Talented and Driven coach, dont' even fret, I am already brainstorming and seeing the many different ways that I can get myself in shape without weights  , so I have a lot of reading to do. I am going to be reading Tank's shoulder journal carefully because I have the distinct feeling that I tore the rotator cuff. I can feel cracking in there but then again, I had already hurt the shoulder playing softball. Who knows, maybe this is my body's way of telling me that I need to fix the shoulder, right?

Listen folks, I am not in a good mood by any stretch of the imagination, but I have a lot of work ahead of me and I need to get to it. I am going to start looking at how I can do it to come back from this quickly if surgery is what I am going to get (which I am expecting). I need to do things that will help me come back faster, like continuing to drink my vitamins and my glucosamine with chondroitin. What's my next step? I don't know. I have already gotten an appointment with my doctor for next week. What happens next is....well, I guess your guess is better than mine, but still I need to be ready psychologically for this, and to tell you the truth, I am pretty scared right now because I have never had anything like this happen to me. My knee? I can write with a bad knee, I can eat with a bad knee, I can carry my son and daughter sitting down. For me, my right arm is my strength and right now, it's not functioning correctly.
Well, like I said, back to the drawing board. Now, I have to read some regarding cutting without weights and see how I work the diet to help me do what I have to do to lose weight....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2004)

there is an old saying Tony "Diet is 90% of the weight loss battle."  If you can master that, the cardio/weight lifting is a compliement to a good diet.  Keeping eating sound and doing what cardio/weights the doctor/your body will allow and things will continue to roll ... maybe a little slower because of the injury, but they will progress none the less.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> there is an old saying Tony "Diet is 90% of the weight loss battle." If you can master that, the cardio/weight lifting is a compliement to a good diet. Keeping eating sound and doing what cardio/weights the doctor/your body will allow and things will continue to roll ... maybe a little slower because of the injury, but they will progress none the less.


Hey NT, thanks for the wisdom, I really need all I can get.
I went out driving today to do a few things and did a little soul searching, still need to do some more.  I think I am more afraid of seeing all the hard work that I have put in to put more muscle on myself, may go out the wayside because I won't be lifting.  I feel a whole lot stronger now than 2 months ago when I first started my journal.  I feel more flexible, lighter on my feet.  All those things are great, in fact, I can keep my flexibility and bring my weight down, but all the muscle weight that I am putting on or have put on, will not be there.  My strength may not be there.  Heck I was playing football a couple of weekends ago and I literally manhandled the guy playing in front of me.  I was faster and stronger than kids that were 10 years younger.  Much stronger.  They couldn't get past me and couldn't stop me.  So much for that.
See, that's what my soul searching got me, an understanding of what exactly is bothering me.  Of course, my weight is a big concern, but man, all the work I have done.....
As I said, back to the drawing board, I will need to prepare my plan for the next 8 weeks, because as I read in Tank's journal, that type of a surgery has a 6-8 week recovery time after some light rehabbing...I am truly scared of this surgery and how I and my body will react to it.....


----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2004)

I think I missed something Tony, what surgery are you having?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

This is from Tank's shoulder rehab journal (not exactly the name but ya'll know which one):

"
*Quote:*
*Originally Posted by fantasma62*
_*Hey Tank, happy to hear that the surgery went well. You seem to be a very motivated person, you will do well and will be back training hard in no time...

I am probably heading in that direction. I am not sure how it happened but I used to play softball and now I can't even throw a ball hard anymore because I get a shooting pain in my shoulder, oh, and when I reach to grab something on the floor, it feels like the shoulder is going to come off the socket. The only good thing is that I have not suffered any pain while lifting...I am praying that I get to lose the weight and gain muscle before my shoulder goes...

Well, enough about me....I'll keep you in my prayers.....*_

*i'm as bullheaded as they come to having things checked out!!
take my advice fanta, get it looked at!  
and thanks for the prayers bro!!!"*


Talk about something coming back to bite you in the ass in a funky way.  Boy, how I should have listened.....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

Tony you are jumping the gun. You haven't even seen a doctor yet.  Be positive, you may not NEED anything but rest!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Tony you are jumping the gun. You haven't even seen a doctor yet. Be positive, you may not NEED anything but rest!!!!


Hey Cyn,

I had a problem on that shoulder from throwing too much and I tried strengthening it by working out.  I felt a sharp, burning pain and felt something go.  The funny thing is that the muscles are good.  My problem is inside the shoulder joint and the only thing I can think of is torn rotator cuff.  It doesn't feel right, in fact, every time I reach for something, it feels as if it was going to get dislocated, all by itself....
Don't worry, I am working on something to kick my own ass...


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have been reading and looking at what others have done after such a surgery, if needed, and I am developing a strategy that'll allow me to make a quick recovery.  
I am no longer down or upset, but now I am just embarrassed and annoyed with myself for having posted all those sulking posts in which I am crying and crying like if someone had died.  That's right folks, it's embarrasing.  I read Tank's journal and not once did he even think of failing.  Not once did it seem like he was giving up.  By reading what I wrote even I feel as if the person who wrote it (me) wants to quit.  That is really pathetic....
I am not giving up, I assure ya'll, in fact, I have a renewed sense of urgency that is helping me overcome my own stupidity.  Don't even worry about me, I'll be fine, hell, more than fine.  I am so glad that Tank posted that journal of his for all to read because it has helped immensely....Thanks Tank....

As for me, I am going to get my candy-ass in gear to start doing something after the doctor's visit.  I assure you folks, this is really bothering me (the pain), but I think I can make it thru to next thursday, I mean, who needs sleep, right?


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 7, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I have been reading and looking at what others have done after such a surgery, if needed, and I am developing a strategy that'll allow me to make a quick recovery.
> I am no longer down or upset, but now I am just embarrassed and annoyed with myself for having posted all those sulking posts in which I am crying and crying like if someone had died.  That's right folks, it's embarrasing.  I read Tank's journal and not once did he even think of failing.  Not once did it seem like he was giving up.  By reading what I wrote even I feel as if the person who wrote it (me) wants to quit.  That is really pathetic....
> I am not giving up, I assure ya'll, in fact, I have a renewed sense of urgency that is helping me overcome my own stupidity.  Don't even worry about me, I'll be fine, hell, more than fine.  I am so glad that Tank posted that journal of his for all to read because it has helped immensely....Thanks Tank....
> 
> As for me, I am going to get my candy-ass in gear to start doing something after the doctor's visit.  I assure you folks, this is really bothering me (the pain), but I think I can make it thru to next thursday, I mean, who needs sleep, right?


Well Tony, dont get down on yourself!! if you have a good surgeon and a good p/t, you'll rehab quick!!!!
How severe is the tear??


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 7, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Well Tony, dont get down on yourself!! if you have a good surgeon and a good p/t, you'll rehab quick!!!!
> How severe is the tear??


Thanks Tank, I'll find out next thursday what's going on.  But I felt something funny when I felt the pain....It hurts when I lift my kids, could you imagine that?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 8, 2004)

Good day all.....


So I was lying yesterday when I said I was Ok. I was lying when I said that I was in a better mood. Last night I got some sleep, but was not able to get comfortable for a while. I moved and it hurt.
Today is a different story. Have ya'll noticed that I haven't exactly been on for quite a bit of time? I have been getting myself mentally in shape for what I am about to go through. As I said yesterday I have been reading and preparing myself for the aftermath. I have begun to understand what I need to do.
I read from Tank's journal and other places that if you are in shape, you will have a better chance for a quicker recovery. No, not a 2 week thing, but I plan on working out after 6 weeks if the doctor allows and sees my progress. So what am I going to do? I am going on a real 6 week cutting/fat burning attack on my body. No, a real one. I am going to plan a diet that will somehow allow me to cut the fat and @ the same time I will try to maintain muscle. Is that possible? Don't know, not sure how to. But I sure as hell will try. I need to do cardio to get in shape, I have no other choice. I will stay away from the weights.
Folks, I need ya'll more now than ever. Everyone's input in how this plan can be accomplished will be heard and highly appreciated.
I am not going to do HIIT just yet, I can die of a heart attack. I am not crazy.....no stupid is more like it, that's why ya'll have to keep tabs on me. You saw what I did to the shoulder, enough said....
As I said, I have a plan, I will do cardio and diet carefully for the following 6 weeks after the doctor's appointment. If there is a surgery planned, I will not deter from continuing on with my plan, I can't....
So the only thing that I can tell you all is HELP please!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey Tony  

Don't worry Bud ,  We will be watching, waiting and ready to crack the whip .   We are a bunch of want to be whip crackers . LOL

Sounds like you are getting your mind in the right place.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 8, 2004)

We are here for you buddy! I think that's a good idea. But I'm still praying you don't need surgery.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 8, 2004)

Tony sorry I have been away from your journal for so long!
I have just been catching up with it.
Your new plan for cardio and diet is a good one, don't push yourself beyond your limits though and burnout, slow, steady and moderate will be much easier to stick to at least until you get yourself into a comfortable routine.
I am routing for you!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 9, 2004)

Gary:  Thanks.....Yes and believe me, I had never had to do soul searching before for anything other than family and work.  Not easy, but now I need to get my mental sanity back....Hmmmmm, a whip, interesting because Daddy Like.... 


Rock:  Man, thanks for the prayers.  Any time I have needed the support, my family from IM has been there.  Cardio and diet seems to be the only way to go now.  I woke up a couple of times in pain last night, so I have a $hitty feeling about it.  Either way, I hope our prayers are answered...


Britty:  Hi bombshell, yup, cardio and diet.  I guess I have no choice now, right?  I am so happy that you passed by and don't ever say sorry that you haven't passed by, every time you come to my "dungeon"  you are welcome with open arms  .  Always good to hear from you.
I will do as you say, go slow.  Look what happened to me for being inpatient and MACHO  .  I really wanted to try HIIT but that will do the same to me now as a doughnut, or maybe a country fried steak.  It'll give me a heart attack..... 

Once again folks, if you have any ideas that you could give me regarding the impossible, doing cardio but keeping as much muscle mass as I can while cutting, let me know, I am all eyes (can't say ears because ya'll are not talking to me) and have nothing but reading time ahead of me....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 9, 2004)

Morning Sweetie! 

Dont you fret we are here to support you always!!  If help is what you need... YOU GOT IT!!!!!  You are gonna do this, I am telling you right now, YOU ARE GONNA DO THIS THING!!  I want you to be fit and healthy dancing at Ally's wedding!!!! AND YOU WILL!!!      

Please stay positive, we have faith in you!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Morning Sweetie!
> 
> Dont you fret we are here to support you always!! If help is what you need... YOU GOT IT!!!!! You are gonna do this, I am telling you right now, YOU ARE GONNA DO THIS THING!! I want you to be fit and healthy dancing at Ally's wedding!!!! AND YOU WILL!!!
> 
> Please stay positive, we have faith in you!!!


Good morning coach....

Thanks for the encouragement.  Believe me, I am stronger now that I have a lot of good people in my corner....


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 9, 2004)

****hugggglllliiiiiieeeesssss****


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 10, 2004)

Any report on your shoulder buddy???
Looks like you're still training legs, thats good! keep up the cardio and program yourself for the diet.
cardio wise, keep changing it up, use all the cardio equip that you can, in other words dont get stale/burned out on just on piece.
I'll post what the doc did to me in about 2-3 days[all the proper lingo]  
Looks like the IM peeps have you in good hands as well as your family.....  
And you're right, i never really had any negative thoughts  about never being able to lift or compete again, thats just me, and it sounds like you have the same drive, i'm proud of you.....thoughts and prayers my friend!!!!! pm with the docs details


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 11, 2004)

Buenos dias! How was your weekend? how was thata party? oh wait, you're out of town aren't ya...

 Be careful out there! Talk to you soon!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 11, 2004)

HI TONI


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Hun!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 11, 2004)

Buenos dias tio! Como estas oy? 

I hope you are well  BTW teach me more spanish


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 11, 2004)

Well Hello all from New Orleans, Lousianna.....

I am going to write a little bit only because I am really tired. I woke up today at 3:00 am to catch a 5:15am plane to Atlanta, then ended up getting to New Orleans at 9:40 am (New Orleans time)....Right after that, I went to the convention center to walk and work. I just came back from a dinner meeting and I am exhausted. Funny, I am in New Orleans for a Surgical Congress  , for all I know, they'll soon be using this stuff on me  

Tank: the only thing that I can tell you is that it doesn't hurt as much any more, but it feels loose, and every time I moved the arm around it creaks like there is something loose in there. My left one doesn't do it. We'll get it checked on thurs. at 10:00 am. I appreciate your thoughts and prayers, I'll never forget it. You are welcome to post here your experiences today. Although I can always read it in your journal.... 

Ivy: Hi belleza  . I see your latest avi. Are you now trying to compete for best Avi? We need to see more skin.... 
Parthy was very......Cuban......Lots of Salsa, Merengue, Bolero and of course, party music like the "craparena", the electric slide and so on....DRINKS WERE INCLUDED IN PARTY, then post-party cardio session.....very good party.... 

Cyn: Hi dear, how are you? No, don't worry, I am not here partying as much as I want to....

Babs: Hi beautiful, how are you?

Vivi: That's how we call Vivian's here in Miami. So, now you are an honorary Miamian (not sure if you should be honored or sick  ). I have some spanish for you: "Estoy muy orgulloso de ti, sigue asi" (I am very proud of you, keep going). I really am, I was so happy to see that your cravings are no longer kicking your butt  ...By the way, you are not doing so bad in spanish...Just to help ya' out, it's "hoy"....Love ya.... 

Love ya'll..... 

T.


----------



## dalila (Oct 11, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Well Hello all from New Orleans, Lousianna.....
> 
> Parthy was very......Cuban......Lots of Salsa, Merengue, Bolero and of course, party music like the "craparena", the electric slide and so on....DRINKS WERE INCLUDED IN PARTY, then post-party cardio session.....very good party....
> 
> T.



Yay!! Tony was at my kinda party!!   Hmmm it reminds me it's been a while since I went to salsa, maybe this weekend! 

Tony, no pain is a good indication!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey don't knock the electric slide, pal!  That is THE party dance. That and the Cha-cha slide.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Tony


----------



## Velvet (Oct 12, 2004)

Good morning Tony   New Orlean's eh?  That sounds like a blast


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 12, 2004)

i'll post some movements you can do that might help, if they hurt when you do them, then stop, i'll be back in 3 hrs or so, i have to run to the Twin Citites[minn/st paul] to see a bb'ing friend who's cutting up for a show!!!
btw, have a margarita for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

Orgulloso is a funny sounding word  Have a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 12, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Vivi: That's how we call Vivian's here in Miami. So, now you are an honorary Miamian (not sure if you should be honored or sick  ). I have some spanish for you: "Estoy muy orgulloso de ti, sigue asi" (I am very proud of you, keep going). I really am, I was so happy to see that your cravings are no longer kicking your butt  ...By the way, you are not doing so bad in spanish...Just to help ya' out, it's "hoy"....Love ya....
> 
> T.



spanish 101 is now in session.   hoy means you?  What Viv said was "Good morning, how are you"?   Is that correct?

Sounds like you're enjoying your business trip Mr. Tony.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 12, 2004)

I spelled it wrong, but hoy means today.  Como estas hoy = How are you today? The you is actually "understood" because the noun conjugation implies it.  Unlike english, the noun is different for each I you he/she you(pl) we them. 

Tio I might be injured too  When it happened all I could think of was your fear of getting injured and not being able to work out.  I have that same fear, even though I never really mentionned it before.  Working out is the only way I see myself finding happiness with myself and right now I may need to take a little break


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 13, 2004)

Tony! You back yet meng?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 13, 2004)

Good morning my fine Floridian!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi all,


I was back yesterday morning but was so exhausted that I went to work at the office and then went home to play with my kids.... 

Truth is, I was supposed to have left New Orleans yesterday at 9:30 am, but that would have put me here at around 3:30 pm (long layover in Atlanta)...What did I do? I woke up at 2:00 am (central time) and got my behind picked up by the shuttle at 2:40 am.  I got on a 5:00 am flight to Atlanta and then, after a short layover in, yes Atlanta, I got to Miami at 10:20 am, in time to go pick up my daughter at school yesterday.  Took her to the office and came home at around 4:00 pm.  Didn't go to sleep until about 10:45 pm.....way later than I wanted.  That's why I hadn't even logged in here.
I am still very tired because of lack of sleep and the fact that I just came from my doctor's office.  He checked me out and sent me for X-Rays.  He told me to have them done immediately.  That can't be good, but no problem, I am already mentally ready for the grind.  I am already planning a diet and cardio schedule.  Nope, I am not doing any dieting now, heck can could I diet in New Orleans where I ate when I could... 
Either way folks (Greeky, NT, Velvetty, Tank, Ivy, Dalila, Cyndi) thanks for your thoughts, they do mean a lot to me and I am happy to have ya'll in my corner....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 14, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> I spelled it wrong, but hoy means today. Como estas hoy = How are you today? The you is actually "understood" because the noun conjugation implies it. Unlike english, the noun is different for each I you he/she you(pl) we them.
> 
> Tio I might be injured too  When it happened all I could think of was your fear of getting injured and not being able to work out. I have that same fear, even though I never really mentionned it before. Working out is the only way I see myself finding happiness with myself and right now I may need to take a little break


Vivi, man you don't need me to teach you spanish....You explained that better than I ever could...Are you sure you don't know some already? 
I'll go check about your injury in your journal...


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 14, 2004)

Tio, I took one year of spanish in high school.  But I would like to learn more!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 14, 2004)

Tony sir ... I put up a pic of Mrs.NT and baby NT ... thought you'd like to have a look.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 15, 2004)

Tony! Welcome back, baby!!!!!  How are you feeling? Write me back dammit!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Tony sir ... I put up a pic of Mrs.NT and baby NT ... thought you'd like to have a look.


Saw the picture and are you in trouble......


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 15, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tony! Welcome back, baby!!!!! How are you feeling? Write me back dammit!


Sorry bubba, I just did....I have been Oh, so busy......
I am still getting over my trip to Crap Orleans (sorry if I insult anyone from New Orleans, but I didn't get to see the place and what I saw was crap)....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 15, 2004)

Welcome back Tony


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Welcome back Tony


Thanks Gary, good to be back.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 16, 2004)

Folks, depending on what will happen monday, when I should get the results of my XRays and maybe a visit to the specialist, I will start a journal that I will run concurrently with this one, that's if I do in fact need surgery (crossing fingers).

Why would I do that?  To help others that may go thru the same things that I will be going for.  I will journalize everything from the needle in the shoulder, all the way to my triumphant return to lifting.  Once I am completely back, I will ask the mods to close the shoulder journal and shall continue with this one because I am still going to change my lifestyle.
I can't lie to ya'll lately I have definitely not been myself.  I have slacked on my diet and without a doubt have been a little depressed (nope, not crying or moping around, but I have let some things slide that maybe 2 weeks ago I wouldn't have) and have not been taking good care of myself. 
As of monday this changes.  I am planning on going to the groceries to pick up the essentials and simply begin my comprehensive cardio workout.  By the way, I am getting my wife involved in weight training so I'll be training her the days that she doesn't do spinning...
Things are looking up some and I am ready to tackle the sholder problem like I used to do to running backs, full force  .

On a separate note, I feel badly that I have not been able to be there for a lot of you lately.  There are too many folks whom I care a lot about in this forum and I have not been there to give them my best.  I guess part of that "depression" didn't allow me to go to anyone else because I didn't want to drag anyone else down with me.  No worries folks, I am back from the abyss that I was in and hope and pray that the good Lord gives me the strength to carry on with this...


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 16, 2004)

If anyone is interested, I have 7 pounds of whey powder that I am never, ever going to drink again.  Not because it's bad, but because I can't digest it well and every time I think about it, I get grossed out....
Anyway, this are two 5 pound containers (although I have used a little less than half of one) of strawberry Allthewhey Whey protein powder.  I don't want them, I'll give them away, no charge.  Well, the only charge there would be the shipping charges because, well, I am giving the stuff away.....


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hey tony 

aww man, I just ordered from allthewhey.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Tony   good to hear from you hun!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hey tony
> 
> aww man, I just ordered from allthewhey.


Hey Luke,

When you run out it may still be there, let me know if you need it....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Tony  good to hear from you hun!!


Hey Gorgeous,

Don't worry I am still here, studying, worrying, trying to resolve things....
I have been thinking of all of you and was even thinking of adding the Team Gopro to my sig, but I am not going to do that yet....
Once I am properly healed up, I will attack again and once I feel like I have been doing it right, then I'll add it....

Love ya....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

Tony, I might be willing to take that whey off your hands. I was looking into buying some from allthewhey after this week of hell is over. 

 And shipping it to me will be easy breezy!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Gorgeous,
> 
> Don't worry I am still here, studying, worrying, trying to resolve things....
> I have been thinking of all of you and was even thinking of adding the Team Gopro to my sig, but I am not going to do that yet....
> ...


Well as far as I am concerned you already are a member of Team GoPro, so I say DO it!   

I have been busy too, doing house stuff, painting...    and I so need to clean the bathtub today.  FUN, FUN ,FUN!!

Good luck at the doc's Sweetie!  I will be thinking about you!!  

Love ya back!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tony, I might be willing to take that whey off your hands. I was looking into buying some from allthewhey after this week of hell is over.
> 
> And shipping it to me will be easy breezy!


Sold!!!!!!!!!! to the beautiful Ivy.....
I'll either take it to my parents' place or have them take it.  Once I do, I'll let you know, that's if we don't go to the beach next weekend...
Either way, I'll let you know....

Hugs


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Sold!!!!!!!!!! to the beautiful Ivy.....
> I'll either take it to my parents' place or have them take it. Once I do, I'll let you know, that's if we don't go to the beach next weekend...
> Either way, I'll let you know....
> 
> Hugs


 ju got it meng. Anything I can give you in return? I would hate to take it for free, if you spent bucks on it. If you won't take money, then feel free to hit me up for some design work or something for your business at some point, or for family stuff. 

 Thank you!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ju got it meng. Anything I can give you in return? I would hate to take it for free, if you spent bucks on it. If you won't take money, then feel free to hit me up for some design work or something for your business at some point, or for family stuff.
> 
> Thank you!


 
You're right, I won't take any money.  I just didn't digest this right, and after pushing myself to eat it, I just basically literally got sick of it enough that just the thought of it makes me want to hurl....
No need to do anything, all I want is for you to win.....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Oct 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You're right, I won't take any money.  I just didn't digest this right, and after pushing myself to eat it, I just basically literally got sick of it enough that just the thought of it makes me want to hurl....
> No need to do anything, all I want is for you to win.....


....and then give him a percentage.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Hahahahaha. At this rate, if I win, and everyone who's helped, supported, encouraged or even smiled at me gets a percentage, I'm gonna be left with 25 cents! HAHAHAHAH! 

 Good morning TOny!


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Luke,
> 
> When you run out it may still be there, let me know if you need it....


Thanks Tony  you rock

What are you planning on replacing it with?


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tony, I might be willing to take that whey off your hands. I was looking into buying some from allthewhey after this week of hell is over.
> 
> And shipping it to me will be easy breezy!


I'd reccomend it.  I like every flavor except strawberry and banana (haven't tried those yet )


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'd reccomend it.  I like every flavor except strawberry and banana (haven't tried those yet )


 Took 'em right from under ya! haha! Thanks, I'll let you know what I think.

 And thanks again, Tony!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 18, 2004)

_Tony heres a pic of the shoulder._
I tore 3/4's of supraspinatus[sp] from the bone, which is now held by 2- 5 mm anchors.
he also took off a bone spur!there was 2 other things he had to do, but someone tossed my slip of paper away with all the info, i'll have the p/t write it down again!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 18, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> _Tony heres a pic of the shoulder._
> I tore 3/4's of supraspinatus[sp] from the bone, which is now held by 2- 5 mm anchors.
> he also took off a bone spur!there was 2 other things he had to do, but someone tossed my slip of paper away with all the info, i'll have the p/t write it down again!


Hey Tank, thanks so much for the info.
The funny thing is that my shoulder isn't hurting like yours and Gary's and Deadbolt's.  In fact it only hurts when I make a throwing motion.  It does make a whole lot of noise when I make that movement...
I am hopeful that nothing major has happened....We'll see...


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 18, 2004)

Do sleep on your back tony?


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey Luke,


I used to, but then one day I ate something that I shouldn't have had and got some acid reflux going the wrong way.  I was on my back and I almost choked to death...Literally.
For the last 5 years I have slept on my side, however, lately I have not been able to sleep on my right side too much thanks to my shoulder, so my left is now the default....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi folks,

I am going to be in and out today.  Aly spent a good chunk of the day yesterday with a fever, so we took her to the vets office today (Ok, pediatritian   ).  I came home early to be with her, but I am working from here, since she's now asleep.
She literally threw up on ME three times yesterday...Lucky for me it wasn't food, but phlegm, otherwise my wife would have done a whole lot of floor cleaning, if you know what I mean.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 18, 2004)

Awww I hope Aly gets better soon sweetie!

BTW it is great your wife is starting to lift..good for the bones and to prevent injury (since I know she already looks great) 

Hope you are doin better Tio 

Thinking of you 
Vivian


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> I am going to be in and out today. Aly spent a good chunk of the day yesterday with a fever, so we took her to the vets office today (Ok, pediatritian   ).  I came home early to be with her, but I am working from here, since she's now asleep.
> She literally threw up on ME three times yesterday...Lucky for me it wasn't food, but phlegm, otherwise my wife would have done a whole lot of floor cleaning, if you know what I mean.....


 Pobrecita.  and you too! Darn. I hope she gets better soon!

 (hee hee! "the vet"  -- you crack me up!)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 19, 2004)

Good morning Tony! How's the shoulder today? You giving it an asswhoopin' yet?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 19, 2004)

Mrs. Tony is starting to lift ....... grrrrrrrrrr   So ... she's not happy being really super hot, she wants to hit really super _duper_ hot?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Hows it going Tony ?  Lots of new stuff in here since I last visited. The wife is lifting ? Cool ! How's your shoulder doing ? Aly better ? 

Take care


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

Where Is Tony??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Where Is Tony??


Is he down at the beach waiting for you to take pics ?    I would be if I lived that close


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is he down at the beach waiting for you to take pics ?  I would be if I lived that close


Damn it Gary, did you have to blow my cover?????


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Damn it Gary, did you have to blow my cover?????


Hey Tony  !  

How's everybody ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 21, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is he down at the beach waiting for you to take pics ?    I would be if I lived that close


 SO THAT WAS YOU HIDING BEHIND THE CONSTRUCTION DUMPSTER!!!! I knew it! hahahahahahah!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 21, 2004)

Howdy Folks,

I am going thru a really tough period right now. Ya'll know about me and my kids. Aly has been sick for over a week and Anthony caught it too. I am in a really shitty mood. 
Aly's teacher was very clear at the beginning of the year when she said "if your kids have a cold, please leave them at home so that the other kids don't get it". How hard is that to understand? Did she need to say it in Cantonese? What happened? So one parent WHO DOESN'T FREAKING WORK, had to pass by school and say hi to the teacher with her sick kid. Of course, who can control a 3 year old right? They all started playing together, one kid got it, then another and finally the last one to get it was Aly, and now Anthony. Are people this FREAKING STUPID?
There is nothing sadder than a 9 month old with a cold who can speak and tell you what's wrong...
I have been working from home since tuesday because my wife's grandma, understandably, can't take care of both of them sick. It may seem great to ya'll to work from home, but it's not. I take my job seriously and when I don't have all of my resources available to me, it wrecks my day. I am funny that way. Today, I worked from the beach. Again, sounds better than it was. I worked and made phone calls from there, while my daughter played next to me. Why? So that she could breathe in all the beach air and make her better. I am so falling behind, it's amazing...
So my week has been a little upside down. Things have been pretty sucky since I hurt my shoulder, which by the way I am getting checked out next wednesday. According to my primary care Dr. and the XRays, I don't have fractures or arthritis....I ALREADY KNEW THAT!!!!!!Funny ah? That's what sucks about having to get a referral to go to another doctor....
So, my friend Murphy, you know, the dude that made up the "law", is staying at my house and doesn't want to leave yet.
I am sure that by the weekend things will change. We are going to the beach over the weekend to see if now both kids can enjoy a little of the beach breeze....What kinda crap is going on here ah?
I was planning on starting my cardio and diet this week, well, that's off the table now. In fact, this is what I ate today:

1 banana nut muffin for breakfast
5 string cheeses and a couple of hershey kisses for lunch
3 cookies for snack
2 slices of thin and crispy pizza with a 1/4 bowl of chili for dinner...

That was my freaking diet for the day...Great diet.....Funny ah?


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Tony !


Hope things are looking better  for you


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 25, 2004)

when i said to the doc, i think i tore my r/c he said''lets take an x-ray''
 i said''but that really wont show a tear will it''
he said ''no'', but it will show if its not broken, i said, '' i know its not broken, i think i need an mri first, he said, no we will get an xray............    
a week later we get an mri cause the xray DIDNT SHOW A THING, you have to love doctors and how they spend our money.............anyway sorry for the rant Tony,
keep us informed!!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi All,


It's been a while right?.  I have been sorting things out slowly in my life to re-start again.  So, yeah, it's been a while.  
To summarize, I hurt my shoulder, went to Crap Orleans, Aly got sick, Anthony got sick, I got sick.....
Anyway, while I was in New Orleans, Aly got a really bad cold where she coughed and wheezed for almost two weeks (since she's still coughing), then Anthony got it and there is nothing sadder than a 9 month old crying because he feels bad and can't tell you what it is that's hurting him....
Then I got it, well, sorta'.  I am fighting it, and maybe I'll succeed, or maybe I won't...We'll just have to see....
Anyway, I went to the doctor today and got the best news I could possibly have gotten.  I have shoulder tendinitis.  I have to go thru some type of therapy and then, hopefully, I'll be like new.
I have put on 2-3 pounds in the last month since all of this happened.  I am not too worried because I can nix that quickly.  I am also hoping that I can now begin cardio and diet, hopefully, maybe.....depends on how my cold works out, whether I get overcome by it or I overcome it.  I am still targetting next week.  I will probably start therapy next week too, so that should be.....fun.....maybe, maybe not......
One thing that I forgot to mention, I am going to sell my olympic bench and cage and go train at the gym.  One of the reasons why I got reinjured (and I didn't mention it because I am thickheaded that way) is that I am working out by myself.  The week before I hurt the shoulder I did, well, shoulders and triceps.  I did a seated shoulder press (power week) and I lost a bit of my balance, so I had to make a strange movement very quickly to not have the weights fall off behind my back.  Instead I was able to place the barbell where it belonged, but I am sure that the damage was done....
Either way, I'll be selling my weights and starting to go to the gym.....
Anywho, I'll talk to ya'll later....


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> It's been a while right?.  I have been sorting things out slowly in my life to re-start again.  So, yeah, it's been a while.
> To summarize, I hurt my shoulder, went to Crap Orleans, Aly got sick, Anthony got sick, I got sick.....
> ...


 OH MY GOD TONY! I'm so happy you're back. I was beginning to wonder if you'd just decided not to post here anymore...

 GREAT news about the shoulder, all things considered. 

 So sorry about the kids being sick - que pena.  Kids are resilient I hear, though. I hope you can beat it before it beats you!

 Oyeme, te tengo tremendas noticias. I'll PM you.

 Big hugs, big guy! Glad you're back!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD TONY! I'm so happy you're back. I was beginning to wonder if you'd just decided not to post here anymore...
> 
> GREAT news about the shoulder, all things considered.
> 
> ...


No way nena, I am not leaving here.  These people (you included of course), have treated me like family and I could never just leave and not say why.....
I am here, just, not here, if you understand that contradiction....


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey Tony !  

I know what ya mean. But there was rumor floating around that you and Cyndi had run off together since neither of you had been on here  for awhile . LOL


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Tony !
> 
> I know what ya mean. But there was rumor floating around that you and Cyndi had run off together since neither of you had been on here for awhile . LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey, great to hear from you Tony! Sorry things are upsidedown for you right now, but glad you can come here and let us know. Great news on the shoulder though. Now, is it tendonitis or bursitis? Either way, much better than a torn rotator cuff. You'll be slinging the weights around again (safely ) in no time!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Tony !
> 
> I know what ya mean. But there was rumor floating around that you and Cyndi had run off together since neither of you had been on here for awhile . LOL


Oh no Cyndi, we're busted...Have you told baldie?  I haven't told Miriam yet....


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hope your day is going well Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, great to hear from you Tony! Sorry things are upsidedown for you right now, but glad you can come here and let us know. Great news on the shoulder though. Now, is it tendonitis or bursitis? Either way, much better than a torn rotator cuff. You'll be slinging the weights around again (safely ) in no time!


Hey Rocky....

Cool Tatoos by the way.....I am way too hairy to put those on....
I am definitely happy and in fact, as I mentioned, I am going to sell my bench, cage, weight, etc. I am going to be safe and go to a gym where I may have someone spot me. No more working out by myself, only maybe cardio but not alternate types of cardio.....
Anyway, I will be in therapy for a couple of weeks I guess and go from there...


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hope your day is going well Tony!


Hey Luke, thanks a lot.  It is definitely changing for the better....
How's yours?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2004)

Tony!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 28, 2004)

you can kick that tendonitis in the butt my friend.........whew, glad that's all though.Hang in there friend!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 28, 2004)

Ur not allowed to leave, I'd hunt you down


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 28, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Oh no Cyndi, we're busted...Have you told baldie?  I haven't told Miriam yet....


  NO I haven't told CHRIS yet!!      I told you he's not bald, it's a solar panel for his SEX machine and he's always fully charged!!!


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

Tony's back yay!! Hey T  It's a good idea to train in the gym where you can either have someone watch your form occasionally, or pass you the weights, or spot you if you lift heavy. Good decision!  Have you found a gym you like yet?

By the way, did you say you were going to Dusseldorf for the big medical exhibition in November ( MEDICA?), or did I dream that too?  - I dream weirdest dreams lately! Must be all that cardio LOL.


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Tony's back yay!! Hey T  It's a good idea to train in the gym where you can either have someone watch your form occasionally, or pass you the weights, or spot you if you lift heavy. Good decision!  Have you found a gym you like yet?
> 
> By the way, did you say you were going to Dusseldorf for the big medical exhibition in November ( MEDICA?), or did I dream that too?  - I dream weirdest dreams lately! Must be all that cardio LOL.


Hi "kid"  

As much as I hate to say it, yes, I'll be in Dusseldorf this year for Medica, you didn't dream it....Although I'd be flattered if you were having dreams about me, in fact, I'm blushing .... 
Are you going too?
The reason I say I hate it is because it lands on thanksgiving week (My first with Anthony) and my anniversary (Nov. 23).  We'll be there from the 22nd to the 27th.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Tony!!


NT!!!! 
What's doing......


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> you can kick that tendonitis in the butt my friend.........whew, glad that's all though.Hang in there friend!!


Hey Tank, thanks for the kind words.  I am so happy it's tendonitis and nothing else.  It scared me shitless......


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Ur not allowed to leave, I'd hunt you down


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> NO I haven't told CHRIS yet!!  I told you he's not bald, it's a solar panel for his SEX machine and he's always fully charged!!!


Sorry, I meant to say, did you tell "solar panel for his Sex machine who's always fully charged"?  My bad.....


----------



## dalila (Oct 28, 2004)

Tony, what a bummer, can't you brign the family for a sort of short vacation? 
Then you can at least celebrate your anniversay, and be together for the thanksgiving? I actually might be there, will let you know soon


----------



## fantasma62 (Oct 29, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Tony, what a bummer, can't you brign the family for a sort of short vacation?
> Then you can at least celebrate your anniversay, and be together for the thanksgiving? I actually might be there, will let you know soon


Believe it or not, I am still fighting to not go, but the odds are slim to none.  I wish my family could come, but it's only myself, my father and our partners from Venezuela.....Oh well....


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 31, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I meant to say, did you tell "solar panel for his Sex machine who's always fully charged"?  My bad.....


That's OK Tony I forigive you and so does Baldie!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> That's OK Tony I forigive you and so does Baldie!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

>


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Tony!

 Buenos dias! you gonna be around the beach this comign weekend? I wanna get that whey from ya.

 How are things?


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Day one of 16 weeks*

Meal 1

2 Eggs
1 Egg white
1 cup OJ
2 slices of whole wheat multigrain bread

Meal 2

1 cup of oatmeal with water
3 tbsp. sugarfree syrup


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> 
> 2 Eggs
> 1 Egg white
> ...


 oyeme... that's very little food for someone of your size.
 That's less than what I eat per meal!

 Please be sure what you're doing there... And there is no carb in meal 1 (other than the oj sortof?), and no protein in meal 2!

 Come on tony! What gives!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey Tony!
> 
> Buenos dias! you gonna be around the beach this comign weekend? I wanna get that whey from ya.
> 
> How are things?


Things are good.  I am starting finally today with some sort of cutting plan.  I am sending my doctor a referral request for the therapy session and then go from there.  Once I get the referral, on to the therapy place.
Today, I'll do cardio, if I have a chance.  Either way, I have to take my dog Sandy out for a walk now every night, since she's getting older and needs the exercise, according to the vet.  She's a 7 year old Golden Retriever.  So, regardless of whether I can or can't go to do cardio, I have to walk the dog  
Regarding the beach, it'll be a while, since we have to do a bunch of stuff from now, but we work so close to each other I can always bring it to work....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> oyeme... that's very little food for someone of your size.
> That's less than what I eat per meal!
> 
> Please be sure what you're doing there... And there is no carb in meal 1 (other than the oj sortof?), and no protein in meal 2!
> ...


Forgot to add the bread from the morning. That's fixed now.
What gives? I went to sleep really late and forgot that I had to take both kids with me this morning, so I woke up at my normal time, and I had to run and make a quickie breakfast (Believe me, when I finished, I was full) when I remembered. I forgot to add my 2% cheese and boars head ham, as I normally do. I also didn't have enough time to crack 3 more eggs to pull out the whites. I had to drop Anthony off at my In Law's to then drop Aly off at school all before 7:45am and believe me, every second counts. If I leave 5 minutes later I get the traffic, but then again, you know that already ....
I know that tomorrow will be a different day, besides, I haven't had lunch yet......


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

What kinda cardio you looking at buddy?


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What kinda cardio you looking at buddy?


I think I'll be shooting at stationary bike...and walking the dog... 
I normally start with 1/2 hour bike and progress slowly toward more time.
Once I'm in better shape, I'll do my own type of HIIT cardio....UCLA's


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I think I'll be shooting at stationary bike...and walking the dog...
> I normally start with 1/2 hour bike and progress slowly toward more time.
> Once I'm in better shape, I'll do my own type of HIIT cardio....UCLA's


Cool, bike is where I started. While your walking the dog, you can pick the dog up and do some bicep curls and maybe military presses also.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Cool, bike is where I started. While your walking the dog, you can pick the dog up and do some bicep curls and maybe military presses also.


She only weighs 100 pounds...LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> She only weighs 100 pounds...LOL


Good point, you should preexhaust your muscles then before leaving


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good point, you should preexhaust your muscles then before leaving


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 1, 2004)

Good morning Tio! I see you found my new pics already, thank you for the comments


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Good morning Tio! I see you found my new pics already, thank you for the comments


I figure that if you took those pictures, you must have been very happy and very driven, because not only did you take those photos, but also you have a new avi that rivals some of the good ones around here


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

I am going to be making a journal for the competition that I will undoubtedly win...   

Ok, now that I woke up after I fell off the bed, I don't believe I'll win a bodybuilding contest folks, no, I am not being negative, but I will not let ya'll win so easily....

So, here goes. I will not abandon this journal, but I think we are supposed to keep a journal for the competition, so what I'll do is keep up with this journal but concentrate all of my efforts on the competition journal....Good luck to all in trying to beat me out, I don't give up so easily.....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 1, 2004)

Kick their ass, dude!  Remember, they're all pussies and you're Da Man!
Beefcake! BEEFCAKE!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 1, 2004)

Game on buddy!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Kick their ass, dude! Remember, they're all pussies and you're Da Man!
> Beefcake! BEEFCAKE!!!!!!!


YEAH BABY!!!!!!!I'TS ON NOW!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks Max....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Game on buddy!


Yeah Buuuuudy!!!!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Kick their ass, dude!  Remember, they're all pussies and you're Da Man!
> Beefcake! BEEFCAKE!!!!!!!


 
 HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA  BEEEEFCAKE!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 1, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA BEEEEFCAKE!


Hey Man, I am not fat, I am Big Boned...Beefcake, Beefcaaaaaaaake!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow, now I can rant and rave in two different journals...just kidding....

The other journal is strictly for competition only.

Now for my daily rant.

My daughter is still sick and in fact, she had a fever yesterday.  My son is also still sick, coupled with the fact that his two front teeth.  This is all due to the negligence of some a-hole parent who doesn't work or do anything during the day, but takes a moment to take her sick kid to school just because she wants to pass by to say hi to the teacher.  The poor teacher didn't know what to say to her, because she too noticed that the kid was very sick.  This was before I left to New Orleans.....Why not just keep the kid at home and make her better?  Why go and give it to every other kid?  Parent?
Damn it man, what a Jackass...... 

Anyway, ya'll have a good day....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Wow, now I can rant and rave in two different journals...just kidding....
> 
> The other journal is strictly for competition only....


 Did you call your new journal "Beefcake?" You should! hahaha!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Did you call your new journal "Beefcake?" You should! hahaha!


  
Nah, believe it or not, I am going to try to keep a semblance of a "serious competition journal" and then this one for a continued lifestyle change....
We'lll see what happens....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Nah, believe it or not, I am going to try to keep a semblance of a "serious competition journal" and then this one for a continued lifestyle change....
> We'lll see what happens....


 i know i know i was jokin'. it's a good journal name though! 

 i saw your competiton journal! Good luck man! Aqui estamos todos.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i know i know i was jokin'. it's a good journal name though!
> 
> i saw your competiton journal! Good luck man! Aqui estamos todos.


Thanks much Ivy....Same here, you know that....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 2, 2004)

I guess it's time to post it.  I am getting rid of my beautiful pickup truck and getting a family SUV.

I am in the process of selling it.  I am not depressed although I can tell you that I love my pickup truck and that's the auto I always wanted to have.  I took care of it and made it look nice.  Maybe too nice...Now that Anthony is here, I need a little more space inside.  Don't get me wrong, it's spacious, but not enough for my family....
If anyone is interested in the South Florida area and are interested in my beautiful truck, I am selling it for $22K

It's a sad, sad day, but I guess it's time to move on......


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 6, 2004)

Howdy folks,


Today I finally understood that as one gets older, one changes genders slowly.  WHAT?  Yup, what you heard, I am becoming a girl.....I'll explain....

I was sitting in my car, taking my daughter to ballet class, when they started playing a song called "Butterfly Kisses", I can't recall the artist, but is about a father who has a daughter and she grows up, gets married, etc.  I always thoght that was a beautiful song, but hadn't heard it in a bunch of years.  Either way, I am sitting in my car literally gushing out of my eyes unstoppably and I can't understand what happened to the manly man that I used to be.  I won't cry in a funeral, but damn it, I hear "Butterfly Kisses" and there I go.  I am going to have to avoid that song in the future.....
*I hope it is clear that* *I am not coming out of any closet, switching sides, joining the dark side, etc.....*
I had to close the freaking windows of my truck so not to embarrass myself in public.  Thank god my daughter was sitting behind me in her booster chair, because who knows what this will do to her or me when she talks about it with others... 
What happened to me?  Football player, lifted weights, shot putter, discus thrower, manly man.....crying like a girl......


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

Tony ,
I think it's called "being a dad "  . i do/did the same thing to that song and one by a country singer that had something to do with a man and his young son .  The little boys mom and dad were divorced and he was telling his dad that he doesn't call his moms new bf/husband daddy. cats in the cradle has the same effect


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Tony ,
> I think it's called "being a dad " . i do/did the same thing to that song and one by a country singer that had something to do with a man and his young son . The little boys mom and dad were divorced and he was telling his dad that he doesn't call his moms new bf/husband daddy. cats in the cradle has the same effect


I know, but I guess I had to say that....It's all part of the healing process for me....
I'll explain to ya'll what's going on as soon as I am a little bit better prepared....
I'll be back soon, right now, I live you with my best wishes to all and good luck to those in the IM Competition.  Once I am fully back, I'll reenter, but right now, I can't concentrate on anything other than family.....By the way, I have been coughing up a lung for over 2 weeks.....Freaking parents of sick kids....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Folks.....


I have been gone for a while.  It's been a pretty tough fall and I really have been concentrating in being with my family and helping out...
Back when I hurt my shoulder I got really discouraged and felt pretty disgusted with how things were going.  I however thought about it a bit and began to understand that not all was bad.  I thought I would start by doing cardio and staying on it until the shoulder was fine (after therapy), then my daughter got a very bad cold, then my son got it.  So one day I head to the gym to do my cardio like I had expected and as I start doing the bike and breathing hard, I got a major cough attack.  I had a little tickle sensation and couldn't stop coughing.  I later found out that I had the cold too.  This is almost a month now.  My daughter missed a whole week of school and I have not been able to work out or even laugh since.  See, some IDIOT brought their kid to school sick after the teacher begged parents not to do that and that kid happily shared her virus.  It's not the kid's fault, I mean she's only 4 years old, however, the parent, who by the way, doesn't work and stays at home, should not have done that.....  
Every time I laugh, I start coughing uncontrolably and exercising also makes me cough.  So I have been stuck in a rut trying to take care of my daughter, looking that my wife doesn't get it and trying to cope with the fact that my son, who can't speak yet, felt bad and cried a lot.
That's been my October and November.  Then a couple of weeks ago, the doctors found that my mother had cancerous cells in a lump in one of her breasts.  The prognosis is very good, but there is no question that it's been a bit tough for us and ya'll know who usually has to be the rock around here.  ME!!!!!
I have had to console my sister, reassure my brother and even our partners in Venezuela, explain to my wife that there is nothing wrong and I am pretty exhausted right now.
Now, I am leaving to Germany on Sunday for a vendor fair and I get to miss my daughter's thanksgiving play, my son's first thanksgiving and my anniversary all in the same week....Not very happy, not in the fun mood today, but I figured it was about time for me to resurface.
Not all things are bad, my daughter's coughing is only concentrated now to the mornings, my son is teething, so the cough has gotten a little better, but he has the sniffles, I have tendonitis in the shoulder and start my therapy sessions this week and the coughing is subsiding...
I am sure I have gained a few pounds but I really don't worry about that, I know I can lose them...
I am targetting my life to be normal again after thanksgiving, or the dreadful trip to Germany...
That's the story for now, I have been very busy and concentrating on getting things back to normal again.
I figure that by the time I get back from germany, if I don't freeze to death first, I will be back to dieting and working out....


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

HE'S BACK! 

hey Tony!


WHere in Germany?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 17, 2004)

Tony. damn. wow...

 {{{{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> HE'S BACK!
> 
> hey Tony!
> 
> ...


Dusseldorf.  It's the largest vendor fair in the world.  It's called Medica 2004.....
I am actually staying in Cologne, but the fair is in Dusseldorf...


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 17, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tony. damn. wow...
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Dusseldorf. It's the largest vendor fair in the world. It's called Medica 2004.....
> I am actually staying in Cologne, but the fair is in Dusseldorf...


hmmm, my company has plants in Itorf and Schwineford.  I keep trying to get sent out there.  Hasn't happened though .  Hope you have lots of fun!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Welcome back stranger.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 17, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> hmmm, my company has plants in Itorf and Schwineford. I keep trying to get sent out there. Hasn't happened though . Hope you have lots of fun!


What company do you work for?  I really don't want to go, you want to go for me?


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Welcome back stranger.


Hi Beautiful....

I'm here, even though I may not be posting a whole lot (or anything for that matter)....It's been a pretty tough two months but, I guess I need to get back to normal at some point, right?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi Beautiful....
> 
> I'm here, even though I may not be posting a whole lot (or anything for that matter)....It's been a pretty tough two months but, I guess I need to get back to normal at some point, right?



Certainly sounds like you've had your fair share of crap lately, post when you can.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Certainly sounds like you've had your fair share of crap lately, post when you can.


I am today beginning to catch up to everything....
You know how it is, Murphy has been living in my house for about 2 months now and ever since he got there, all has gone to the $hits.....
You know, Murphy, the dude that made up the Law.....


----------



## TheWolf (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey Tony, good to see you back.  Good luck, keep your chin up and all that sort of thing..


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 17, 2004)

TheWolf said:
			
		

> Hey Tony, good to see you back. Good luck, keep your chin up and all that sort of thing..


Hey Wolfman, thanks for the kind thoughts....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2004)

welcome back sir!

The missus and daughter just got over what seems to be a similar type cough.  Here's to hoping Murphy has moved on.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> welcome back sir!
> 
> The missus and daughter just got over what seems to be a similar type cough. Here's to hoping Murphy has moved on.


Amen......


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 18, 2004)

Howdy Folks,


Today is a really pretty day here in Miami.  I am sure a lot of you are going to hate me, but it's sunny, and 74 degrees as I speak.
Getting ready for my God forsaken trip to Germany.  Still have a cough although today, for the first time in a month, I feel like it's going away.  I hope it does because in Cologne, where I am staying it's a balmy 35 degrees during the day and 25 degrees at night with snow flurries......I hope I don't get pneumonia over there  
Anyway folks, for the next few days, my journal will not have anything to do with working out or ranting because I am upset, etc.  My outlook has changed lately and today I woke up in a great mood to go along with this really wonderful day.
So how are you fine folks doing today?  I hope well...
Well, talk to ya'll later....


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey tony... You said it. It IS indeed a beautiful day here. Perfect temp. Perfect sky. 

 I hope you continue on the up and up, getting better from that nasty cold  Hate to see my friends down like this.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 18, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey tony... You said it. It IS indeed a beautiful day here. Perfect temp. Perfect sky.
> 
> I hope you continue on the up and up, getting better from that nasty cold  Hate to see my friends down like this.


Jokes aside, I am honored that you consider me a friend.....

I'm off to pick up Aly, I'll be back a bit later......


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Howdy Folks,


Well, another beautiful day in paradise....

Today my wife was able to go with me to take my daughter to school.  I was so happy she was able to enjoy that moment that I enjoy every single morning.  I am really going to miss that next week while I'm in Germany.  That's the one thing that will bring me down.  Not being here with my family in thanksgiving, my son's first.  Missing my anniversary (my 8th) and missing my daughters first thanksgiving play (that one hurts...), but I guess a job is a job...
I start therapy on monday after I get back from Germany, one step in the right direction, I figure...


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

I had forgotten to tell ya'll, we already finished buying our kids' christmas gifts..

What?  That's right, we are done.  No rush for that this year.  We bought Aly the Barbie Playhouse (The one for the yard) and bike.  Her first "real" bicycle.  This one has a Princess Theme.
She's prolly getting other things, but we spent a whole lot of cash for her Barbie House ($240 for that freaking piece of plastic), but it's going to make her so happy that Santa thinks she was good...and she's only 3 years old and thinking like that.....
My son gets a baby bat, glove and baseball, to go with the baby football and soccer that I bought him already.....What can I say, it's a dad thing.....


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I had forgotten to tell ya'll, we already finished buying our kids' christmas gifts..



Morning Tony   
That's exactly what I will be doing this weekend!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm telling you this Germany thing is bumming me out...I just remember how much I  love going shopping on Black Friday (Friday after thanksgiving).  
I have a gift for all of my friends in IM, there is a webpage that shows all the deals available that day.  You know, you are supposed to wake up really early to go shopping because they'll have like 2 or 3 (good) laptops for like $500, etc. and I loved doing that, you know, up at 4:00 am and go to the store to get the laptop, or a 27inch TV for $89....etc....

Anyway, for those who visit my journal and are penny pinchers like me, here is my gift to you:

http://bf2004.net/

By the way, my recommendation is that you folks print out what you are interested on because things will get taken down by the Targets and Home Depots of the world......

Enjoy....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

For anyone interested in what the Home Depot will offer:


Store Item Title 
Home Depot 1400 PSI Power Washer w/ Floor Scrubber - $69.00 
Home Depot 4-1/2" Poinsettia - $0.99 
Home Depot 7' Valley Spruce Pine Tree w/ Free Wreath - $39.98 
Home Depot Black & Decker 12V GelMax Drill Kit - $49.97 
Home Depot Black & Decker 14.4V GelMax Drill Kit - $79.97 
Home Depot Black & Decker GelMax 18V 4 Tool Combo Kit - $149.00 
Home Depot Black & Decker Gelmax Mouse Sander Kit - $39.00 
Home Depot BluMol 13-pc Bi-Metal Hole Saw Kit - $69.97 
Home Depot Bosch Orbital Jigsaw Kit w/ Free Sander - $138.00 
Home Depot DeWalt 100-pc Titanium Bit Set - $49.97 
Home Depot Dewalt 12" Compound Miter Saw - $299.00 w/ $50 Gift Card 
Home Depot Dewalt 12" Double Bevel Compound Miter Saw - $399.00 w/ $50 Gift Card 
Home Depot Dewalt 12" Sliding Compound Miter Saw - $599.00 w/ $75 Gift Card 
Home Depot Dewalt 18-volt XRP 4-pack Combo Kit w/ Free Tool - $499.00 
Home Depot Dewalt 18V 6 Tool Combo Kit - $629.00 
Home Depot Dewalt 18v Compact Drill/Driver Kit - $149.00 
Home Depot Dewalt 18v Drill and Saw Combo - $199.00 
Home Depot Dewalt Heavy Duty Universal Miter Saw Stand - $199.00 w/ $25 Gift Card 
Home Depot Dirt Devil Platinum Force Combo Pack - $99.00 
Home Depot Husky 3-pack Rubber Flashlight Combo Pack - $9.99 
Home Depot Magnavox 15" LCD TV - $287.00 
Home Depot Makita 4-1/2" Angle Grinder - $69.91 w/ Free Diamond Blade 
Home Depot McCulloch 16" 35cc Gas Chain Saw - $79.99 
Home Depot Milwaukee 18V LokTor Combo Kit - $449.00 w/ Free Radio 
Home Depot Oldham Max Life 6-1/2" Sawblade Combo - $17.97 
Home Depot Ridgid 12 Gallon 5HP Wet/Dry Vacuum - $29.97 
Home Depot Ridgid 18V X2 3-pc Combo Kit - $299.00 w/ Free Battery 
Home Depot Ridgid 18V X2 4-pc Combo Kit - $449.00 w/ Free Jigsaw 
Home Depot Ryobi "The Works" 18V 8-pc Combo Kit - $249.00 
Home Depot Ryobi 18V Cordless Super Combo III - $169.00 
Home Depot Ryobi 7.2V Cordless Drill - $9.99 
Home Depot Ryobi Airgrip Laser Level - $39.96 
Home Depot Skil 16-pc Jigsaw Blade Set - $9.97 
Home Depot Skil 18V XDrive 6 Tool Combo Kit - $199.00 
Home Depot Skil Jigsaw With Laser - $79.00 
Home Depot Skilsaw Circular Saw With Laser - $79.00 
Home Depot Stanley 25' Tape and Comfort Grip Screwdriver - $6.99 
Home Depot Stanley 3 Tape Measure Value Pack - $6.99 
Home Depot Stanley 62-pc Mechanic's Tool Set - $39.96 
Home Depot Strait-Line Laser Level - $9.96 
Home Depot Vermont Castings 36,000 BTU Gas Grill - $339.00 w/ $40 Gift Card 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 22, 2004)

So I didn't go to Germany yesterday...it must have been a miracle.  

They raised the prices of the tix and we cancelled 7 hours before our flight was supposed to leave.  Now I can do all the things I am supposed to do, like be a Dad tomorrow at my daughter's play, my son's first thanksgiving and hanging with my wife tomorrow for our 8th anniversary....YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!  That's awesome Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! That's awesome Tony!


Thanks beautiful and how are you today???


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Thanks beautiful and how are you today???


I'm ok.


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm ok.


Don't worry Maxturbator, you are beautiful too.....


Ok, that may have been way too gay for me.....


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I'm ok.





I"m great Tony!  Sun's shining, Christmas is coming..had a good w/o..what more could a girl ask for?  And yes, Max, yer very purdy!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> And yes, Max, yer very purdy!


You're only the second woman to ever tell me that. (First sans penis.)


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi all,


Aly's sick...again....now she has a cold, allergies and the flu, all at the same time.....  
I know it's not funny, but I am mostly laughing in frustration.  This was the healthiest kid her first 2 years and now.....blah....
Anyway, check out my earliest posts about Black Friday and all the sales...
Enjoy and have a happy and safe thanksgiving.....


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hope you have a nice T-day Tony.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey Tony
Sounds like a great deal ... you miss going to Germany in return for spending some real quality time with the family!


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 24, 2004)

Lucky Luke:  Same to you my friend.....


NT:  Tell me about it.  My daughter is sick but I would be sick if I knew this was happening and I was in Germany....I'd be literally suffering......
So yeah, I'll take missing Germany for this any day of the week.....


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Folks,


Have a Happy and safe Thanksgiving....

That means, today is cheat day....Yeah Baby......


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving Tio!


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving Tio!


Hi beautiful, sorry I couldn't answer you then....probably about an hour after I posted my last post I felt really ill.  To begin, my daughter caught a stomach flu at school on tuesday, on wednesday my son had it, on thursday I caught it and didn't even get to have my thanksgiving meal, then on friday my wife caught it.  So no shopping on friday or saturday.  Sunday we were too tired to even move, so that's what happened in a nutshell....
Happy belated......


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi beautiful, sorry I couldn't answer you then....probably about an hour after I posted my last post I felt really ill. To begin, my daughter caught a stomach flu at school on tuesday, on wednesday my son had it, on thursday I caught it and didn't even get to have my thanksgiving meal, then on friday my wife caught it. So no shopping on friday or saturday. Sunday we were too tired to even move, so that's what happened in a nutshell....
> Happy belated......


 Coño tony, when it rains it pours. That sucks, man. Is everyone feeling better now?


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 2, 2004)

Well sorry about that but at least it was just a stomach virus and those, while nasty, usually pass pretty quickly!  Hope you and the family are all feeling better now!!!  

Have a late thanksgiving!  Who's gonna stop ya


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi folks,

Stressful week last week.  Better week this week as things begin winding down at work....

So yesterday I had my first therapy session.  It was quite scary to know what might have happened if I had continued working out.  My therapist tells me that I could have torn a few things had I continued to work out as hard as I was without taking care of it.  I guess that was a message to next time, take care of things immediately.
Either way, I am laying off the weights for about 4 weeks while I am doing therapy and I am going to strenghthen the shoulder muscles that the therapist says are way too weak, thus the shoulder damage.
I am going to work on my meals differently, no more on the go meals.  I am now planning a meal plan to start on monday but I want to have it done before then, I don't want to make it up daily, I will have it made up the week before so that I know what I am going to eat and what effect it will have on my body.  This should be interesting.

Adios....


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 2, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Coño tony, when it rains it pours. That sucks, man. Is everyone feeling better now?


Tell me 'bout it.....
I don't mind getting hit with it, I don't mind getting the colds, I just hate it when my kids and my wife are bedridden the way they were last weekend. 
Me?  I can take it.  My thanksgiving dinner was a 32 oz bottle of gatorade (blue).  Lunch?  A 32 oz bottle of Gatorade (clear).
My wife and kids don't drink that, but mostly my wife, so she was sick on Friday and very weak saturday and sunday.....
I am going to pose a question in the nutrition forum regarding foods that help you avoid cancer......We'll see what responses I receive....


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 2, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> Well sorry about that but at least it was just a stomach virus and those, while nasty, usually pass pretty quickly! Hope you and the family are all feeling better now!!!
> 
> Have a late thanksgiving! Who's gonna stop ya


Hi beautiful, don't fret, I am very Ok now and in fact, I am waaaay too Ok for my own good.  Since the injury I have put on some weight, but I won't comment on it until monday.....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

See you on Monday Tony


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> See you on Monday Tony


Hey Lucky Luke....
I'll go into detail on Monday, but I'll be around.....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 2, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hey Lucky Luke....
> I'll go into detail on Monday, but I'll be around.....


You're the lucky guy with the family pics and the beach near by 

I'm  more like  " _lucky_ luke "


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 2, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You're the lucky guy with the family pics and the beach near by
> 
> I'm more like " _lucky_ luke "


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 3, 2004)

Therapy Session - Day 2:


Today my session put complete and total stress on the damaged rotator cuff area.  First, the therapist had me exercise with a machine that can be used with the legs or the arms (just spinning), then massages (I don't know why I am just not too keen on massages, I don't really like them much), then she did an ultrasound that emits waves to soothe the muscle and lower the inflamation.
Lastly, she put this funky machine that emits electrical currents to the area where she puts the electrodes and this massages the inner area of the muscle.  That was the best.....I was in heaven.  It soothed my muscles very much....
So, that was today, we'll see about monday.....


----------



## GoalGetter (Dec 16, 2004)

Tony... haven't heard diddly squat from ya in weeks.  I hope everything is ok... You are missed 'round here buddy...

 My schedule is super flexible now, so hopefully we can hang out some time.

 How are the kids? the wife? the colds? the shoulder? Talk to us!


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi all,


First of all, I want to wish you all a Very Merry Christmas.  Although it may not seem like it lately, you all have been a very big part of my life in the past year.  It's been a crazy last few months and I have been very busy.  The good news is that after the beginning of the year I'll be able to begin working out again.  I have been going to therapy for the shoulder but I just have not been posting about it because it can only get monotonous and it becomes very boring reading, which I don't like to do to ya'll.
I will begin my diet plan (you have heard this one as many times as you have seen a journal from Mike-Monstar) and I am going to work on a system that I have researched about the last few weeks.  No I will not start by lifting, but it's more of a modified HIIT.  I'll get into it with more detail when I begin...
Once again folks, I hope you all have had  a healthy and wonderful christmas.  You folks do mean a lot to me, even if as I said earlier, I haven't been around much lately....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice to see you doing well buddy! Welcome back and hope your having a great Christmas! It'll be nice to have you back.


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 25, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Tony... haven't heard diddly squat from ya in weeks.  I hope everything is ok... You are missed 'round here buddy...
> 
> My schedule is super flexible now, so hopefully we can hang out some time.
> 
> How are the kids? the wife? the colds? the shoulder? Talk to us!


I'm here beautiful, it's just that I have been so unbelievably busy and I have had a hard time with the kids' healths lately.  Boy has school changed our lives....
Anyway, I love you and all of those here and I have not forgotten about you.....
Gotta go, time to sleep.  I went to sleep really early this morning...I'll go into more detail tomorrow when I write a little about my christmas this year and what's been like....
Hugs.....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey Tony  


i was just thinking about you today, long time no see.  Happy Holidays


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 26, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Tony
> 
> 
> i was just thinking about you today, long time no see. Happy Holidays


Hey Gdub...
Happy Holidays to you too....

thanks for your thoughts...


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 26, 2004)

One of my favorite football players in my lifetime was Reggie White.  He was an unstoppable force, like my other favorite football player, Howie Long.
He passed away today of a massive heart attack.  Although I never met him, I looked up to him as he was a kind, gentle type of a guy who was feroucious on the football field.
This, by the way, comes from a Miami Dolphins fan...
Sad to see him die so young, at 43 years old (He turned 43 last week)....Kinda' opens your eyes a little bit, so sad...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 26, 2004)

You seem to overlook me quite a bit LOL.


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You seem to overlook me quite a bit LOL.


Sorry Rock, I figured since you are my "quote", I would get a pass......lol
How've you been?  I am still catching up with myself and with the end of the year.  I have a few plans for the New Year that are even going to blow me away...


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 28, 2004)

Another day, another group of thoughts.

I am completely going to drop out of the IM contest due to lack of time. This injury, although minimal, has definitely put a damper in my training.
I am not upset or depressed, I am just facing facts, I am nowhere near ready to begin to get ready to compete.
I have decided that while I heal, I am going to begin doing other things that my therapist allows me to do. I am going to start on a whole different training "regime" in which I will do nothing but burn fat. This is called Cardio-Ab Slam, from January's Muscle and Fitness magazine. I am not sure if it's a new program, but it seems very effective for what I have been able to read. Once I have been able to reach 210 pounds, I will begin working out, and since I have therapy sessions all the way thru February, I will hope that I will have cut fat out of my body by then, and no, I am not expecting to drop 50 pounds in a month, but by the time my therapy ends, I may have lost some weight. 
After that, I am back at training with weights. Yes, I am going to follow Rock's advice and not do P/RR/S yet. I will start slowly, as a beginner should. Later, once I am in shape to do so, I will begin P/RR/S yet again. This time I expect fully to be successful and I expect not to hurt myself. 
Having said that, I really hope that Murphy took his bags and left my home....
I am currently working on an excel worksheet that will chart my progress and in fact I will also work on charts to graphically show my progress (just because I an on vacation and really need to find something to do).
I will post meals and training progress there. If and when I in fact progress enough not to have this post blow up in my face due to my cockiness, I will attach it here.
Meanwhile, I will enter next year's contest and WIN. Oh, believe me, I am going to take everyone down. Now, here is to hoping that this doesn't blow up in my face.....
Later all....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2004)

Good plan Tony ! just work it Bud


----------



## fantasma62 (Dec 30, 2004)

Boy, am I sore today.....Today was my 3rd straight therapy day and my shoulder is truly dead as my therapist has concentrated on kicking my ass as she has kicked up the intensity.
No more therapy until next year.
On that note, Folks, have a Happy and Safe New Year........


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 3, 2005)

Happy New Year folks!!!


What a year 2K4 was.....strange in fact....

Tomorrow I start cutting. Why didn't I start today? One of my sicknesses that I will make an effort to cure is the fact that I need to start everything on Monday, or on the first day of the year (I normally would have started on Jan. 1st), or the month, and I have consciously chosen to begin tomorrow to get that off my back....
Tomorrow I will begin to do cardio and eat the right foods. I went shopping yesterday and bought what I needed. 
NO MORE TALKING ABOUT IT, TIME TO PUT AN END TO THE SILLINESS THAT IS MY LIFE...je je....
Tomorrow I'll post my weight (at least I'll try to, since it's not something I want to talk about too much about) and will begin to go hard at it and see what I can do about my current state of affairs (FAT). Now I am ready to begin and will take off weight as I go. 
My first incursion into cardio will be basketball. I am going to take 100 straight shots per day for this week. Not layups, outside shots. I lost a ton of weight doing this and eating tuna the last time...about 12 years ago...
It may not seem like a lot to ya'll, but when you take 100 straight shots, non-stop, you sweat and it is an amazingly great cardio exercise...
We'll see what happens.....
Take care all.......


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Anthony!!!!!!*

Nope, today is not my birthday, as my name is really Antonio, not Anthony. However, it is my son's birthday. Anthony turns 1 today and I couldn't be happier.

I have had some delays with my plan, as I am tweaking a few things. I got the great news that I can start doing lifting and since I do like lifting, I have done some small changes to my plan. Ok, so I am tweaking it a lot. I will begin lifting next week but I need to include in my workouts, a little work for the rotator cuff. I am definitely not going to start on P/RR/S just yet as I am not allowed to and in fact I would be very afraid to do that if they in fact allowed me to do so.
I will however do a workout that I liked as part of the P/RR/S. Rep Range, was the one workout that really made me sweat my ass off, and what I need is that type of a workout on a daily basis.  RR allowes very little time between sets, and after reading and educating myself some, that is possibly the best workout for me right now...
I, as usual, am open to any suggestions or criticisms that ya'll may want to impart. Positive or negative......so long as there is no name calling  
I will also put an end to this journal because it is a new year and I really want to start anew. I have spent some time this week fixing my garage (or training area). I am in the process of cleaning up my equipment which I once thought of selling to then work out at the gym exclusively. That is still a option, thus opening up some space in my garage.....
I will weigh in on sunday morning to see the horror of what's become of me and after a good healthy cry  , I will start cooking my meals for the first part of the week.....
Nothing more to say here, I will think of another catchy name for my new journal and will post it soon. 
Take care and God Bless.....


----------



## sara (Jan 6, 2005)

Good luck  Your new journal will rock


----------

